# Knitting Tea Party 13 December '13



## darowil

HI everyone. As most of you will have picked up from last week Sam is AWOL. His cold has gone to his chest and sent him on a little holiday to hospital. Many of us are praying that he is soon home and well enough to join us again- and all of us are hoping this will be soon. Maybe the enforced rest (if thats what you get in hospital!) will help him, as he has been very tired for quite a long time now. Is anyone in contact with him or Heidi who can keep us informed of his progress? While he did PM me to day he was in hospital I imagine it could be difficult for him to post too often. Just read Julies comment in the old TP so know he is not doing too badly.
So Sam if you are reading this get well soon and hurry back- but dont feel the need to rush back to the host role. The three of us will keep the boat afloat for you. We will keep filling the teapot or coffee pot and adding more food. Well actually Caren will provide the drinks and everyone the food.

As you just may realize it is almost Christmas and we are all busy preparing for the event. Purple did offer a recipe for Christmas pudding. Which I declined as I have my own lovely recipe. It was suggested that I could post mine as well, and unless I have missed it Purple listened to me and didnt post hers (does that mean I am the person whom she listens to most on the TP?) So I will post my chrissy pud recipe. I am fairly sure I have posted this in previous years, but while some of you will have already seen it (and maybe even twice!) many of you are new. And it always prompts discussion-as if we need anything to get conversation going.

These puddings can be made well before time. I havent made any this year because I still have two in the cupboard from last year and they will not only be edible but extra delicious for all the maturing they have had.

CHRISTMAS PUDDING.
This makes a number of puddings- how many depends on how big you make them- and this depends on how big the bowls are.
Ingredients
450gm butter
450 gm light brown sugar
10 eggs
3 cups breadcrumbs
450 gm plain flour (all purpose)
2 pinches salt (I omit)
1 tspn mixed spice
900gm seeded raisins
1.325 kgs sultanas
220gm mixed peel
225gm chopped dates
440 gm currants
100gm blanched almonds
2/3 cup brandy (175 mls)
1 cup milk

Method
Grease bowls and line base with greaseproof paper.
Cream the butter and sugar; add eggs one at a time beating well after each. Add breadcrumbs, sifted flour and spice. Stir in the prepared fruit and nuts. Blend in the brandy and milk..
Place in the bowls and cover with two layers of greased greaseproof paper and 2 layers of foil, tie down securely with string. Place in large pans of boiling water (the water should reach half way up the sides of the basin. Cover and cook for 4 hours. Keep water at a simmer and do not allow to boil dry.
When cold store in a cool place. Boil a further two hours when to be used.
Alternative cooking method- place in a steamer over boiling water and steam for 8 hours for a large pudding, 6 for a small pudding. Again cook for a further two hours before use.

In the past especially these used to be cooked in a pudding cloth and hung from the ceiling to store them. I have never done it this way (only ever used this recipe and steamed or boiled them in a basin). I do remember seeing one hanging up in my Grandmothers place one year but no idea where it came from. 
While this recipe comes from my mother she found it in a magazine. We have never had a failure- some are more delicious than others- but all are delicious.

To serve it can be doused with brandy and lit. The brandy burns up looking spectacular with flames coming from the pudding for a short time but the pud does not burn.
We serve it with custard and cream. But could use Ice-cream etc. It is also very nice cold. Brandy custard is good too.

And to accompany the edible plum pudding here is a wearable one as well. http://*************/?s=christmas+plum+pudding 
I havent myself made this hat but have seen them knitted and they look very effective. I have put in this link because it has access to both an adult ands a childs size hat rather than to just the adult hat. See the picture below.

A simple thing that is very nice to take out which I may have also posted- it seems familiar as I type it out.

WHITE CHOCOLATE AND HAZELNUT BALL.
250gm block cream cheese
100gm white chocolate melted 
1 tablespoon caster (superfine) sugar.
Mix these three ingredients together in a small bowl. Chill for 1 hour or until firm
Form into 2 balls and coat in hazelnuts (1 cup chopped).
As I dont like hazelnuts I use something like chocolate sprinkles instead.

Serve with ginger biscuits and/or chocolate chip bread. In fact use you own judgment as to what to serve it with.
Ive just seen the recipe for Cheesecake Waffle Cups posted this week- I printed it and have it sitting on my desk. Waffles like these ones (the thin crisp ones, not the hot thick hot Belgium style ones) would be ideal for the Whilte Chocolate balls.

What special recipe do you have for Christmas time? Or do have something small that you knit, crochet etc?
Going out to a community mshared mel tonight, thought I would do the white choclate balss, Then thought that maybe the Butter Tarts instead! Decisions to make.


----------



## Bonnie7591

Thanks for hosting in Sam's place. I hope he is better soon.
Your hazelnut ball sounds great.

I make traditional carrot pudding in sealers, a recipe that came from my grandmother. Since it is in jjars, I make it only every couple of years as it keeps well.
If you want I can share the recipe.


----------



## Onthewingsofadove

Oh YES Please share
Trish


Bonnie7591 said:


> Thanks for hosting in Sam's place. I hope he is better soon.
> Your hazelnut ball sounds great.
> 
> I make traditional carrot pudding in sealers, a recipe that came from my grandmother. Since it is in jjars, I make it only every couple of years as it keeps well.
> If you want I can share the recipe.


----------



## Onthewingsofadove

Sorry a Gwenie I'm afraid


----------



## martina

Thank you for hosting the new tea party while Sam is in hospital, recovering well we hope. You have started off well with the recipe. I have bought 3Christmas puddings earlier in the year at a food festival in town, so not making any. Last year we made one of our crazy breakfasts by frying leftover pudding in a little butter, stirring constantly, and having it with runny cream. Delicious if decadent, but it was Christmas after all. And it is fruit! which is good for us.


----------



## FranVan

Sorry to hear Sam is in the hospital. But will send prayers his way for rapid healing. Glad y'all have stepped up as I personally love the tea party each week. We are under another snow advisory in Ohio. Love the Christmas pudding recipe. Never made one but have eaten them. Hope everyone has a great and safe weekend.


----------



## darowil

martina said:


> Thank you for hosting the new tea party while Sam is in hospital, recovering well we hope. You have started off well with the recipe. I have bought 3Christmas puddings earlier in the year at a food festival in town, so not making any. Last year we made one of our crazy breakfasts by frying leftover pudding in a little butter, stirring constantly, and having it with runny cream. Delicious if decadent, but it was Christmas after all. And it is fruit! which is good for us.


Now that does sound like a decadent tasty way of using up leftover Christmas pud. And there always are left overs. Well they have lots of fruit in them.


----------



## darowil

FranVan said:


> Sorry to hear Sam is in the hospital. But will send prayers his way for rapid healing. Glad y'all have stepped up as I personally love the tea party each week. We are under another snow advisory in Ohio. Love the Christmas pudding recipe. Never made one but have eaten them. Hope everyone has a great and safe weekend.


Welcome to the TP-don't think we have seen you here before. Feel free to talk as well as to listen. Jin us or a coffee- or whatever you want.


----------



## Kathleendoris

I am so sorry to hear that Sam is not well. I send my best wishes to him for a speedy return to health and to hosting the Tea Party.

Meanwhile, thank you Darowil for the welcome, and for the Christmas puddings. This year's puddings have been made for some time, but it is still fun to read recipes. Not many of my family actually like Christmas pud, but everyone is usually so full by the time we get to that point, I never feel it worthwhile to put a lot of time and trouble into providing alternatives. Mince pies are always available and there is usually an apple crumble, which is the only dessert one of my sons-in-law ever eats, and those who don't like any of those have to go without.


----------



## sassafras123

Darowil, Julie and Caren thank you for hostessing KTP.
Angora, so sorry to hear about nephews car. Thankfully only a car buy I'm sure it is a shock for them.
Maya and I had nice walk. In the low fifties but no wind so didn't need jacket.
Time to practice ukelele.


----------



## Lurker 2

Kathleendoris said:


> I am so sorry to hear that Sam is not well. I send my best wishes to him for a speedy return to health and to hosting the Tea Party.
> 
> Meanwhile, thank you Darowil for the welcome, and for the Christmas puddings. This year's puddings have been made for some time, but it is still fun to read recipes. Not many of my family actually like Christmas pud, but everyone is usually so full by the time we get to that point, I never feel it worthwhile to put a lot of time and trouble into providing alternatives. Mince pies are always available and there is usually an apple crumble, which is the only dessert one of my sons-in-law ever eats, and those who don't like any of those have to go without.


 :thumbup: I was just talking to Sam, when you posted- so I have passed your message on!
Sam is waiting to have a chest xray- possibly tomorrow- and is still hoping to be home at the latest by Monday. Heidi has evidently banished the kitties to the barn, in his absence! I forgot to ask after Hickory- but am sure she will be being well taken care of.


----------



## RookieRetiree

Glad to see you feeling well! Hope it keeps up.

Thanks, Darowil, for the fine start to the KPTP...I've never made a Christmas pudding and won't be able to this year, but maybe next. I'll be busy with cookies and candies.

Hugs, Sam, where-ever you are! Get well soon.



sassafras123 said:


> Darowil, Julie and Caren thank you for hostessing KTP.
> Angora, so sorry to hear about nephews car. Thankfully only a car buy I'm sure it is a shock for them.
> Maya and I had nice walk. In the low fifties but no wind so didn't need jacket.
> Time to practice ukelele.


----------



## Patches39

Darowil, good job, so nice of you to step in for Sam. Thanks will be making the white choc, balls.
:thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## PurpleFi

Hi Darowil,
Love your Christmas pud recipe, bit like my Mum's one. I did mean to post my one but this week has been rather hectic and I never got round to it. Sorry. Thanks for starting off this week's tea party. I will try my best to keep up.

Sending Sam lots of healing vibes, get well soon and get plenty of rest.


----------



## KateB

Thanks Darowil for a good start to this week's KTP. Confession coming up .... I not only have never made a Christmas pudding, I don't think I've ever tasted one either! :shock: It's more of an English tradition than Scottish I think, we tend to go more for trifle as a Christmas pudding, or the good old clootie dumpling (that took two attempts before predictive text would let me past 'clothier' dumpling again.....does this machine not learn?! :roll: ) As I think it was Dollyclaire said, we had silver sixpences wrapped in greaseproof paper and baked into the dumpling (doubt if the Health & Safety police would allow that now! :lol: ) but my gran used to cheat and instead of baking them into it she would slip a wrapped sixpence under each slice as it was served - kept everyone happy!


----------



## ptofValerie

Thanks for getting us launched Darowil. Lovely recipe, especially for the white chocolate ball.


----------



## darowil

PurpleFi said:


> Hi Darowil,
> Love your Christmas pud recipe, bit like my Mum's one. I did mean to post my one but this week has been rather hectic and I never got round to it. Sorry. Thanks for starting off this week's tea party. I will try my best to keep up.
> 
> Sending Sam lots of healing vibes, get well soon and get plenty of rest.


And why change when you have soemthing that works?

Next year I might post it early- maybe someone might try something new!


----------



## Sorlenna

Hello all--just dashing by--but wanted to send good thoughts Sam's way and to say I am saddened to hear all the misfortunes of last week. 

I hope to be more present as the week goes on...we shall see. I still have a long list to-do by the end of the year.

Hugs & blessings.


----------



## Lurker 2

KateB said:


> Thanks Darowil for a good start to this week's KTP. Confession coming up .... I not only have never made a Christmas pudding, I don't think I've ever tasted one either! :shock: It's more of an English tradition than Scottish I think, we tend to go more for trifle as a Christmas pudding, or the good old clootie dumpling (that took two attempts before predictive text would let me past 'clothier' dumpling again.....does this machine not learn?! :roll: ) As I think it was Dollyclaire said, we had silver sixpences wrapped in greaseproof paper and baked into the dumpling (doubt if the Health & Safety police would allow that now! :lol: ) but my gran used to cheat and instead of baking them into it she would slip a wrapped sixpence under each slice as it was served - kept everyone happy!


 :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup: We sort of had both worlds with Mum being Welsh/English. I do recall some very tasty trifles!


----------



## darowil

KateB said:


> Thanks Darowil for a good start to this week's KTP. Confession coming up .... I not only have never made a Christmas pudding, I don't think I've ever tasted one either! :shock: It's more of an English tradition than Scottish I think, we tend to go more for trifle as a Christmas pudding, or the good old clootie dumpling (that took two attempts before predictive text would let me past 'clothier' dumpling again.....does this machine not learn?! :roll: ) As I think it was Dollyclaire said, we had silver sixpences wrapped in greaseproof paper and baked into the dumpling (doubt if the Health & Safety police would allow that now! :lol: ) but my gran used to cheat and instead of baking them into it she would slip a wrapped sixpence under each slice as it was served - kept everyone happy!


We never did it ourselves (Mum was concerned they might end up down a throat I think) but meant to add a six pence into the pud as you cook it. And goodluck came to the one who found it. My in laws added them in while serving so of course everyone got one. When we went decimal we were told that the new coins contained soemthing that meant that they shouldn't be added to the pudding during cooking. Mind you Mum probably didn't want to deal withthe fights that would have arisen if one person got sixpence and not the other (or 5 cents later) and adding one to ever bowl woul dhave soon added up!


----------



## darowil

And now I am off for brunch- the minister of our normal congregation has these on a rsemi-egular basis- and so far I have had to say I can't come so making it this week. Mind you I had forgotten to put it in my diary and had arranged to catch up with Althea at the same time! Soput Althea off until Monday.
See you all later.


----------



## EJS

I have not caught up on last week but wanted to chime in here. The recipes are very interesting. I have never had Christmas pudding. I will not be making one any time soon either as I just do not enjoy that kind of cooking. A big meal with all the trimming and I am good to go..LOL
When I was a child it was tradition to make "Knot Cookies". It was my Grandmother's recipe. Will have to search for it in order to share. My girls and I did keep it up for a while but not so much now. Seems all traditions have fallen by the wayside. 
Healing prayers for Sam. 
Thanks for the new start of the Tea Party.


----------



## Railyn

EJS said:


> I have not caught up on last week but wanted to chime in here. The recipes are very interesting. I have never had Christmas pudding. I will not be making one any time soon either as I just do not enjoy that kind of cooking. A big meal with all the trimming and I am good to go..LOL
> When I was a child it was tradition to make "Knot Cookies". It was my Grandmother's recipe. Will have to search for it in order to share. My girls and I did keep it up for a while but not so much now. Seems all traditions have fallen by the wayside.
> Healing prayers for Sam.
> Thanks for the new start of the Tea Party.


Now I am curious about knot cookies. Reciepe please. We are from the pecan, apple or pumpkin pie clue but these others sound like more fun and interesting.


----------



## PurpleFi

Kathleendoris said:


> . Not many of my family actually like Christmas pud,
> 
> Hi Kathleen, then they may like my version - I call this my light pudding as for one I used butter instead of suet and pale coloured fruit.
> 
> Here it is...
> 1 lbs 2 oz dried fruit - a combination of the following - pineapple, mango, papaya, mixed peel, apricots, glace cherries.
> Put the fruit to soak in a plastic bowl with 3 tbs Calvados and 3 tbs of orange juice, plus the zest.
> Leave for 24-48 so the fruit soaks up the liquid.
> 
> Mix 4 oz of unsalt butter with 5 oz light muscovado sugar and cream well. Add 3 oz fresh white breadcrumbs, 3 oz plain flour and about 1-2 tsp of mixed spice. Stir in fruit, if there is any liquid left reserve. This mixture makes about 3 small puds.
> Serve with an apricot sauce to which you have added any of the reserved juices.
> 
> Hope that all makes sense. My gks love it.


----------



## KateB

darowil said:


> And now I am off for brunch- the minister of our normal congregation has these on a rsemi-egular basis- and so far I have had to say I can't come so making it this week. Mind you I had forgotten to put it in my diary and had arranged to catch up with Althea at the same time! Soput Althea off until Monday.
> See you all later.


Enjoy your brunch! I'm just about to go to sleep, 11.30pm here - lying in bed with the iPad at the moment. Night night all.


----------



## Lurker 2

PurpleFi said:


> Kathleendoris said:
> 
> 
> 
> . Not many of my family actually like Christmas pud,
> 
> Hi Kathleen, then they may like my version - I call this my light pudding as for one I used butter instead of suet and pale coloured fruit.
> 
> Here it is...
> 1 lbs 2 oz dried fruit - a combination of the following - pineapple, mango, papaya, mixed peel, apricots, glace cherries.
> Put the fruit to soak in a plastic bowl with 3 tbs Calvados and 3 tbs of orange juice, plus the zest.
> Leave for 24-48 so the fruit soaks up the liquid.
> 
> Mix 4 oz of unsalt butter with 5 oz light muscovado sugar and cream well. Add 3 oz fresh white breadcrumbs, 3 oz plain flour and about 1-2 tsp of mixed spice. Stir in fruit, if there is any liquid left reserve. This mixture makes about 3 small puds.
> Serve with an apricot sauce to which you have added any of the reserved juices.
> 
> Hope that all makes sense. My gks love it.
> 
> 
> 
> Makes perfect sense to me! D o they store, or would it be best to freeze them- I would have to ration myself!
Click to expand...


----------



## Lurker 2

KateB said:


> Enjoy your brunch! I'm just about to go to sleep - lying in bed with the iPad at the moment. Night night all.


Sleep well, Kate!


----------



## AZ Sticks

OK - I have 1 hour until dinner needs my attention - so I am going to go back to Page 174 or so and read forward - I saw a post about Sam and Prednisone.... so I will be back here later and see how he is managing..... just bookmarking my place for the coming week really - luv-AZ


----------



## PurpleFi

Lurker 2 said:


> Makes perfect sense to me! D o they store, or would it be best to freeze them- I would have to ration myself!


I keep them in the fridge, but you can freeze them too. xx


----------



## Grannypeg

Bonnie - the carrot pudding sounds great - please do share the recipe.



Bonnie7591 said:


> Thanks for hosting in Sam's place. I hope he is better soon.
> Your hazelnut ball sounds great.
> 
> I make traditional carrot pudding in sealers, a recipe that came from my grandmother. Since it is in jjars, I make it only every couple of years as it keeps well.
> If you want I can share the recipe.


----------



## PurpleFi

KateB said:


> Enjoy your brunch! I'm just about to go to sleep, 11.30pm here - lying in bed with the iPad at the moment. Night night all.


Night night KateB xx


----------



## Grannypeg

Darowil - thank you so much for stepping up to the plate and starting this week's KTP. The recipes look wonderful.



darowil said:


> HI everyone. As most of you will have picked up from last week Sam is AWOL. His cold has gone to his chest and sent him on a little holiday to hospital. Many of us are praying that he is soon home and well enough to join us again- and all of us are hoping this will be soon. Maybe the enforced rest (if thats what you get in hospital!) will help him, as he has been very tired for quite a long time now.


----------



## Lurker 2

PurpleFi said:


> I keep them in the fridge, but you can freeze them too. xx


Thanks!


----------



## pacer

No where near caught up with this week's tea party. I read a little each day, but can't take the time to read everything. I am working 2+ week stretch with probably no break until Christmas eve. I still need to shop, decorate, do regular chores, etc. I took my car back to the mechanics today as they "fixed" my problem of no heat 2 weeks ago and I still have no heat. They need 5-6 hours to fix it so we are juggling schedules to let them keep the car overnight and still get everyone to their jobs on time. I need to have heat so I have to juggle everything to make it happen. This past week was bitter cold and I did not like being cold while driving to work early in the morning.

I want to express my gratitude to those who have kept us informed of Sam's well being and keeping the tea party running. Take care everyone.


----------



## martina

PurpleFi said:


> Kathleendoris said:
> 
> 
> 
> . Not many of my family actually like Christmas pud,
> 
> Hi Kathleen, then they may like my version - I call this my light pudding as for one I used butter instead of suet and pale coloured fruit.
> 
> Here it is...
> 1 lbs 2 oz dried fruit - a combination of the following - pineapple, mango, papaya, mixed peel, apricots, glace cherries.
> Put the fruit to soak in a plastic bowl with 3 tbs Calvados and 3 tbs of orange juice, plus the zest.
> Leave for 24-48 so the fruit soaks up the liquid.
> 
> Mix 4 oz of unsalt butter with 5 oz light muscovado sugar and cream well. Add 3 oz fresh white breadcrumbs, 3 oz plain flour and about 1-2 tsp of mixed spice. Stir in fruit, if there is any liquid left reserve. This mixture makes about 3 small puds.
> Serve with an apricot sauce to which you have added any of the reserved juices.
> 
> Hope that all makes sense. My gks love it.
> 
> 
> 
> That sounds delicious. I used to make a Christmas cake using those kind of fruits, haven't done it for awhile.
Click to expand...


----------



## NanaCaren

darowil said:


> HI everyone. As most of you will have picked up from last week Sam is AWOL. His cold has gone to his chest and sent him on a little holiday to hospital. Many of us are praying that he is soon home and well enough to join us again- and all of us are hoping this will be soon. Maybe the enforced rest (if thats what you get in hospital!) will help him, as he has been very tired for quite a long time now. Is anyone in contact with him or Heidi who can keep us informed of his progress? While he did PM me to day he was in hospital I imagine it could be difficult for him to post too often. Just read Julies comment in the old TP so know he is not doing too badly.
> So Sam if you are reading this get well soon and hurry back- but dont feel the need to rush back to the host role. The three of us will keep the boat afloat for you. We will keep filling the teapot or coffee pot and adding more food. Well actually Caren will provide the drinks and everyone the food.
> 
> The receipts sound well worth making, the christmas pudding will be nice as we haven't had any in a couple years. I will keep the coffee cups coming along with the receipts for various drinks. love the knitted pudding.


----------



## NanaCaren

martina said:


> Thank you for hosting the new tea party while Sam is in hospital, recovering well we hope. You have started off well with the recipe. I have bought 3Christmas puddings earlier in the year at a food festival in town, so not making any. Last year we made one of our crazy breakfasts by frying leftover pudding in a little butter, stirring constantly, and having it with runny cream. Delicious if decadent, but it was Christmas after all. And it is fruit! which is good for us.


That sounds like it would be delicious, I will have to make sure to make an extra pudding just so I can fry it up.


----------



## RookieRetiree

ou·bli·ette
noun \&#716;ü-bl&#275;-&#712;et\

Definition of OUBLIETTE


: a dungeon with an opening only at the top 

Origin of OUBLIETTE

French, from Middle French, from oublier to forget, from Old French oblier, from Vulgar Latin *oblitare, frequentative of Latin oblivisci to forget  more at oblivion
First Known Use: 1819

I've just been watching a BBC Masterpiece movie "39 steps" and learned this new word! If you get a chance to watch the movie, it's very good....reminds me of Alfred Hitchcock's North by Northwest.


----------



## NanaCaren

Delicious non calorie ginger bread man for everyone to enjoy.

http://www.repeatcrafterme.com/2013/11/crocheted-gingerbread-man-cookie-pattern.html


----------



## Pup lover

Still reading last week.

Caren will be maaking the Healthy oat n raisin cookies on the page you posted, in things like that I substitute half the eggs with flax seed. 

Jamie, LOVE your hair!!

Sugar my DGS`s mom was like that when she was pregnant with him. She was in and out if the hispitsl with dehydration for or five times. 

Shirley its a beef stew day, I made a pot today also with a loaf of bread.

Kaye beautiful sunrise pictures!

Daralene it was her problem for not wanting a picture taken, not yours for asking. They like the lady with Julie are missing out on knowing what wonderful, friendly loving women you and Julie are!


----------



## jknappva

Thank you, Darowil, for getting us off to a good start.
Hoping Sam's x-ray doesn't show anything unexpected and that he's home soon. He will be distressed when he finds out his kitties are out in the barn.
JuneK


----------



## jknappva

Sorlenna said:


> Hello all--just dashing by--but wanted to send good thoughts Sam's way and to say I am saddened to hear all the misfortunes of last week.
> 
> I hope to be more present as the week goes on...we shall see. I still have a long list to-do by the end of the year.
> 
> Hugs & blessings.


I've missed you. Hope things settle down so you can join us more often.
JuneK


----------



## NanaCaren

PurpleFi said:


> Hi Darowil,
> Love your Christmas pud recipe, bit like my Mum's one. I did mean to post my one but this week has been rather hectic and I never got round to it. Sorry. Thanks for starting off this week's tea party. I will try my best to keep up.
> 
> Sending Sam lots of healing vibes, get well soon and get plenty of rest.


Very much like my nanny's. You can always try to get it on this weeks party. I am sure that I have forgotten a few things I was going to post.


----------



## patocenizo

Oh my goodness, Darowil!!! Thanks for taking over for Sam and as for Sam...please get well soon, I pray that you have a quick recovery. Christmas pudding sounds so good and so yummy.


----------



## Gweniepooh

Posting so I can find you.


----------



## NanaCaren

PurpleFi said:


> Kathleendoris said:
> 
> 
> 
> . Not many of my family actually like Christmas pud,
> 
> Hi Kathleen, then they may like my version - I call this my light pudding as for one I used butter instead of suet and pale coloured fruit.
> 
> Yummy sounds good to, I will have to make both.
Click to expand...


----------



## Patches39

NanaCaren said:


> Delicious non calorie ginger bread man for everyone to enjoy.
> 
> http://www.repeatcrafterme.com/2013/11/crocheted-gingerbread-man-cookie-pattern.html


Oh my so cute :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## nicho

Hello everyone, it's Denise from Sydney. I haven't posted in a while - life gets in the way sometimes. I've been thinking of everyone here at the Tea Party. I've tried to skim read some of last week's posts but I am sure I have missed quite a few things, so can only comment on a little. 

Angora, so very sorry to hear about your nephew's baby. How tragic for that couple and on top of his bad health, it seems too much to bear. I hope he is improving and that together, with the support of family and friends, they can deal with this and stay strong. Prayers and hugs for all of you.

Sam, sorry to hear you are not well and hope your stay in hospital is a short one. To you and all who are not in the best of health, I hope good health returns soon. Take good care all of you.

Shirley, glad you have made a decision whether to move or not. Hope you remain happy with the decision, and I look forward to catching up for a quick coffee and chat in July! Sorry this time of year brings sad memories for you. To you and all those missing loved ones at this time of year, gentle hugs, and may memories of happier times help you through the difficult times.

Love everyone's photos of snowy scenes and Christmas markets in distant places - love them all! Thought you might enjoy seeing how Sydney gets in the festive mood, so here are some pics of Christmas in Sydney. Take care everyone. I'll check back in again tomorrow.


----------



## Gweniepooh

As others have said, THANKS for keeping us moving along Darowil, Julie, and Kate. SAM you do what they say and get well soon! Lifing you up in prayer. 

Loved the no calorie gingerbread men posted. Also loved all the special Christmas recipes. Looking forward to the Knot cookie recipe from EJS. 

DD and I both had teeth cleaned today. DD also had 2 tiny cavities and they had the time to go ahead and fill them so as to take advantage of having already paid the dental insurance deductible for the year. Also found that another molar is on the verge of breaking. Dentist said this is greatly due to my having dry mouth since the cancer treatment which also is causing my enamel to begin to pit. So, he now has prescribed a special toothpaste with 4X the amount of fluoride to help. Any-hoo....I am to be very careful and hopefully can keep the molar from splitting for a little while. I also took his office a tray of homemade cinnamon almond rolls which they really appreciated and scarfed down.


----------



## Lurker 2

RookieRetiree said:


> ou·bli·ette
> noun \ˌü-blē-ˈet\
> 
> Definition of OUBLIETTE
> 
> : a dungeon with an opening only at the top
> 
> Origin of OUBLIETTE
> 
> French, from Middle French, from oublier to forget, from Old French oblier, from Vulgar Latin *oblitare, frequentative of Latin oblivisci to forget  more at oblivion
> First Known Use: 1819
> 
> I've just been watching a BBC Masterpiece movie "39 steps" and learned this new word! If you get a chance to watch the movie, it's very good....reminds me of Alfred Hitchcock's North by Northwest.


Scotland has a famous one at St Andrews, it is a a bottle neck dungeon, and I believe there has only ever been one person escape it- because his sister chose to sacrifice herself to substitute for the actual prisoner. (they must have been of similar body type) I have googled it but does not help me identify who the main players were- we were there when I was only just nine.


----------



## Lurker 2

Pup lover said:


> Still reading last week.
> 
> Caren will be maaking the Healthy oat n raisin cookies on the page you posted, in things like that I substitute half the eggs with flax seed.
> 
> Jamie, LOVE your hair!!
> 
> Sugar my DGS`s mom was like that when she was pregnant with him. She was in and out if the hispitsl with dehydration for or five times.
> 
> Shirley its a beef stew day, I made a pot today also with a loaf of bread.
> 
> Kaye beautiful sunrise pictures!
> 
> Daralene it was her problem for not wanting a picture taken, not yours for asking. They like the lady with Julie are missing out on knowing what wonderful, friendly loving women you and Julie are!


Thank you Dawn- I think my hat just landed on the floor- does not fit any longer!


----------



## NanaCaren

Pup lover said:


> Still reading last week.
> 
> Caren will be maaking the Healthy oat n raisin cookies on the page you posted, in things like that I substitute half the eggs with flax seed.
> 
> Jamie, LOVE your hair!!
> 
> I never thought of doing subbing flax seeds will have to try that. We use a lot of flax seed any ways. I hope it was understandable. I have forgotten how I shorthand receipts to fit more on a page.
> 
> I love her hair too Chrissy is quite proud of the way it turned out this time. It will go into her portfolio for school.


----------



## darowil

NanaCaren said:


> Delicious non calorie ginger bread man for everyone to enjoy.
> 
> http://www.repeatcrafterme.com/2013/11/crocheted-gingerbread-man-cookie-pattern.html


They are so cute- kept the pattern for next year; after all I don't have time for this year.


----------



## NanaCaren

Got a wonderful surprise for a short time tonight. Grant stopped by with all four of his boys. Was great to see them. Got a quick photo before they left of all the grands that were/are here.


----------



## NanaCaren

Patches39 said:


> Oh my so cute :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup:


 :lol: :wink: I could not resist posting it


----------



## NanaCaren

nicho said:


> Hello everyone, it's Denise from Sydney. I haven't posted in a while - life gets in the way sometimes. I've been thinking of everyone here at the Tea Party. I've tried to skim read some of last week's posts but I am sure I have missed quite a few things, so can only comment on a little.
> Love everyone's photos of snowy scenes and Christmas markets in distant places - love them all! Thought you might enjoy seeing how Sydney gets in the festive mood, so here are some pics of Christmas in Sydney. Take care everyone. I'll check back in again tomorrow.


What lovely photographs the lights are amazing, also love the tree. :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## Lurker 2

NanaCaren said:


> Got a wonderful surprise for a short time tonight. Grant stopped by with all four of his boys. Was great to see them. Got a quick photo before they left of all the grands that were/are here.


How many GK's do you have? I can identify two!


----------



## NanaCaren

darowil said:


> They are so cute- kept the pattern for next year; after all I don't have time for this year.


I thought they were very cute, if I get a minute to sit I am going to try to make up a couple.


----------



## Lurker 2

nicho said:


> Hello everyone, it's Denise from Sydney. I haven't posted in a while - life gets in the way sometimes. I've been thinking of everyone here at the Tea Party. I've tried to skim read some of last week's posts but I am sure I have missed quite a few things, so can only comment on a little.
> 
> Angora, so very sorry to hear about your nephew's baby. How tragic for that couple and on top of his bad health, it seems too much to bear. I hope he is improving and that together, with the support of family and friends, they can deal with this and stay strong. Prayers and hugs for all of you.
> 
> Sam, sorry to hear you are not well and hope your stay in hospital is a short one. To you and all who are not in the best of health, I hope good health returns soon. Take good care all of you.
> 
> Shirley, glad you have made a decision whether to move or not. Hope you remain happy with the decision, and I look forward to catching up for a quick coffee and chat in July! Sorry this time of year brings sad memories for you. To you and all those missing loved ones at this time of year, gentle hugs, and may memories of happier times help you through the difficult times.
> 
> Love everyone's photos of snowy scenes and Christmas markets in distant places - love them all! Thought you might enjoy seeing how Sydney gets in the festive mood, so here are some pics of Christmas in Sydney. Take care everyone. I'll check back in again tomorrow.


Good to see you again, Denise! there is a welter of chat to try and catch up on- just not possible, always!


----------



## nicho

NanaCaren said:


> What lovely photographs the lights are amazing, also love the tree. :thumbup: :thumbup:


Thanks. Re the tree, that is only part of it you can see in that photo. The bottom half goes down another floor.


----------



## nicho

Lurker 2 said:


> Good to see you again, Denise! there is a welter of chat to try and catch up on- just not possible, always!


Hi Julie, how are you going? Hope you are well in Kiwiland and that it is not too hot for you. Very humid here but a nice cooling breeze blowing through the house. Glad I'm not in Perth where it was about 40 C for the start of the cricket. That is cruel!
I jump online when I can but, as you say, there is so much going on, it is not always possible to keep up. Such a chatty bunch! (not meant as a criticism. I love that eveyone feels comfortable enough to share so much)
Time to have some lunch (it's 2pm Sat afternoon here) and see how the cricket is going. Bye for now.


----------



## Pup lover

Kathy DGN is adorable in the Santa hat!

Daralene what a hard day for Chris` wife and the family. Prayers continuing for them.

Kate love the picture of grandpa and Luke!

June as soon as I'm in and my coat is hung up my shoes come off! Hate wearing shoes


----------



## Lurker 2

nicho said:


> Hi Julie, how are you going? Hope you are well in Kiwiland and that it is not too hot for you. Very humid here but a nice cooling breeze blowing through the house. Glad I'm not in Perth where it was about 40 C for the start of the cricket. That is cruel!
> I jump online when I can but, as you say, there is so much going on, it is not always possible to keep up. Such a chatty bunch! (not meant as a criticism. I love that eveyone feels comfortable enough to share so much)
> Time to have some lunch (it's 2pm Sat afternoon here) and see how the cricket is going. Bye for now.


Not too bad, thanks- one or two life things happening- but nothing too serious!
thermometer reads 27.5 C which you would probably find quite comfortable. Have not heard from the Sydney portion of the family for two weeks- which is a bit irksome- apparently they are busy on the line whatever time I try to call. Have not heard how the cricket is going- have not had even the radio on all day. but the telly news will be in two hours time.


----------



## RookieRetiree

What a nice surprise----great picture of these wonderful kids.



NanaCaren said:


> Got a wonderful surprise for a short time tonight. Grant stopped by with all four of his boys. Was great to see them. Got a quick photo before they left of all the grands that were/are here.


----------



## Pup lover

Its been snowing here about 2 inches so far!!! Finally. DGS is here for an over night, his other poppa is picking him up in the morning and they are going to a town about 10 minutes away for breakfast with Santa then he will come back till dad is off work.


----------



## Bonnie7591

I have the grandkids here for the night, both parents are workng nightshift didn't go to the Christmas concert after all as Zachary was too sick to take part, has a sore throat, fever & cough. He lazed around the couch all afternoon. I hope he is able to sleep, I have dosed him with tylenol & put Vicks on his chest & feet.

Here is my pudding recipe.

Christmas Carrot pudding.

2 eggs
1 cup grated carrot
1cup grated potato
1 cup chopped suet
1 cup raisins
1/4 cup mixed peel
1/2 tsp nutmeg
1/2 tsp allspice
1 tsp. Baking powder
1 tsp. Salt
1/2 cup brown sugar
1. Cup flour

Mix all together, put in sealers that have been sprayed with Pam or otherwise greased. Do not fill more than 2/3 full. Steam in a regular canner for 3 hr or 45 minutes at 10 pounds preasure in preasure canner.

Reheat by steaming for about 30 minutes.
This recipe makes 2 quarts, I usually make 7 quarts at a time as it keeps a long time.

Serve with Butterscotch sauce.

Butterscotch sauce

1 1/2 tablesoons corn startch
1 1/2 tablespoons butter
1 cup brown sugar
1/2 tsp salt
Mix together & place over high heat stir & allow to brown, add 1 1/2 cups boiling water &cook until thick. Add 1 tsp vanilla & serve warm over pudding.

We love this pudding & with the vegetables you can tell yourself it is good for you, other than the sauce it is really not sweet.


----------



## EJS

Knot Cookies
Heat oven to 375 F
Ingredients :
2 C (1 lb) butter
1 C sugar
12 eggs
2 Tbsp vanilla (for variety try almond, orange, lemon or your favorite extract)
1 tsp salt
3 tsp baking powder
Mix all together. Add enough flour to make a stiff dough
With small amounts of dough roll into a long thin rope, tie it into a knot shape.
Bake on an ungreased cookie sheet for 15 minutes.
Makes a lot of cookies. We tend to half the recipe for just us.
This is not a sweet cookie. 
When cool dip in a simple glaze of powdered sugar and milk, add food coloring if desired. let dry 
We have made chocolate glaze as well.
When I make these again I am thinking I will use a canned icing to see how it turns out.


----------



## Bonnie7591

EJS, the knotcookies sound interesting. Will haveto save the recipe.

Caren, I think it was you who was making pretzels, could you share that recipe? Great photo of the grandkids, you are getting quite a crowd of them.

Nicho,
Great pictures of Christmas in Australia, can't imagine Christmas without snow.L

The gingerbread man is so cute. Bookmarked it for next Christmas.


----------



## darowil

nicho said:


> Hi Julie, how are you going? Hope you are well in Kiwiland and that it is not too hot for you. Very humid here but a nice cooling breeze blowing through the house. Glad I'm not in Perth where it was about 40 C for the start of the cricket. That is cruel!
> I jump online when I can but, as you say, there is so much going on, it is not always possible to keep up. Such a chatty bunch! (not meant as a criticism. I love that eveyone feels comfortable enough to share so much)
> Time to have some lunch (it's 2pm Sat afternoon here) and see how the cricket is going. Bye for now.


At 3.15- how did it get to be 3.15? I should have some lunch too. And had better go and get the stuff for the White chocolate things I posted if I am going to have them ready for this evening. Maybe I had better go to the shops first so the cheese has longer to cool down. Maybe a coffee while I am out- afterall the cream cheese will need to come to room temperature.
Cricket slightly in our favour I think, but reasonably even.


----------



## darowil

Bonnie7591 said:


> I have the grandkids here for the night, both parents are workng nightshift didn't go to the Christmas concert after all as Zachary was too sick to take part, has a sore throat, fever & cough. He lazed around the couch all afternoon. I hope he is able to sleep, I have dosed him with tylenol & put Vicks on his chest & feet.
> 
> Here is my pudding recipe.
> 
> Christmas Carrot pudding.


Sounds good. Reminds me of an easy sugarless one I have (well I think it is sugarless, uses mashed bananas. Will try to remeber to post it later but do need to get going now.


----------



## Railyn

PurpleFi said:


> Kathleendoris said:
> 
> 
> 
> . Not many of my family actually like Christmas pud,
> 
> Hi Kathleen, then they may like my version - I call this my light pudding as for one I used butter instead of suet and pale coloured fruit.
> 
> Here it is...
> 1 lbs 2 oz dried fruit - a combination of the following - pineapple, mango, papaya, mixed peel, apricots, glace cherries.
> Put the fruit to soak in a plastic bowl with 3 tbs Calvados and 3 tbs of orange juice, plus the zest.
> Leave for 24-48 so the fruit soaks up the liquid.
> 
> Mix 4 oz of unsalt butter with 5 oz light muscovado sugar and cream well. Add 3 oz fresh white breadcrumbs, 3 oz plain flour and about 1-2 tsp of mixed spice. Stir in fruit, if there is any liquid left reserve. This mixture makes about 3 small puds.
> Serve with an apricot sauce to which you have added any of the reserved juices.
> 
> Hope that all makes sense. My gks love it.
> 
> 
> 
> Purple, I am not acquainted with Christmas pudding so my question is: is this pudding unbaked? I see no cooking instructions. I wonder what the difference is between Christmas puddings and what we Americans call Fruit cake.
Click to expand...


----------



## Dreamweaver

Just popping in to thank all for my birthday wishes and to send loads of healing vibes to Sam....

DG was performing at 6 Flags tonight and in the Christmas parade in the morning so the family will be meeting for lunch tomorrow and then do a little shopping.... When we get home I will watch the hockey game and try to finish up some of the Christmas knitting.

Today, I took mom for hair appointment, post office, bank, here for lunch and then DH and I did a little shopping. (I'm a little afraid that mom may have had a tiny mini-stroke this morning and is still recovering from her procedure for kidney stone.... )


----------



## Dreamweaver

Thought I would share a little of the decorating around the house.

Darn... forgot that those pictures are on the I-pad and not on this laptop.... I'll post them when I change computers.... Meanwhile... hope you are all well and almost ready for the holidays...


----------



## gagesmom

Just after midnight here and caught up on last weeks tp and tonights now too. We are supposed to be in for a good dumping of snow. Glad none of us at our house need to be anywhere. Will be nice to stay home , indoors near the woodstove(and knit).

Darowil and Julie, Thanks for another great start to another tea party. 

Sam I hope you get as much rest as you can and get back to feeling well. We miss you but want you to be well.


----------



## gagesmom

gagesmom said:


> Just after midnight here and caught up on last weeks tp and tonights now too. We are supposed to be in for a good dumping of snow. Glad none of us at our house need to be anywhere. Will be nice to stay home , indoors near the woodstove(and knit).
> 
> Darowil and Julie, Thanks for another great start to another tea party.
> 
> Sam I hope you get as much rest as you can and get back to feeling well. We miss you but want you to be well.


Dreamweaver I hope your Mom is ok. I hope you are not pushing yourself to do too much, not scolding just worrying about you. We all Love you and want you to take care.


----------



## gagesmom

I have a headache and sore eyes. i am off for the night. 

Hope all sleep well and prayers for those needing them.


----------



## Poledra65

Thank you Darowil for a great start to the TP this week, I still have a few pages to get caught up on the last one, but I was busy chatting with an old friend on Facebook (Marlas best friend). Have saved recipes, Marla and I have a recipe for Plum pudding, I'm thinking it's basically the same thing? 
Got a ton of running done today, got everything we needed to get done done successfully. 
Well, off to read.


----------



## Poledra65

NanaCaren said:


> Delicious non calorie ginger bread man for everyone to enjoy.
> 
> http://www.repeatcrafterme.com/2013/11/crocheted-gingerbread-man-cookie-pattern.html


Ooh, cute, I'm going to make them up over the summer and send to the kids next year. :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## Poledra65

nicho said:


> Hello everyone, it's Denise from Sydney. I haven't posted in a while - life gets in the way sometimes. I've been thinking of everyone here at the Tea Party. I've tried to skim read some of last week's posts but I am sure I have missed quite a few things, so can only comment on a little.
> 
> Angora, so very sorry to hear about your nephew's baby. How tragic for that couple and on top of his bad health, it seems too much to bear. I hope he is improving and that together, with the support of family and friends, they can deal with this and stay strong. Prayers and hugs for all of you.
> 
> Sam, sorry to hear you are not well and hope your stay in hospital is a short one. To you and all who are not in the best of health, I hope good health returns soon. Take good care all of you.
> 
> Shirley, glad you have made a decision whether to move or not. Hope you remain happy with the decision, and I look forward to catching up for a quick coffee and chat in July! Sorry this time of year brings sad memories for you. To you and all those missing loved ones at this time of year, gentle hugs, and may memories of happier times help you through the difficult times.
> 
> Love everyone's photos of snowy scenes and Christmas markets in distant places - love them all! Thought you might enjoy seeing how Sydney gets in the festive mood, so here are some pics of Christmas in Sydney. Take care everyone. I'll check back in again tomorrow.


Hi Denise! Lovely photos, how beautiful!!


----------



## Dreamweaver

gagesmom said:


> Dreamweaver I hope your Mom is ok. I hope you are not pushing yourself to do too much, not scolding just worrying about you. We all Love you and want you to take care.


Thanks.... I was just talking to brother yesterday about how we needed to have a meet about mom and see if we couldn't all come to a compromise about her living arrangements that we were all comfortable with..... I'm the only one that sees these things first hand... I think we will try to have a chat after the first of the year but, in the meantime... I guess we are going to have to check on her even more often. I already know she is not cooking and we try to keep her in prepared meals/leftovers. She fired the house cleaner yesterday.... and there I no way I have the energy to do two houses... so we are going to have to establish some rules.....

I'm doing well.. just still can't do a lot of lifting, etc... but made a lot of progress on the decorating and some major cleaning/rearranging... Miles to go, but at least I can see a light at the end of the tunnel.


----------



## Poledra65

Gweniepooh said:


> As others have said, THANKS for keeping us moving along Darowil, Julie, and Kate. SAM you do what they say and get well soon! Lifing you up in prayer.
> 
> Loved the no calorie gingerbread men posted. Also loved all the special Christmas recipes. Looking forward to the Knot cookie recipe from EJS.
> 
> DD and I both had teeth cleaned today. DD also had 2 tiny cavities and they had the time to go ahead and fill them so as to take advantage of having already paid the dental insurance deductible for the year. Also found that another molar is on the verge of breaking. Dentist said this is greatly due to my having dry mouth since the cancer treatment which also is causing my enamel to begin to pit. So, he now has prescribed a special toothpaste with 4X the amount of fluoride to help. Any-hoo....I am to be very careful and hopefully can keep the molar from splitting for a little while. I also took his office a tray of homemade cinnamon almond rolls which they really appreciated and scarfed down.


Glad the dentist noticed the molar, so that you can hopefully avoid a break. :thumbup: 
Hope the new toothpaste helps also.


----------



## Poledra65

NanaCaren said:


> Got a wonderful surprise for a short time tonight. Grant stopped by with all four of his boys. Was great to see them. Got a quick photo before they left of all the grands that were/are here.


Oh so cute, I can name all but the 3 of Grants that we don't see so much. 
I love the way Robert scrunches his nose when he smiles, it is sweet, but they all have such lovely smiles and grins.


----------



## Poledra65

nicho said:


> Hi Julie, how are you going? Hope you are well in Kiwiland and that it is not too hot for you. Very humid here but a nice cooling breeze blowing through the house. Glad I'm not in Perth where it was about 40 C for the start of the cricket. That is cruel!
> I jump online when I can but, as you say, there is so much going on, it is not always possible to keep up. Such a chatty bunch! (not meant as a criticism. I love that eveyone feels comfortable enough to share so much)
> Time to have some lunch (it's 2pm Sat afternoon here) and see how the cricket is going. Bye for now.


There is no other words for it, we ARE a chatty bunch. lolol... and it gets really hard to keep up some weeks. 
Thankfully no one gets upset if we miss a few days. 
Hugs.


----------



## Poledra65

Bonnie7591 said:


> I have the grandkids here for the night, both parents are workng nightshift didn't go to the Christmas concert after all as Zachary was too sick to take part, has a sore throat, fever & cough. He lazed around the couch all afternoon. I hope he is able to sleep, I have dosed him with tylenol & put Vicks on his chest & feet.
> 
> Here is my pudding recipe.
> 
> Christmas Carrot pudding.
> 
> 2 eggs
> 1 cup grated carrot
> 1cup grated potato
> 1 cup chopped suet
> 1 cup raisins
> 1/4 cup mixed peel
> 1/2 tsp nutmeg
> 1/2 tsp allspice
> 1 tsp. Baking powder
> 1 tsp. Salt
> 1/2 cup brown sugar
> 1. Cup flour
> 
> Mix all together, put in sealers that have been sprayed with Pam or otherwise greased. Do not fill more than 2/3 full. Steam in a regular canner for 3 hr or 45 minutes at 10 pounds preasure in preasure canner.
> 
> Reheat by steaming for about 30 minutes.
> This recipe makes 2 quarts, I usually make 7 quarts at a time as it keeps a long time.
> 
> Serve with Butterscotch sauce.
> 
> Butterscotch sauce
> 
> 1 1/2 tablesoons corn startch
> 1 1/2 tablespoons butter
> 1 cup brown sugar
> 1/2 tsp salt
> Mix together & place over high heat stir & allow to brown, add 1 1/2 cups boiling water &cook until thick. Add 1 tsp vanilla & serve warm over pudding.
> 
> We love this pudding & with the vegetables you can tell yourself it is good for you, other than the sauce it is really not sweet.


I hope that Zachary can sleep well and feel much better tomorrow. 
Thank you for sharing your recipe, I have saved to Evernote, it's sure getting a workout this week so far, to try later.


----------



## pammie1234

Just now checking in. My sister, brother-in-law, and 4 of their grandchildren came today. It has been fun.


----------



## Poledra65

Dreamweaver said:


> Just popping in to thank all for my birthday wishes and to send loads of healing vibes to Sam....
> 
> DG was performing at 6 Flags tonight and in the Christmas parade in the morning so the family will be meeting for lunch tomorrow and then do a little shopping.... When we get home I will watch the hockey game and try to finish up some of the Christmas knitting.
> 
> Today, I took mom for hair appointment, post office, bank, here for lunch and then DH and I did a little shopping. (I'm a little afraid that mom may have had a tiny mini-stroke this morning and is still recovering from her procedure for kidney stone.... )


Sounds like you had a fairly good day. 
I do hope your mom didn't have a mini stroke, but whether she did or not, I hope that she starts doing much better soon. 
Yes, you definitely need some rules, you can not,even if you wanted to, keep up 2 houses. I sure hope that you all are able to get things agreed upon sooner than later. 
Hugs.


----------



## Poledra65

Well, as I'm all caught up on the new TP, I'll head to bed and finish up last weeks tomorrow while I knit. Good night everyone, have a great evening/night. Sweet dreams and candy kisses.
Oh, took this on the way home this evening for you all.
Oops, didn't download them yet, I'll do it in the morning, my brain is on vacation.


----------



## Lurker 2

Poledra65 said:


> Well, as I'm all caught up on the new TP, I'll head to bed and finish up last weeks tomorrow while I knit. Good night everyone, have a great evening/night. Sweet dreams and candy kisses.
> Oh, took this on the way home this evening for you all.
> Oops, didn't download them yet, I'll do it in the morning, my brain is on vacation.


Hope you are having a good rest by now! Sleep well.


----------



## wwrightson

Sam: So sorry to hear you're not well. Hope you improve quickly so you can get home and get the rest your body probably needs. I can't imagine that anyone ever gets rest in a hospital. Look forward to seeing you back at the tea party. Your helpers are doing a good job in the meantime. Best wishes and a Merry Christmas to all.


----------



## sugarsugar

Hi just posting to join in... I havent caught up at all yet.. but here is a photo of Oscar getting into the Christmas spirit. LOL


----------



## sugarsugar

darowil said:


> We never did it ourselves (Mum was concerned they might end up down a throat I think) but meant to add a six pence into the pud as you cook it. And goodluck came to the one who found it. My in laws added them in while serving so of course everyone got one. When we went decimal we were told that the new coins contained soemthing that meant that they shouldn't be added to the pudding during cooking. Mind you Mum probably didn't want to deal withthe fights that would have arisen if one person got sixpence and not the other (or 5 cents later) and adding one to ever bowl woul dhave soon added up!


 Sam... please get better really quickly. (((HUGS)))

Thanks Darrowil for the nice opening to our TP. I love Christmas pudding (never made one though) but I dont really like Christmas cake. But I do love Trifle.


----------



## sugarsugar

NanaCaren said:


> Got a wonderful surprise for a short time tonight. Grant stopped by with all four of his boys. Was great to see them. Got a quick photo before they left of all the grands that were/are here.


Lovely photo of them all. :thumbup:


----------



## PurpleFi

Railyn said:


> Purple, I am not acquainted with Christmas pudding so my question is: is this pudding unbaked? I see no cooking instructions. I wonder what the difference is between Christmas puddings and what we Americans call Fruit cake.


Hi Railyn,
Sorry I did not include cooking instructions. Here in the UK a cake is bakes in the oven, whereas a pudding is steamed on top of the cooker anywhere from 4-8 hours depending on size. The longer you steam it the darker it becomes. I just make small ones and steam them for 4 hours. xx


----------



## sugarsugar

nicho said:


> Thanks. Re the tree, that is only part of it you can see in that photo. The bottom half goes down another floor.


 :thumbup: Hi Denise enjoy the Christmas spirit is Sydney.. take care. I hope it doesnt get too hot for you.

Its been quite cool here still lately but they say we are warming up again in about 4 days time.


----------



## PurpleFi

Good morning from sunny Surrey, it's a beautiful day here and not too cold.

I loved all the photos of Sydney, Carens, gks, the non gingerbread mean, little dog with reindeer horns and all the recipes.

I am having a quiet breakfast before Mr P emerges.

Healing vibes winging their way to all who need them and a big Ssturday hug to all.

Some more Christmassy photos....


----------



## Lurker 2

sugarsugar said:


> Hi just posting to join in... I havent caught up at all yet.. but here is a photo of Oscar getting into the Christmas spirit. LOL


That really had been a drastic trim on the little fellow! Does he like his antlers? or just put up with them!?


----------



## Lurker 2

PurpleFi said:


> Good morning from sunny Surrey, it's a beautiful day here and not too cold.
> 
> I loved all the photos of Sydney, Carens, gks, the non gingerbread mean, little dog with reindeer horns and all the recipes.
> 
> I am having a quiet breakfast before Mr P emerges.
> 
> Healing vibes winging their way to all who need them and a big Ssturday hug to all.
> 
> Good morning PurplreFi! Quiet breakfasts sound good- That is some collection of bags on the stall! It is still 25 C here- the house holds the heat - I have fans going in two rooms to try and even things out. Hugs, oxo.


----------



## Lurker 2

*Happy Birthday* to June, jknappva!

Hope you have a wonderful day, and all the best for the New Year!


----------



## sugarsugar

Lurker 2 said:


> That really had been a drastic trim on the little fellow! Does he like his antlers? or just put up with them!?


No he definately did not like the antlers! I got them on him by putting a treat on the floor and he is looking at my hand while I had him on Stay and a friend took the photo. It took quite a few treats and goes at it. LOL. It was only for the purpose of a quick photo.


----------



## sugarsugar

Lurker 2 said:


> *Happy Birthday* to June, jknappva!
> 
> Hope you have a wonderful day, and all the best for the New Year!


From me too. Happy Birthday!!


----------



## darowil

Railyn said:


> Purple, I am not acquainted with Christmas pudding so my question is: is this pudding unbaked? I see no cooking instructions. I wonder what the difference is between Christmas puddings and what we Americans call Fruit cake.


Kaye you are correct Christmas Pudding and Plum Pudding are mcuh the same. They don't have plums in them so no idea of the origin of the term.
While the ingredients look similar for Christmas cake they are totally different. Cakes are baked while the puddingsa are bolied or steamed as per my directions on page 1. They tend to be moister than cake and are normally only eaten here at Christmas time. Which is a shame as they are delicious. They are served with custard, ice-cream, cream, brandy sauce etc.


----------



## darowil

Dreamweaver said:


> Just popping in to thank all for my birthday wishes and to send loads of healing vibes to Sam....
> 
> DG was performing at 6 Flags tonight and in the Christmas parade in the morning so the family will be meeting for lunch tomorrow and then do a little shopping.... When we get home I will watch the hockey game and try to finish up some of the Christmas knitting.
> 
> Today, I took mom for hair appointment, post office, bank, here for lunch and then DH and I did a little shopping. (I'm a little afraid that mom may have had a tiny mini-stroke this morning and is still recovering from her procedure for kidney stone.... )


Hope that your mother settles down and picks up quickly for you.


----------



## darowil

sugarsugar said:


> Hi just posting to join in... I havent caught up at all yet.. but here is a photo of Oscar getting into the Christmas spirit. LOL


He's not convinced about this by the look of him. Must I wear this Mum?
I see that he was impressed at all. Shows how obedient he is then if he stayed despite this indignity.


----------



## jonibee

Sam..wishing you a speedy recovery with hopes that you will be home for Christmas...get plenty of a well deserved rest...hope to see you back in print soon...


----------



## darowil

wwrightson said:


> Sam: So sorry to hear you're not well. Hope you improve quickly so you can get home and get the rest your body probably needs. I can't imagine that anyone ever gets rest in a hospital. Look forward to seeing you back at the tea party. Your helpers are doing a good job in the meantime. Best wishes and a Merry Christmas to all.


Welcome back to the TP- feel free to come back and join us for a drink again.
or maybe some of the white chocolate roll I made today (recipe on page 1). As you see I used the 100 and 1000s (did try macadamias but they were stale! tasted terrible, what a waste had to throw them out.


----------



## Kathleendoris

KateB said:


> Thanks Darowil for a good start to this week's KTP. Confession coming up .... I not only have never made a Christmas pudding, I don't think I've ever tasted one either! :shock: It's more of an English tradition than Scottish I think, we tend to go more for trifle as a Christmas pudding, or the good old clootie dumpling (that took two attempts before predictive text would let me past 'clothier' dumpling again.....does this machine not learn?! :roll: ) As I think it was Dollyclaire said, we had silver sixpences wrapped in greaseproof paper and baked into the dumpling (doubt if the Health & Safety police would allow that now! :lol: ) but my gran used to cheat and instead of baking them into it she would slip a wrapped sixpence under each slice as it was served - kept everyone happy!


My grandma always used to put little silver charms in the Christmas pudding: according to what you found, you were in for good (or rarely, bad) luck in the coming year. These charms were then washed and saved for the next year. Many years ago, I happened to find a similar set of charms in a kitchen shop, and that year, when we were entertaining my husband's family for Christmas dinner, I included them in my pudding. They pocketed them all and took them home with them! I never tried to replace them, but stuck to my earlier practice of popping a coin into the portions intended for each of the children. I continued with this way long past the point where the children had become adults, until I discovered that some of them were asking for servings of pudding, which they did not eat, just to get the money.
:thumbdown: :thumbdown:

Needless to say, I now only put money in the puddings of those who are genuinely children and really like the pudding.

By the way, I love Christmas pudding! and especially with a generous tot of brandy on top! :thumbup:


----------



## darowil

sugarsugar said:


> Sam... please get better really quickly. (((HUGS)))
> 
> Thanks Darrowil for the nice opening to our TP. I love Christmas pudding (never made one though) but I dont really like Christmas cake. But I do love Trifle.


Like you I love Chirstmas pudding, but not Chritmas cake. Well now you can make Chritmas pud (I would suggest halving it actually). They aren't hard to make, but do require time as they need so long to boil.


----------



## darowil

PurpleFi said:


> Good morning from sunny Surrey, it's a beautiful day here and not too cold.
> 
> I loved all the photos of Sydney, Carens, gks, the non gingerbread mean, little dog with reindeer horns and all the recipes.
> 
> I am having a quiet breakfast before Mr P emerges.
> 
> Healing vibes winging their way to all who need them and a big Ssturday hug to all.
> 
> Some more Christmassy photos....


I reckon I bought some food from the Crepe stand in the photo of the market! Guess what I got?


----------



## darowil

Posting the last two days of the Advent scarf simply because I really like these two days. I'm still up to date with these - but not the rest of my knitting. Why do I do the least important of all the things I am currently actively working on? I was going to go to bed as it is 10pm, but maybe I will do a bit of knitting and reading first.
Tomorrow going Christmas shopping with Vicky. Well actually mainly birthday shopping for her present from David's mother. Somewhere on this desk I have a list of presents I need to get. After we have got Vicks present I will stay and do Christmas shopping while she goes to a friends for a while and then if I have bought enough for a bus not to be feasible she will come back and get me as it is near enough to be on the way. So I won't be on much tomorrow. At least until later
Cricket fairly even, probably slightly in our favour. But England doing much better this game. See what tomorrow brings.


----------



## NanaCaren

Good morning from A chilly Great bend. We are currently at a wonderful -22.2c/ -8f any colder and I'd have to hook up extra heat lamps for Parker. Brrrr A woolies day for sure. 

This morning/ afternoon/ evenings' coffee and a bit to eat. 

Warm healing hugs to all.


----------



## martina

Thank you for breakfast.


----------



## jonibee

That's a "Praying Mantis"..not a grasshopper..a beneficial insect...


----------



## darowil

jonibee said:


> That's a "Praying Mantis"..not a grasshopper..a beneficial insect...


Are they different?- I am just planning on leaving it alone and letting it find its own way off sometime. Well until I want to put the blind up- when if I don't move him he may end up squashed. It is still there but has moved a bit so must be alive. Don't remember seeing them round here before. Seen a few small ones as kids.

Well with some googling I have discovered that yes they are different. And as mine doesn't have big back legs it is not a grasshopper. Also discovered that Praying mantis' eat prey but grasshoppers are herbivores. A praying mantis will eat a grasshopper but as a praying mantis is not grass it won't be eaten by a grasshopper. And praying mantis' are normally bigger. Can't see the charatericstic praying position of my one.


----------



## Patches39

nicho said:


> Hello everyone, it's Denise from Sydney. I haven't posted in a while - life gets in the way sometimes. I've been thinking of everyone here at the Tea Party. I've tried to skim read some of last week's posts but I am sure I have missed quite a few things, so can only comment on a little.
> 
> Angora, so very sorry to hear about your nephew's baby. How tragic for that couple and on top of his bad health, it seems too much to bear. I hope he is improving and that together, with the support of family and friends, they can deal with this and stay strong. Prayers and hugs for all of you.
> 
> Sam, sorry to hear you are not well and hope your stay in hospital is a short one. To you and all who are not in the best of health, I hope good health returns soon. Take good care all of you.
> 
> Shirley, glad you have made a decision whether to move or not. Hope you remain happy with the decision, and I look forward to catching up for a quick coffee and chat in July! Sorry this time of year brings sad memories for you. To you and all those missing loved ones at this time of year, gentle hugs, and may memories of happier times help you through the difficult times.
> 
> Love everyone's photos of snowy scenes and Christmas markets in distant places - love them all! Thought you might enjoy seeing how Sydney gets in the festive mood, so here are some pics of Christmas in Sydney. Take care everyone. I'll check back in again tomorrow.


Awesome photos, :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## jheiens

Poledra65 said:


> There is no other words for it, we ARE a chatty bunch. lolol... and it gets really hard to keep up some weeks.
> Thankfully no one gets upset if we miss a few days.
> Hugs.


Kaye, what would they do if they got upset? Fire us or divorce us? lolol

"They'' sure can't lock us out and through our knitting out into the yard. Damaging yarns is just totally unacceptable.

Ohio Joy


----------



## Kathleendoris

NanaCaren said:


> Good morning from A chilly Great bend. We are currently at a wonderful -22.2c/ -8f any colder and I'd have to hook up extra heat lamps for Parker. Brrrr A woolies day for sure.
> 
> This morning/ afternoon/ evenings' coffee and a bit to eat.
> 
> Warm healing hugs to all.


I don't even want to think about temperatures like those. And I suppose it is likely to get even colder as the winter progresses? I complain a lot about our cold weather, but compared to yours, we have a positively tropical climate.

Warm hugs, indeed!


----------



## Silverowl

Hi everyone. 

Sam please get well soon and do as you are told. Sending you lots of healing energy and light.

I have read last weeks KTP and do really keep up with all that is going on. 

Hugs and lots of Healing Energy and Light to all.


----------



## Patches39

NanaCaren said:


> Got a wonderful surprise for a short time tonight. Grant stopped by with all four of his boys. Was great to see them. Got a quick photo before they left of all the grands that were/are here.


Lovely family, everyone looks so happy. Like that :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## jheiens

sugarsugar said:


> Hi just posting to join in... I havent caught up at all yet.. but here is a photo of Oscar getting into the Christmas spirit. LOL


And he looks truly thrilled at the prospect of it all!

Ohio Joy


----------



## jheiens

Hi, wwrightson. Welcome to the table and we hope you'll join us often. What are you working on just now?

Ohio Joy


----------



## darowil

jheiens said:


> Kaye, what would they do if they got upset? Fire us or divorce us? lolol
> 
> "They'' sure can't lock us out and through our knitting out into the yard. Damaging yarns is just totally unacceptable.
> 
> Ohio Joy


Well we could say nasty things like how slack they are- but as I was behind almost all last week I'd better keep quite I guess. And run off to bed like a sensible girl as it has just turned into Sunday at 1200am. Or simply all refuse to talk to the offender. As if we could manage that. Sounds like kids refusing to talk to each other and succeding for all of 5 minutes maybe. lol


----------



## Patches39

Dreamweaver said:


> Just popping in to thank all for my birthday wishes and to send loads of healing vibes to Sam....
> 
> DG was performing at 6 Flags tonight and in the Christmas parade in the morning so the family will be meeting for lunch tomorrow and then do a little shopping.... When we get home I will watch the hockey game and try to finish up some of the Christmas knitting.
> 
> Today, I took mom for hair appointment, post office, bank, here for lunch and then DH and I did a little shopping. (I'm a little afraid that mom may have had a tiny mini-stroke this morning and is still recovering from her procedure for kidney stone.... )


See you are keeping busy, don't forget to stop and rest,


----------



## jheiens

darowil said:


> Welcome back to the TP- feel free to come back and join us for a drink again.
> or maybe some of the white chocolate roll I made today (recipe on page 1). As you see I used the 100 and 1000s (did try macadamias but they were stale! tasted terrible, what a waste had to throw them out.


Your grasshopper picture shows what we call a praying mantis here in the States. I found a very tiny one on the dining room curtains recently, several weeks after the beginning of our cold weather. Much too far out of season for him and have no idea where he came from or managed not to freeze.

Ohio Joy


----------



## darowil

Silverowl said:


> Hi everyone.
> 
> Sam please get well soon and do as you are told. Sending you lots of healing energy and light.
> 
> I have read last weeks KTP and do really keep up with all that is going on.
> 
> Hugs and lots of Healing Energy and Light to all.


And keeping up is hard work these days!
Welcome back and do the best you can- we really won't do anything nasty though if you don't keep up!


----------



## Patches39

sugarsugar said:


> Hi just posting to join in... I havent caught up at all yet.. but here is a photo of Oscar getting into the Christmas spirit. LOL


Sooooo cute :-D


----------



## Patches39

PurpleFi said:


> Good morning from sunny Surrey, it's a beautiful day here and not too cold.
> 
> I loved all the photos of Sydney, Carens, gks, the non gingerbread mean, little dog with reindeer horns and all the recipes.
> 
> I am having a quiet breakfast before Mr P emerges.
> 
> Healing vibes winging their way to all who need them and a big Ssturday hug to all.
> 
> Some more Christmassy photos....


Awesome photos, like the Father Christmas


----------



## jheiens

darowil said:


> And keeping up is hard work these days!
> Welcome back and do the best you can- we really won't do anything nasty though if you don't keep up!


And we wouldn't know if you didn't tell us, now would we? So good to have you pop in Silverowl. How are you all doing?

Happy Christmas to you both.

Ohio Joy


----------



## Patches39

Lurker 2 said:


> *Happy Birthday* to June, jknappva!
> 
> Hope you have a wonderful day, and all the best for the New Year!


Ditto, from me too :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## gagesmom

Morning or evening all depending where everyone is.Just after 8:30am here and there are flurries of snow but nothing to get alarmed about yet.Have heard that if we are to get the expected snow storm it is supposed to carry on until tomorrow evening. :thumbdown: 

Happy Birthday June :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: 

Purple I love the lego Santa. 

Oscar is just the cutest with his antlers on. :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## Patches39

darowil said:


> Welcome back to the TP- feel free to come back and join us for a drink again.
> or maybe some of the white chocolate roll I made today (recipe on page 1). As you see I used the 100 and 1000s (did try macadamias but they were stale! tasted terrible, what a waste had to throw them out.


Lovely tray, looks yummy. :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## Patches39

darowil said:


> Posting the last two days of the Advent scarf simply because I really like these two days. I'm still up to date with these - but not the rest of my knitting. Why do I do the least important of all the things I am currently actively working on? I was going to go to bed as it is 10pm, but maybe I will do a bit of knitting and reading first.
> Tomorrow going Christmas shopping with Vicky. Well actually mainly birthday shopping for her present from David's mother. Somewhere on this desk I have a list of presents I need to get. After we have got Vicks present I will stay and do Christmas shopping while she goes to a friends for a while and then if I have bought enough for a bus not to be feasible she will come back and get me as it is near enough to be on the way. So I won't be on much tomorrow. At least until later
> Cricket fairly even, probably slightly in our favour. But England doing much better this game. See what tomorrow brings.


Beautiful :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## Patches39

NanaCaren said:


> Good morning from A chilly Great bend. We are currently at a wonderful -22.2c/ -8f any colder and I'd have to hook up extra heat lamps for Parker. Brrrr A woolies day for sure.
> 
> This morning/ afternoon/ evenings' coffee and a bit to eat.
> 
> Warm healing hugs to all.


Oh my, the perfect breakfast, coffe looks good too :-D :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## purl2diva

Lurker 2 said:


> *Happy Birthday* to June, jknappva!
> 
> Hope you have a wonderful day, and all the best for the New Year!


More of the same from me.


----------



## jknappva

Love everyone's photos of snowy scenes and Christmas markets in distant places - love them all! Thought you might enjoy seeing how Sydney gets in the festive mood, so here are some pics of Christmas in Sydney. Take care everyone. I'll check back in again tomorrow.[/quote]

Thank you for the lovely Christmas decorations pictures. They're so festive. Several of the holiday parades and festivities in surrounding cities that were planned for tonight have been cancelled. We're supposed to be getting heavy rain.
JuneK


----------



## darowil

Well before I act sensibly I will post my mug. This one is a reminder of where I didn't get to! Had planned to go with the girls befroe we returned to Australia and found this mug in a charity shop so decided to buy it early. Well my FIL visited and ended up needing a triple bypass before he was allowed to fly back home. So while we did the booked trips we had planned in Europe we didn't do the bits in the UK and so we never made it to Devon!


----------



## jknappva

NanaCaren said:


> Got a wonderful surprise for a short time tonight. Grant stopped by with all four of his boys. Was great to see them. Got a quick photo before they left of all the grands that were/are here.


What a great bunch of grand-kids you have, Caren. And I love all those smiles!
JuneK


----------



## jknappva

Pup lover said:


> Kathy DGN is adorable in the Santa hat!
> 
> Daralene what a hard day for Chris` wife and the family. Prayers continuing for them.
> 
> Kate love the picture of grandpa and Luke!
> 
> June as soon as I'm in and my coat is hung up my shoes come off! Hate wearing shoes


Perhaps you're distant kin!!! LOL!
Junek


----------



## Grandmapaula

Hi, everyone! Darowil, thanks for taking over for Sam. It's good that he has many to rely on to take over in his absence. Hope he is able to go home soon. My DH always says that a hospital is no place to be when you are sick!

Haven't been on much - spending every spare minute finishing up the knitted Christmas presents and sewing 9 pairs of pajamas for the grand kids. Gotta run now - have to get over to the village hall and the church ( which are right next to each other) for the annual craft fair. Only staying a few minutes this year because I have to spend every minute sewing!!

Loving all the recipes and pictures - my New Year resolution is to learn how to post pictures without DD helping.

Happy Birthday, June!!!

Love and prayers, Paula


----------



## Designer1234

martina said:


> T I have bought 3Christmas puddings earlier in the year at a food festival in town, so not making any. .


----------
I haven't made Christmas cake for years- My kids don't care for it but I love it. I buy two good ones -- one dark - one light and wrap them cheesecloth - pour rum or brandy over them and seal them until Christmas. I used to pour the liquor over them two or three times but now I find that once is enough - I have even kept one from one Christmas to another. The funny part about it is that I never bothered to mention to anyone I hadn't baked the cakes -- last year I took some to the coffee party for our swimming group and everyone wanted my recipe!

I told them how I did them and 3 of the ladies bought cakes just after christmas and 'cooked' them in brandy all year! They are delicious. We all laughed that we didn't need wine! You really can't tell the difference - at least no one who has tasted 'my' cakes has been able to.
=========================================================================
Yesterday was not a bad day, even though I dreaded it as it was usually very sad because of losing Rob. Having been able to lay my sadness on all your shoulders helped me realize that I just don't want to grieve any more -- I spent the day remembering all the good things - of him as a child - and as a teenager and on and on. He was a troubled soul and caused himself much grief over the years (us too) but we never lost our connection with each other. I am thankful I am able to put the grief aside for the first time.

Pat gave me a beautiful little cross pendant yesterday (silver with little diamonds) and said it was to remind me of the good things with our son and with each other.

It was a complete surprise and I love it. He is really something. 
----------------
I hope Sam is feeling better. I know the feeling of the elephant on your chest. The first time I saw that add I remember thinking - whoever made that add knew someone with asthma or COPD - as that is exactly what it feels like. When sam mentioned the elephant was on his,I figured he was not feeling well at all. He is in my Prayers.
---------------
I finished fingerless mittens and a neck warmer for kelly (son) and a felted hat for Gayle -- and socks and fingerless gloves for Lisa (daugher). we don't give big gifts but give to the people who need our help.

Pat and I give to the" Inn from the cold" which is a home for destitute Mothers and children and the Fire Department Burn Unit - Pat was with EMS and worked closely with the Fire Department and so we have donated to their burn unit for years.. 
The kids give to the Mustard seed and the Burn Unit.

-- We all give a gift to Hayley. It works for us. I usually knit something small for the family members and we all contribute to Christmas Dinner - (me Cranberry Sauce and the wine) and sometimes if Gayle lets us, we buy the turkey. It will soon be here - another year gone by.
===================
We plan on having Next Christmas in Vancouver Island - I talked to Gayle last night and they are making sure they have a house big enough so that we can go out there for two or three holidays and stay with them. Obviously she has decided to go. We were not sure and didn't want to push her one way or another. They are already Planning Christmas next year out there. I sure will miss them. Thankfully we are really close. 
-----------------------------------
Lisa - our daughter is coming to pick us up this afternoon and the whole family is going to Hayley's ballet recital. She is quite excited and Gayle says she is doing quite well. I know she loves to dance - she is also taking gymnastics and is a good skier and ice skater - but very much a little lady too. Wonderful child.

----------------------
I just wanted to let you know that GiGi - Bob Glory is definitely going to teach us her intarsia socks in early Feb.2014 . I am so glad she feels able to do that. I bet that will be a fun class -- I hope to take it myself.

I am, however sad that donmaur has told me she is not well enough to teach the workshop that she had booked in the late winter. It was a continuation of her first class -different techniques for using color in our knitting. She has had such a struggle and is such a lovely lady.
--------------------

Good start for the Week Margaret.

--------------
Angora - obviously your sisters family is having such a difficult time. I really really believe that all of us go through different levels of times like this and then we start to come out of it and there are periods of really good things. They are using up all their bad stuff now and hopefully life will improve hugely for them starting right now.
---------
Melody-- I hope you find a satisfactory place -either rented or bought soon as I know it has been a very stressful time for you all. I am sure you will, and you are in my thoughts.

--------For all of us -- a wonderful Christmas Season -- it will arrive and be over so quickly.

Shirley


----------



## Cashmeregma

June, Happy Birthday Pictures for you from Brussels.

Hope you have a lovely birthday.


----------



## jknappva

Dreamweaver said:


> Thanks.... I was just talking to brother yesterday about how we needed to have a meet about mom and see if we couldn't all come to a compromise about her living arrangements that we were all comfortable with..... I'm the only one that sees these things first hand... I think we will try to have a chat after the first of the year but, in the meantime... I guess we are going to have to check on her even more often. I already know she is not cooking and we try to keep her in prepared meals/leftovers. She fired the house cleaner yesterday.... and there I no way I have the energy to do two houses... so we are going to have to establish some rules.....
> 
> I'm doing well.. just still can't do a lot of lifting, etc... but made a lot of progress on the decorating and some major cleaning/rearranging... Miles to go, but at least I can see a light at the end of the tunnel.


Sometimes our elderly parents don't really know what's best for them. I'm sorry that your brothers are still ignoring the situation with your mom. It makes it so difficult for you.
Please take care of yourself. You're still healing.
Hugs,
JuneK


----------



## gagesmom

Angora those peeing boy statues are hilarious. :XD: :XD: :XD: :XD: :XD:

Thank you Shirley and I hope you have a wonderful afternoon at the recital. :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## jknappva

sugarsugar said:


> Hi just posting to join in... I havent caught up at all yet.. but here is a photo of Oscar getting into the Christmas spirit. LOL


Oh, Mommy, Oscar doesn't look to happy! He's such a cutie!
Junek


----------



## jknappva

PurpleFi said:


> Good morning from sunny Surrey, it's a beautiful day here and not too cold.
> 
> I loved all the photos of Sydney, Carens, gks, the non gingerbread mean, little dog with reindeer horns and all the recipes.
> 
> I am having a quiet breakfast before Mr P emerges.
> 
> Healing vibes winging their way to all who need them and a big Ssturday hug to all.
> 
> Some more Christmassy photos....


Thank you for all those lovely photos. I'm sure you and London Girl enjoyed the market....I've sure enjoyed seeing the pictures.
Junek


----------



## jknappva

darowil said:


> Welcome back to the TP- feel free to come back and join us for a drink again.
> or maybe some of the white chocolate roll I made today (recipe on page 1). As you see I used the 100 and 1000s (did try macadamias but they were stale! tasted terrible, what a waste had to throw them out.


Cookies look delish...WOW! That's a large grasshopper! OOPS! I read that it's really a praying mantis. I never pay that much attention to know the difference.
Jk


----------



## gagesmom

Off to raid the fridge and cupboards and get some breakfast. Back later on. Love you all.


----------



## KateB

Happy Birthday June! (jknapva) Hope you have a lovely day!


----------



## jknappva

NanaCaren said:


> Good morning from A chilly Great bend. We are currently at a wonderful -22.2c/ -8f any colder and I'd have to hook up extra heat lamps for Parker. Brrrr A woolies day for sure.
> 
> This morning/ afternoon/ evenings' coffee and a bit to eat.
> 
> Warm healing hugs to all.


That is sooooo cold!! We're at a warm 37F this morning.
Love the photos. Looking good!
JuneK


----------



## Patches39

Angora1 said:


> June, Happy Birthday Pictures for you from Brussels.
> 
> Hope you have a lovely birthday.


Lovely photos :thumbup:


----------



## KateB

NanaCaren said:


> Got a wonderful surprise for a short time tonight. Grant stopped by with all four of his boys. Was great to see them. Got a quick photo before they left of all the grands that were/are here.


Great kids and lovely to see them together.


----------



## jknappva

gagesmom said:


> Morning or evening all depending where everyone is.Just after 8:30am here and there are flurries of snow but nothing to get alarmed about yet.Have heard that if we are to get the expected snow storm it is supposed to carry on until tomorrow evening. :thumbdown:
> 
> Happy Birthday June :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol:
> 
> Purple I love the lego Santa.
> 
> Oscar is just the cutest with his antlers on. :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup:


Thank you, Melody. Glad you don't have to go out in the coming snow storm. When do you work again?
JuneK


----------



## Patches39

Off to make breakfast, and get started with my day, looking like snow, they said it was going to, about 6 inch, so will make myself comfortable and read and knit. :-D :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## jknappva

Lurker 2 said:


> *Happy Birthday* to June, jknappva!
> 
> Hope you have a wonderful day, and all the best for the New Year!


Thank you so much, Julie. I almost missed your greeting and I would have felt really bad if that had been the case.
JuneK


----------



## jknappva

Happy Birthday to June, jknappva!

Hope you have a wonderful day, and all the best for the New Year!



Patches39 said:


> Ditto, from me too :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup:


Thank you so much, Patches!
Junek


----------



## kammyv4

Best wishes for a speedy recovery for Sam and thank you for taking over, I don't always post but do try to read most of the conversation. I have never made or tasted a Christmas pudding, but it does sound very good.


----------



## jknappva

Grandmapaula said:


> Hi, everyone! Darowil, thanks for taking over for Sam. It's good that he has many to rely on to take over in his absence. Hope he is able to go home soon. My DH always says that a hospital is no place to be when you are sick!
> 
> Haven't been on much - spending every spare minute finishing up the knitted Christmas presents and sewing 9 pairs of pajamas for the grand kids. Gotta run now - have to get over to the village hall and the church ( which are right next to each other) for the annual craft fair. Only staying a few minutes this year because I have to spend every minute sewing!!
> 
> Loving all the recipes and pictures - my New Year resolution is to learn how to post pictures without DD helping.
> 
> Happy Birthday, June!!!
> 
> Love and prayers, Paula


Thank you, Paula. Handmade Christmas gifts do take our time....but they're so special to the recipients!
JuneK


----------



## Designer1234

HAPPY BIRTHDAY JUNE! dear sister -- I hope you have a wonderful day - you are such an addition to the tea Party -- we love your humor and your kindness. 

I can't remember what pictures I posted earlier in the year but these are for you especially. I am so glad you are part of my life. Shirley


----------



## Cashmeregma

gagesmom said:


> Angora those peeing boy statues are hilarious. :XD: :XD: :XD: :XD: :XD:
> 
> Thank you Shirley and I hope you have a wonderful afternoon at the recital. :thumbup: :thumbup:


Thanks and it was quite a surprise to see the real statue. Must have quite a sense of humor there.

Loved the story about your son saying he hadn't eaten them all with his chocolate moustache as evidence. So funny. :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## wwrightson

Thanks for the welcome. I usually read of few pages of the Tea Party conversation each week. I spend way too much time of the computer, particularly following KP. Love all the pictures of projects. I've learned so much from various discussions on KP and have collected more patterns than I could possibly knit in two lifetimes. I didn't start knitting until I retired from the working world at age 62. I mostly knit afghans, scarves and lace shawls. I got interested in the lace shawls/scarves when Dragonfly Lace led a workshop last year. KP has been a wonderful way to "meet" new people and to improve my geography skills, which are woefully lacking. 

Again, Merry Christmas to all.


----------



## KateB

gagesmom said:


> I have a headache and sore eyes. i am off for the night.
> 
> Hope all sleep well and prayers for those needing them.


Hope you feel better after a good night's sleep, Mel.


----------



## Grannypeg

Happy Birthday June - Wishing you a very special day!

Peggy


----------



## Cashmeregma

wwrightson said:


> Thanks for the welcome. I usually read of few pages of the Tea Party conversation each week. I spend way too much time of the computer, particularly following KP. Love all the pictures of projects. I've learned so much from various discussions on KP and have collected more patterns than I could possibly knit in two lifetimes. I didn't start knitting until I retired from the working world at age 62. I mostly knit afghans, scarves and lace shawls. I got interested in the lace shawls/scarves when Dragonfly Lace led a workshop last year. KP has been a wonderful way to "meet" new people and to improve my geography skills, which are woefully lacking.
> 
> Again, Merry Christmas to all.


The same thing happened to me when I joined KP. Went from hardly any patterns to a huge, and I mean huge notebook full. Don't even know what's in there any more and I still find more I want to do. :roll: :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## jknappva

--------For all of us -- a wonderful Christmas Season -- it will arrive and be over so quickly.

Shirley[/quote]

I'm so glad you got through yesterday by remembering the good times. That always helps. How lovely of Pat to give you such a thoughtful gift. I can understand why you decided to hold onto him all these years! LOL!
Hugs, Sister of my heart.
JuneK


----------



## KateB

Dreamweaver - glad to see you back on here, but as others have already said, take it easy, you need to look after you!


----------



## jknappva

Angora1 said:


> June, Happy Birthday Pictures for you from Brussels.
> 
> Hope you have a lovely birthday.


Thank you so much for the lovely Birthday pictures...wouldn't it be special to have one of those wonderful lacy fans!!!? I remembered hearing about and seeing pictures of the little wee wee fountain and had forgotten where it was.
JuneK


----------



## KateB

sugarsugar said:


> Hi just posting to join in... I havent caught up at all yet.. but here is a photo of Oscar getting into the Christmas spirit. LOL


Oh, how cute is he!!


----------



## Cashmeregma

Gagesmom, so sorry you have a headache. It must be the time for one. DIL had one last night at the Christmas Concert and I have been having them for 3 nights and last night the medication wasn't working so had to take another. Thought I would die it was so bad and that after taking a pill earlier. Not surprised with what is going on but glad to report I am fine now. Medicine is amazing and it worked. :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## jknappva

KateB said:


> Happy Birthday June! (jknapva) Hope you have a lovely day!


Thank you so much, Kate.
Junek


----------



## Cashmeregma

Thanks to Darowil for opening the party for Sam. Great job and Sam, we hope you will soon be feeling better.

Shirley, I know yesterday was a sad one but yet in another way a good one with the memories of all the good things in your son's life. I'm sure that is how he wants to be remembered and would be so happy to see you remembering him in happier times. That was the real him. Big Hugs dear.


----------



## jknappva

kammyv4 said:


> Best wishes for a speedy recovery for Sam and thank you for taking over, I don't always post but do try to read most of the conversation. I have never made or tasted a Christmas pudding, but it does sound very good.


Glad you decided to send us a note. Please come back often...as you know we're here all week. Are you working on anything particular at the moment?
Junek


----------



## jknappva

Designer1234 said:


> HAPPY BIRTHDAY JUNE! dear sister -- I hope you have a wonderful day - you are such an addition to the tea Party -- we love your humor and your kindness.
> 
> I can't remember what pictures I posted earlier in the year but these are for you especially. I am so glad you are part of my life. Shirley


Thank you, Dear Shirley! These are so beautiful as all your work is. But I think these are new to us.
Thank you again.
Hugs,
Junek


----------



## darowil

Designer1234 said:


> ----------
> 
> Yesterday was not a bad day, even though I dreaded it as it was usually very sad because of losing Rob. Having been able to lay my sadness on all your shoulders helped me realize that I just don't want to grieve any more -- I spent the day remembering all the good things - of him as a child - and as a teenager and on and on. He was a troubled soul and caused himself much grief over the years (us too) but we never lost our connection with each other. I am thankful I am able to put the grief aside for the first time.
> 
> Pat gave me a beautiful little cross pendant yesterday (silver with little diamonds) and said it was to remind me of the good things with our son and with each other.
> 
> It was a complete surprise and I love it. He is really something.
> _How good that you were able to remember the good times withRob yesterday- sounds like a very positive step. And for Pat to give you the cross just as you reach the point of remembering the happy times is so meaningfull. Did he know you had come to this point? _
> ----------------
> 
> We plan on having Next Christmas in Vancouver Island - I talked to Gayle last night and they are making sure they have a house big enough so that we can go out there for two or three holidays and stay with them. Obviously she has decided to go. We were not sure and didn't want to push her one way or another. They are already Planning Christmas next year out there. I sure will miss them. Thankfully we are really close.
> _you will miss them thats for sure- but at least you know that hte decision is yours to stay. And you each need to make the decisions that are right for you. At least you will be able to visit them._
> -----------------------------------
> Lisa - our daughter is coming to pick us up this afternoon and the whole family is going to Hayley's ballet recital.
> _Have a lovely time. Hope she does well._
> 
> I just wanted to let you know that GiGi - Bob Glory is definitely going to teach us her intarsia socks in early Feb.2014 . I am so glad she feels able to do that. I bet that will be a fun class -- I hope to take it myself.
> _How could it be anything but fun with Gigi running it? She has kept a very low profile recently, is she OK? Or maybe it is that she is getting better and so has less time to spend with us._
> 
> I am, however sad that donmaur has told me she is not well enough to teach the workshop that she had booked in the late winter. It was a continuation of her first class -different techniques for using color in our knitting. She has had such a struggle and is such a lovely lady.
> _Sad for the workshops and sad for her that she is not well enough. clearly the tough times are continuing._
> --------------------
> 
> Shirley


----------



## jknappva

Grannypeg said:


> Happy Birthday June - Wishing you a very special day!
> 
> Peggy


Thank you, Peggy. At my age, every day I wake up is a special day...but we should feel that way no matter our age! I'm looking forward to another year of wonderful friendships.
JuneK


----------



## darowil

jknappva said:


> Cookies look delish...WOW! That's a large grasshopper! OOPS! I read that it's really a praying mantis. I never pay that much attention to know the difference.
> Jk


The biscuits are simply bought ones- sugarsugar and nicho will recognise them.


----------



## jknappva

Angora1 said:


> Gagesmom, so sorry you have a headache. It must be the time for one. DIL had one last night at the Christmas Concert and I have been having them for 3 nights and last night the medication wasn't working so had to take another. Thought I would die it was so bad and that after taking a pill earlier. Not surprised with what is going on but glad to report I am fine now. Medicine is amazing and it worked. :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup:


I'm glad you're feeling better. You have had a lot of stress in the last couple of weeks!
Junek


----------



## Cashmeregma

jknappva said:


> Thank you so much for the lovely Birthday pictures...wouldn't it be special to have one of those wonderful lacy fans!!!? I remembered hearing about and seeing pictures of the little wee wee fountain and had forgotten where it was.
> JuneK


You got the joke about the wee fountain. LOL I was going to put wee wee. Happy Birthday dear and yes, those lace fans make a wonderful gift. I accidentally left one in the car of a young lady in Russia. I am sure she is glad about that as she wasn't happy about having to drive us where we had to go. I do have another though and just love it. I also have one of the lace umbrellas and have it in a bedroom.

Hoping your day is very special. :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## wwrightson

jknappva said:


> Thank you, Dear Shirley! These are so beautiful as all your work is. But I think these are new to us.
> Thank you again.
> Hugs,
> Junek


 :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## darowil

kammyv4 said:


> Best wishes for a speedy recovery for Sam and thank you for taking over, I don't always post but do try to read most of the conversation. I have never made or tasted a Christmas pudding, but it does sound very good.


Nice to have you posting even if you can only manage it occasionally- it gets very time consuming responding to them!


----------



## darowil

wwrightson said:


> Thanks for the welcome. I usually read of few pages of the Tea Party conversation each week. I spend way too much time of the computer, particularly following KP. Love all the pictures of projects. I've learned so much from various discussions on KP and have collected more patterns than I could possibly knit in two lifetimes. I didn't start knitting until I retired from the working world at age 62. I mostly knit afghans, scarves and lace shawls. I got interested in the lace shawls/scarves when Dragonfly Lace led a workshop last year. KP has been a wonderful way to "meet" new people and to improve my geography skills, which are woefully lacking.
> 
> Again, Merry Christmas to all.


Shirley will be pleased to hear that the workshops have had a posivie influence on you. They are great.


----------



## darowil

Angora1 said:


> Gagesmom, so sorry you have a headache. It must be the time for one. DIL had one last night at the Christmas Concert and I have been having them for 3 nights and last night the medication wasn't working so had to take another. Thought I would die it was so bad and that after taking a pill earlier. Not surprised with what is going on but glad to report I am fine now. Medicine is amazing and it worked. :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup:


Stress is not good for headaches- glad it has finally settled for you.


----------



## darowil

And now I really must go and do what I sadi I would do ages ago. Of to bed I go! And I will see you probalby later tomorrow (well later for me).


----------



## KateB

Designer - So glad Friday was a better day for you than you had expected, and how nice of Pat to mark it in such a way....I think you should hold on to him Shirley, as my gran (she of a thousand sayings and another thousand to contradict them!) would have said, "There's no many like him in a pun (pound)!" Or even " Guid folk are scarce!"


----------



## Designer1234

I meant to say that we have never made Christmas puddings in our house. the boys didn't care for them and so we made the cakes instead.

Gwen -- how nice of you to take the buns to the Dental office. I am sure that was a great surprise for the staff. 

Well, ladies -- i have 'written my book' for the day -- I will be back to read all the posts. Nana Caren -- I loved the pictures of your Grand kids -- how lucky you are to have so many to share your wisdom and love. 

talk to you all later!


----------



## Designer1234

KateB said:


> Designer - So glad Friday was a better day for you than you had expected, and how nice of Pat to mark it in such a way....I think you should hold on to him Shirley, as my gran (she of a thousand sayings and another thousand to contradict them!) would have said, "There's no many like him in a pun (pound)!" Or even " Guid folk are scarce!"


I love it when you quote her --- Pats mom used to do that with the Irish 'talk' .

I had a dear friend who was from Glasgow and came to be close to her son and family -- she was like an Aunt to me and I loved to sit and have conversations with her. She had so many sayings and sometimes I had to ask her to 'say it slowly' she would chuckle and repeat it - then translate it into Canadian English - we had so much fun together -- I love it when you quote your gran.

Yes 58 years and he is still a keeper. He still surprises me sometimes - he knows when I need a lift -- and is so good to me.


----------



## Poledra65

Morning, I think I'm awake.


----------



## Poledra65

Happy Birthday June!!! May it be a verry merry day for you and follow you through to the next one. 
Thank goodness Julie watches the birthdays or I'd never be on time with birthday wishes.


----------



## siouxann

So sorry that Sam is in the hospital! Sending him prayers and a ton of healing energy, so he can get well soon. Sure dont want this to turn into pneumonia.
Its great how darowil et al. are willing and able to fill in for him. Thank you so much!
Thanks also for the receipt for the Christmas Pudding. I probably have somewhere Daves receipt for Holiday cake or pudding. That seemed to be quite a production to make. This one seems to be much easier. I didnt realize that they would keep for over a year! No mold or multi-legged creatures? Do you store them in an air-tight tin?
I have been having computer issues for several weeks. Somehow I managed to lock it up so it would not turn off, even after unplugging it from its power source. The smart-mouthed techno-geek (all of 10 years old!) at the computer store said of course it wont turn off, its running on its battery. Then smiled at me (very condescendingly, I might add!) I have used the computer at the library, and my ds-i-ls, and a few times resorted to my phone, but found typing just too difficult on that. I just hope that Techno-Geek has fixed it right. I tend to get very antsy without it. And without my KTP friends who are more like family!!!
Then my TV went on the blink so I havent been able to watch most of my fave programs. 
But, you know what? Compared to the majority of people around the world, my petty little complaints are just that, Petty! There are so many people worldwide living without even the basic necessities for life and health that I really do feel rotten complaining about lack of a computer and TV! The recent pictures Ive seen have been heart-rending. 
Hope I havent been too depressing for yall. Ill be more upbeat after the coffee gets done brewing, I promise.


----------



## Poledra65

darowil said:


> Kaye you are correct Christmas Pudding and Plum Pudding are mcuh the same. They don't have plums in them so no idea of the origin of the term.
> While the ingredients look similar for Christmas cake they are totally different. Cakes are baked while the puddingsa are bolied or steamed as per my directions on page 1. They tend to be moister than cake and are normally only eaten here at Christmas time. Which is a shame as they are delicious. They are served with custard, ice-cream, cream, brandy sauce etc.


Plum pudding is especially good with the hard sauce (brandy) oh yeah baby. :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup: 
We always wondered about that too, as there are no plums seems strange, maybe someone in the UK can enlighten us. :?:


----------



## nittergma

Thanks Darowil for the great start to the KTP. The more I've heard about Christmas pudding the more curious I get. We had a family from England living near us growing up,they were sent some in the mail from there, but I never tried it. I might try some, it sounds good. 
Well, our snow has started and it looks like it's coming straight down, no wind. I've heard several estimates of how much we're supposed to get. If we get more than 3 inches I'll be surprised. It is beautiful! I'll take the dogs out for a while today, I love to feel snow flakes falling on my face, and in the quiet woods I can hear them land.
Sam, you hang in there and get better soon. Praying your chest x ray will turn out well. Nittergma


----------



## Poledra65

PurpleFi said:


> Good morning from sunny Surrey, it's a beautiful day here and not too cold.
> 
> I loved all the photos of Sydney, Carens, gks, the non gingerbread mean, little dog with reindeer horns and all the recipes.
> 
> I am having a quiet breakfast before Mr P emerges.
> 
> Healing vibes winging their way to all who need them and a big Ssturday hug to all.
> 
> Some more Christmassy photos....


That is a lot of Legos, and one big Santa. Love the bags, one could have way to much indecisive fun in there. 
Of course the bronze horses are just gorgeous. 
Thank you P, for sharing with us every morning, we really do look forward to your photos and Carens coffee every morning. :thumbup:


----------



## Poledra65

sugarsugar said:


> Hi just posting to join in... I havent caught up at all yet.. but here is a photo of Oscar getting into the Christmas spirit. LOL


Awe!! Poor little Oscar has a rather disgruntled look on his face, Mocha gets the same look when I try to put his jingle collar on him at Christmas, lets just say I gave that thought up quickly. 
He sure is cute though.


----------



## nittergma

Ditto from me too! 
and I believe Jynx's was yesterday.


Poledra65 said:


> Happy Birthday June!!! May it be a verry merry day for you and follow you through to the next one.
> Thank goodness Julie watches the birthdays or I'd never be on time with birthday wishes.


----------



## Poledra65

darowil said:


> Welcome back to the TP- feel free to come back and join us for a drink again.
> or maybe some of the white chocolate roll I made today (recipe on page 1). As you see I used the 100 and 1000s (did try macadamias but they were stale! tasted terrible, what a waste had to throw them out.


That looks very tasty!! 
What a large grasshopper, ours in Texas don't get nearly that big, we get stick bugs that get that big, but they are a completely different bug. He sure is pretty though.


----------



## martina

Angora, I would love one of those lace umbrellas. In fact I would have been in Heaven in that shop.


----------



## Poledra65

Kathleendoris said:


> My grandma always used to put little silver charms in the Christmas pudding: according to what you found, you were in for good (or rarely, bad) luck in the coming year. These charms were then washed and saved for the next year. Many years ago, I happened to find a similar set of charms in a kitchen shop, and that year, when we were entertaining my husband's family for Christmas dinner, I included them in my pudding. They pocketed them all and took them home with them! I never tried to replace them, but stuck to my earlier practice of popping a coin into the portions intended for each of the children. I continued with this way long past the point where the children had become adults, until I discovered that some of them were asking for servings of pudding, which they did not eat, just to get the money.
> :thumbdown: :thumbdown:
> 
> Needless to say, I now only put money in the puddings of those who are genuinely children and really like the pudding.
> 
> By the way, I love Christmas pudding! and especially with a generous tot of brandy on top! :thumbup:


What lovely ideas, too bad people get greedy over a few pieces of silver or a couple coins, I mean really people.:roll: :roll: Yes, I agree, with your current practice, and it hopefully got the point across to the older ones that were not eating the additional pieces. :thumbup:


----------



## Poledra65

NanaCaren said:


> Good morning from A chilly Great bend. We are currently at a wonderful -22.2c/ -8f any colder and I'd have to hook up extra heat lamps for Parker. Brrrr A woolies day for sure.
> 
> This morning/ afternoon/ evenings' coffee and a bit to eat.
> 
> Warm healing hugs to all.


Yep, it's definitely a bundle up in many layers day for you, poor little Parker, DJ is probably telling you that if he came in he wouldn't need heat lamps. LOLOL....Sorry, but I can just hear it, But Nana.... and so it goes. :lol: :lol: 
Love the coffee and rolls, I'm hungry.


----------



## Poledra65

jheiens said:


> Kaye, what would they do if they got upset? Fire us or divorce us? lolol
> 
> "They'' sure can't lock us out and through our knitting out into the yard. Damaging yarns is just totally unacceptable.
> 
> Ohio Joy


 :lol: :lol: :lol: So very true!


----------



## Poledra65

darowil said:


> Well we could say nasty things like how slack they are- but as I was behind almost all last week I'd better keep quite I guess. And run off to bed like a sensible girl as it has just turned into Sunday at 1200am. Or simply all refuse to talk to the offender. As if we could manage that. Sounds like kids refusing to talk to each other and succeding for all of 5 minutes maybe. lol


 :XD: 5 minutes if they were lucky. lolol


----------



## Kathleendoris

Happy Birthday, June  :-D I hope you have a lovely day!

Jynx, sorry I missed your special day, but I'm sure you managed to enjoy yourself nonetheless! :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## Bonnie7591

Dreamweaver said:


> Thanks.... I was just talking to brother yesterday about how we needed to have a meet about mom and see if we couldn't all come to a compromise about her living arrangements that we were all comfortable with..... I'm the only one that sees these things first hand... I think we will try to have a chat after the first of the year but, in the meantime... I guess we are going to have to check on her even more often. I already know she is not cooking and we try to keep her in prepared meals/leftovers. She fired the house cleaner yesterday.... and there I no way I have the energy to do two houses... so we are going to have to establish some rules.....
> 
> I am glad to hear you are feeling better, hope it continues to improve.
> I don't know what is available in the US, but do you have Lifecall? It is a wristband or necklace they wear, if they fall or something, push the button & it calls help. We had it for my dad the last 2 yrs he lived alone, it gives a little peace of mind.


----------



## Southernhatlady

I hope Sam continues to do well. I tried the chili he posted last week, and it is great! Thanks so much.


----------



## Onthewingsofadove

From me too . Much love and Best Wishes, June
Trisha



Lurker 2 said:


> *Happy Birthday* to June, jknappva!
> 
> Hope you have a wonderful day, and all the best for the New Year!


----------



## Onthewingsofadove

From me too . Much love and Best Wishes, June
Trisha



Lurker 2 said:


> *Happy Birthday* to June, jknappva!
> 
> Hope you have a wonderful day, and all the best for the New Year!


----------



## Kathleendoris

Poledra65 said:


> Plum pudding is especially good with the hard sauce (brandy) oh yeah baby. :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup:
> We always wondered about that too, as there are no plums seems strange, maybe someone in the UK can enlighten us. :?:


I have always been told that the older recipes used prunes, which are dried plums. I don't know if this is true, but the recipe I use certainly includes prunes, as well as other dried fruit. Mince pies, which are filled with mincemeat, contain no meat these days, unless you happen to make them with beef suet - vegetable suet is the norm in most recipes - but apparently originally contained meat, as well as dried fruit and spices, however, the meat has been dropped over the years.


----------



## KateB

Hello from a rainy, windy, horrible day on the west coast of Scotland. It's only 3.20pm and it's almost dark already - a day for staying in beside the fire...and knitting of course!
Darowil - I hope you've gone off to bed by now, so sweet dreams! Your advent scarf is looking lovely. Whatever your bug is, I would run a mile from anything that big....eeew!
Caren, Poledra and Angora - great photos, and I hope your headache's gone by now Daralene.
Silverowl - Nice to see you posting again. I hope things at home are doing okay.
Kennyv4 - Welcome, and I hope you'll join in more with the conversation now that you've got started!
Siouxann - Sorry to hear about your computer problems, hope it gets sorted soon.
Going to try to get the house decorated over this weekend or it'll end up the usual mad dash just before the big day. I had an excuse when I was working, but since I am now retired I can only blame laziness!  :lol:


----------



## Bonnie7591

Poledra65 said:


> I hope that Zachary can sleep well and feel much better tomorrow.
> Thank you for sharing your recipe, I have saved to Evernote, it's sure getting a workout this week so far, to try later.


I slathered his chest, back & feet with Vicks & gave him some childrens tylenol cold. I didn't hear a pee out of him for 11 hrs & he is much better this morning, thank goodness. I sure hope he doesn't pass the cold on to us.
We are getting crazy weather, -30 when I went to bed & today they are saying ri sk of freezing rain. I hope we miss that, I have tickets tonight to a concert , The Huron Christmas Carol, in lloydminster, 60 miles from home, I sure don't want bad roads.
Well, must get back to the kids, will catch up later, I'm up to page 6


----------



## KateB

Poledra65 said:


> Plum pudding is especially good with the hard sauce (brandy) oh yeah baby. :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup:
> We always wondered about that too, as there are no plums seems strange, maybe someone in the UK can enlighten us. :?:


According to Wickapedia the Victorians called raisins, plums and so I suppose it should really be called raisin pudding!


----------



## Gweniepooh

What an awesome group picture! Deserves framing for sure!


NanaCaren said:


> Got a wonderful surprise for a short time tonight. Grant stopped by with all four of his boys. Was great to see them. Got a quick photo before they left of all the grands that were/are here.


----------



## KateB

Just had to share this photo of my 2 year old great niece and my 5 year old great nephew. They're not brother and sister, but cousins (their mums are my nieces) and I think they both look lovely all dressed up for the Christmas party at the local Golf Club.


----------



## Gweniepooh

That is so cute! I'm afraid my dogs would not put up with such a dress up....lol.....love it!


sugarsugar said:


> Hi just posting to join in... I havent caught up at all yet.. but here is a photo of Oscar getting into the Christmas spirit. LOL


----------



## Gweniepooh

Wonderful pictures...what they make out of legos is just amazing.


PurpleFi said:


> Good morning from sunny Surrey, it's a beautiful day here and not too cold.
> 
> I loved all the photos of Sydney, Carens, gks, the non gingerbread mean, little dog with reindeer horns and all the recipes.
> 
> I am having a quiet breakfast before Mr P emerges.
> 
> Healing vibes winging their way to all who need them and a big Ssturday hug to all.
> 
> Some more Christmassy photos....


----------



## Gweniepooh

Happy Birthday June


----------



## Pup lover

EJS said:


> Knot Cookies
> Heat oven to 375 F
> Ingredients :
> 2 C (1 lb) butter
> 1 C sugar
> 12 eggs
> 2 Tbsp vanilla (for variety try almond, orange, lemon or your favorite extract)
> 1 tsp salt
> 3 tsp baking powder
> Mix all together. Add enough flour to make a stiff dough
> With small amounts of dough roll into a long thin rope, tie it into a knot shape.
> Bake on an ungreased cookie sheet for 15 minutes.
> Makes a lot of cookies. We tend to half the recipe for just us.
> This is not a sweet cookie.
> When cool dip in a simple glaze of powdered sugar and milk, add food coloring if desired. let dry
> We have made chocolate glaze as well.
> When I make these again I am thinking I will use a canned icing to see how it turns out.


Does this really use a dozen eggs? Sorry if already asked and answered, I will continue reading.


----------



## Pup lover

sugarsugar said:


> Hi just posting to join in... I havent caught up at all yet.. but here is a photo of Oscar getting into the Christmas spirit. LOL


Lol he is adorable though he doesnt look too happy!!


----------



## Pup lover

sugarsugar said:


> Sam... please get better really quickly. (((HUGS)))
> 
> Thanks Darrowil for the nice opening to our TP. I love Christmas pudding (never made one though) but I dont really like Christmas cake. But I do love Trifle.


What is the difference between Christmas pudding and Christmas cake and what would be American equivilants?


----------



## Pup lover

PurpleFi said:


> Good morning from sunny Surrey, it's a beautiful day here and not too cold.
> 
> I loved all the photos of Sydney, Carens, gks, the non gingerbread mean, little dog with reindeer horns and all the recipes.
> 
> I am having a quiet breakfast before Mr P emerges.
> 
> Healing vibes winging their way to all who need them and a big Ssturday hug to all.
> 
> Some more Christmassy photos....


Oldest DS will love the lego Santa, and the horses are beautiful!!


----------



## Pup lover

Jynx Happy Belated Birthday!!!

June hope you have a fabulous birthday!!


----------



## Gweniepooh

Merry Christmas Kammyv4 and welcome to the tea party. Hope to hear more from you.


kammyv4 said:


> Best wishes for a speedy recovery for Sam and thank you for taking over, I don't always post but do try to read most of the conversation. I have never made or tasted a Christmas pudding, but it does sound very good.


----------



## Gweniepooh

And a Merry Christmas to you wwrightson and a huge welcome to the tea party. Please share pictures of your wonderful work sometime!


wwrightson said:


> Thanks for the welcome. I usually read of few pages of the Tea Party conversation each week. I spend way too much time of the computer, particularly following KP. Love all the pictures of projects. I've learned so much from various discussions on KP and have collected more patterns than I could possibly knit in two lifetimes. I didn't start knitting until I retired from the working world at age 62. I mostly knit afghans, scarves and lace shawls. I got interested in the lace shawls/scarves when Dragonfly Lace led a workshop last year. KP has been a wonderful way to "meet" new people and to improve my geography skills, which are woefully lacking.
> 
> Again, Merry Christmas to all.


----------



## Patches39

Poledra65 said:


> Morning, I think I'm awake.


Beautiful :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## Gweniepooh

Meant to post that I love the idea of a bought Christmas cake and then "doctoring" it with the rum/brandy. I just may have to try that.


Designer1234 said:


> I love it when you quote her --- Pats mom used to do that with the Irish 'talk' .
> 
> I had a dear friend who was from Glasgow and came to be close to her son and family -- she was like an Aunt to me and I loved to sit and have conversations with her. She had so many sayings and sometimes I had to ask her to 'say it slowly' she would chuckle and repeat it - then translate it into Canadian English - we had so much fun together -- I love it when you quote your gran.
> 
> Yes 58 years and he is still a keeper. He still surprises me sometimes - he knows when I need a lift -- and is so good to me.


----------



## Patches39

KateB said:


> Just had to share this photo of my 2 year old great niece and my 5 year old great nephew. They're not brother and sister, but cousins (their mums are my nieces) and I think they both look lovely all dressed up for the Christmas party at the local Golf Club.


Very cute :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## Gweniepooh

Welcome Southernhatlady! I don't think I've seen you post before. Hope you will join us again; the more the merrier. Merry Christmas!


Southernhatlady said:


> I hope Sam continues to do well. I tried the chili he posted last week, and it is great! Thanks so much.


----------



## Gweniepooh

What an adorable pair! They do look quite alike too as often cousins do. Precious children.


KateB said:


> Just had to share this photo of my 2 year old great niece and my 5 year old great nephew. They're not brother and sister, but cousins (their mums are my nieces) and I think they both look lovely all dressed up for the Christmas party at the local Golf Club.


----------



## Gweniepooh

Off to knit...almost finished another pair of socks and then have a few other small items. Merry Christmas to everyone. Respect our differences and love to each and everyone of you.

Sam sending you tons of healing energy and prayers. 
TTYL


----------



## Cashmeregma

darowil said:


> Stress is not good for headaches- glad it has finally settled for you.


Oh thank you Darowil. Without this medication I would be an invalid for 2 wks. The feverfew really helped but I'm on antibiotics now and it said not to take herbal remedies. Once I'm off the meds I will start the feverfew again. :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## Pup lover

Darowil lovely job starting us off, thank you. Your scarf is lovely! Maybe I will try one next year.

Praying mantis can kill a humming bird! I did not know that till this year when we started getting humming birds and the praying mantis would hang on the bottom of the feeder. 

Kate the niece and nephew take a wonderful picture. They look so sweet giving a cuddle!

DH went to Walmart to get snow boots for DGS, they dont have any, nor any mittens!! He said he saw 1 pair of boots for an adult and a couple for girls that could be snow boots but nothing for little boys. He ended up going to Big R and they had some. He won a prize first game he played a bean bag toss. I guess I will have to find a tiny mitten pattern and see if I can whip some out pdq!!


----------



## Cashmeregma

KateB said:


> Designer - So glad Friday was a better day for you than you had expected, and how nice of Pat to mark it in such a way....I think you should hold on to him Shirley, as my gran (she of a thousand sayings and another thousand to contradict them!) would have said, "There's no many like him in a pun (pound)!" Or even " Guid folk are scarce!"


Kate love your gran's sayings.

Designer, I forgot to mention how lovely it was of your sweet DH to mark the day for you with suh a lovely gift. So precious and the love there makes it even more so. :thumbup:


----------



## martina

Pup lover said:


> What is the difference between Christmas pudding and Christmas cake and what would be American equivilants?


Christmas Pudding is boiled in a pudding basin. Christmas Cake is cooked in the oven . I suppose that your equivilant would be Rich Fruit Cake or Dried Fruit Cake or pudding.


----------



## Cashmeregma

Missed lots of pages. Need to look for Caren's photos and Purple's too. What fun. Oh yes, and have to get ready to go to another musical. GS is in the chorus.


----------



## Cashmeregma

NanaCaren said:


> Got a wonderful surprise for a short time tonight. Grant stopped by with all four of his boys. Was great to see them. Got a quick photo before they left of all the grands that were/are here.


Lovely photo of the Grands! :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup: These are the true riches of life.


----------



## Glennys 2

Sam, obey the drs and nurses. Hope you feel better soon.



Happy Birthday JuneK


----------



## Cashmeregma

PurpleFi said:


> Good morning from sunny Surrey, it's a beautiful day here and not too cold.
> 
> I loved all the photos of Sydney, Carens, gks, the non gingerbread mean, little dog with reindeer horns and all the recipes.
> 
> I am having a quiet breakfast before Mr P emerges.
> 
> Healing vibes winging their way to all who need them and a big Ssturday hug to all.
> 
> Some more Christmassy photos....


Love the photos Purple. So much fun seeing things I have never seen. Oh the GK's would love that Lego Santa. My one is really into lego and built one of the Harry Potter Castles.


----------



## RookieRetiree

Love the breakfast - it's lightly snowing here and a bit warmer than yesterday at 31 F degrees. It's supposed to snow all day so I'm knitting and DH is putting current knick-knacks (paddy-whack give a dog a bone) in a box to make room for the Christmas decorating later in the day.

I have my first cup of coffee ( a very large mug) and then maybe I'll be warmed up for the rest of the day.



NanaCaren said:


> Good morning from A chilly Great bend. We are currently at a wonderful -22.2c/ -8f any colder and I'd have to hook up extra heat lamps for Parker. Brrrr A woolies day for sure.
> 
> This morning/ afternoon/ evenings' coffee and a bit to eat.
> 
> Warm healing hugs to all.


----------



## Lurker 2

sugarsugar said:


> No he definately did not like the antlers! I got them on him by putting a treat on the floor and he is looking at my hand while I had him on Stay and a friend took the photo. It took quite a few treats and goes at it. LOL. It was only for the purpose of a quick photo.


I rather thought so from his expression! Dear little fellow!


----------



## sassafras123

Kammy4, welcome.
June happy birthday. Hope you have a wonderful day.
Angora, glad your headache is gone.


----------



## Lurker 2

Kathleendoris said:


> My grandma always used to put little silver charms in the Christmas pudding: according to what you found, you were in for good (or rarely, bad) luck in the coming year. These charms were then washed and saved for the next year. Many years ago, I happened to find a similar set of charms in a kitchen shop, and that year, when we were entertaining my husband's family for Christmas dinner, I included them in my pudding. They pocketed them all and took them home with them! I never tried to replace them, but stuck to my earlier practice of popping a coin into the portions intended for each of the children. I continued with this way long past the point where the children had become adults, until I discovered that some of them were asking for servings of pudding, which they did not eat, just to get the money.
> :thumbdown: :thumbdown:
> 
> Needless to say, I now only put money in the puddings of those who are genuinely children and really like the pudding.
> 
> By the way, I love Christmas pudding! and especially with a generous tot of brandy on top! :thumbup:


me too, although I am trying to be tee-total these days!
I used to wrap coins in aluminium foil and steam them with the pudding- we all survived! NOT good that everyone pocketed the charms!!!!!!! I would not have replaced them either!


----------



## Lurker 2

NanaCaren said:


> Good morning from A chilly Great bend. We are currently at a wonderful -22.2c/ -8f any colder and I'd have to hook up extra heat lamps for Parker. Brrrr A woolies day for sure.
> 
> This morning/ afternoon/ evenings' coffee and a bit to eat.
> 
> Warm healing hugs to all.


I love the idea of a red currant preserve! 
Poor Parker- that is cold!


----------



## Lurker 2

jheiens said:


> Your grasshopper picture shows what we call a praying mantis here in the States. I found a very tiny one on the dining room curtains recently, several weeks after the beginning of our cold weather. Much too far out of season for him and have no idea where he came from or managed not to freeze.
> 
> Ohio Joy


Definitely a praying mantis! although I failed to register the comment- I encourage mine- they eat lots of bugs I don't want.
Poor out-of-season mantis, no wonder it was tiny!


----------



## Designer1234

Bonnie7591 said:


> I slathered his chest, back & feet with Vicks & gave him some childrens tylenol cold. I didn't hear a pee out of him for 11 hrs & he is much better this morning, thank goodness. I sure hope he doesn't pass the cold on to us.
> We are getting crazy weather, -30 when I went to bed & today they are saying ri sk of freezing rain. I hope we miss that, I have tickets tonight to a concert , The Huron Christmas Carol, in lloydminster, 60 miles from home, I sure don't want bad roads.
> Well, must get back to the kids, will catch up later, I'm up to page 6


Oh I would love to hear the Huron Christmas concert. Is Tom (can't for the life of me remember his last name (geriatric moment)) going to be there? I saw a concert with him -- I have a dear friend who is in Lloyd right now. Her mother who has lived there for years has just gone into an extended care and Rose is up there looking after the house and taking Mom to different medical appointments.


----------



## Lurker 2

jknappva said:


> Thank you so much, Julie. I almost missed your greeting and I would have felt really bad if that had been the case.
> JuneK


 :thumbup:


----------



## Lurker 2

kammyv4 said:


> Best wishes for a speedy recovery for Sam and thank you for taking over, I don't always post but do try to read most of the conversation. I have never made or tasted a Christmas pudding, but it does sound very good.


I have been here a long time, and I am sure this is the FIRST time you have posted- Welcome! in Sam's absence, do come back and share some tea and talk with us! We love to know what you are knitting and especially cooking!


----------



## RookieRetiree

My Mom's mince pies always included meat and the suet puddings were made with meat suet. I don't remember her making them after we moved off the farm.

When I made the pumpkin loaf in the crock pot - the cake/bread batter was in a loaf pan and then simmered in the water in the crock pot for 4 hours. Paper towel was put over the loaf pan so that the condensation wouldn't fall into the batter. Is that the same principle for the Christmas puddings? It does make for an interesting texture and the flavor was enhanced---a rum sauce would have gone nicely with that bread!!


Kathleendoris said:


> I have always been told that the older recipes used prunes, which are dried plums. I don't know if this is true, but the recipe I use certainly includes prunes, as well as other dried fruit. Mince pies, which are filled with mincemeat, contain no meat these days, unless you happen to make them with beef suet - vegetable suet is the norm in most recipes - but apparently originally contained meat, as well as dried fruit and spices, however, the meat has been dropped over the years.


----------



## RookieRetiree

They are darling - there aren't many occasions when the little ones are all dressed up.



KateB said:


> Just had to share this photo of my 2 year old great niece and my 5 year old great nephew. They're not brother and sister, but cousins (their mums are my nieces) and I think they both look lovely all dressed up for the Christmas party at the local Golf Club.


----------



## jknappva

A Canadian blog I follow had this uTube link. It's amazing how much this kid sounds like Elvis!!
Junek


----------



## Lurker 2

Poledra65 said:


> Happy Birthday June!!! May it be a verry merry day for you and follow you through to the next one.
> Thank goodness Julie watches the birthdays or I'd never be on time with birthday wishes.


I do try to check them each night! Can be hard keeping up with those of us close to the dateline though- it usually comes so late in our day! Also to remember who is on the Tea Party, and who I may have encountered elsewhere! Oh well all an exercise for the old brain!


----------



## jknappva

Thank you for the b'day wishes. Yes, the 'wee' fountain is really cute. 
I love lace....just really girly! I imagine the lace umbrella is gorgeous.
Hugs,
Junek


----------



## RookieRetiree

Wonderful pictures, Daralene. I'd love to see those lace shops and of course, the chocolates. DH and DS brought back some Belgian chocolates for me and they were delicious.

Happy Birthday, June. Hope that it's a great day.

Sorry about the headaches - yes, tis the season when the weather patterns change so often....and stress and no sleep on top of that really cause crashing pain.

Jynx - good to see you on here; seems like you're back on daily for Mom care; so sorry to hear she may have had a stroke. Please take care of yourself!

Everyone, please stay warm (or Julie, etc. cool).


----------



## Lurker 2

Good to see you back *Siouxann* even if there have been computer and telly problems!


----------



## Lurker 2

Southernhatlady said:


> I hope Sam continues to do well. I tried the chili he posted last week, and it is great! Thanks so much.


And welcome to the Tea Party! We have quite a few new comers posting today- I will be telling Sam later when I phone him!


----------



## Lurker 2

KateB said:


> Just had to share this photo of my 2 year old great niece and my 5 year old great nephew. They're not brother and sister, but cousins (their mums are my nieces) and I think they both look lovely all dressed up for the Christmas party at the local Golf Club.


How lovely the two cousins are in their 'glad rags'!


----------



## machriste

Good morning all. I received an email re the booklet below and even though I am much more a knitter than a crocheter, I thought the little flowers were so pretty, I thought I'd pass the site on to you all:

http://freevintagecrochet.com/patternbook/star65/flower-edgings

Some of them flowers made me think of some crocheting my mom use to do. She made some that looked very much like Purplefi's violas with several shades of purple and some small yellow bits in the middle. I think she put the edgings on pillow cases.


----------



## jknappva

Poledra65 said:


> Morning, I think I'm awake.


Beautiful sky pictures....Glad you're awake!
Junek


----------



## Lurker 2

RookieRetiree said:


> Wonderful pictures, Daralene. I'd love to see those lace shops and of course, the chocolates. DH and DS brought back some Belgian chocolates for me and they were delicious.
> 
> Happy Birthday, June. Hope that it's a great day.
> 
> Sorry about the headaches - yes, tis the season when the weather patterns change so often....and stress and no sleep on top of that really cause crashing pain.
> 
> Jynx - good to see you on here; seems like you're back on daily for Mom care; so sorry to hear she may have had a stroke. Please take care of yourself!
> 
> Everyone, please stay warm (or Julie, etc. cool).


I have my fan blowing already even though it is only 6 30 am.,


----------



## Lurker 2

machriste said:


> Good morning all. I received an email re the booklet below and even though I am much more a knitter than a crocheter, I thought the little flowers were so pretty, I thought I'd pass the site on to you all:
> 
> http://freevintagecrochet.com/patternbook/star65/flower-edgings
> 
> Some of them flowers made me think of some crocheting my mom use to do. She made some that looked very much like Purplefi's violas with several shades of purple and some small yellow bits in the middle. I think she put the edgings on pillow cases.


Very pretty! not sure that I would have the patience to make them though!


----------



## jknappva

Poledra65 said:


> Happy Birthday June!!! May it be a verry merry day for you and follow you through to the next one.
> Thank goodness Julie watches the birthdays or I'd never be on time with birthday wishes.


Thank you, Kaye!! It's a good one....my daughter in TX sent me a Mr. Coffee single brew coffemaker that uses the K-cups AND a bunch of coffee and hot cocoa! Barb, who lives with me, gave me a beautiful purple velvet throw with matching slippers. She knows my feet are always cold! I always tell her as much as she does me for every day, that's all the gift I need. 
Hope you have a good day!
Junek


----------



## jknappva

siouxann said:


> So sorry that Sam is in the hospital! Sending him prayers and a ton of healing energy, so he can get well soon. Sure dont want this to turn into pneumonia.
> Its great how darowil et al. are willing and able to fill in for him. Thank you so much!
> Thanks also for the receipt for the Christmas Pudding. I probably have somewhere Daves receipt for Holiday cake or pudding. That seemed to be quite a production to make. This one seems to be much easier. I didnt realize that they would keep for over a year! No mold or multi-legged creatures? Do you store them in an air-tight tin?
> I have been having computer issues for several weeks. Somehow I managed to lock it up so it would not turn off, even after unplugging it from its power source. The smart-mouthed techno-geek (all of 10 years old!) at the computer store said of course it wont turn off, its running on its battery. Then smiled at me (very condescendingly, I might add!) I have used the computer at the library, and my ds-i-ls, and a few times resorted to my phone, but found typing just too difficult on that. I just hope that Techno-Geek has fixed it right. I tend to get very antsy without it. And without my KTP friends who are more like family!!!
> Then my TV went on the blink so I havent been able to watch most of my fave programs.
> But, you know what? Compared to the majority of people around the world, my petty little complaints are just that, Petty! There are so many people worldwide living without even the basic necessities for life and health that I really do feel rotten complaining about lack of a computer and TV! The recent pictures Ive seen have been heart-rending.
> Hope I havent been too depressing for yall. Ill be more upbeat after the coffee gets done brewing, I promise.


I know exactly how you feel when I let things like that upset me!! But I guess it's all relative.....When the hot and cold weather comes, I remember what it was like growing up in a house with no central heat and little insulataion....space heaters just don't do it! We seem to need reminders to be thankful for what we have.
JuneK


----------



## jknappva

nittergma said:


> Ditto from me too!
> and I believe Jynx's was yesterday.


Thank you...and, yes, Jynx had a birthday yesterday.
JuneK


----------



## jknappva

Kathleendoris said:


> Happy Birthday, June  :-D I hope you have a lovely day!
> 
> Jynx, sorry I missed your special day, but I'm sure you managed to enjoy yourself nonetheless! :thumbup: :thumbup:


Thank you, Kathleen. They're always special because my children enjoy MY birthdays so much! LOL!
JUneK


----------



## gagesmom

So after I signed off earlier I grabbed something and went to sit on the couch. Well I always sit beside the wood stove. Long story short I just woke up a few minutes ago. Gage was laughing at me when I did. He said I fell asleep sitting up as I was knitting and I had my mouth hanging open. I looked down and there was my knitting on my lap needle in my right hand. I have done it before but no one has ever caught me before.


----------



## jknappva

Here are a couple of pictures from my sister's FB page.
Junek


----------



## jknappva

gagesmom said:


> So after I signed off earlier I grabbed something and went to sit on the couch. Well I always sit beside the wood stove. Long story short I just woke up a few minutes ago. Gage was laughing at me when I did. He said I fell asleep sitting up as I was knitting and I had my mouth hanging open. I looked down and there was my knitting on my lap needle in my right hand. I have done it before but no one has ever caught me before.


I haven't done it knitting but years ago when I was working, I'd be cross-stitching late at night to finish a gift, and would fall asleep. You wouldn't have fallen asleep if you didn't need it.
When do you get your "new smile"?
JuneK


----------



## Kathleendoris

RookieRetiree said:


> My Mom's mince pies always included meat and the suet puddings were made with meat suet. I don't remember her making them after we moved off the farm.
> 
> When I made the pumpkin loaf in the crock pot - the cake/bread batter was in a loaf pan and then simmered in the water in the crock pot for 4 hours. Paper towel was put over the loaf pan so that the condensation wouldn't fall into the batter. Is that the same principle for the Christmas puddings? It does make for an interesting texture and the flavor was enhanced---a rum sauce would have gone nicely with that bread!!


I would think the technique was very similar. I put the pudding mixture into a basin, cover the top with a double layer of grease proof paper tied firmly in place, then put into either a pan of boiling water or a steamer and cook it for several hours.


----------



## gagesmom

I have to work tomorrow morning. Hope I get snowed in here. LOL.

I had impressions made on the wednesday that just passed and I go to him next friday he said for a fitting. I have no idea if he can make them that fast to get them fitted. Can he? If so I am so excited that I may just get them for Christmas.


jknappva said:


> I haven't done it knitting but years ago when I was working, I'd be cross-stitching late at night to finish a gift, and would fall asleep. You wouldn't have fallen asleep if you didn't need it.
> When do you get your "new smile"?
> JuneK


----------



## Lurker 2

jknappva said:


> Here are a couple of pictures from my sister's FB page.
> Junek


You are both beautiful, June!


----------



## Lurker 2

gagesmom said:


> I have to work tomorrow morning. Hope I get snowed in here. LOL.
> 
> I had impressions made on the wednesday that just passed and I go to him next friday he said for a fitting. I have no idea if he can make them that fast to get them fitted. Can he? If so I am so excited that I may just get them for Christmas.


Good luck for that!


----------



## jknappva

Southernhatlady said:


> I hope Sam continues to do well. I tried the chili he posted last week, and it is great! Thanks so much.


I don't remember seeing you at the TP before but so glad you decided to join us. There's always an empty chair and your beverage of choice....we're here all week. 
We're all praying for Sam's fast recovery. Darowil, Kate and Julie always do a great job of keeping us going!
JuneK


----------



## jknappva

Onthewingsofadove said:


> From me too . Much love and Best Wishes, June
> Trisha


Thank you, Trisha.
JuneK


----------



## jknappva

KateB said:


> Just had to share this photo of my 2 year old great niece and my 5 year old great nephew. They're not brother and sister, but cousins (their mums are my nieces) and I think they both look lovely all dressed up for the Christmas party at the local Golf Club.


What cuties they are!! You have such lovely grandchildren!
juneK


----------



## jknappva

Gweniepooh said:


> Happy Birthday June


Thank you, Gwenie!! And many thanks for my calorie-free cake!! 
JuneK


----------



## gagesmom

Snow has been steady, but not too bad(storm-wise). It is accumulating a bit though.


----------



## jknappva

Pup lover said:


> Jynx Happy Belated Birthday!!!
> 
> June hope you have a fabulous birthday!!


Thank you..it's been great so far!
JuneK


----------



## gagesmom

Well I am going to go and see what everyone else is up to around my house.

Talk to all of you later on.


----------



## jknappva

Glennys 2 said:


> Sam, obey the drs and nurses. Hope you feel better soon.
> 
> Happy Birthday JuneK


Thank you
JK


----------



## jknappva

sassafras123 said:


> Kammy4, welcome.
> June happy birthday. Hope you have a wonderful day.
> Angora, glad your headache is gone.


Thank you, Joy. How are you feeling these days?
JuneK


----------



## jknappva

RookieRetiree said:


> Wonderful pictures, Daralene. I'd love to see those lace shops and of course, the chocolates. DH and DS brought back some Belgian chocolates for me and they were delicious.
> 
> Happy Birthday, June. Hope that it's a great day.
> 
> Sorry about the headaches - yes, tis the season when the weather patterns change so often....and stress and no sleep on top of that really cause crashing pain.
> 
> Jynx - good to see you on here; seems like you're back on daily for Mom care; so sorry to hear she may have had a stroke. Please take care of yourself!
> 
> Everyone, please stay warm (or Julie, etc. cool).


Thank you. Hope you're managing to stay warm and out of the snow!
JuneK


----------



## jknappva

gagesmom said:


> I have to work tomorrow morning. Hope I get snowed in here. LOL.
> 
> I had impressions made on the wednesday that just passed and I go to him next friday he said for a fitting. I have no idea if he can make them that fast to get them fitted. Can he? If so I am so excited that I may just get them for Christmas.


The timing sounds about right. He probably sent the impressions to a dental lab for them to make the teeth. At least that's what happens here. We have a dental lab in the city so it usually doesn't take very long.
Junek


----------



## jknappva

Lurker 2 said:


> You are both beautiful, June!


Thank you, Julie...she's been a delight from the first day of her life.
JuneK


----------



## Lurker 2

jknappva said:


> Thank you, Julie...she's been a delight from the first day of her life.
> JuneK


 :thumbup:


----------



## siouxann

Happy B'day June! Lovely gifts you have received. and the pictures - you both look beautiful in the photo!!


----------



## Aran

I just wanted to say hello. Sam sent me an email saying that he wouldn't be able to meet me today because he's in the hospital. (Yes, I live close enough to him that we can actually meet occasionally.) It turns out that I wasn't planning on going out today anyway because the snow is falling at a pretty good clip here, and I hate to drive in it if I can avoid it. We have a few inches on the ground already & it's still coming down. I will start shoveling soon.

I'm not superstitious, but yesterday sure felt like Friday the 13th because it seemed like anything that could go wrong at work did. Yes, this is an exaggeration, but we had lots of problems. I had to laugh when my friend somehow managed to hit herself in the nose with the handle of a crank when she stood too close to my machine. No, she wasn't hurt, though we both laughed so hard that it may have hurt. The good news is that we're off the overtime (for now) so I have my life back.


----------



## siouxann

machriste said:


> Good morning all. I received an email re the booklet below and even though I am much more a knitter than a crocheter, I thought the little flowers were so pretty, I thought I'd pass the site on to you all:
> 
> http://freevintagecrochet.com/patternbook/star65/flower-edgings
> 
> Some of them flowers made me think of some crocheting my mom use to do. She made some that looked very much like Purplefi's violas with several shades of purple and some small yellow bits in the middle. I think she put the edgings on pillow cases.


They are beautiful! I don't do much with crochet thread; usually too impatient to get something done and move on to something else. When my aunt died, I was given some of her knitting and crochet needles and hooks. One of the hooks is so tiny that I whimper to think how long it would take to make anything with it.


----------



## siouxann

The S**W (my personal 4-letter cuss word) is falling AGAIN, and it looks rather serious about it, too. I've hated it ever since I was old enough to remember. Ratz!!!


----------



## gottastch

darowil said:


> Posting the last two days of the Advent scarf simply because I really like these two days. I'm still up to date with these - but not the rest of my knitting. Why do I do the least important of all the things I am currently actively working on? I was going to go to bed as it is 10pm, but maybe I will do a bit of knitting and reading first.


Look at you go! What a nice job you are doing!!! I still haven't started mine yet


----------



## jknappva

siouxann said:


> Happy B'day June! Lovely gifts you have received. and the pictures - you both look beautiful in the photo!!


Thank you, Siouxann! Love my baby sister!
Junek


----------



## jknappva

I'm not superstitious, but yesterday sure felt like Friday the 13th because it seemed like anything that could go wrong at work did. Yes, this is an exaggeration, but we had lots of problems. I had to laugh when my friend somehow managed to hit herself in the nose with the handle of a crank when she stood too close to my machine. No, she wasn't hurt, though we both laughed so hard that it may have hurt. The good news is that we're off the overtime (for now) so I have my life back.[/quote]

Glad there were no serious consequences to Fri., 13th. Could have been worse.
Hope you have time to join us more often now that over time is over.
We're missing Sam.
JuneK


----------



## gottastch

Happy Birthday, June!!!!


----------



## Lurker 2

Aran said:


> I just wanted to say hello. Sam sent me an email saying that he wouldn't be able to meet me today because he's in the hospital. (Yes, I live close enough to him that we can actually meet occasionally.) It turns out that I wasn't planning on going out today anyway because the snow is falling at a pretty good clip here, and I hate to drive in it if I can avoid it. We have a few inches on the ground already & it's still coming down. I will start shoveling soon.
> 
> I'm not superstitious, but yesterday sure felt like Friday the 13th because it seemed like anything that could go wrong at work did. Yes, this is an exaggeration, but we had lots of problems. I had to laugh when my friend somehow managed to hit herself in the nose with the handle of a crank when she stood too close to my machine. No, she wasn't hurt, though we both laughed so hard that it may have hurt. The good news is that we're off the overtime (for now) so I have my life back.


And time to knit?


----------



## AZ Sticks

Thanks for starting us off Darowil!!! Quiet day here today - breezy and 45.... I think I will stay in and trying start a pair of boot toppers...... Hope you are doing better Sam - Back to page 7......


----------



## AZ Sticks

Happy Birthday to June, jknappva! luv-AZ


----------



## Lurker 2

I have just spoken with Sam- who is feeling a lot better, but still likely to be in hospital till Monday, I have passed on all the good wishes, from so many! 
It is just past 8 am., here I have been up since 4, but have my lunch in the oven, and now will go and rest a bit, before I have to go out!


----------



## KateB

Lurker 2 said:


> I have just spoken with Sam- who is feeling a lot better, but still likely to be in hospital till Monday, I have passed on all the good wishes, from so many!
> It is just past 8 am., here I have been up since 4, but have my lunch in the oven, and now will go and rest a bit, before I have to go out!


So glad to hear he's feeling a lot better. :thumbup:


----------



## siouxann

Julie, thanks for sharing the good news about Sam!


----------



## Kathleendoris

Aran said:


> I just wanted to say hello. Sam sent me an email saying that he wouldn't be able to meet me today because he's in the hospital. (Yes, I live close enough to him that we can actually meet occasionally.) It turns out that I wasn't planning on going out today anyway because the snow is falling at a pretty good clip here, and I hate to drive in it if I can avoid it. We have a few inches on the ground already & it's still coming down. I will start shoveling soon.
> 
> I'm not superstitious, but yesterday sure felt like Friday the 13th because it seemed like anything that could go wrong at work did. Yes, this is an exaggeration, but we had lots of problems. I had to laugh when my friend somehow managed to hit herself in the nose with the handle of a crank when she stood too close to my machine. No, she wasn't hurt, though we both laughed so hard that it may have hurt. The good news is that we're off the overtime (for now) so I have my life back.


I'm not superstitious either, but nevertheless, I am super-cautious around Wednesday 13th, when far too many bad things in my life have happened! Looked at rationally, though, most Wednesday 13ths have been perfectly average days. :thumbup:


----------



## jonibee

Yes they are different grasshoppers eat crops etc. Praying Mantis are a beneficial insect that eats the bad insects..leave her alone and she'll retreat when she's ready. Did you know that they do away with their mate after mating..ha ha..


----------



## AZ Sticks

Oh Kate what a cute picture - Good looking kids run in the family!!!! Alan says Imogene looks like a little doll!!!


KateB said:


> Just had to share this photo of my 2 year old great niece and my 5 year old great nephew. They're not brother and sister, but cousins (their mums are my nieces) and I think they both look lovely all dressed up for the Christmas party at the local Golf Club.


----------



## pacer

kammyv4 said:


> Best wishes for a speedy recovery for Sam and thank you for taking over, I don't always post but do try to read most of the conversation. I have never made or tasted a Christmas pudding, but it does sound very good.


So glad you joined us in the tea party. Sam is such a treasure and we do pray that he will be well enough to return home soon and celebrate the holidays with his family.


----------



## Karena

Thank you for picking up the forum. Best wishes to Sam. 
What a Christmas present, huh? I think it is time to slow down a bit. 
Karena 
Los Angeles


----------



## pacer

Happy birthday June!!!!! Many blessings to you as well.

We are getting a lot of snow right now. Lots of fishtailing and sliding on my drive home today, but made it safely. 

Caren loved the grandkids.

Thanks for posting picture of the markets and all their glory.

Time to do some chores and some knitting. I have only read through pg 13 so need to catch up but no time.


----------



## pacer

Lurker 2 said:


> I have just spoken with Sam- who is feeling a lot better, but still likely to be in hospital till Monday, I have passed on all the good wishes, from so many!
> It is just past 8 am., here I have been up since 4, but have my lunch in the oven, and now will go and rest a bit, before I have to go out!


Thanks for the update.


----------



## pacer

KateB said:


> Just had to share this photo of my 2 year old great niece and my 5 year old great nephew. They're not brother and sister, but cousins (their mums are my nieces) and I think they both look lovely all dressed up for the Christmas party at the local Golf Club.


They are adorable. Thanks for sharing them with us.


----------



## martina

Lurker 2 said:


> I have just spoken with Sam- who is feeling a lot better, but still likely to be in hospital till Monday, I have passed on all the good wishes, from so many!
> It is just past 8 am., here I have been up since 4, but have my lunch in the oven, and now will go and rest a bit, before I have to go out!


Thanks for the update, Julie. Enjoy your rest and your lunch and your outing.


----------



## redriet60

darowil said:


> HI everyone. As most of you will have picked up from last week Sam is AWOL. His cold has gone to his chest and sent him on a little holiday to hospital. Many of us are praying that he is soon home and well enough to join us again.
> 
> And to accompany the edible plum pudding here is a wearable one as well. http://*************/?s=christmas+plum+pudding .


Hi Darowil, I haven't been on for a while, too busy knitting Christmas presents, sorry to hear that Sam is in hospital, prayers are on the way for him to get well. Thank you for taking over the TP, great recipes, and a lovely hat that I bookmarked, I'll try and keep up this week, at least with reading.


----------



## RookieRetiree

Beautiful ladies - and I love the pictures your sister sends to you -- I love water pictures especially living up to my birth sign of Cancer.



jknappva said:


> Here are a couple of pictures from my sister's FB page.
> Junek


----------



## RookieRetiree

Sounds the same to me--think I'll try some Christmas puddings this way using washed soup tins....will be the right size for individual servings.

I wonder what would happen if the cake/bread part was in the top of a double boiler and cooked for a long time? Other than being sure the water does go dry, might it work?



Kathleendoris said:


> I would think the technique was very similar. I put the pudding mixture into a basin, cover the top with a double layer of grease proof paper tied firmly in place, then put into either a pan of boiling water or a steamer and cook it for several hours.


----------



## PurpleFi

HAPPY BIRTHDAY TO YOU
HAPPY BIRTHDAY TO YOU
HAPPY BIRTHDAY DEAR JUNE
HAPPY BIRTHDAY TO YOU

With lots of hugs to xxxxx


----------



## RookieRetiree

Glad that you have your life back after O/T---but the extra money is always nice around the holiday.s

We're so sorry that Sam is sick and couldn't meet up with you...but also understand about the snow; it's coming down here at a pretty good speed and we'll get more than the 6" predicted.

Give our love to Sam if you do happen to get to see him soon.

Happy Holidays to you and yours and hope your friend at work wasn't hurt.

It definitely was a Friday, the 13th. Our daughter lost her job as a Cardiac Stem Cell Researcher as they're shutting down the program. She'll be winding the project down while looking for a new job through the holidays and January. Keep good thoughts headed her way.



Aran said:


> I just wanted to say hello. Sam sent me an email saying that he wouldn't be able to meet me today because he's in the hospital. (Yes, I live close enough to him that we can actually meet occasionally.) It turns out that I wasn't planning on going out today anyway because the snow is falling at a pretty good clip here, and I hate to drive in it if I can avoid it. We have a few inches on the ground already & it's still coming down. I will start shoveling soon.
> 
> I'm not superstitious, but yesterday sure felt like Friday the 13th because it seemed like anything that could go wrong at work did. Yes, this is an exaggeration, but we had lots of problems. I had to laugh when my friend somehow managed to hit herself in the nose with the handle of a crank when she stood too close to my machine. No, she wasn't hurt, though we both laughed so hard that it may have hurt. The good news is that we're off the overtime (for now) so I have my life back.


----------



## Gweniepooh

Yawn....fell asleep in my recliner...LOL awoke to the smell of the bread I was baking. Made a loaf of pumpernickel and just letting it cool a bit before slicing it. About to mix up a batch for whole wheat next. I am really loving making my own breads again. So does the family. It just tastes so much better.


----------



## jknappva

gottastch said:


> Happy Birthday, June!!!!


Thank you, Kathy!
Junek


----------



## jknappva

AZ Sticks said:


> Happy Birthday to June, jknappva! luv-AZ


Thank you.
JuneK


----------



## jknappva

Lurker 2 said:


> I have just spoken with Sam- who is feeling a lot better, but still likely to be in hospital till Monday, I have passed on all the good wishes, from so many!
> It is just past 8 am., here I have been up since 4, but have my lunch in the oven, and now will go and rest a bit, before I have to go out!


I'm glad Sam is feeling better. That's so good to hear.
I keep forgetting you're into Sun. I'm assuming you're going out to church?
Junek


----------



## Bonnie7591

Angora1 said:


> The same thing happened to me when I joined KP. Went from hardly any patterns to a huge, and I mean huge notebook full. Don't even know what's in there any more and I still find more I want to do. :roll: :lol: :lol: :lol:


Me too!


----------



## Bonnie7591

jknappva said:


> --------For all of us -- a wonderful Christmas Season -- it will arrive and be over so quickly.
> 
> Shirley


I'm so glad you got through yesterday by remembering the good times. That always helps. How lovely of Pat to give you such a thoughtful gift. I can understand why you decided to hold onto him all these years! LOL!
Hugs, Sister of my heart.
JuneK[/quote]
Yes, what a great hubby you have.
What beautiful quilt you have posted again today.

Happy birthday, June, hope it's a great day.


----------



## jknappva

pacer said:


> Happy birthday June!!!!! Many blessings to you as well.
> 
> We are getting a lot of snow right now. Lots of fishtailing and sliding on my drive home today, but made it safely.
> 
> Thank you for the birthday wishes! Be careful when you're out and about...I remember you saying you had to work until at least Christmas.
> JuneK


----------



## Designer1234

I had impressions made on the wednesday that just passed and I go to him next friday he said for a fitting. I have no idea if he can make them that fast to get them fitted. Can he? If so I am so excited that I may just get them for Christm


Lurker 2 said:


> Good luck for that!


Mellie - we had our impressions made for top and bottom full plates and they were ready for fitting 2 days later. Then we went back 3 times for adustments. The denturists we used made the dentures themselves-no posts though - I would think it would take longer if they had to be sent somewhere else the way it used to be -- nowadays I think they are all done right there. Depends, I would think on how busy they are.


----------



## PurpleFi

Poledra65 said:


> That is a lot of Legos, and one big Santa. Love the bags, one could have way to much indecisive fun in there.
> Of course the bronze horses are just gorgeous.
> Thank you P, for sharing with us every morning, we really do look forward to your photos and Carens coffee every morning. :thumbup:


You are more than welcome. London Girl and I spent a lot of time looking at the bags and working out how we could make them so much cheaper. :thumbup:


----------



## sassafras123

Kate, beauty runs in your family!
Maya and I had a nice hour-long walk.
I did this with the recording app on my Kindle lots of fun.


----------



## Bonnie7591

Designer1234 said:


> Oh I would love to hear the Huron Christmas concert. Is Tom (can't for the life of me remember his last name (geriatric moment)) going to be there? I saw a concert with him -- I have a dear friend who is in Lloyd right now. Her mother who has lived there for years has just gone into an extended care and Rose is up there looking after the house and taking Mom to different medical appointments.


Yes, looking forward to the concert, I hope the roads are OK.
I will attach the event so you can see who performs.

The Huron Carole is a national tour spanning 4 weeks and 18 shows from Newfoundland to Vancouver Island. Funds raised benefit local food banks. The concert, which is filled with Christmas music and stories embracing messages of peace, optimism and harmony, will inspire action to eliminate hunger. Scheduled artists include founder Tom Jackson, One More Girl, Beverley Mahood, Shannon Gaye and George Canyon.


----------



## Bonnie7591

machriste said:


> Good morning all. I received an email re the booklet below and even though I am much more a knitter than a crocheter, I thought the little flowers were so pretty, I thought I'd pass the site on to you all:
> 
> http://freevintagecrochet.com/patternbook/star65/flower-edgings
> 
> Some of them flowers made me think of some crocheting my mom use to do. She made some that looked very much like Purplefi's violas with several shades of purple and some small yellow bits in the middle. I think she put the edgings on pillow cases.


Those are so pretty, I remember my grandma making flowers like that.


----------



## Bonnie7591

Kate, your young relatives are so cute in their fancy "duds"

Poledra, great photos

June, your daughter sure looks like you.


----------



## Bonnie7591

RookieRetiree said:


> Sounds the same to me--think I'll try some Christmas puddings this way using washed soup tins....will be the right size for individual servings.
> 
> I wonder what would happen if the cake/bread part was in the top of a double boiler and cooked for a long time? Other than being sure the water does go dry, might it work?


My mom used to use coffee cans & my MIL used quart sealers. I use the sealers as they can be put in the cold room & kept a long time.


----------



## Patches39

jknappva said:


> Thank you, Kaye!! It's a good one....my daughter in TX sent me a Mr. Coffee single brew coffemaker that uses the K-cups AND a bunch of coffee and hot cocoa! Barb, who lives with me, gave me a beautiful purple velvet throw with matching slippers. She knows my feet are always cold! I always tell her as much as she does me for every day, that's all the gift I need.
> Hope you have a good day!
> Junek


It's so nice to be loved by your family, and Your DD loves you very much it shows, blessing to all of you. :-D


----------



## jknappva

pacer said:


> Happy birthday June!!!!! Many blessings to you as well.
> 
> We are getting a lot of snow right now. Lots of fishtailing and sliding on my drive home today, but made it safely.
> 
> Thank you for the birthday wishes! Be careful when you're out and about...I remember you saying you had to work until at least Christmas.
> JuneK


----------



## Patches39

jknappva said:


> Here are a couple of pictures from my sister's FB page.
> Junek


Two beautiful ladies,  :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## jknappva

RookieRetiree said:


> Beautiful ladies - and I love the pictures your sister sends to you -- I love water pictures especially living up to my birth sign of Cancer.


She lives in a beautiful area. And I think she takes great pictures. She says it's because she has a great camera.
Junek


----------



## Onthewingsofadove

I always enjoy that concert too . It has become an annual tradition
Trisha



Bonnie7591 said:


> Yes, looking forward to the concert, I hope the roads are OK.
> I will attach the event so you can see who performs.
> 
> The Huron Carole is a national tour spanning 4 weeks and 18 shows from Newfoundland to Vancouver Island. Funds raised benefit local food banks. The concert, which is filled with Christmas music and stories embracing messages of peace, optimism and harmony, will inspire action to eliminate hunger. Scheduled artists include founder Tom Jackson, One More Girl, Beverley Mahood, Shannon Gaye and George Canyon.


----------



## jknappva

PurpleFi said:


> HAPPY BIRTHDAY TO YOU
> HAPPY BIRTHDAY TO YOU
> HAPPY BIRTHDAY DEAR JUNE
> HAPPY BIRTHDAY TO YOU
> 
> With lots of hugs to xxxxx


Thank you, PurpleFi!!
And Hugs right back to you!
JuneK


----------



## darowil

Poledra65 said:


> Morning, I think I'm awake.


Thats how I feel this morning.
Shouldn't be here- sound familiar? Vicky is coming soon and I really should finish getting organised.


----------



## jknappva

Bonnie7591 said:


> Yes, what a great hubby you have.
> What beautiful quilt you have posted again today.
> 
> Happy birthday, June, hope it's a great day.


Thank you, it has been a good day.
JuneK


----------



## jknappva

Bonnie7591 said:


> Kate, your young relatives are so cute in their fancy "duds"
> 
> Poledra, great photos
> 
> June, your daughter sure looks like you.


That's my sister...although since she's 16 yrs younger, she could be my daughter. She's 2 1/2 yrs older than my oldest son.
JuneK


----------



## jheiens

Southernhatlady said:


> I hope Sam continues to do well. I tried the chili he posted last week, and it is great! Thanks so much.


Thanks for joining us, Southernhatlady. Do hope you'll join us often and share some of what you like to craft or cook.

Ohio Joy


----------



## jknappva

Patches39 said:


> It's so nice to be loved by your family, and Your DD loves you very much it shows, blessing to all of you. :-D


Thank you. She's the light of my life....but then all my children are special. As they are with all mothers.
JuneK


----------



## jheiens

KateB said:


> Hello from a rainy, windy, horrible day on the west coast of Scotland. It's only 3.20pm and it's almost dark already - a day for staying in beside the fire...and knitting of course!
> Darowil - I hope you've gone off to bed by now, so sweet dreams! Your advent scarf is looking lovely. Whatever your bug is, I would run a mile from anything that big....eeew!
> 
> Kate, these insects don't move fast at all and they don't bite people. Someone mentioned another large, gangly one that resembles a stick. We call those literally 'walking sticks' and they don't move much at all, either.
> 
> Ohio Joy


----------



## darowil

siouxann said:


> Thanks also for the receipt for the Christmas Pudding. I probably have somewhere Daves receipt for Holiday cake or pudding. That seemed to be quite a production to make. This one seems to be much easier. I didnt realize that they would keep for over a year! No mold or multi-legged creatures? Do you store them in an air-tight tin?
> I have been having computer issues for several weeks.
> Then my TV went on the blink so I havent been able to watch most of my fave programs.
> But, you know what? Compared to the majority of people around the world, my petty little complaints are just that, Petty! There are so many people worldwide living without even the basic necessities for life and health that I really do feel rotten complaining about lack of a computer and TV! The recent pictures Ive seen have been heart-rending.
> Hope I havent been too depressing for yall. Ill be more upbeat after the coffee gets done brewing, I promise.


Welcome back- nice to see you when you can get her. When we revolve our life so much around our computers life is hard when we don't have for any reason. But as you say it is really a petty issue compared to some. Except that for many of us now it is our contact with friends and so no computer does mean we are out of contact with friends- and especially for some one of our big supprot systems so it is not as petty as it sounds. But at least we all have food, water etc- and the majority of us do have others we can communicate with as well.

Care of my Christmas Puds. I wrap them in greaseproof peer, then foil. I tape the foil down well so it is reasonably airtight. And then put them in the bottom of my cupboard. Remove all these layers when I want to use them, place them back into a pudding bowl (I don't sotre them in the bowl) and boil or steam them as my directions said for around 2 hours. Never had animals of any description appear in them. A couple of times a little bit of leakage making the foil go funny but normally nothing. And never needed to discard one- and we have been making these for well over 40 years. Wonder if Mum can remember when she first did them?


----------



## Patches39

So glad Sam is better,  really miss him.


----------



## darowil

Southernhatlady said:


> I hope Sam continues to do well. I tried the chili he posted last week, and it is great! Thanks so much.


Welcome Southernhatlady if you keep visiting us you will get recipes of all descriptions here! Impossible to do them all. Love tohave you join us again.


----------



## AZ Sticks

Have tried Charlotte a few times this week and no return call. If I don't hear from her today I will call Rick's cell phone tomorrow..... Glad to hear that Sam is improving - it is so scary when you have copd and come down with a cold. I know that he tries to stay warm - but when winter hits you can't just hibernate....I spent as little time outside today as possible - the wind seems to be going right through me. Still haven't started the boot toppers - so I am going to go do that before I start dinner. Thanks to Darowil, Kate and Lurker for holding down the fort.... I will check in later. luv-AZ


----------



## darowil

Angora1 said:


> Oh thank you Darowil. Without this medication I would be an invalid for 2 wks. The feverfew really helped but I'm on antibiotics now and it said not to take herbal remedies. Once I'm off the meds I will start the feverfew again. :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup:


Check with your pharmacist as to whether it is OK- it could simply be a way of covering themsleves from all angles without attempting to list everyone available. Becuase if htey then left one off and someone reacted they will be strife. But a generic don't do it covers them.


----------



## darowil

Pup lover said:


> Darowil lovely job starting us off, thank you. Your scarf is lovely! Maybe I will try one next year.
> 
> Praying mantis can kill a humming bird! I did not know that till this year when we started getting humming birds and the praying mantis would hang on the bottom of the feeder.
> 
> Kate the niece and nephew take a wonderful picture. They look so sweet giving a cuddle!
> 
> DH went to Walmart to get snow boots for DGS, they dont have any, nor any mittens!! He said he saw 1 pair of boots for an adult and a couple for girls that could be snow boots but nothing for little boys. He ended up going to Big R and they had some. He won a prize first game he played a bean bag toss. I guess I will have to find a tiny mitten pattern and see if I can whip some out pdq!!


Maybe next year I need to remind everyone (if I remember!) so others can do it too.

Those praying Mantis must be bigger than this one - or humming birds tiny.


----------



## Lurker 2

jknappva said:


> I'm glad Sam is feeling better. That's so good to hear.
> I keep forgetting you're into Sun. I'm assuming you're going out to church?
> Junek


Just about to head out!


----------



## Bonnie7591

jknappva said:


> That's my sister...although since she's 16 yrs younger, she could be my daughter. She's 2 1/2 yrs older than my oldest son.
> JuneK


Sorry, I should read more carefully.


----------



## Lurker 2

AZ Sticks said:


> Have tried Charlotte a few times this week and no return call. If I don't hear from her today I will call Rick's cell phone tomorrow..... Glad to hear that Sam is improving - it is so scary when you have copd and come down with a cold. I know that he tries to stay warm - but when winter hits you can't just hibernate....I spent as little time outside today as possible - the wind seems to be going right through me. Still haven't started the boot toppers - so I am going to go do that before I start dinner. Thanks to Darowil, Kate and Lurker for holding down the fort.... I will check in later. luv-AZ


Sandi- when I came on I had missed a call from Charlotte- she says she will ring me (well Skype me) tomorrow, so she is doing OK I would say.


----------



## KateB

jheiens said:


> KateB said:
> 
> 
> 
> Hello from a rainy, windy, horrible day on the west coast of Scotland. It's only 3.20pm and it's almost dark already - a day for staying in beside the fire...and knitting of course!
> Darowil - I hope you've gone off to bed by now, so sweet dreams! Your advent scarf is looking lovely. Whatever your bug is, I would run a mile from anything that big....eeew!
> 
> Kate, these insects don't move fast at all and they don't bite people. Someone mentioned another large, gangly one that resembles a stick. We call those literally 'walking sticks' and they don't move much at all, either.
> 
> Ohio Joy
> 
> 
> 
> I know that but I would still run! Don't like creepy crawlies, although funnily enough, spiders don't bother me.
Click to expand...


----------



## martina

RookieRetiree said:


> It definitely was a Friday, the 13th. Our daughter lost her job as a Cardiac Stem Cell Researcher as they're shutting down the program. She'll be winding the project down while looking for a new job through the holidays and January. Keep good thoughts headed her way.


How horrible just before Christmas. I hope she finds a new job soon. Saying prayers for her and the family.


----------



## Cashmeregma

darowil said:


> Check with your pharmacist as to whether it is OK- it could simply be a way of covering themsleves from all angles without attempting to list everyone available. Becuase if htey then left one off and someone reacted they will be strife. But a generic don't do it covers them.


Thanks, will check. I sure don't want to do anything to hinder the antibiotics working as I am finally starting to feel and look better. It's been a year and perhaps longer that this infection has been going on so will be wonderful to feel even better than I do. Think I will get more knitting and everything done. Energy is so much better. All I wanted to do before is sleep and now I actually am accomplishing things. I'll let you know if they say ok. I'm just so excited about knowing this is not just getting older, which I had come to the conclusion it was, but something that could be cleared up.


----------



## Cashmeregma

darowil said:


> Maybe next year I need to remind everyone (if I remember!) so others can do it too.
> 
> Those praying Mantis must be bigger than this one - or hum min birds tiny. Mine is still in the same place. After Vicky has seen it (shes late hence being back here) I might try moving the blind and see what it does.


Oh no, I just googled it and saw a video of a praying mantis capturing a hummingbird.

I would love to do the advent scarf next year. Maybe with renewed energy I will get so many projects done that I want to do. That Advent scarf is so beautiful Darowil.


----------



## Cashmeregma

Lurker 2 said:


> Sandi- when I came on I had missed a call from Charlotte- she says she will ring me (well Skype me) tomorrow, so she is doing OK I would say.


That is so wonderful to hear. :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup: I think of her every day and miss her. What a beautiful lady inside and out.


----------



## Cashmeregma

Rookie, just saw the post about them shutting down your daughter's program in stem cell research. Such an incredible program and so important and such a terrible loss for all of us as it could affect the lives of those we love.

Please give her a big Hug from me. She must be hurting and devastated. They were making such headway too. Just doesn't make sense to shut it down.


----------



## Dreamweaver

pammie1234 said:


> Just now checking in. My sister, brother-in-law, and 4 of their grandchildren came today. It has been fun.


Hectic, but always fun to see kids during the holidays, not that your life isn't full of kids....


----------



## Cashmeregma

jknappva said:


> Here are a couple of pictures from my sister's FB page.
> Junek


Two such beautiful ladies! June I am 13 1/2 yrs. older than my first sibling, a sister and about 16 yrs. older than my 2nd sister. They are both in the photo in my avatar along with my mom. Sisters off to the left, as if you could confuse it. LOL

Thanks so much for sharing that lovely photo of the two of you.


----------



## Dreamweaver

Poledra65 said:


> Sounds like you had a fairly good day.
> I do hope your mom didn't have a mini stroke, but whether she did or not, I hope that she starts doing much better soon.
> Yes, you definitely need some rules, you can not,even if you wanted to, keep up 2 houses. I sure hope that you all are able to get things agreed upon sooner than later.
> Hugs.


Yes, you are right... But then, you do it....... Wonder Woman strikes again!


----------



## Cashmeregma

gagesmom said:


> So after I signed off earlier I grabbed something and went to sit on the couch. Well I always sit beside the wood stove. Long story short I just woke up a few minutes ago. Gage was laughing at me when I did. He said I fell asleep sitting up as I was knitting and I had my mouth hanging open. I looked down and there was my knitting on my lap needle in my right hand. I have done it before but no one has ever caught me before.


Now that is tired.


----------



## Dreamweaver

Aw, mom, do I really. Have to wear these? He is such a cutie.........


----------



## Dreamweaver

PurpleFi said:


> Good morning from sunny Surrey, it's a beautiful day here and not too cold.
> 
> I loved all the photos of Sydney, Carens, gks, the non gingerbread mean, little dog with reindeer horns and all the recipes.
> 
> I am having a quiet breakfast before Mr P emerges.
> 
> Healing vibes winging their way to all who need them and a big Ssturday hug to all.
> 
> Some more Christmassy photos....


Great pictures. Love Santa but really need that bag with the owls on it for Olivia...


----------



## Dreamweaver

darowil said:


> Welcome back to the TP- feel free to come back and join us for a drink again.
> or maybe some of the white chocolate roll I made today (recipe on page 1). As you see I used the 100 and 1000s (did try macadamias but they were stale! tasted terrible, what a waste had to throw them out.


Cookies look terrific. That looks like a praying mantis to me.... Love them and don't see them often. Our grasshoppers are fatter and much more compact.


----------



## Dreamweaver

darowil said:


> Posting the last two days of the Advent scarf simply because I really like these two days. I'm still up to date with these - but not the rest of my knitting. Why do I do the least important of all the things I am currently actively working on? I was going to go to bed as it is 10pm, but maybe I will do a bit of knitting and reading first.
> Tomorrow going Christmas shopping with Vicky. Well actually mainly birthday shopping for her present from David's mother. Somewhere on this desk I have a list of presents I need to get. After we have got Vicks present I will stay and do Christmas shopping while she goes to a friends for a while and then if I have bought enough for a bus not to be feasible she will come back and get me as it is near enough to be on the way. So I won't be on much tomorrow. At least until later
> Cricket fairly even, probably slightly in our favour. But England doing much better this game. See what tomorrow brings.


gorgeous scarf and such a great idea.... Love it.


----------



## Cashmeregma

gagesmom said:


> Snow has been steady, but not too bad(storm-wise). It is accumulating a bit though.


Another bad car ride for us. I'm seriously hoping that someday we can have a 4 wheel drive for the winter. This is just too dangerous and a feeling of no control. I can almost hear the 4 wheel drivers cursing those of us in regular cars as we slow them down so much. I wouldn't want one in summer with the gas usage but for winter it could save one's life. Really slick out there going to the musical and even worse coming home. Grandson told us he was just in the chorus so I pictured him just off to the side on bleachers or behind the curtain but he did have dancing and speaking and singing parts with costume. Professional group and the leads were adults and not sure of the lead girl's age but was the Wizard of Oz and she was a young adult. The Wicked Witch of the West was a man! He was in the regular costume and he was the best I have seen and even looked like the one in the movie. Fantastic production and the turnout was amazing considering the weather was so bad. Tomorrow off to the church Christmas program and still more snow predicted and, of course, it is on the other side of town. :lol: :lol: :lol: So picture this with DH driving and me screaming the light's red, why are you accelerating, or warning him that lots of drivers spin out here, or your going over into that lane. Oh I feel so sorry for him but I get so nervous in this weather. I don't know if it is a man thing or not but I know when I see a red light ahead I slow down and especially try to do it so I don't have to use the brakes when it is bad out. Almost think he likes to scare me. :shock:


----------



## Dreamweaver

Patches39 said:


> Ditto, from me too :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup:


And from me as well....


----------



## Cashmeregma

Dreamweaver, I just saw a post about your mother and a stroke. I am so very sorry to hear this. You and she have both been through so much. Love and Hugs to her and you too dear friend.


----------



## RookieRetiree

Thanks, Martina....I'm sure we will all be fine; it was just a shock because she thought the program was running along well---guess there weren't enough "positive" reports to keep the clinical trial going.



martina said:


> How horrible just before Christmas. I hope she finds a new job soon. Saying prayers for her and the family.


----------



## jknappva

Bonnie7591 said:


> Sorry, I should read more carefully.


That's quite all right, Bonnie. When she and my boys were toddlers, a lot of people thought she was mine when we went shopping. I let them think it....I'm flattered.
JuneK


----------



## Dreamweaver

Designer1234 said:


> ----------
> Yesterday was not a bad day, even though I dreaded it as it was usually very sad because of losing Rob. Having been able to lay my sadness on all your shoulders helped me realize that I just don't want to grieve any more -- I spent the day remembering all the good things - of him as a child - and as a teenager and on and on. He was a troubled soul and caused himself much grief over the years (us too) but we never lost our connection with each other. I am thankful I am able to put the grief aside for the first time.
> 
> Pat gave me a beautiful little cross pendant yesterday (silver with little diamonds) and said it was to remind me of the good things with our son and with each other.yy
> 
> It was a complete surprise and I love it. He is really something.
> ----------------
> We plan on having Next Christmas in Vancouver Island - I talked to Gayle last night and they are making sure they have a house big enough so that we can go out there for two or three holidays and stay with them. Obviously she has decided to go. We were not sure and didn't want to push her one way or another. They are already Planning Christmas next year out there. I sure will miss them. Thankfully we are really close.
> -----------------------------------
> Lisa - our daughter is coming to pick us up this afternoon and the whole family is going to Hayley's ballet recital. She is quite excited and Gayle says she is doing quite well. I know she loves to dance - she is also taking gymnastics and is a good skier and ice skater - but very much a little lady too.
> Shirley


Shirley, I am so glad that you chose to celebrate life rather than grieve and I think it is wonderful that Pat has given you a tangible thing to commentate the memory if your dear son..... He really is a sweet and thoughtful man.

Glad you are making plans for next year already. I know it will be difficult for you to have the kids away from you but glad that their place will accommodate nice visits... Something for you and Pat to look forward to through the year.

It is such fun to see the kid's and their accomplishments.... I so wanted to go ice skating this week-end but common sense prevailed.


----------



## Dreamweaver

Angora1 said:


> June, Happy Birthday Pictures for you from Brussels.
> 
> Hope you have a lovely birthday.


Oh.... Want ANYTHING from that lace store. GORGEOUS....


----------



## jknappva

Angora1 said:


> Two such beautiful ladies! June I am 13 1/2 yrs. older than my first sibling, a sister and about 16 yrs. older than my 2nd sister. They are both in the photo in my avatar along with my mom. Sisters off to the left, as if you could confuse it. LOL
> 
> Thanks so much for sharing that lovely photo of the two of you.


So you and your sisters were 'spread out' too. There was only 17 months between my other sister and myself.
I loved seeing the photo again...it was a special day and she was a beautiful bride. Believe it or not, she bought her wedding dress on EBay!!! She saw it and it was just what she wanted...the fit was perfect and the dress itself was perfect for her!
Junek


----------



## Cashmeregma

Dreamweaver said:


> Oh.... Want ANYTHING from that lace store. GORGEOUS....


Yes, I was in my glory. They even have cards made with handmade lace on them. Well perhaps not handmade any more. Even if other things are too expensive one can buy a card and frame it for a memory. One lace shop after the other and all beautiful.


----------



## jknappva

Angora1 said:


> Another bad car ride for us.
> 
> I'm so glad you got home safely....In weather like that I would just close my eyes and pray. So glad my daughter and I no longer HAVE to go out in bad weather. Of course, we have very few really bad snow day.
> JuneK


----------



## Cashmeregma

jknappva said:


> So you and your sisters were 'spread out' too. There was only 17 months between my other sister and myself.
> I loved seeing the photo again...it was a special day and she was a beautiful bride. Believe it or not, she bought her wedding dress on EBay!!! She saw it and it was just what she wanted...the fit was perfect and the dress itself was perfect for her!
> Junek


That is amazing that it fit perfectly!!!! I'm sure she got a dress she loved and would have paid much for otherwise. Do you have a photo or would she let you show her gown to us. Would love to see it. Such a beautiful lady and from what I can see, a beautiful gown too.


----------



## AZ Sticks

Oh I am so glad to hear that!!! Thanks for letting me know. I hate to call during the week because I don't want to interfere or interrupt her PT... so I will try again tomorrow. If you do talk to her before I do please give her my love and tell her to answer her phone!!!!!


Lurker 2 said:


> Sandi- when I came on I had missed a call from Charlotte- she says she will ring me (well Skype me) tomorrow, so she is doing OK I would say.


----------



## AZ Sticks

Well that is weird because spiders are pretty creepy and crawlie to me!!!


KateB said:


> I know that but I would still run! Don't like creepy crawlies, although funnily enough, spiders don't bother me.


----------



## AZ Sticks

That is such a shame - but I am sure that another position will be offered to her - and another outfit will be glad to have her. I hope she can relax and enjoy the holidays without too much stress. hugs to all of you - luv-AZ


RookieRetiree said:


> Thanks, Martina....I'm sure we will all be fine; it was just a shock because she thought the program was running along well---guess there weren't enough "positive" reports to keep the clinical trial going.


----------



## busyworkerbee

Kathleendoris said:


> I don't even want to think about temperatures like those. And I suppose it is likely to get even colder as the winter progresses? I complain a lot about our cold weather, but compared to yours, we have a positively tropical climate.
> 
> Warm hugs, indeed!


How do you think the Sphinx in Egypt feels? On news was shot of it covered in snow. :shock:


----------



## Gweniepooh

Caught up...just marking my spot...TTYL


----------



## flyty1n

Has anyone heard anything recently from Marianne818? She has been on my mind all day.


----------



## Designer1234

Bonnie7591 said:


> Yes, looking forward to the concert, I hope the roads are OK.
> I will attach the event so you can see who performs.
> 
> The Huron Carole is a national tour spanning 4 weeks and 18 shows from Newfoundland to Vancouver Island. Funds raised benefit local food banks. The concert, which is filled with Christmas music and stories embracing messages of peace, optimism and harmony, will inspire action to eliminate hunger. Scheduled artists include founder Tom Jackson, One More Girl, Beverley Mahood, Shannon Gaye and George Canyon.


Tom Jackson was the name I was thinking of. For those who haven't heard of it -- It is supposed to be a wonderful show.


----------



## nicho

Just dropping in to say a quick Hello even though most of you are sound asleep now. Strange to think of you struggling with dangerous snowy or icy roads whilst we here in the southern hemisphere are wishing for some cool relief from heat and humidity!

Jynx, belated birthday wishes.

June, I guess your birthday will be over by the time you see this but hope you had a lovely day.

Caren, loved your photo of the grandkids. What fun they must have at your place.

Angora, what gorgeous photos of Brussels! Specially love the lace window display and chuckled to see the wee boy in action. Reminds me of the spitting boy in Koblenz - he is not quite as cheeky though. Here are some photos from our Rhine cruise back in 2010.


----------



## Cashmeregma

jknappva said:


> That's quite all right, Bonnie. When she and my boys were toddlers, a lot of people thought she was mine when we went shopping. I let them think it....I'm flattered.
> JuneK


I forgot to say that people think I am my sister's mother too and I also feel proud. If I'd had a daughter I would love her to be just like my sister, so I'm with you June.


----------



## Cashmeregma

Gweniepooh said:


> Caught up...just marking my spot...TTYL


LOL Now that is a brilliant idea.


----------



## Cashmeregma

nicho said:


> Just dropping in to say a quick Hello even though most of you are sound asleep now. Strange to think of you struggling with dangerous snowy or icy roads whilst we here in the southern hemisphere are wishing for some cool relief from heat and humidity!
> 
> Jynx, belated birthday wishes.
> 
> June, I guess your birthday will be over by the time you see this but hope you had a lovely day.
> 
> Caren, loved your photo of the grandkids. What fun they must have at your place.
> 
> Angora, what gorgeous photos of Brussels! Specially love the lace window display and chuckled to see the wee boy in action. Reminds me of the spitting boy in Koblenz - he is not quite as cheeky though. Here are some photos from our Rhine cruise back in 2010.


Nicho, thanks for those photos. I was in Koblenz about 5 times and never even knew about the spitting boy. Great to see that and to see your lovely face too. I remember the name Rudesheim going by on the boats and Koblenz was where we started, so I guess my problem was I never really explored Koblenz but would get there on time for the boat and then take the train back to Cologne. Great shot by the way. I can really see him spitting or spouting.


----------



## Patches39

nicho said:


> Just dropping in to say a quick Hello even though most of you are sound asleep now. Strange to think of you struggling with dangerous snowy or icy roads whilst we here in the southern hemisphere are wishing for some cool relief from heat and humidity!
> 
> Jynx, belated birthday wishes.
> 
> June, I guess your birthday will be over by the time you see this but hope you had a lovely day.
> 
> Caren, loved your photo of the grandkids. What fun they must have at your place.
> 
> Angora, what gorgeous photos of Brussels! Specially love the lace window display and chuckled to see the wee boy in action. Reminds me of the spitting boy in Koblenz - he is not quite as cheeky though. Here are some photos from our Rhine cruise back in 2010.


Nice photos, beautiful couple.


----------



## Cashmeregma

busyworkerbee said:


> How do you think the Sphinx in Egypt feels? On news was shot of it covered in snow. :shock:


Oooh, will have to see if I can find that.


----------



## Patches39

Will be going to bed now, tired sinuses are bothering me, this weather is not good for them. Pray all have a blessed tomorrow, may it be filled with healing, peace, comfort, joy and may it be laced with love.


----------



## NanaCaren

Gweniepooh wrote:
Caught up...just marking my spot...TTYL



Angora1 said:


> LOL Now that is a brilliant idea.


I am not caught up but marking my place any ways so I know where to stop reading tomorrow morning. 
Was very busy today had to rearrange my day and find make plans for someone else to watch the grands. Michael did that very nicely, very proud of him. All three grandchildren were still happy she I got home. and the house was in one piece. Even kept it clean. 
Went got my hair done and some groceries, came out of the store, it was snowing like a son of a gun. took too long to get home. 
Sara-Mae is staying in town tonight the weather is so bad, I told her not to bother coming home when it is like the other day. Tonight she is sensible and listened to me. 
Good ladies and gentlemen I am off to sleep, pleasant dreams to all. 
Warm healing hugs for all and extra ones that are in need.


----------



## gagesmom

10 pm here and i am off to bed. Thought I would check in and catch up. Spent my afternoon knitting, a friend dropped by and the knitting was put aside. Went out for a bit with her and got a few gifts bought. Got home just after supper time, watched a movie and colored with Gage for a while. Next thing you know I am waking up and there is, Greg, Gage and Deuce all asleep too. Put Gage to bed, Deuce is already curled up at the foot of my bed and Greg....well I left him sleeping on the couch.

Off I go to bed, have to work tomorrow morning. 

The snow has been coming down steady and it was really blowing earlier. I would say we have about 4 inches or so right now. Hope the roads are plowed in the morning or this could be a bit of a chore to get to work.

Love and hugs to all. Will see you all tomorrow.


----------



## Cashmeregma

Sam, this one is for you since you are always one of the last ones to go to bed. Be well our dear Sam and we look forward to your recovery. You take the time you need to be well and we will be here when you return. Healing Wishes.


----------



## Designer1234

Well, we had a lovely time at Hayley's recital she looked like a doll - her costume was lovely and she beamed from ear to ear. They had flowers for sale to give to the dancers and we bought her roses. ('The same color as I had for my wedding - yellow with orange red tips. A lovely day indeed. 

I am heading for bed - tired tonight -- marking my place too.


----------



## Glennys 2

jknappva said:


> I'm not superstitious, but yesterday sure felt like Friday the 13th because it seemed like anything that could go wrong at work did. Yes, this is an exaggeration, but we had lots of problems. I had to laugh when my friend somehow managed to hit herself in the nose with the handle of a crank when she stood too close to my machine. No, she wasn't hurt, though we both laughed so hard that it may have hurt. The good news is that we're off the overtime (for now) so I have my life back.


Glad there were no serious consequences to Fri., 13th. Could have been worse.
Hope you have time to join us more often now that over time is over.
We're missing Sam.
JuneK[/quote]

Just heard from a friend and she said that her DD and DSIL were in a head on collision yesterday. Their car was totaled but they came away with only bruises. Some guy came around a bend in their lane. He is in critical condition.


----------



## sugarsugar

darowil said:


> He's not convinced about this by the look of him. Must I wear this Mum?
> I see that he was impressed at all. Shows how obedient he is then if he stayed despite this indignity.


 :thumbup: Absolutely!! Mind you he will pretty much do anything for food.


----------



## sugarsugar

Hi everyone. How on earth did you all get to page 26 already!! LOL

My update is the doctors let my DD go home yesterday with different anti nausea meds., and she was doing good but had a pretty rough night again. It seems that she wakes and start throwing up from 1am on and off till 7 or 8am. She is going to have to learn to force herself to relax during these hours as at the moment she is panicking and crying and getting really worked up. The docs have explained all this to her but as she is SO tired as well, she is beside herself. I do feel sorry for her... I was never sick with either of them, but I did faint once. Anyway one of the obstetric docs is going to see her on Wed to review meds. I actually managed to weed a pretty good section of garden bed this afternoon.. gosh the weeds have been growing like beanstalks with all the rain we have had.
Darrowil... I see the weather people are saying we here are to have 38c on Thurs!! :shock: I guess you will have that in the next couple days.


----------



## Lurker 2

sugarsugar said:


> :thumbup: Absolutely!! Mind you he will pretty much do anything for food.


 :thumbup: It usually works!


----------



## Lurker 2

sugarsugar said:


> Hi everyone. How on earth did you all get to page 26 already!! LOL
> 
> My update is the doctors let my DD go home yesterday with different anti nausea meds., and she was doing good but had a pretty rough night again. It seems that she wakes and start throwing up from 1am on and off till 7 or 8am. She is going to have to learn to force herself to relax during these hours as at the moment she is panicking and crying and getting really worked up. The docs have explained all this to her but as she is SO tired as well, she is beside herself. I do feel sorry for her... I was never sick with either of them, but I did faint once. Anyway one of the obstetric docs is going to see her on Wed to review meds. I actually managed to weed a pretty good section of garden bed this afternoon.. gosh the weeds have been growing like beanstalks with all the rain we have had.
> Darrowil... I see the weather people are saying we here are to have 38c on Thurs!! :shock: I guess you will have that in the next couple days.


Too hot for my liking!


----------



## sugarsugar

darowil said:


> Posting the last two days of the Advent scarf simply because I really like these two days. I'm still up to date with these - but not the rest of my knitting. Why do I do the least important of all the things I am currently actively working on? I was going to go to bed as it is 10pm, but maybe I will do a bit of knitting and reading first.
> Tomorrow going Christmas shopping with Vicky. Well actually mainly birthday shopping for her present from David's mother. Somewhere on this desk I have a list of presents I need to get. After we have got Vicks present I will stay and do Christmas shopping while she goes to a friends for a while and then if I have bought enough for a bus not to be feasible she will come back and get me as it is near enough to be on the way. So I won't be on much tomorrow. At least until later
> Cricket fairly even, probably slightly in our favour. But England doing much better this game. See what tomorrow brings.


Wow! You really are getting on with the scarf. It is gorgeous.


----------



## busyworkerbee

Angora1 said:


> Oooh, will have to see if I can find that.


I just did quick search and came up with some images, but not able to share links. Apparently first snow in 100 years.


----------



## busyworkerbee

Glennys 2 said:


> Just heard from a friend and she said that her DD and DSIL were in a head on collision yesterday. Their car was totaled but they came away with only bruises. Some guy came around a bend in their lane. He is in critical condition.


They were so lucky, be sore for a few days. Much happier result than 1 over here.


----------



## sugarsugar

Designer1234 said:


> =========================================================================
> Yesterday was not a bad day, even though I dreaded it as it was usually very sad because of losing Rob. Having been able to lay my sadness on all your shoulders helped me realize that I just don't want to grieve any more -- I spent the day remembering all the good things - of him as a child - and as a teenager and on and on. He was a troubled soul and caused himself much grief over the years (us too) but we never lost our connection with each other. I am thankful I am able to put the grief aside for the first time.
> 
> Pat gave me a beautiful little cross pendant yesterday (silver with little diamonds) and said it was to remind me of the good things with our son and with each other.
> 
> It was a complete surprise and I love it. He is really something.
> ----------------
> 
> Shirley


I am so glad that you are able to now remember the good times. You are very lucky to have Pat, he is wonderful for you.


----------



## sugarsugar

darowil said:


> The biscuits are simply bought ones- sugarsugar and nicho will recognise them.


 :thumbup: I love love those lattice ones.


----------



## Dreamweaver

jknappva said:


> Sometimes our elderly parents don't really know what's best for them. I'm sorry that your brothers are still ignoring the situation with your mom. It makes it so difficult for you.
> Please take care of yourself. You're still healing.
> Hugs,
> JuneK


You are right. I think that mom knows she is not really living independently, but she is unwilling to change her lifestyle. I do understand that she wants to stay in her home and we all want that for her. We just think ships he needs to admit she needs help and hire some things done instead of thinking we will just take care of everything. Sure hope my kids are paying attention!!!!


----------



## sugarsugar

KateB said:


> According to Wickapedia the Victorians called raisins, plums and so I suppose it should really be called raisin pudding!


 :thumbup: Well., the things we learn at the tea table! Thanks.


----------



## sugarsugar

KateB said:


> Just had to share this photo of my 2 year old great niece and my 5 year old great nephew. They're not brother and sister, but cousins (their mums are my nieces) and I think they both look lovely all dressed up for the Christmas party at the local Golf Club.


Aaww, they are so cute., and I love that tree.


----------



## sugarsugar

Gweniepooh said:


> That is so cute! I'm afraid my dogs would not put up with such a dress up....lol.....love it!


It was only for a few seconds at a time... just long enough to get photo LOL


----------



## Marikayknits

I am finally getting caught with KTP, although I missed alot of last week's posts. This has been a roller coaster month for me. On the plus side, my son finished with a job in Australia (he was gone a whole year) and has been home since the week before Thanksgiving. He will go back to his previous job as a lighting tech. with the Chinese Golden Dragon Acrobats two days after Christmas. They travel all over the United States, so we get to see him whenever they are close enough to where we live. Sadly, my sister's husband passed away the day before Thanksgiving. He had severe lung problems, but it was still a shock. My sister lives in Ohio about an hour's drive away from me and I have been trying to spend a little extra time with her. Fortunately her son,daughter and grandchildren live close by, and they are helping her too. 
I made sugar cookies, ladylocks, and strawberries (sort of a candy) with her granddaughter and great granddaughter on Friday. However, due to my oven needing repaired I have not baked anything for myself. The part comes on Monday, and DH has promised I can start my baking on Tuesday! YEA!! I have written a book, and it is late so I should go to bed. Maybe our Christmas tree will get done tomorrow or Monday. (My son has been a big help, even helped make the cookies at my sister's house on Friday) And now to bed for sure!!


----------



## sugarsugar

Pup lover said:


> What is the difference between Christmas pudding and Christmas cake and what would be American equivilants?


I will read on in hopes that someone has answered this.


----------



## sugarsugar

:shock: :shock: :shock: Oh my goodness, I just heard our weather forecast.. now they say 41c for Thursday!! I hope they are wrong that is a bit much.


Welcome to the newbies. :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## EJS

Pup lover said:


> Does this really use a dozen eggs? Sorry if already asked and answered, I will continue reading.


Yes, this does take a dozen eggs. That is the same thing I asked when I got it from my Mom the first time.
It is so funny that I would have to ask every year for this recipe. I just could not keep it where I could find it. My Mom got so used to me asking that the first year I didn't she wanted to know if I was okay.
Because this does make so many cookies I do not make a full batch anymore.


----------



## Kathleendoris

sugarsugar said:


> I will read on in hopes that someone has answered this.


I think someone did answer the question, sugar, but if not, a Christmas cake is baked in the oven and covered with almond paste and icing before being eaten. A Christmas pudding is boiled or steamed for several hours, then allowed to cool. It is then kept until Christmas, when it it is reheated before serving. Traditionally it would be flamed with brandy, then eaten with custard and brandy butter. I like it with cream and a drop of brandy (or rum, or Cointreau) poured over it!


----------



## nittergma

I went to bed early because I fell asleep watching tv, and when I woke up I thought it was morning! The moon is shining through the snow and makes it look like early morning. I'm drinking some herbal tea to get sleepy. I'm enjoying the pictures. Night all. nittergma


----------



## Bulldog

Hello my sweet family,
Just checking in so I can find you tomorrow. I have had a lot going on. 
Carley was sick a week with strep throat and I have been sick a week with an awful sore throat. Guess I will have to go in Monday and be worked in. The kids want a meal this Christmas gathering on the 21st (We usually do fingerfoods) Two of them didn't get to come Thanksgiving, so I guess I better get to some symblance of normal so I can get it all done.
My computer has been on the fritz. Jim has worked on it all day and it is now up and running. It seems every time I go to different sites looking up patterns that I get viruses or have trouble with my computer working right.
I have been working on boot cuffs when I have felt like it. Have not felt great with this throat.
I will probably get my three ladies their cuffs by the first of the year.
I am so sorry to hear Sam is ill and in hospital. Don't know much of what is going on, except Charlotte is home and doing PT from there. I am so thrilled for her
The last I heard on Daralenes nephew was that he is home and recovering from there. Another PTL.
I will try and catch up tomorrow on all news. I have continued to lift you all up though I had no contact. I Love You All...Betty
Melody, how are you, sweet lady and Linda, prayers still ongoing for your DH.


----------



## Bonnie7591

sugarsugar said:


> :shock: :shock: :shock: Oh my goodness, I just heard our weather forecast.. now they say 41c for Thursday!! I hope they are wrong that is a bit much.
> 
> Welcome to the newbies. :thumbup: :thumbup:


Want to trade, I just got home, snowing huge flakes, drifting like crazy, almost got stuck a 1/4 mile from the house, temp with wind chill -32C


----------



## sugarsugar

Bonnie7591 said:


> Want to trade, I just got home, snowing huge flakes, drifting like crazy, almost got stuck a 1/4 mile from the house, temp with wind chill -32C


I am happy to share some sunshine with you but no way could I cope with you Winter.


----------



## darowil

KateB said:


> I know that but I would still run! Don't like creepy crawlies, although funnily enough, spiders don't bother me.


Whereas I am quite happy with these but hate spiders.


----------



## sugarsugar

Jynx... Happy late birthday wishes.


----------



## darowil

Lurker 2 said:


> I have just spoken with Sam- who is feeling a lot better, but still likely to be in hospital till Monday, I have passed on all the good wishes, from so many!
> It is just past 8 am., here I have been up since 4, but have my lunch in the oven, and now will go and rest a bit, before I have to go out!


Thats good to know- its amazing what medication can do.


----------



## darowil

redriet60 said:


> Hi Darowil, I haven't been on for a while, too busy knitting Christmas presents, sorry to hear that Sam is in hospital, prayers are on the way for him to get well. Thank you for taking over the TP, great recipes, and a lovely hat that I bookmarked, I'll try and keep up this week, at least with reading.


Good that you've been able to pop in again. Its hard work keeping up tht's for sure.


----------



## darowil

Early today with my mug. The girls main primary school, the oldest school in Whyalla which at that time was the largest city in South Australia outside of the metropolitan area turned 75 while we were there.
Since then they have celebrated their 100th which is what this mug is from. At the 75th anniversary a professional photographer came to the celebrations and we had one of our few professional photos taken.


----------



## Patches39

NanaCaren said:


> Gweniepooh wrote:
> Caught up...just marking my spot...TTYL
> 
> I am not caught up but marking my place any ways so I know where to stop reading tomorrow morning.
> Was very busy today had to rearrange my day and find make plans for someone else to watch the grands. Michael did that very nicely, very proud of him. All three grandchildren were still happy she I got home. and the house was in one piece. Even kept it clean.
> Went got my hair done and some groceries, came out of the store, it was snowing like a son of a gun. took too long to get home.
> Sara-Mae is staying in town tonight the weather is so bad, I told her not to bother coming home when it is like the other day. Tonight she is sensible and listened to me.
> Good ladies and gentlemen I am off to sleep, pleasant dreams to all.
> Warm healing hugs for all and extra ones that are in need.


lovely cup, just getting up though I would check in, cold this morning and ice everywhere. So another day in the house :evil: 
will off to shower and then make coffee.


----------



## darowil

Rookie I see I missed your comment about whether you could cook the pudding in the double boiler Yes (its the same idea as the steamer I said as an laternative cooking method).- but they need than when they are cooked in boiling water. No idea how long they need if they were very small- but probably still 3 hours- it is the slow cooking that helps give the flavour. As I said to some one else you may want to half this- should have done it myself but we always cook plenty at once. Even half will give lots.


----------



## Patches39

darowil said:


> Early today with my mug. The girls main primary school, the oldest school in Whyalla which at that time was the largest city in South Australia outside of the metropolitan area turned 75 while we were there.
> Since then they have celebrated their 100th which is what this mug is from. At the 75th anniversary a professional photographer came to the celebrations and we had one of our few professional photos taken.


lovely family


----------



## PurpleFi

Good morning from Surrey. Just having a coffee before I start getting things ready for family lunch. SWill try and do catch up this evening. Why does the time go so much quick just before CHristmas :?: 

Happy Sunday to you all and photos.....


----------



## darowil

sugarsugar said:


> Hi everyone. How on earth did you all get to page 26 already!! LOL
> 
> My update is the doctors let my DD go home yesterday with different anti nausea meds., and she was doing good but had a pretty rough night again. It seems that she wakes and start throwing up from 1am on and off till 7 or 8am. She is going to have to learn to force herself to relax during these hours as at the moment she is panicking and crying and getting really worked up. The docs have explained all this to her but as she is SO tired as well, she is beside herself. I do feel sorry for her... I was never sick with either of them, but I did faint once. Anyway one of the obstetric docs is going to see her on Wed to review meds. I actually managed to weed a pretty good section of garden bed this afternoon.. gosh the weeds have been growing like beanstalks with all the rain we have had.
> Darrowil... I see the weather people are saying we here are to have 38c on Thurs!! :shock: I guess you will have that in the next couple days.


Hope your DD can calm down-that might help the nausea not be quite as bad.
Thursday is our really hot day too-40 but down again Friday to about 32 (38 Wednesday). So you shouldn't have too long a spell. I've heard Christmas should be nice- hope the whole week is cool as we have a lot on.


----------



## darowil

Our English ladies interested in cricket won't be happy- we are once again in control of hte game, and are almost certain to win from here- which will mean we win the series with 2 matches still to come. But probably won't finish until Tuesday.


----------



## darowil

sugarsugar said:


> :thumbup: I love love those lattice ones.


Whereas I like the Butter Nut Snaps- mind you the lattice ones work well for the milk chocolate balls.


----------



## darowil

Marikayknits said:


> I am finally getting caught with KTP, although I missed alot of last week's posts. This has been a roller coaster month for me. On the plus side, my son finished with a job in Australia (he was gone a whole year) and has been home since the week before Thanksgiving. He will go back to his previous job as a lighting tech. with the Chinese Golden Dragon Acrobats two days after Christmas. They travel all over the United States, so we get to see him whenever they are close enough to where we live. Sadly, my sister's husband passed away the day before Thanksgiving. He had severe lung problems, but it was still a shock. My sister lives in Ohio about an hour's drive away from me and I have been trying to spend a little extra time with her. Fortunately her son,daughter and grandchildren live close by, and they are helping her too.
> I made sugar cookies, ladylocks, and strawberries (sort of a candy) with her granddaughter and great granddaughter on Friday. However, due to my oven needing repaired I have not baked anything for myself. The part comes on Monday, and DH has promised I can start my baking on Tuesday! YEA!! I have written a book, and it is late so I should go to bed. Maybe our Christmas tree will get done tomorrow or Monday. (My son has been a big help, even helped make the cookies at my sister's house on Friday) And now to bed for sure!!


It is nice for you that your son is home again- and having help is always good.
Sad though for your sister- family support helps to get through tough times.


----------



## darowil

sugarsugar said:


> I will read on in hopes that someone has answered this.


Do you really not know? I thought all Australians knew the difference!


----------



## Lurker 2

darowil said:


> Early today with my mug. The girls main primary school, the oldest school in Whyalla which at that time was the largest city in South Australia outside of the metropolitan area turned 75 while we were there.
> Since then they have celebrated their 100th which is what this mug is from. At the 75th anniversary a professional photographer came to the celebrations and we had one of our few professional photos taken.


I just googled Whyalla- was this photo taken in 1995? I am quite astounded by the changes in fashion- first of all I was being directed to tales about a Navy ship, but I think that was around 1985 something that I read, which I think would make your girls older than they should be. It seems to me the girls have your eyes, and David's chin. I have no professional photographs of myself at all! So you must be glad you do have at least one of you all!
Fine family!


----------



## Lurker 2

PurpleFi said:


> Good morning from Surrey. Just having a coffee before I start getting things ready for family lunch. SWill try and do catch up this evening. Why does the time go so much quick just before CHristmas :?:
> 
> Happy Sunday to you all and photos.....


I have just missed out- it is now Monday, our time at 12 10a.m., I came on thinking I might just squeak it- but got distracted hunting up information on Whyalla (and darowil's family). As someone pointed out to me yesterday Christmas week is next week!
Things for me are sort of slowing down- partly because I know I have to budget ultra carefully this week- how lovely it would be not to have to worry! But I don't see that changing!
Hope you have had a lovely day, PurpleFi! I do my final Christmas shopping tomorrow- Tuesday.


----------



## Lurker 2

And it looks like I am here solo- the British contingent appear to be having a busy Sunday, Australians have all logged off early, and it is a little early in the day for America- not even NanaCaren shows as online- and she is usually up by now- maybe she is having a sleep in? My sitting room is holding the heat it reads 24 on one thermometer and 25 on the other. but 18 outside. Poor Bonnie with her wind chill factor- was it down to -32, forget whether she had quoted Celsius or Fahrenheit. One of my daughter's relatives is living in Singapore again- I googled their temperature out of curiosity 26 C but 88% humidity- I had thought it might be hotter.


----------



## Lurker 2

So, seeing as how there is no-one with whom to converse! I might as well head back to lie down again. The moon looks pretty full, and the sky was completely clear- the moon was obscuring sight of many of the stars- but it would have been a lovely night to navigate at sea. Which reminds me my Nephew is officially now chasing Pirates in the Indian Ocean.


----------



## Cashmeregma

Designer1234 said:


> Well, we had a lovely time at Hayley's recital she looked like a doll - her costume was lovely and she beamed from ear to ear. They had flowers for sale to give to the dancers and we bought her roses. ('The same color as I had for my wedding - yellow with orange red tips. A lovely day indeed.
> 
> I am heading for bed - tired tonight -- marking my place too.


Hi Designer, so glad you enjoyed Hayley's recital and the flowers must have brought quite a smile to her face. Quite special being the same color as for your wedding. They sound quite lovely.

Hope you slept well.


----------



## Cashmeregma

Glennys 2 said:


> Just heard from a friend and she said that her DD and DSIL were in a head on collision yesterday. Their car was totaled but they came away with only bruises. Some guy came around a bend in their lane. He is in critical condition.


Oh Glennys, I am amazed they are still alive. How upsetting for you but it will certainly take a while to get over this and their may be aches and pains that last a lifetime. Usually it is the innocent car that gets the worst of it.

We just lost a professor at the College where my DH works and her husband, also a prof. there, is in the hospital.

Just so glad they are okay and know you are thankful too. Their Angel was working overtime.


----------



## Cashmeregma

Sugarsugar, sure hope your DD makes it through this part of the pregnancy. I'm so glad she called you and I know it felt good, but I'm sure it also felt awful to see her so sick. Nice that you were there for her but sorry BF didn't seem to be there when he was needed.

41c is 105f. Now that is just plain to hot. Guess you can fry your eggs on the sidewalk. I sure hope you have air conditioning. I imagine there will be some deaths with older people who don't. Here we are trying to stay safe with bad snow or ice and you are in the throes of dangerous heat.

I just found the picture of your dog with the reindeer antlers and it is just too cute. Don't imagine it stayed on too long is he is like our son's dog. What a riot. Precious dog too. Must be so much company.


----------



## Cashmeregma

Patches39 said:


> Will be going to bed now, tired sinuses are bothering me, this weather is not good for them. Pray all have a blessed tomorrow, may it be filled with healing, peace, comfort, joy and may it be laced with love.


Hope you feel better today! :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## Cashmeregma

busyworkerbee said:


> I just did quick search and came up with some images, but not able to share links. Apparently first snow in 100 years.


Thanks you. Found some and it was quite a bit for somewhere that hasn't had snow in over 100 yrs.


----------



## Cashmeregma

Lurker 2 said:


> So, seeing as how there is no-one with whom to converse! I might as well head back to lie down again. The moon looks pretty full, and the sky was completely clear- the moon was obscuring sight of many of the stars- but it would have been a lovely night to navigate at sea. Which reminds me my Nephew is officially now chasing Pirates in the Indian Ocean.


I just missed you and what a beautiful night for you. Our sight of the moon will have to wait as it is obscured by total cloud cover. Your nephew's job sounds exciting and dangerous. I just saw a movie about the captain whose ship & crew were taken hostage by pirates. Don't know how true to the facts it was but perhaps an element of truth.


----------



## jknappva

Angora1 said:


> That is amazing that it fit perfectly!!!! I'm sure she got a dress she loved and would have paid much for otherwise. Do you have a photo or would she let you show her gown to us. Would love to see it. Such a beautiful lady and from what I can see, a beautiful gown too.


I'll find a full length picture or one that shows more of the gown. It was beautiful and was perfect for her.
JuneK


----------



## jknappva

nicho said:


> Just dropping in to say a quick Hello even though most of you are sound asleep now. Strange to think of you struggling with dangerous snowy or icy roads whilst we here in the southern hemisphere are wishing for some cool relief from heat and humidity!
> 
> Jynx, belated birthday wishes.
> 
> June, I guess your birthday will be over by the time you see this but hope you had a lovely day.
> 
> Caren, loved your photo of the grandkids. What fun they must have at your place.
> 
> Angora, what gorgeous photos of Brussels! Specially love the lace window display and chuckled to see the wee boy in action. Reminds me of the spitting boy in Koblenz - he is not quite as cheeky though. Here are some photos from our Rhine cruise back in 2010.


Thank you for the birthday wishes. AND for the vacation photos. I do love seeing photos that everyone posts....it's my way of seeing the world.
JuneK


----------



## jknappva

NanaCaren said:


> Gweniepooh wrote:
> Caught up...just marking my spot...TTYL
> 
> I am not caught up but marking my place any ways so I know where to stop reading tomorrow morning.
> Was very busy today had to rearrange my day and find make plans for someone else to watch the grands. Michael did that very nicely, very proud of him. All three grandchildren were still happy she I got home. and the house was in one piece. Even kept it clean.
> Went got my hair done and some groceries, came out of the store, it was snowing like a son of a gun. took too long to get home.
> Sara-Mae is staying in town tonight the weather is so bad, I told her not to bother coming home when it is like the other day. Tonight she is sensible and listened to me.
> Good ladies and gentlemen I am off to sleep, pleasant dreams to all.
> Warm healing hugs for all and extra ones that are in need.


I know it was a relief not to worry about the grands..especially when the house was still in one piece, and, surprisingly clean!! I know you're relieved that Sara-Mae stayed in town so you wouldn't have to worry about her.
JuneK


----------



## jknappva

Off I go to bed, have to work tomorrow morning.

The snow has been coming down steady and it was really blowing earlier. I would say we have about 4 inches or so right now. Hope the roads are plowed in the morning or this could be a bit of a chore to get to work.

Love and hugs to all. Will see you all tomorrow.[/quote]

I hope you don't have a problem getting to work tomorrow. Our rain has ended and we have good weather all next week until Sat. It seems that every Sat. we get rain and most of the country AND Canada get snow. 
Stay safe and warm.
JuneK


----------



## jknappva

Designer1234 said:


> Well, we had a lovely time at Hayley's recital she looked like a doll - her costume was lovely and she beamed from ear to ear. They had flowers for sale to give to the dancers and we bought her roses. ('The same color as I had for my wedding - yellow with orange red tips. A lovely day indeed.
> 
> I am heading for bed - tired tonight -- marking my place too.


So wish you had a picture of Hayley...I know she was lovely. That color rose is my favorite.....and the clear pink ones.
JuneK


----------



## jknappva

Glennys 2 said:


> Just heard from a friend and she said that her DD and DSIL were in a head on collision yesterday. Their car was totaled but they came away with only bruises. Some guy came around a bend in their lane. He is in critical condition.


I'm so glad your friend's DD and DSIL are not hurt badly. Unfortunately, it seems someone always wants more than their share of the road.
JuneK


----------



## jknappva

Bulldog said:


> Hello my sweet family,
> Just checking in so I can find you tomorrow. I have had a lot going on.
> Carley was sick a week with strep throat and I have been sick a week with an awful sore throat. Guess I will have to go in Monday and be worked in. The kids want a meal this Christmas gathering on the 21st (We usually do fingerfoods) Two of them didn't get to come Thanksgiving, so I guess I better get to some symblance of normal so I can get it all done.
> My computer has been on the fritz. Jim has worked on it all day and it is now up and running. It seems every time I go to different sites looking up patterns that I get viruses or have trouble with my computer working right.
> I have been working on boot cuffs when I have felt like it. Have not felt great with this throat.
> I will probably get my three ladies their cuffs by the first of the year.
> I am so sorry to hear Sam is ill and in hospital. Don't know much of what is going on, except Charlotte is home and doing PT from there. I am so thrilled for her
> The last I heard on Daralenes nephew was that he is home and recovering from there. Another PTL.
> I will try and catch up tomorrow on all news. I have continued to lift you all up though I had no contact. I Love You All...Betty
> Melody, how are you, sweet lady and Linda, prayers still ongoing for your DH.


If you have strep throat, antibiotics are the only thing that will make you well.
Hope your computer problems are over.
JuneK


----------



## jknappva

darowil said:


> Early today with my mug. The girls main primary school, the oldest school in Whyalla which at that time was the largest city in South Australia outside of the metropolitan area turned 75 while we were there.
> Since then they have celebrated their 100th which is what this mug is from. At the 75th anniversary a professional photographer came to the celebrations and we had one of our few professional photos taken.


Lovely photo of a lovely family!
Junek


----------



## jknappva

PurpleFi said:


> Good morning from Surrey. Just having a coffee before I start getting things ready for family lunch. SWill try and do catch up this evening. Why does the time go so much quick just before CHristmas :?:
> 
> Happy Sunday to you all and photos.....


Thank you for even more pictures of the Market!! They're all wonderful.
JuneK


----------



## KateB

Marikayknits said:


> I am finally getting caught with KTP, although I missed alot of last week's posts. This has been a roller coaster month for me. On the plus side, my son finished with a job in Australia (he was gone a whole year) and has been home since the week before Thanksgiving. He will go back to his previous job as a lighting tech. with the Chinese Golden Dragon Acrobats two days after Christmas. They travel all over the United States, so we get to see him whenever they are close enough to where we live. Sadly, my sister's husband passed away the day before Thanksgiving. He had severe lung problems, but it was still a shock. My sister lives in Ohio about an hour's drive away from me and I have been trying to spend a little extra time with her. Fortunately her son,daughter and grandchildren live close by, and they are helping her too.
> I made sugar cookies, ladylocks, and strawberries (sort of a candy) with her granddaughter and great granddaughter on Friday. However, due to my oven needing repaired I have not baked anything for myself. The part comes on Monday, and DH has promised I can start my baking on Tuesday! YEA!! I have written a book, and it is late so I should go to bed. Maybe our Christmas tree will get done tomorrow or Monday. (My son has been a big help, even helped make the cookies at my sister's house on Friday) And now to bed for sure!!


Sorry to hear about your BIL's passing, it always seems worse at this time of year. Enjoy your baking day on Tuesday and be sure to let us see what you make - we're a nosey lot! :lol:


----------



## Cashmeregma

Darowil, love the photo of your family. Such a beautiful family. Thank you for posting it. I love all the photos you put on and things you share with us.

Marykayknits, glad your son is finally stateside again so you can see him when he is near you, however, sorry to hear about your BIL passing. I know nothing takes away the hurting but nice that you could be there for her.

This year's tree isn't up yet but wanted to send a card to all of you, so here is our tree last year. The grandchildren decorate the tree every year and I think they do a great job. I don't mind if things aren't positioned perfectly as I just love that they do it. This year may get done but not done yet with everyone's busy schedules. You could say Christmas is still in the basement. LOL

Christmas Greetings to All.


----------



## KateB

darowil said:


> Early today with my mug. The girls main primary school, the oldest school in Whyalla which at that time was the largest city in South Australia outside of the metropolitan area turned 75 while we were there.
> Since then they have celebrated their 100th which is what this mug is from. At the 75th anniversary a professional photographer came to the celebrations and we had one of our few professional photos taken.


Great photo Margaret! Your younger daughter is so like you, especially across the eyes.


----------



## Cashmeregma

PurpleFi said:


> Good morning from Surrey. Just having a coffee before I start getting things ready for family lunch. SWill try and do catch up this evening. Why does the time go so much quick just before CHristmas :?:
> 
> Happy Sunday to you all and photos.....


So beautiful Purplefi. I was in London at Christmas one year and it was so beautiful all lit up. I didn't see the things you are showing and such a joy to share in the market with you. Thank you. :thumbup:


----------



## KateB

Angora1 said:


> Darowil, love the photo of your family. Such a beautiful family. Thank you for posting it. I love all the photos you put on and things you share with us.
> 
> Marykayknits, glad your son is finally stateside again so you can see him when he is near you, however, sorry to hear about your BIL passing. I know nothing takes away the hurting but nice that you could be there for her.
> 
> Christmas Greetings to All.


What a lovely room! I really need to get my act together....so far the tree is standing (undecorated) in the hall and that's as far as I've got. A start, you may think, but it's been there since Friday! :shock:


----------



## NanaCaren

Good morning from a snowy Great Bend. We are much warmer today at a balmy 13.8c/ 7f at 07:53, the snow is once again falling nicely. We got another 15.24cm/ 6" of snow over night, making what has already fallen a mer 60.9cm/ 24". 

Morning coffee is very late, I decided seems how the house was so quiet I'd just lay in bed. Then went out to get some photos of the freshly fallen snow before the dogs went out. 

Healing hugs going out to all. Soothing energy for those having to deal with heartache at this time of year.


----------



## jknappva

Here are a couple of pictures of Dianne's wedding gown.
JuneK


----------



## jknappva

Angora1 said:


> Darowil, love the photo of your family. Such a beautiful family. Thank you for posting it. I love all the photos you put on and things you share with us.
> 
> Marykayknits, glad your son is finally stateside again so you can see him when he is near you, however, sorry to hear about your BIL passing. I know nothing takes away the hurting but nice that you could be there for her.
> 
> Christmas Greetings to All.


So Lovely!!
JuneK


----------



## jknappva

NanaCaren said:


> Good morning from a snowy Great Bend. We are much warmer today at a balmy 13.8c/ 7f at 07:53, the snow is once again falling nicely. We got another 15.24cm/ 6" of snow over night, making what has already fallen a mer 60.9cm/ 24".
> 
> Morning coffee is very late, I decided seems how the house was so quiet I'd just lay in bed. Then went out to get some photos of the freshly fallen snow before the dogs went out.
> 
> Healing hugs going out to all. Soothing energy for those having to deal with heartache at this time of year.


I'm glad you were able to 'lay around' after waking up. KNowing you, you'll be busy the rest of the day!
The coffee looks delicious, as always. And I so enjoy looking at the beautiful snow scene since it's several hundred miles away.
Hope you're having a wonderful morning.
Junek


----------



## Cashmeregma

NanaCaren said:


> Good morning from a snowy Great Bend. We are much warmer today at a balmy 13.8c/ 7f at 07:53, the snow is once again falling nicely. We got another 15.24cm/ 6" of snow over night, making what has already fallen a mer 60.9cm/ 24".
> 
> Morning coffee is very late, I decided seems how the house was so quiet I'd just lay in bed. Then went out to get some photos of the freshly fallen snow before the dogs went out.
> 
> Healing hugs going out to all. Soothing energy for those having to deal with heartache at this time of year.


Thanks for the coffee and love the photo of the freshly fallen snow. You are 3 degrees colder than we are. Not sure what our snowfall is but it sure has made driving hard. Looks like we should be able to make it to the church Christmas Concert today. DGS was in Wizard of Oz and when done they had to rush for try outs for Beauty and the Beast and it was at least 1/2 hr. away and the roads were awful. Hope they made it on time. What a rush for them running right from the one to the other and not a good time for that in this weather.


----------



## Cashmeregma

They had an article in the paper on the professor killed in the wrong-way driver head-on crash. I thought it was interesting as she was Russian and it tells some of her life and struggles:
http://www.democratandchronicle.com/story/news/local/2013/12/14/loss-reverberates-at-music-school-/4014569/


----------



## Cashmeregma

KateB said:


> What a lovely room! I really need to get my act together....so far the tree is standing (undecorated) in the hall and that's as far as I've got. A start, you may think, but it's been there since Friday! :shock:


This is last year's. It will be the same tree and decorations this year, but I don't even know if it will get done this year at all. Just thought it would be nice, like a Christmas card for all of you. I haven't even done Christmas cards yet except for one person. DH played last night till 10pm at a local restaurant/club and today will be busy too. Our tradition is for the grandchildren to come over and they decorate it, not us. DH just puts up the angel but the grandchildren do the rest and do they ever love doing it. This year they are so busy too. I'm sure glad we took advantage of their younger years before life got so busy. So don't feel bad. This year Christmas decorations and tree are still all in the basement. DH's vacation starts now so that may change. I will post another later if we ever get it up. I edited my card to all of you so you know it is last year, so if you are behind, don't feel badly. I'm way behind and just can't imagine putting ont he Christmas dinner. So thankful my energy is returning though as I know that will help.


----------



## Cashmeregma

jknappva said:


> Here are a couple of pictures of Dianne's wedding gown.
> JuneK


What a dream that gown is and your sister looks so beautiful and elegant in it. Love the way the lace drapes. Perfect and such a lovely couple. How nice of your sister to let us see.

Sounds like DH is waking so I will sign out. Hope everyone has a wonderful day.


----------



## Patches39

PurpleFi said:


> Good morning from Surrey. Just having a coffee before I start getting things ready for family lunch. SWill try and do catch up this evening. Why does the time go so much quick just before CHristmas :?:
> 
> Happy Sunday to you all and photos.....


Really nice photos :-D


----------



## Patches39

Angora1 said:


> Darowil, love the photo of your family. Such a beautiful family. Thank you for posting it. I love all the photos you put on and things you share with us.
> 
> Marykayknits, glad your son is finally stateside again so you can see him when he is near you, however, sorry to hear about your BIL passing. I know nothing takes away the hurting but nice that you could be there for her.
> 
> This year's tree isn't up yet but wanted to send a card to all of you, so here is our tree last year. The grandchildren decorate the tree every year and I think they do a great job. I don't mind if things aren't positioned perfectly as I just love that they do it. This year may get done but not done yet with everyone's busy schedules. You could say Christmas is still in the basement. LOL
> 
> Christmas Greetings to All.


Beautiful


----------



## darowil

Lurker 2 said:


> I just googled Whyalla- was this photo taken in 1995? I am quite astounded by the changes in fashion- first of all I was being directed to tales about a Navy ship, but I think that was around 1985 something that I read, which I think would make your girls older than they should be. It seems to me the girls have your eyes, and David's chin. I have no professional photographs of myself at all! So you must be glad you do have at least one of you all!
> Fine family!


The boat you found was an army ship from WW11 which had been built at the shipyards in Whyalla. It was decommissioned and if my memory holds me correct it was going to scrapped. The council therefore bought the boat and had it brought overland (about 5 Kms I think) and set it up as a Maritime museum. Whayalla was a major shipbuiling port for many years. It still is a major steelworks- BHP Billiton are major employers in Whyalla.
1995 sound right for the school celebrations- the dates don't fit with the mug becuase the 75 years were on the current site, the 100 years must have been on its orginal site. I had forgotten that bit of information until realising that the maths don't work out.


----------



## Patches39

NanaCaren said:


> Good morning from a snowy Great Bend. We are much warmer today at a balmy 13.8c/ 7f at 07:53, the snow is once again falling nicely. We got another 15.24cm/ 6" of snow over night, making what has already fallen a mer 60.9cm/ 24".
> 
> Morning coffee is very late, I decided seems how the house was so quiet I'd just lay in bed. Then went out to get some photos of the freshly fallen snow before the dogs went out.
> 
> Healing hugs going out to all. Soothing energy for those having to deal with heartache at this time of year.


Great coffee, have mind and the snow is beautiful, love the untouched snow.


----------



## Patches39

jknappva said:


> Here are a couple of pictures of Dianne's wedding gown.
> JuneK


She is lovely, they make a lovely couple :-D


----------



## darowil

Angora1 said:


> Guess you can fry your eggs on the sidewalk. I sure hope you have air conditioning. I imagine there will be some deaths with older people who don't. Here we are trying to stay safe with bad snow or ice and you are in the throes of dangerous heat.
> 
> /quote]
> 
> During the cricket today they actually showed an egg being cooked on a metal cover on the ground!
> There may be a death but while this is hot, it is not unusually hot. We expect to have some days this hot during summer. The day Vicky got married almost 4 years ago it was an exceptionally hot day at 43 C (110F)-and to make matters worse it was in the middle of a long spell. And then a few days later Maryanne and i landed in a London with more snow than I saw there in my 3 years of living there.
> 
> Talking of snow people asked the other day about Prince Harry going to the South Pole- on yesterdays news I think it was (actually its now Monday so Saturday) they said he had made it with 2 Australians- whether any one else was with we weren't told! Certainly the picture we were shown had more than 3 people in it.


----------



## darowil

NanaCaren said:


> Good morning from a snowy Great Bend. We are much warmer today at a balmy 13.8c/ 7f at 07:53, the snow is once again falling nicely. We got another 15.24cm/ 6" of snow over night, making what has already fallen a mer 60.9cm/ 24".
> 
> Morning coffee is very late, I decided seems how the house was so quiet I'd just lay in bed. Then went out to get some photos of the freshly fallen snow before the dogs went out.
> 
> Healing hugs going out to all. Soothing energy for those having to deal with heartache at this time of year.


I was rather puzzled by your temperature as 13.8 is a cold day here but seemed very warm for you. The looked at your F and thought thats not right. Its a balmy -13.8C not 13.8! Was trying to work why you had snow when it was so warm.


----------



## darowil

And Caren with your milk jug had to show mine.She was perfectly placed- I didn't need to touch her, simply left her in the cupboard so in the background is my pile of tablecloths which I rarely use now.


----------



## darowil

jknappva said:


> Here are a couple of pictures of Dianne's wedding gown.
> JuneK


It's a great dress- and fits very well! Who knows what you might find on eBay.


----------



## jknappva

Angora1 said:


> What a dream that gown is and your sister looks so beautiful and elegant in it. Love the way the lace drapes. Perfect and such a lovely couple. How nice of your sister to let us see.
> 
> Sounds like DH is waking so I will sign out. Hope everyone has a wonderful day.


It was a lovely gown and a perfect day. Even though it was in February, the weather was beautiful! And they're just as happy today as they were that day. 
The ceremony was in the oldest brick home probably in the country. It was built in the 1670's. And it's special to us since our grandparents lived there for about 20 yrs when I was a child.
Even though your tree was from last year, it's still beautiful. When grandchildren get older, their lives are so full. But I'm glad you had such wonderful memories of them decorating your tree with such delight.
JuneK


----------



## Gweniepooh

Marianne and I talk every day. She is doing okay. Her mom is on a downward spiral health wise and is consuming her time tremendously. Because of this she is not on the KTP except on very rare occasions. Her own health is okay; recovering from her surgery which thank God was benign.



flyty1n said:


> Has anyone heard anything recently from Marianne818? She has been on my mind all day.


----------



## Gweniepooh

Great pictures. Thank you for sharing them. 


nicho said:


> Just dropping in to say a quick Hello even though most of you are sound asleep now. Strange to think of you struggling with dangerous snowy or icy roads whilst we here in the southern hemisphere are wishing for some cool relief from heat and humidity!
> 
> Jynx, belated birthday wishes.
> 
> June, I guess your birthday will be over by the time you see this but hope you had a lovely day.
> 
> Caren, loved your photo of the grandkids. What fun they must have at your place.
> 
> Angora, what gorgeous photos of Brussels! Specially love the lace window display and chuckled to see the wee boy in action. Reminds me of the spitting boy in Koblenz - he is not quite as cheeky though. Here are some photos from our Rhine cruise back in 2010.


----------



## Gweniepooh

Hope you are feeling better Patches. You are so right about how this crazy weather can mess with your sinuses. 


Patches39 said:


> Will be going to bed now, tired sinuses are bothering me, this weather is not good for them. Pray all have a blessed tomorrow, may it be filled with healing, peace, comfort, joy and may it be laced with love.


----------



## Gweniepooh

So good to see you able to post again! I've had you in prayer. Don't overdo with this gathering on the 21st.


Bulldog said:


> Hello my sweet family,
> Just checking in so I can find you tomorrow. I have had a lot going on.
> Carley was sick a week with strep throat and I have been sick a week with an awful sore throat. Guess I will have to go in Monday and be worked in. The kids want a meal this Christmas gathering on the 21st (We usually do fingerfoods) Two of them didn't get to come Thanksgiving, so I guess I better get to some symblance of normal so I can get it all done.
> My computer has been on the fritz. Jim has worked on it all day and it is now up and running. It seems every time I go to different sites looking up patterns that I get viruses or have trouble with my computer working right.
> I have been working on boot cuffs when I have felt like it. Have not felt great with this throat.
> I will probably get my three ladies their cuffs by the first of the year.
> I am so sorry to hear Sam is ill and in hospital. Don't know much of what is going on, except Charlotte is home and doing PT from there. I am so thrilled for her
> The last I heard on Daralenes nephew was that he is home and recovering from there. Another PTL.
> I will try and catch up tomorrow on all news. I have continued to lift you all up though I had no contact. I Love You All...Betty
> Melody, how are you, sweet lady and Linda, prayers still ongoing for your DH.


----------



## Gweniepooh

Lovely family picture. The girls look so much like you! Beautiful.


darowil said:


> Early today with my mug. The girls main primary school, the oldest school in Whyalla which at that time was the largest city in South Australia outside of the metropolitan area turned 75 while we were there.
> Since then they have celebrated their 100th which is what this mug is from. At the 75th anniversary a professional photographer came to the celebrations and we had one of our few professional photos taken.


----------



## Gweniepooh

Have loved all the pictures of Camden market. Looks like such a wonderful place to visit and shop or even just browse.


PurpleFi said:


> Good morning from Surrey. Just having a coffee before I start getting things ready for family lunch. SWill try and do catch up this evening. Why does the time go so much quick just before CHristmas :?:
> 
> Happy Sunday to you all and photos.....


----------



## Gweniepooh

Nice coffee....the snow picture actually made me shiver! Now that is some snowfall....Would love to see it in person but know I would never want to have to live with it.



NanaCaren said:


> Good morning from a snowy Great Bend. We are much warmer today at a balmy 13.8c/ 7f at 07:53, the snow is once again falling nicely. We got another 15.24cm/ 6" of snow over night, making what has already fallen a mer 60.9cm/ 24".
> 
> Morning coffee is very late, I decided seems how the house was so quiet I'd just lay in bed. Then went out to get some photos of the freshly fallen snow before the dogs went out.
> 
> Healing hugs going out to all. Soothing energy for those having to deal with heartache at this time of year.


----------



## Gweniepooh

Last night I finished up the 3rd pair of socks I've been knitting while I sipped on some Drambuie (hope I spelled it right). Hadn't had any in a long time and it tasted perfect. Today I'm probably going to knit some dishcloths/facecloths for DD to take as a hostess gift to give her boyfriend's mom.
They fly out on Wednesday to NYC. Then will start on cap for DH. Very quiet here; DD and DH both working today; couldn't believe DH was asked to work on Sunday but they need to get this job done. Off to find the yarn for the dishcloths...TTYL


----------



## KateB

Caren - Beautiful snow picture!

June - Beautiful bride and dress!


----------



## Designer1234

Purplefi -- I sent you a pm -- I think you got it?? could I have your email address? I thought i had it but my new mac didn't download all my email addresses. thanks dear lady.


----------



## Bonnie7591

Designer1234 said:


> Well, we had a lovely time at Hayley's recital she looked like a doll - her costume was lovely and she beamed from ear to ear. They had flowers for sale to give to the dancers and we bought her roses. ('The same color as I had for my wedding - yellow with orange red tips. A lovely day indeed.
> 
> I am heading for bed - tired tonight -- marking my place too.


Glad you had a good time at the recital.
The Huron Carol I attended last night was amazing, if you ever have the opportunity to go to the show you will not regret it. There are 2 shows left in Calgary & Victoria but it sounds like they try to do it each year. If it comes again I will certainly go & for such a good cause.
My son tried to convince us, his MIL went with me,that we should stay home as there was a freezing rain warning. We didn't run into any rain butOMG did it snow on the way home & the roads were terrible, so many drifts. I almost go stuck in the driveway.


----------



## Bonnie7591

jknappva said:


> So you and your sisters were 'spread out' too. There was only 17 months between my other sister and myself.
> I loved seeing the photo again...it was a special day and she was a beautiful bride. Believe it or not, she bought her wedding dress on EBay!!! She saw it and it was just what she wanted...the fit was perfect and the dress itself was perfect for her!
> Junek


Your sisters dress is beautiful, amazing to buy it from Ebay & have it fit so well.
My sister is 10 yrs younger than me, we have different Dads, my dad died when I was 7 & my brother 3. People rarely even guess we are related as each of us looks like our Dad. Because we had different last names & are so far apart in age many people are shocked when they find out we are related.


----------



## Lurker 2

Bonnie7591 said:


> Your sisters dress is beautiful, amazing to buy it from Ebay & have it fit so well.
> My sister is 10 yrs younger than me, we have different Dads, my dad died when I was 7 & my brother 3. People rarely even guess we are related as each of us looks like our Dad. Because we had different last names & are so far apart in age many people are shocked when they find out we are related.


my girls are a couple of years apart- but were so different in looks, I was sometimes asked if they had the same father!


----------



## Bonnie7591

darowil said:


> Early today with my mug. The girls main primary school, the oldest school in Whyalla which at that time was the largest city in South Australia outside of the metropolitan area turned 75 while we were there.
> Since then they have celebrated their 100th which is what this mug is from. At the 75th anniversary a professional photographer came to the celebrations and we had one of our few professional photos taken.


Great family photo, your daughters sure look like you.


----------



## martina

There were two of each in my family. It was a standing joke that none of us looked alike, or like our parents. That included my brother and sister who were twins. Yes, we all had the same parents.


----------



## Dreamweaver

Marikayknits said:


> I am finally getting caught with KTP, although I missed alot of last week's posts. This has been a roller coaster month for me. On the plus side, my son finished with a job in Australia (he was gone a whole year) and has been home since the week before Thanksgiving. He will go back to his previous job as a lighting tech. with the Chinese Golden Dragon Acrobats two days after Christmas. They travel all over the United States, so we get to see him whenever they are close enough to where we live. Sadly, my sister's husband passed away the day before Thanksgiving. He had severe lung problems, but it was still a shock. My sister lives in Ohio about an hour's drive away from me and I have been trying to spend a little extra time with her. Fortunately her son,daughter and grandchildren live close by, and they are helping her too.
> I made sugar cookies, ladylocks, and strawberries (sort of a candy) with her granddaughter and great granddaughter on Friday. However, due to my oven needing repaired I have not baked anything for myself. The part comes on Monday, and DH has promised I can start my baking on Tuesday! YEA!! I have written a book, and it is late so I should go to bed. Maybe our Christmas tree will get done tomorrow or Monday. (My son has been a big help, even helped make the cookies at my sister's house on Friday) And now to bed for sure!!


So sorry for your family's loss. It will be a difficult holiday for her do all the extra time you can give will make a big difference. Keeping busy with old traditions is a good way to show that, though there is sadness, lopsided goes noon.....


----------



## Miss Pam

Bonnie7591 said:


> Great family photo, your daughters sure look like you.


I agree - and they do.


----------



## Bonnie7591

Lurker 2 said:


> And it looks like I am here solo- the British contingent appear to be having a busy Sunday, Australians have all logged off early, and it is a little early in the day for America- not even NanaCaren shows as online- and she is usually up by now- maybe she is having a sleep in? My sitting room is holding the heat it reads 24 on one thermometer and 25 on the other. but 18 outside. Poor Bonnie with her wind chill factor- was it down to -32, forget whether she had quoted Celsius or Fahrenheit. One of my daughter's relatives is living in Singapore again- I googled their temperature out of curiosity 26 C but 88% humidity- I had thought it might be hotter.


The temperature I quoted was celcius but once it gets so cold there is little difference, at -40 both are the same, darn cold! They keep predicting we are to go up to -5C but still -20


----------



## Lurker 2

Bonnie7591 said:


> The temperature I quoted was celcius but once it gets so cold there is little difference, at -40 both are the same, darn cold! They keep predicting we are to go up to -5C but still -20


With you being in Canada- that seemed logical! With our very temperate climate, it is hard to imagine being so cold, although Shirley says they were colder in our winters while she lived here, than they were at home!


----------



## KateB

martina said:
 

> There were two of each in my family. It was a standing joke that none of us looked alike, or like our parents. That included my brother and sister who were twins. Yes, we all had the same parents.


My DH, his brother and his sister were all born in India as his dad managed a tea plantation out there. DH and his sister have dark hair like their mum and dad, but his brother is red haired. Years after they had returned to Scotland another brother was born, also with red hair and DH's dad remarked that the other red haired brother must be his after all, unless the milkman had followed them from India! My MIL was not amused!


----------



## Onthewingsofadove

Thanks for the update on Marianne I have been concerned for her but was afraid to ask. Please tell her of our love and prayers and let her know we patiently await her return to us.
Trisha


Gweniepooh said:


> Marianne and I talk every day. She is doing okay. Her mom is on a downward spiral health wise and is consuming her time tremendously. Because of this she is not on the KTP except on very rare occasions. Her own health is okay; recovering from her surgery which thank God was benign.


----------



## Dreamweaver

darowil said:


> And Caren with your milk jug had to show mine.She was perfectly placed- I didn't need to touch her, simply left her in the cupboard so in the background is my pile of tablecloths which I rarely use now.


I have a little one just like that. Our central Market has several different critters....


----------



## Bonnie7591

Angora, what a beautiful livingroom you have, looks great.

Caren, thanks for the morning coffee. Yur poor spruce tree looks like it could not hold one more flake of snow.

Purple fi, thanks for posting the photos, it is so nice to get a view of places I will probably never visit.

Isn't it crazy about the snow in the middle east. I was reading an article about the poor Syrian refugees living in tents being cold & wet, those poor people. I had to look on the map to see how far south it was, for some reason I was thinking it was much farther south than it is, I always think of Africa as being hot


----------



## Dreamweaver

I need to go back a read so e middle pages, but need to get on with some projects right now. Time is a satin'. Try to keep the chatter down so a gal has a chance of staying current!


----------



## Bonnie7591

darowil said:


> Talking of snow people asked the other day about Prince Harry going to the South Pole- on yesterdays news I think it was (actually its now Monday so Saturday) they said he had made it with 2 Australians- whether any one else was with we weren't told! Certainly the picture we were shown had more than 3 people in it.


I don't recall who they were but there were several Canadian vetrans with them, I think if I remember correctly they were te ones with orange jackets


----------



## Bonnie7591

Angora1 said:


> They had an article in the paper on the professor killed in the wrong-way driver head-on crash. I thought it was interesting as she was Russian and it tells some of her life and struggles:
> http://www.democratandchronicle.com/story/news/local/2013/12/14/loss-reverberates-at-music-school-/4014569/


What a good article. So sad to die so senselessly.


----------



## Dreamweaver

Designer1234 said:


> HAPPY BIRTHDAY JUNE! dear sister -- I hope you have a wonderful day - you are such an addition to the tea Party -- we love your humor and your kindness.
> 
> I can't remember what pictures I posted earlier in the year but these are for you especially. I am so glad you are part of my life. Shirley


It never fails to amaze me at your broad range of talents and beautiful work....


----------



## Bonnie7591

Lurker 2 said:


> With you being in Canada- that seemed logical! With our very temperate climate, it is hard to imagine being so cold, although Shirley says they were colder in our winters while she lived here, than they were at home!


Is is a running joke that "it's a dry cold", supposedly not so cold as where there is more humidity but at -40 exposed skin is supposed to freeze in 1 minute that is why we have wind chill warnings


----------



## gottastch

Good morning...getting close to Noon, actually. I'm moving rather slowly today. The sun is out but it is cold...2 degrees F...at least it is above zero - LOL. We have wind again today so I'm sure the "feels like" temp. is below zero. We will be warming up some, during the week, so when I am out and about for errands, it won't feel quite so raw.

I have been faithfully keeping up with the December KAL dishcloth from the Riddle Me This blog: http://thedomesticdash.com/riddle-me-this-december/?subscribe=success#blog_subscription-2

As we knit, we are supposed to guess what the image on the cloth will be. I can't decide if we are knitting from the bottom up or the top down and I have no idea what the image is shaping up to be...kinda fun.

Darowil, I finally got Day 1 and the spacer section done on the 2013 Advent scarf  I am using sock yarn and size US 4 needles. I am into the second section and have to repeat rows 3-14 yet. I hope to knock out a few more sections today. I'd like to wear my scarf on Christmas. The photo is my progress thus far.

Football is already on the TV and dear husband and dear son are in the semi-finals with their fantasy football team. They have so much fun strategizing and deciding which guys on their team they will play. They have to have their line-up entered into the computer by Noon, before kick-off.

I found a recipe for "Best-Ever Potato Soup." I've had it on my mind since visiting my dear cousin this past week. She was making some for a get together she was going to and it smelled soooooo good in her house! No worries...here is the recipe:

BEST-EVER POTATO SOUP (from Taste of Home Magazine)

Yield: 2 quarts
Total Time: 30 minutes

6 bacon strips, diced
3 cups cubed, peeled potatoes (I like the peel)
1, 14.5-ounce can chicken broth
1 small carrot, grated (I will add more and will slice)
1/2 cup onion, chopped (might add a little more)
1 tablespoon dried parsley flakes
1/2 teaspoon each celery seed, salt and pepper (I will use a rib or two of real celery)
3 tablespoons all-purpose flour
3 cups 2% milk
8 ounces processed cheese (e.g. Velveeta), cubed
2 green onions/scallions, thinly sliced for garnish

In a large saucepan, cook bacon until crisp, drain. Add the potatoes, broth, carrot, onion, parsley, celery seed (I will omit and use real celery), salt and pepper to the bacon drippings (if there is too much bacon grease, I will spoon some out). Cover and simmer until potatoes are tender, about 15 minutes.

Whisk flour and milk together until smooth. Add to soup and bring to a boil. Boil and stir for 2 minutes then add the cubed cheese. Stir until cheese is melted and the soup is heated through.

Garnish with green onions, if desired.

Since I can never leave a recipe alone, I already know that I will be using the real celery and maybe half of the Velveeta and the other half real cheddar cheese. I bet for those who have gluten issues, you could omit the flour and just put some of the soup in the blender to puree it and add it back in to the pot??? I also have 2 cooked chicken breasts that I will chop and add in at the last minute, just to heat through since they are already cooked  Wish me luck!!!


----------



## Dreamweaver

Poledra65 said:


> Happy Birthday June!!! May it be a verry merry day for you and follow you through to the next one.
> Thank goodness Julie watches the birthdays or I'd never be on time with birthday wishes.


How cute is that cake and your skyscrapers are always wonderful. Such striking colors....


----------



## Bonnie7591

Dreamweaver said:


> I need to go back a read so e middle pages, but need to get on with some projects right now. Time is a satin'. Try to keep the chatter down so a gal has a chance of staying current!


Sometimes it is jard to keep up, I am amazed at how may pages accumulate in a day. I think i have caught up now & hope I made the comments Imeant to.

Good luck with getting your mom to listen to reason & getting help from your siblings. It always seems that dealing with parents gets dumped on one of the kids when it would be so. Much more manageable if everyone pitched in & all kept the same line on what can & can't be done.


----------



## Dreamweaver

Bonnie7591 said:


> Dreamweaver said:
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks.... I was just talking to brother yesterday about how we needed to have a meet about mom and see if we couldn't all come to a compromise about her living arrangements that we were all comfortable with..... I'm the only one that sees these things first hand... I think we will try to have a chat after the first of the year but, in the meantime... I guess we are going to have to check on her even more often. I already know she is not cooking and we try to keep her in prepared meals/leftovers. She fired the house cleaner yesterday.... and there I no way I have the energy to do two houses... so we are going to have to establish some rules.....
> 
> I am glad to hear you are feeling better, hope it continues to improve.
> I don't know what is available in the US, but do you have Lifecall? It is a wristband or necklace they wear, if they fall or something, push the button & it calls help. We had it for my dad the last 2 yrs he lived alone, it gives a little peace of mind.
> 
> 
> 
> We do have several life alert services, but she has rejected that idea as well. In fact, I just mention ponied it again this week. She does tend to keep her cell phone with her... But she is not good at working it so not a lot of confidence in that being the answer....
Click to expand...


----------



## Dreamweaver

Bonnie7591 said:


> Dreamweaver said:
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks.... I was just talking to brother yesterday about how we needed to have a meet about mom and see if we couldn't all come to a compromise about her living arrangements that we were all comfortable with..... I'm the only one that sees these things first hand... I think we will try to have a chat after the first of the year but, in the meantime... I guess we are going to have to check on her even more often. I already know she is not cooking and we try to keep her in prepared meals/leftovers. She fired the house cleaner yesterday.... and there I no way I have the energy to do two houses... so we are going to have to establish some rules.....
> 
> I am glad to hear you are feeling better, hope it continues to improve.
> I don't know what is available in the US, but do you have Lifecall? It is a wristband or necklace they wear, if they fall or something, push the button & it calls help. We had it for my dad the last 2 yrs he lived alone, it gives a little peace of mind.
> 
> 
> 
> We do have several life alert services, but she has rejected that idea as well. In fact, I just mention ponied it again this week. She does tend to keep her cell phone with her... But she is not good at working it so not a lot of confidence in that being the answer....
Click to expand...


----------



## Dreamweaver

KateB said:


> Just had to share this photo of my 2 year old great niece and my 5 year old great nephew. They're not brother and sister, but cousins (their mums are my nieces) and I think they both look lovely all dressed up for the Christmas party at the local Golf Club.


Just adorable. What a good looking lot!


----------



## Lurker 2

gottastch said:


> Good morning...getting close to Noon, actually. I'm moving rather slowly today. The sun is out but it is cold...2 degrees F...at least it is above zero - LOL. We have wind again today so I'm sure the "feels like" temp. is below zero. We will be warming up some, during the week, so when I am out and about for errands, it won't feel quite so raw.
> 
> The scarf is looking lovely!


----------



## Bonnie7591

Well, must rise up & get my gifts wrapped today so I know if I am missing anything, I know i have too many things for the grandkids.

If anyone needs a quick gift, I made this hat, turned out great & was quite easy.
http://www.ravelry.com/patterns/library/butterfly-hat

I purchased a CD at the concert last night,( profits go to the local food bank) it is running now,really nice Christmas music, Tom Jackson. Twas the Moon of Wintertime. I don't know if you can listen on Itunes butmight be worth a look.


----------



## martina

Jinx could her Doctor or someone else talk your Mother into making life easier for all concerned? Sometimes family are too close to make these difficult positions clear whereas an outsider can. You need to take care of yourself too.


----------



## Dreamweaver

RookieRetiree said:


> Jynx - good to see you on here; seems like you're back on daily for Mom care; so sorry to hear she may have had a stroke. Please take care of yourself!
> 
> Everyone, please stay warm (or Julie, etc. cool).


Glad you are feeling a little better.

I may be reading things in to mom's behavior, etc, but it sure is deteriorating. Hope brother really sees it when he comes down for a couple of days. I know his wife will be taken aback and be upset that I have not decorated her house, done her ironing, cleaned, etc... But I am doing this on purpose so mom will possibly accept that do she needs more help and that we can't always supply it all......I do fee so sorry for her though, knowing she expects her kid's to rescue her and make everything the way she wants,,even when not doable.

Glad to see you are getting back to some volunteer work. I know you have the expertise to help,so many... But don't know where you find the time to do all you do as it is......


----------



## gottastch

Lurker 2 said:


> gottastch said:
> 
> 
> 
> Good morning...getting close to Noon, actually. I'm moving rather slowly today. The sun is out but it is cold...2 degrees F...at least it is above zero - LOL. We have wind again today so I'm sure the "feels like" temp. is below zero. We will be warming up some, during the week, so when I am out and about for errands, it won't feel quite so raw.
> 
> The scarf is looking lovely!
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks, Julie!!!
Click to expand...


----------



## Dreamweaver

gagesmom said:


> I have to work tomorrow morning. Hope I get snowed in here. LOL.
> 
> I had impressions made on the wednesday that just passed and I go to him next friday he said for a fitting. I have no idea if he can make them that fast to get them fitted. Can he? If so I am so excited that I may just get them for Christmas.


I am doing a bit of the same thing but the first fitting for me was just the metal base. The teeth are being added now. I should have them for Christmas IF I can fit picking them up into my schedule....


----------



## gottastch

Dreamweaver said:


> Glad you are feeling a little better.
> 
> I may be reading things in to mom's behavior, etc, but it sure is deteriorating. Hope brother really sees it when he comes down for a couple of days. I know his wife will be taken aback and be upset that I have not decorated her house, done her ironing, cleaned, etc... But I am doing this on purpose so mom will possibly accept that do she needs more help and that we can't always supply it all......I do fee so sorry for her though, knowing she expects her kid's to rescue her and make everything the way she wants,,even when not doable.
> 
> Glad to see you are getting back to some volunteer work. I know you have the expertise to help,so many... But don't know where you find the time to do all you do as it is......


I don't know if this is possible for you, Jynx, but I found it was easier to NOT tell my mom when my brother (traveling from Arkansas to Minnesota) was coming to see her. I would tell him how she was slipping and how I was so worried and of course she would know he was coming and would get all excited and you would never know all the things were going on with her were actually happening when he visited. She was clear-minded and all spiffed up with her hair done, etc. He would look at me and say, "You said there was a problem?" Used to make me so mad! She'd get so "up" when he was visiting. When I didn't tell her he was coming, he clearly saw what I was talking about...just a thought. I am sending you BIG HUGS...I know how difficult this is.


----------



## Dreamweaver

RookieRetiree said:


> It definitely was a Friday, the 13th. Our daughter lost her job as a Cardiac Stem Cell Researcher as they're shutting down the program. She'll be winding the project down while looking for a new job through the holidays and January. Keep good thoughts headed her way.


Oh no... That is really bad news. My memory is probably failing, but wasn't this a fairly new position she took earlier this year. She is so talented, I'm sure she will find a new one but it is always so stressful and right here at the holidays......

I almost feel guilt telling you that Mark will go through orientation on Monday to make his job permanent instead of as a contract employee. It will be the first time in his their married life that he has a schedule that can be counted on and constant benefits. He is still doing voice overs and acting, but this will give them long term security... Nice as they are getting older.


----------



## Dreamweaver

Can't believe I am finally current. That won't last long. Off to get something accomplished and get another pair of sox on.. My feet are freezing!


----------



## jknappva

Gweniepooh said:


> Marianne and I talk every day. She is doing okay. Her mom is on a downward spiral health wise and is consuming her time tremendously. Because of this she is not on the KTP except on very rare occasions. Her own health is okay; recovering from her surgery which thank God was benign.


Even though I don't mention Marianne, I do think of her often. I know her mother was beginning to take more of her time even before her surgery. But it's wonderful that the surgery was successful and the growth was benign.
Please give her my love when you talk to her.
JuneK


----------



## TNS

Shirley, what a lovely and loving gift from Pat. You two are obviously on the same wavelength and very caring of each other, what more can you ask of a lifetime partner? I hope your Christmas is warm and happy, and that the impending family removal won't make you feel too "alone". How far away is Vancouver island? I assume it will be a reasonable distance to travel.


----------



## jknappva

Bonnie7591 said:


> Your sisters dress is beautiful, amazing to buy it from Ebay & have it fit so well.
> My sister is 10 yrs younger than me, we have different Dads, my dad died when I was 7 & my brother 3. People rarely even guess we are related as each of us looks like our Dad. Because we had different last names & are so far apart in age many people are shocked when they find out we are related.


Our father died when my sister was only 8 months old so she never knew what a great father he was. 
JuneK


----------



## jknappva

Bonnie7591 said:


> I don't recall who they were but there were several Canadian vetrans with them, I think if I remember correctly they were te ones with orange jackets


I also heard that the charity they were raising money for cancelled the trip because of such bad weather (what did they expect in Antarctica!!!LOL!) but Harry and I think most of them decided to keep going to the pole anyway.
JuneK


----------



## jknappva

Bonnie7591 said:


> Is is a running joke that "it's a dry cold", supposedly not so cold as where there is more humidity but at -40 exposed skin is supposed to freeze in 1 minute that is why we have wind chill warnings


And they say a dry heat isn't as bad as a damp heat...humidity, etc. Well, big deal, when it's 100 F, it depends on whether you want to bake in dry heat, or boil in humidity. Hot is hot and cold is cold...when either is extreme!
JuneK


----------



## jknappva

. 

Darowil, I finally got Day 1 and the spacer section done on the 2013 Advent scarf  I am using sock yarn and size US 4 needles. I am into the second section and have to repeat rows 3-14 yet. I hope to knock out a few more sections today. I'd like to wear my scarf on Christmas. The photo is my progress thus far.

Football is already on the TV and dear husband and dear son are in the semi-finals with their fantasy football team. They have so much fun strategizing and deciding which guys on their team they will play. They have to have their line-up entered into the computer by Noon, before kick-off.

Sounds like your DH and Ds are having fun with the fantasy football!
Your scarf is absolutely beautiful as was Darowil's...love the purple. I would love to do one but I have so many other things started....
The potato soup sounds a lot like the one our minister's wife makes. And it's delicious.
Junek


----------



## jknappva

If anyone needs a quick gift, I made this hat, turned out great & was quite easy.
http://www.ravelry.com/patterns/library/butterfly-hat

I purchased a CD at the concert last night,( profits go to the local food bank) it is running now,really nice Christmas music, Tom Jackson. Twas the Moon of Wintertime. I don't know if you can listen on Itunes butmight be worth a look.[/quote]

I downloaded the hat pattern...I know I probably won't make it before Christmas but it's really a pretty pattern.
Will check out Itunes for the song. Love the title of it!
JuneK


----------



## jknappva

Dreamweaver said:


> Glad you are feeling a little better.
> 
> I may be reading things in to mom's behavior, etc, but it sure is deteriorating. Hope brother really sees it when he comes down for a couple of days. I know his wife will be taken aback and be upset that I have not decorated her house, done her ironing, cleaned, etc... But I am doing this on purpose so mom will possibly accept that do she needs more help and that we can't always supply it all......I do fee so sorry for her though, knowing she expects her kid's to rescue her and make everything the way she wants,,even when not doable.
> 
> Glad to see you are getting back to some volunteer work. I know you have the expertise to help,so many... But don't know where you find the time to do all you do as it is......


Well, it's about time your brothr and his wife have a wake up call. And if they see that you can't do it all, perhaps it will be worthwhile.
And, unfortunately, our elderly parents can't accept things the way they really are.
I'm praying things will work out for the best for you, Dear Jynx.
JuneK


----------



## Lurker 2

R.I.P. Peter o'Toole- loved him so much as Lawrence of Arabia- but I believe he was quite seriously alcoholic.


----------



## machriste

Happy Birthday, June, a bit belated. We celebrated Jack's birthday Friday and Saturday. His daughter flew in from Denver. They had a good visit. The last time she came was in mid-September when he was two weeks out of hospital after a very scary episode of pneumonia, sepsis and a few other things on top of his lung cancer. She was thrilled with his improvement since then.


----------



## machriste

Oh dear, I really was out of it for a few days--Happy Birthday, Jynx, and many wishes for a year of good health ahead!!!


----------



## Pup lover

Dreamweaver said:


> Glad you are feeling a little better.
> 
> I may be reading things in to mom's behavior, etc, but it sure is deteriorating. Hope brother really sees it when he comes down for a couple of days. I know his wife will be taken aback and be upset that I have not decorated her house, done her ironing, cleaned, etc... But I am doing this on purpose so mom will possibly accept that do she needs more help and that we can't always supply it all......I do fee so sorry for her though, knowing she expects her kid's to rescue her and make everything the way she wants,,even when not doable.
> 
> Glad to see you are getting back to some volunteer work. I know you have the expertise to help,so many... But don't know where you find the time to do all you do as it is......


Its ridiculous for anyone to expect you to do that at your mothers. You have not had a great year medically and are just getting back on your feet and able to do for yourself. You need to continue to care for yourself and get back 100%. Sorry not trying to be mean or offend, but if you are down again you cant help anyone at all.


----------



## Designer1234

Dreamweaver said:


> We do have several life alert services, but she has rejected that idea as well. In fact, I just mention ponied it again this week. She does tend to keep her cell phone with her... But she is not good at working it so not a lot of confidence in that being the answer....


I just hope I am never a problem for my kids -- I just refuse to do to them what my mil expected from us.

I hope I will know when it is time to go into a retirement living place - and if needed one that can help me if I need it. I feel so strongly about it - I guess I am just too indepdendent. We are lucky to be together dh and I - but if I was alone -- kick my but (on line) if I sound like I am demanding too much from my son and his wife - or my daughter. I don't mind help but I don't want to make their lives miserable or cause them any more stress that I can possibly help. We don't interfere in their lives and I just hope we can continue that way.

Jynx -- Prayers are with you that your brother and his wife take it seriously. you need a life too. It sounds as if she needs to be in a safe place where kindness prevails -- she might enjoy it -- so many dig their heels in but when push comes to shove and they finally have to go into a place - they end up enjoying it so much more -- especially if they go in before they become unable to do much. I hope that they are more willing to share the responsibility and back you. It should be even - although it often is n't.

This growing old is not a fun trip.


----------



## martina

jknappva said:


> I also heard that the charity they were raising money for cancelled the trip because of such bad weather (what did they expect in Antarctica!!!LOL!) but Harry and I think most of them decided to keep going to the pole anyway.
> JuneK


From what I have read, they all made it , but as one team not three. They decided that making it a race was too hazardous so combining them all made more sense. Whether they have raised any money I am not sure. Will post if I find out anything. Either way they all did very well indeed.


----------



## Designer1234

Bonnie7591 said:


> If anyone needs a quick gift, I made this hat, turned out great & was quite easy.
> http://www.ravelry.com/patterns/library/butterfly-hat
> 
> I purchased a CD at the concert last night,( profits go to the local food bank) it is running now,really nice Christmas music, Tom Jackson. Twas the Moon of Wintertime. I don't know if you can listen on Itunes butmight be worth a look.


I enjoy Tom Jackson and especially the Moon of Wintertime. My son has it in Huron - he received it last year although I have not bought one -- He has done so much for the homeless and represents the first nations so well. I am glad you enjoyed your concert. i thought of you being there -- He is in Calgary - I checked for tickets when I read your post -- sold out here.

I really like that hat pattern. I am going to do a cowl with the same stitch to match.

I have so much more yarn than I realized (I bought see through tubs and still have some in drawers. I plan on using up a lot of it for charity next winter. I figure if I don't buy any more yarn and make as many cowls, hats scarves and mittens it will help reduce this stash which shows I went way overboard buying. I figure if I start right away and make a charity set every other project all year I should have a lot for the Inn from the cold and the Mustard Seed drop in center next October.

Time to finish this set and finish up some more dishcloths for Gayle as I keep her supplied each year and am behind a bit. talk to you all later.


----------



## jknappva

Lurker 2 said:


> R.I.P. Peter o'Toole- loved him so much as Lawrence of Arabia- but I believe he was quite seriously alcoholic.


Oh, no. I'm so sorry to hear that. I haven't had the news on since early in the morning. Yes, I remembered that he was an alcoholic. He was so great and gorgeous as Lawrence of Arabia. 
But you could see how much he had deteriorated in his later roles. 
If I remember correctly, he and Richard Harris were great drinking buddies when they were younger but HArris gave it up or at least moderated his behavior. And isn't it ironic that he died several years ago!?
JuneK


----------



## jknappva

machriste said:


> Happy Birthday, June, a bit belated. We celebrated Jack's birthday Friday and Saturday. His daughter flew in from Denver. They had a good visit. The last time she came was in mid-September when he was two weeks out of hospital after a very scary episode of pneumonia, sepsis and a few other things on top of his lung cancer. She was thrilled with his improvement since then.


Thank you. How wonderful that he has improved so much. Praying for continued good health for him.
JuneK


----------



## jknappva

Designer1234 said:


> I just hope I am never a problem for my kids -- I just refuse to do to them what my mil expected from us.
> 
> I hope I will know when it is time to go into a retirement living place - and if needed one that can help me if I need it. I feel so strongly about it - I guess I am just too indepdendent. We are lucky to be together dh and I - but if I was alone -- kick my but (on line) if I sound like I am demanding too much from my son and his wife - or my daughter. I don't mind help but I don't want to make their lives miserable or cause them any more stress that I can possibly help. We don't interfere in their lives and I just hope we can continue that way.
> 
> Jynx -- Prayers are with you that your brother and his wife take it seriously. you need a life too. It sounds as if she needs to be in a safe place where kindness prevails -- she might enjoy it -- so many dig their heels in but when push comes to shove and they finally have to go into a place - they end up enjoying it so much more -- especially if they go in before they become unable to do much. I hope that they are more willing to share the responsibility and back you. It should be even - although it often is n't.
> 
> This growing old is not a fun trip.


I've already told my daughter when I get to the point that I can't do ANYTHING for myself or when I'm not able to walk, etc, she's to put me in a nursing home whether I agree or not.
Sometimes our minds also are slowing down when the physical body starts deteriorating so severely. I'll not have her pulling and dragging trying to lift me like I've heard some friends say they had to do for their mother.
JuneK


----------



## Bonnie7591

I was looking for a pattern for a santa face a few days ago & today someone posted it.

http://www.knittingparadise.com/t-222476-1.html#4471495
It is very cute.
I also saw someone had posted a very strange request. She wanted to know if there was acrylic yarn that had ASBESTOS in it so it would be safe for charity knitting as it would be fire retardant. It is just me or have the anti-acrylic group pushed common sense over a cliff? (Please no one be offended by this)


----------



## Designer1234

TNS said:


> Shirley, what a lovely and loving gift from Pat. You two are obviously on the same wavelength and very caring of each other, what more can you ask of a lifetime partner? I hope your Christmas is warm and happy, and that the impending family removal won't make you feel too "alone". How far away is Vancouver island? I assume it will be a reasonable distance to travel.


We are fortunate that both of them work for Air Canada and we get a special rate to fly with them so we can go out there for a lot less -- we were talking about it last night and they definitely want us to go out for a couple of weeks at a time 2 or 3 times a year. They will also come here - as they will use Calgary as a headquarters for skiing so it won't be too bad.

Yes I was so happy with my lovely little cross. I said it was diamnond chips but Pat said he thought they were not as he thought if I lost it I wouldn't feel so badly. It is very lovely though and I am thrilled with it. Actually it relieves my mind as I want to wear it all the time like he does his. 
I lost the previous cross he gave when we went to Scotland (it is somewhere on the west coast of Scotland between Mallaig and Oban! and I just never thought to get another one. I am really pleased with this one. It is very pretty and means a lot to me.

I would post a picture of Hayley but her parents prefer she be kept off the computer -I actually have no problem with that at all. I do wish I could show her off to everyone but I understand their wishes. She looked so pretty yesterday -- in a pink outfit with a white fir hat. and there were eight of them in her group - she danced beautifully. We bought roses for her - so did my daughter, her aunt so she was pleased  about that. YOu sbould have seen the little 3 year olds. one didn't want to leave the stage and stood there throwing kisses at everyone. so sweet.


----------



## RookieRetiree

I added sauted leeks and real celery to my potato soup and left half of the potatoes in chunks and blended the remainder to thicken the soup. I still used a little milk slurry to make it even thicker, but the cubed cheddar cheese thickens it also. It's a wonderful soup -- I added just a dash or two of crushed red pepper flakes right on top of each bowl along with the scallions---very pretty!



gottastch said:


> Good morning...getting close to Noon, actually. I'm moving rather slowly today. The sun is out but it is cold...2 degrees F...at least it is above zero - LOL. We have wind again today so I'm sure the "feels like" temp. is below zero. We will be warming up some, during the week, so when I am out and about for errands, it won't feel quite so raw.
> 
> I have been faithfully keeping up with the December KAL dishcloth from the Riddle Me This blog: http://thedomesticdash.com/riddle-me-this-december/?subscribe=success#blog_subscription-2
> 
> As we knit, we are supposed to guess what the image on the cloth will be. I can't decide if we are knitting from the bottom up or the top down and I have no idea what the image is shaping up to be...kinda fun.
> 
> Darowil, I finally got Day 1 and the spacer section done on the 2013 Advent scarf  I am using sock yarn and size US 4 needles. I am into the second section and have to repeat rows 3-14 yet. I hope to knock out a few more sections today. I'd like to wear my scarf on Christmas. The photo is my progress thus far.
> 
> Football is already on the TV and dear husband and dear son are in the semi-finals with their fantasy football team. They have so much fun strategizing and deciding which guys on their team they will play. They have to have their line-up entered into the computer by Noon, before kick-off.
> 
> I found a recipe for "Best-Ever Potato Soup." I've had it on my mind since visiting my dear cousin this past week. She was making some for a get together she was going to and it smelled soooooo good in her house! No worries...here is the recipe:
> 
> BEST-EVER POTATO SOUP (from Taste of Home Magazine)
> 
> Yield: 2 quarts
> Total Time: 30 minutes
> 
> 6 bacon strips, diced
> 3 cups cubed, peeled potatoes (I like the peel)
> 1, 14.5-ounce can chicken broth
> 1 small carrot, grated (I will add more and will slice)
> 1/2 cup onion, chopped (might add a little more)
> 1 tablespoon dried parsley flakes
> 1/2 teaspoon each celery seed, salt and pepper (I will use a rib or two of real celery)
> 3 tablespoons all-purpose flour
> 3 cups 2% milk
> 8 ounces processed cheese (e.g. Velveeta), cubed
> 2 green onions/scallions, thinly sliced for garnish
> 
> In a large saucepan, cook bacon until crisp, drain. Add the potatoes, broth, carrot, onion, parsley, celery seed (I will omit and use real celery), salt and pepper to the bacon drippings (if there is too much bacon grease, I will spoon some out). Cover and simmer until potatoes are tender, about 15 minutes.
> 
> Whisk flour and milk together until smooth. Add to soup and bring to a boil. Boil and stir for 2 minutes then add the cubed cheese. Stir until cheese is melted and the soup is heated through.
> 
> Garnish with green onions, if desired.
> 
> Since I can never leave a recipe alone, I already know that I will be using the real celery and maybe half of the Velveeta and the other half real cheddar cheese. I bet for those who have gluten issues, you could omit the flour and just put some of the soup in the blender to puree it and add it back in to the pot??? I also have 2 cooked chicken breasts that I will chop and add in at the last minute, just to heat through since they are already cooked  Wish me luck!!!


----------



## Lurker 2

Bonnie7591 said:


> I was looking for a pattern for a santa face a few days ago & today someone posted it.
> 
> http://www.knittingparadise.com/t-222476-1.html#4471495
> It is very cute.
> I also saw someone had posted a very strange request. She wanted to know if there was acrylic yarn that had ASBESTOS in it so it would be safe for charity knitting as it would be fire retardant. It is just me or have the anti-acrylic group pushed common sense over a cliff? (Please no one be offended by this)


And give all the charity recipients Asbestosis?????? Oh no!


----------



## Lurker 2

Designer1234 said:


> We are fortunate that both of them work for Air Canada and we get a special rate to fly with them so we can go out there for a lot less -- we were talking about it last night and they definitely want us to go out for a couple of weeks at a time 2 or 3 times a year. They will also come here - as they will use Calgary as a headquarters for skiing so it won't be too bad.
> 
> Yes I was so happy with my lovely little cross. I said it was diamnond chips but Pat said he thought they were not as he thought if I lost it I wouldn't feel so badly. It is very lovely though and I am thrilled with it. Actually it relieves my mind as I want to wear it all the time like he does his.
> I lost the cross he gave me after we went to Scotland (it is somewhere on the west coast of Scotland between Mallaig and Oban! and I just never thought to get another one. I am really pleased with this one. It is very pretty and means a lot to me.
> 
> I would post a picture of Hayley but her parents prefer she be kept off the computer -I actually have no problem with that at all. I do wish I could show her off to everyone but I understand their wishes. She looked so pretty yesterday -- in a pink outfit with a white fir hat. and there were eight of them in her group - she danced beautifully. We bought roses for her - so did my daughter, her aunt so she was pleased about that. YOu sbould have seen the little 3 year olds. one didn't want to leave the stage and stood there throwing kisses at everyone. so sweet.


That is why I only ever post unrecognisable or elderly photos of the GK's- I don't see the harm in posting baby photos of a ten year old!


----------



## RookieRetiree

I worry so much about you....I know your Mom wants things to be done by family (not strangers as my MIL would always say) - but sometimes, it's just not possible. Once we did get someone in to clean in-laws' house, MIL looked forward to her coming because she'd have someone new to talk to that week. It does work out after a shaky beginning...same thing with FIL---he didn't want any help except us, but then was so glad when others came in. It all takes getting used to and change is never easy and it's harder for us to take as we get older.

Hope you find a solution soon....and we'll help you tell SIL that she can decorate, iron, cook meals, etc. for awhile.



Dreamweaver said:


> Glad you are feeling a little better.
> 
> I may be reading things in to mom's behavior, etc, but it sure is deteriorating. Hope brother really sees it when he comes down for a couple of days. I know his wife will be taken aback and be upset that I have not decorated her house, done her ironing, cleaned, etc... But I am doing this on purpose so mom will possibly accept that do she needs more help and that we can't always supply it all......I do fee so sorry for her though, knowing she expects her kid's to rescue her and make everything the way she wants,,even when not doable.
> 
> Glad to see you are getting back to some volunteer work. I know you have the expertise to help,so many... But don't know where you find the time to do all you do as it is......


----------



## RookieRetiree

Don't ever feel guilty about spreading good news...that's awesome for Mark; that's a hard business to get regular work with benefits.

DD is feeling the "loss" of the job and in shock and troubled that she has to start the job hunt process...but I've tried to stress to her that she can spend more time with her son that's she's not been able to before. I hope I didn't come across as unsympathetic---I am, but also know that she has a very good safety net.



Dreamweaver said:


> Oh no... That is really bad news. My memory is probably failing, but wasn't this a fairly new position she took earlier this year. She is so talented, I'm sure she will find a new one but it is always so stressful and right here at the holidays......
> 
> I almost feel guilt telling you that Mark will go through orientation on Monday to make his job permanent instead of as a contract employee. It will be the first time in his their married life that he has a schedule that can be counted on and constant benefits. He is still doing voice overs and acting, but this will give them long term security... Nice as they are getting older.


----------



## martina

Bonnie7591 said:


> I also saw someone had posted a very strange request. She wanted to know if there was acrylic yarn that had ASBESTOS in it so it would be safe for charity knitting as it would be fire retardant. It is just me or have the anti-acrylic group pushed common sense over a cliff? (Please no one be offended by this)


I think it is the anti acrylic brigade going over the top that has pushed this. There was some very sensible advice from a former burns unit director but that wasn't noticed by many. It became very much the season of ill will not goodwill on there. Thank goodness for this thread.


----------



## Lurker 2

martina said:


> I think it is the anti acrylic brigade going over the top that has pushed this. There was some very sensible advice from a former burns unit director but that wasn't noticed by many. It became very much the season of ill will not goodwill on there. Thank goodness for this thread.


It is amazing how quickly it can descend! And the Acrylic issue is such an oldie- people obviously don't bother to use 'search'!


----------



## martina

Lurker 2 said:


> It is amazing how quickly it can descend! And the Acrylic issue is such an oldie- people obviously don't bother to use 'search'!


The original question this time was from a new ish knitter , then after a few replies it descended to the previous chaos.


----------



## Lurker 2

martina said:


> The original question this time was from a new ish knitter , then after a few replies it descended to the previous chaos.


And possibly not terribly computer literate- it takes a while to learn how to negotiate the site!


----------



## martina

Lurker 2 said:


> And possibly not terribly computer literate- it takes a while to learn how to negotiate the site!


That is true, Julie, which is why some people answered her I think. 
How are you today? Still very hot there? It is cold, wet and windy here.


----------



## Patches39

Gweniepooh said:


> Marianne and I talk every day. She is doing okay. Her mom is on a downward spiral health wise and is consuming her time tremendously. Because of this she is not on the KTP except on very rare occasions. Her own health is okay; recovering from her surgery which thank God was benign.


Great to hear, let her know that prayers are going up for her and her Mom. :-D


----------



## Patches39

Gweniepooh said:


> Hope you are feeling better Patches. You are so right about how this crazy weather can mess with your sinuses.


I'm here, not saying much but here.


----------



## Lurker 2

martina said:


> That is true, Julie, which is why some people answered her I think.
> How are you today? Still very hot there? It is cold, wet and windy here.


I was speaking a lot earlier with my old school friend, Pam, in Aberdeenshire- she was saying it is wet windy and wild up there!
But not exceptionally cold.
my thermometer that is in the sun in mid-summer, is reading 30C
but as the inside temperature is only 22C it is quite comfortable- but only 9 30 a.m., so we are anticipating heat!
it is slightly cloudy in one direction, and not at all in the other! I have a load of washing in, and will be hanging it out in about an hour. I expect some things to dry in half an hour!


----------



## Designer1234

Bonnie7591 said:


> I was looking for a pattern for a santa face a few days ago & today someone posted it.
> 
> http://www.knittingparadise.com/t-222476-1.html#4471495
> It is very cute.
> I also saw someone had posted a very strange request. She wanted to know if there was acrylic yarn that had ASBESTOS in it so it would be safe for charity knitting as it would be fire retardant. It is just me or have the anti-acrylic group pushed common sense over a cliff? (Please no one be offended by this)


YOu would never believe the garbage being spread about acrylic yarn. They have scared new knitters. Unbelievable what people who say the same thing over and over can do and how much they can influence people. It really bothers me. I have used acrylic since it first started being made into yarn. I have never heard until the last few months here -- by two of the same people the crap they are saying -others are jumping on the bandwagon. It is the same as the political threads -- truth is not necessary. That is all I will say on the subject except that I believe they are doing it just to have some power. It sounds as if the one is a bit weird. jmo. There have always been posts about acrylics and some unkind attitudes towards it but not like recently.


----------



## Designer1234

Pup lover said:


> Its ridiculous for anyone to expect you to do that at your mothers. You have not had a great year medically and are just getting back on your feet and able to do for yourself. You need to continue to care for yourself and get back 100%. Sorry not trying to be mean or offend, but if you are down again you cant help anyone at all.


 :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## Lurker 2

Designer1234 said:


> YOu would never believe the garbage being spread about acrylic yarn. They have scared new knitters. Unbelievable what people who say the same thing over and over can do and how much they can influence people. It really bothers me. I have used acrylic since it first started being made into yarn. I have never heard until the last few months here -- by two of the same people the crap they are saying -others are jumping on the bandwagon. It is the same as the political threads -- truth is not necessary. That is all I will say on the subject except that I believe they are doing it just to have some power. It sounds as if the one is a bit weird. jmo. There have always been posts about acrylics and some unkind attitudes towards it but not like recently.


I did find with the early acrylics that they went out of shape badly- I was used to wool, and really put off by that characteristic!


----------



## Designer1234

Lurker 2 said:


> I did find with the early acrylics that they went out of shape badly- I was used to wool, and really put off by that characteristic!


I agree - but the acrylics I have used since I started knitting again work very well. certainly some I like better than others. there are one or two wool brands i don't care for but others I do. It is the scaremongering that I dislike intensely. It is just up to each of us to decide for ourselves in my opinion. I certainly use wool too, but for hard wear I like acrylics. I also like them for winter wear here as it doesn't get wet in the snow if worn outside. And my family doesn't wear outerwear in wool - just in some cases wool is worn under an acrylic or other yarn made from other than wool -- on the top as it is more waterproof. .Ski wear is in fabric that is not natural in many cases.

to each his own - that is all I say -- I don't try to push my choices down anyone's throat and appreciate it when I don't have something I don't agree with pushed down my throat. Sorry ladies -- didn't mean to get into this - but it does bother me a lot - not the disagreement, but the fear mongering.


----------



## Lurker 2

Designer1234 said:


> I agree - but the acrylics I have used since I started knitting again work very well. certainly some I like better than others. there are one or two wool brands i don't care for but others I do. It is the scaremongering that I dislike intensely. It is just up to each of us to decide for ourselves in my opinion.


It is all very well to be a wool snob- but I can't afford the good stuff at ordinary prices- the Kim Hargreaves Sweater I knitted recently for my friend was over $150 - that is a lot!


----------



## jheiens

Sugar, as near as I can find by googling the British Christmas cakes and puddings compared American Christmas desserts: UK Christmas cake is a very heavy fruit cake somewhat similar to our fruit cakes. However, we have no comparable pudding. 

In the USA puddings are nearly always milk- or custard-based soft desserts eaten with a spoon. No alcohol is used. The UK's pudding is actually a steamed or boiled ''cake'' with much fruit (fresh or dried) which is served with a flamed alcoholic touch and often has been bathed in brandy or some other type over a period of time. 

That's the best info I can find.

Ohio Joy


----------



## Patches39

jknappva said:


> Well, it's about time your brothr and his wife have a wake up call. And if they see that you can't do it all, perhaps it will be worthwhile.
> And, unfortunately, our elderly parents can't accept things the way they really are.
> I'm praying things will work out for the best for you, Dear Jynx.
> JuneK


Ditto, praying your strength.


----------



## redriet60

machriste said:


> Good morning all. I received an email re the booklet below and even though I am much more a knitter than a crocheter, I thought the little flowers were so pretty, I thought I'd pass the site on to you all:
> 
> http://freevintagecrochet.com/patternbook/star65/flower-edgings
> 
> Some of them flowers made me think of some crocheting my mom use to do. She made some that looked very much like Purplefi's violas with several shades of purple and some small yellow bits in the middle. I think she put the edgings on pillow cases.


Thank you for posting the link, bookmarked it. They sure are pretty.


----------



## Bonnie7591

Lurker 2 said:


> And give all the charity recipients Asbestosis?????? Oh no!


That's what I thought.


----------



## Lurker 2

Bonnie7591 said:


> That's what I thought.


 :thumbup:


----------



## Dintoo

Hi everyone Just jumping in for a minute. I haven.t read the tea party for this week yet-ill have to wait for another day, as I'm just getting ready to go t a Christmas dinner in ur apartment building. Sorry to hear about Sam. Hopefully he's feeling better by now. Thanks, Darowil, for your recipes, and for starting the tp. Jinny


----------



## martina

Bonnie7591 said:


> That's what I thought.


This was an attempt to make the anti acrylic brigade learn how silly they were being, but it seemed to have fallen on deaf ears. Of all the things to be anti about, acrylic seems pretty low down on the list when you think of, disease, poverty, injustice, war, greed , neglect , cruelty etc, doesn't it? I use it a lot as wool is, even the softest, far too prickly for me, but I am not anti any yarn. You pick, you pay is what I think. Currently I have yarns from 2p per gram to £££££ per gram. The latter being some Quiviut which was a once in a lifetime treat for me and I am still wondering exactly what to make with it. I have only a small amount so I want it to go a long way, but don't want a scarf. Decisions, decisions.


----------



## jknappva

Designer1234 said:


> YOu would never believe the garbage being spread about acrylic yarn. They have scared new knitters. Unbelievable what people who say the same thing over and over can do and how much they can influence people. It really bothers me. I have used acrylic since it first started being made into yarn. I have never heard until the last few months here -- by two of the same people the crap they are saying -others are jumping on the bandwagon. It is the same as the political threads -- truth is not necessary. That is all I will say on the subject except that I believe they are doing it just to have some power. It sounds as if the one is a bit weird. jmo. There have always been posts about acrylics and some unkind attitudes towards it but not like recently.


I just stay away from all that nastiness! Keeps my blood pressure from rising.
JuneK


----------



## Lurker 2

martina said:


> This was an attempt to make the anti acrylic brigade learn how silly they were being, but it seemed to have fallen on deaf ears. Of all the things to be anti about, acrylic seems pretty low down on the list when you think of, disease, poverty, injustice, war, greed , neglect , cruelty etc, doesn't it? I use it a lot as wool is, even the softest, far too prickly for me, but I am not anti any yarn. You pick, you pay is what I think. Currently I have yarns from 2p per gram to £££££ per gram. The latter being some Quiviut which was a once in a lifetime treat for me and I am still wondering exactly what to make with it. I have only a small amount so I want it to go a long way, but don't want a scarf. Decisions, decisions.


sorry to be ignorant but I have no idea what Quiviut is- have not googled it- I suppose I should- but I need to get away from the computer!


----------



## PurpleFi

jknappva said:


> I just stay away from all that nastiness! Keeps my blood pressure from rising.
> JuneK


I quite agree, my doctor says I should only communicate with nice people. So I know I'm ok here as you are all so nice :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## flyty1n

martina said:


> I think it is the anti acrylic brigade going over the top that has pushed this. There was some very sensible advice from a former burns unit director but that wasn't noticed by many. It became very much the season of ill will not goodwill on there. Thank goodness for this thread.


How uninformed can some people get one wonders. As you said, there may be some who pushed this. Obviously, asbestos as been outlawed as even tiny amounts, even years after exposure, can cause a terrible malignant and deadly lung disease. Sometimes, I, too, wonder at the capacity of humans.


----------



## martina

Lurker 2 said:


> sorry to be ignorant but I have no idea what Quiviut is- have not googled it- I suppose I should- but I need to get away from the computer!


You're not ignorant, just haven't heard of it, which I hadn't till about 4 years ago. It is the very fine naturally shed hair of the musk ox, which live in the very far north of Alaska . There is only a small amount of it which is usable, and that is why it is so expensive. But it is warm, non irritating and soft, as is buffalo yarn, which is rather more plentiful. Neither irritate my skin, trust me to go for the dearest. However, I use cotton and mostly acrylic so couldn't buy a top quality winter coat as they are all at least some percentage wool and had to buy a cheaper acrylic one. And it was very cheap as it was on the sale rack, probably left over from last winter.


----------



## Designer1234

I just received this and would like to send it to you all as a Christmas card. I just hope it will open. It certainly puts things in perspective -- Merry Christmas - and Season's greetings to you all.


----------



## Lurker 2

martina said:


> You're not ignorant, just haven't heard of it, which I hadn't till about 4 years ago. It is the very fine naturally shed hair of the musk ox, which live in the very far north of Alaska . There is only a small amount of it which is usable, and that is why it is so expensive. But it is warm, non irritating and soft, as is buffalo yarn, which is rather more plentiful. Neither irritate my skin, trust me to go for the dearest. However, I use cotton and mostly acrylic so couldn't buy a top quality winter coat as they are all at least some percentage wool and had to buy a cheaper acrylic one. And it was very cheap as it was on the sale rack, probably left over from last winter.


But that does not matter, when one is not worried about being in the height of fashion!
Interesting to hear of the Musk Ox and Buffalo yarns- one learns all the time! My daughter is irritated by woolen yarns- frequently- so I have to make things away from the neck, if they are woolen- do prefer handling wool- but now have the acrylic I needed to make my square for KAP. so I want to get onto my swatch!
Catch up with you all later!
Have a lovely day/evening/night!


----------



## Lurker 2

Designer1234 said:


> I just received this and would like to send it to you all as a Christmas card. I just hope it will open. It certainly puts things in perspective -- Merry Christmas - and Season's greetings to you all.


Oh dear, can't open it- not got the necessary Microsoft Office Program!


----------



## martina

Designer1234 said:


> I just received this and would like to send it to you all as a Christmas card. I just hope it will open. It certainly puts things in perspective -- Merry Christmas - and Season's greetings to you all.


Beautiful. Thank you.


----------



## KateB

Designer1234 said:


> I just received this and would like to send it to you all as a Christmas card. I just hope it will open. It certainly puts things in perspective -- Merry Christmas - and Season's greetings to you all.


Thank you Shirley, that was certainly thought provoking.


----------



## Designer1234

KateB said:


> Thank you Shirley, that was certainly thought provoking.


It makes your troubles seem small.


----------



## machriste

Thank you, Shirley. Food for thought.


----------



## pacer

Angora1 said:


> They had an article in the paper on the professor killed in the wrong-way driver head-on crash. I thought it was interesting as she was Russian and it tells some of her life and struggles:
> http://www.democratandchronicle.com/story/news/local/2013/12/14/loss-reverberates-at-music-school-/4014569/


Thanks for sharing her story. Her DH will be totally lost without her.

I don't have decorations out either. I am so busy so it might get done on Christmas eve which would be typical for my family. I had to wait until then because the boys had difficulty doing well in school once the home was decorated so I always waited until their Christmas break to get the decorations out.

It is extremely cold and snowy here these past few days. Our yards look like yours NanaCaren. So much snow everywhere.


----------



## Cashmeregma

jknappva said:


> It was a lovely gown and a perfect day. Even though it was in February, the weather was beautiful! And they're just as happy today as they were that day.
> The ceremony was in the oldest brick home probably in the country. It was built in the 1670's. And it's special to us since our grandparents lived there for about 20 yrs when I was a child.
> Even though your tree was from last year, it's still beautiful. When grandchildren get older, their lives are so full. But I'm glad you had such wonderful memories of them decorating your tree with such delight.
> JuneK


That home is wonderful and what a joy it must have been for them to have their picture taken in front of it with such a history behind it and memories of grandparents living there.


----------



## Cashmeregma

Gweniepooh said:


> Marianne and I talk every day. She is doing okay. Her mom is on a downward spiral health wise and is consuming her time tremendously. Because of this she is not on the KTP except on very rare occasions. Her own health is okay; recovering from her surgery which thank God was benign.


Thanks Gwen. Hugs to Marianne and prayers for her mom. It has to be taking all her strength when she should have someone taking care of her. I know it is something she really wants to do and hope Marianne will continue on her road to good health as being caretaker is so exhausting.


----------



## Cashmeregma

Bonnie7591 said:


> Glad you had a good time at the recital.
> The Huron Carol I attended last night was amazing, if you ever have the opportunity to go to the show you will not regret it. There are 2 shows left in Calgary & Victoria but it sounds like they try to do it each year. If it comes again I will certainly go & for such a good cause.
> My son tried to convince us, his MIL went with me,that we should stay home as there was a freezing rain warning. We didn't run into any rain butOMG did it snow on the way home & the roads were terrible, so many drifts. I almost go stuck in the driveway.


Glas the show was great but it sure does sound like a harrowing drive home. These winter programs sure are difficult if the storms hit. Glad you are ok. We had to make 3 attempts to get up our driveway last night. Bad here too, but I don't think we had as far to go as you did.


----------



## Poledra65

KateB said:


> Just had to share this photo of my 2 year old great niece and my 5 year old great nephew. They're not brother and sister, but cousins (their mums are my nieces) and I think they both look lovely all dressed up for the Christmas party at the local Golf Club.


Awe!!!! What a cute gentleman and a darling little doll. Look at that lovely copper hair. They are just too cute.


----------



## Cashmeregma

Pretty hat Bonnie. What color did you make yours in. Thanks for the compliments.

Dreamweaver, I just can't understand how the rest of your family can expect you and your DH to do all this. They must have blinders on when it comes to your health. I think you have been in much worse health than anyone in the family and they must be blind. I really don't mean to insult them at all but you have been close to death. I hope that there will be compassion and caring for you too.


----------



## Cashmeregma

KateB said:


> My DH, his brother and his sister were all born in India as his dad managed a tea plantation out there. DH and his sister have dark hair like their mum and dad, but his brother is red haired. Years after they had returned to Scotland another brother was born, also with red hair and DH's dad remarked that the other red haired brother must be his after all, unless the milkman had followed them from India! My MIL was not amused!


Oh what a laugh that is, but MIL must have stifled the guffaws.


----------



## darowil

Dreamweaver said:


> I have a little one just like that. Our central Market has several different critters....


Unfortunatelly it doesn't really hold enough to be practical- enough for 2 or maybe cups.

As per usuaul I should be getting ready to go out. Going to Altheas and we are off to see the room at her local library that we will probably use next year for our Adelaide KP catchups.


----------



## darowil

Bonnie7591 said:


> Isn't it crazy about the snow in the middle east. I was reading an article about the poor Syrian refugees living in tents being cold & wet, those poor people. I had to look on the map to see how far south it was, for some reason I was thinking it was much farther south than it is, I always think of Africa as being hot


I have slways assumed it is hot- then realised that the Bible talks of snow, such as being washed white as snow so realised that back when it was written they clearly knew about snow well enough to use it as a illusion.


----------



## Poledra65

Hi you all, I hope everyone is well. I sure have a lot of catch up to do, I wasnt' on hardly at all yesterday and am just now really getting around to doing any reading today. Was spending time with David yesterday and today I was just getting somethings done. 
Off to get caught up, hugs.


----------



## darowil

Bonnie7591 said:


> I don't recall who they were but there were several Canadian vetrans with them, I think if I remember correctly they were te ones with orange jackets


And he think he had some British veterans with him as well. It was just interesting the totally biased reporting- no mention of anyone else but Prince Harry and 3 Australians.


----------



## Cashmeregma

gottastch said:


> I have been faithfully keeping up with the December KAL dishcloth from the Riddle Me This blog: http://thedomesticdash.com/riddle-me-this-december/?subscribe=success#blog_subscription-2
> 
> Darowil, I finally got Day 1 and the spacer section done on the 2013 Advent scarf  I am using sock yarn and size US 4 needles. I am into the second section and have to repeat rows 3-14 yet. I hope to knock out a few more sections today. I'd like to wear my scarf on Christmas. The photo is my progress thus far.


Bitter cold for you too. Your soup recipe will be another welcome addition for those wanting potato soup and in this weather a hearty soup is always a nice way to warm up.

Love your Advent Scarf too. Wish I had time to do that right now but I am going to do the capelet in Designer's Workshops as soon as I get my accent yarn, if I ever have time to do this. Thought I would get it today after the children's Christmas program but was too tired and ended up taking a nap and waking up at 5:00 pm. Getting way behind with too many days like this. Advent Scarf is definitely on my to do list. I love it. Can't wait to see yours and Darowil's done.


----------



## Designer1234

My two sons looked very different from each other Rob was much likeme and my family, and Kelly is like Pat but with my personality -- It is interesting.Our daughter is adopted and used to wish she looked more like one of us but my nieces and nephews don't look like their parents at all. It is interesting.


----------



## Bonnie7591

Lurker 2 said:


> sorry to be ignorant but I have no idea what Quiviut is- have not googled it- I suppose I should- but I need to get away from the computer!


Quiviut is musk ox , supposed to be 7times warmer than wool. It is incredibly soft. Bought some on ebay,I made the foot part of a pair of socks, I used alpaca for the top because it was so expensive but my feet are always cold so I thout I would make one pair to try. I have enough yarn for one more pair like that but haven't got them done yet.


----------



## darowil

gottastch said:


> I have been faithfully keeping up with the December KAL dishcloth from the Riddle Me This blog: http://thedomesticdash.com/riddle-me-this-december/?subscribe=success#blog_subscription-2
> 
> As we knit, we are supposed to guess what the image on the cloth will be. I can't decide if we are knitting from the bottom up or the top down and I have no idea what the image is shaping up to be...kinda fun.
> 
> Darowil, I finally got Day 1 and the spacer section done on the 2013 Advent scarf  I am using sock yarn and size US 4 needles. I am into the second section and have to repeat rows 3-14 yet. I hope to knock out a few more sections today. I'd like to wear my scarf on Christmas. The photo is my progress thus far.


It looks good- more firmly knit than mine (which I think looks better at least at this stage, but a few of the latter patterns will be harder if firmer. One is knit 3 then pass the 1st knitted stitch over the 2nd and 3rd. Found it very hard to pick up the stitch for some reason And this is all across every RS row! But looks good when finished). Youv'e sure set yourslef a big goal- you will need to do a bit more than 2 a day to get done. Have you got any other knitting you are meant to be doing? Thats my problem doing the stuff I need to finsih rather than what I want to do. Is it only a few rows a day for the dishcloth?
Next year I'm going to be organised and finish my Christmas knitting by December- As if I will manage that!


----------



## Bonnie7591

PurpleFi said:


> I quite agree, my doctor says I should only communicate with nice people. So I know I'm ok here as you are all so nice :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup:


 :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## PurpleFi

Bonnie7591 said:


> Quiviut is musk ox , supposed to be 7times warmer than wool. It is incredibly soft. Bought some on ebay,I made the foot part of a pair of socks, I used alpaca for the top because it was so expensive but my feet are always cold so I thout I would make one pair to try. I have enough yarn for one more pair like that but haven't got them done yet.


I wassent some by a dear KP friend in Canada and I used it in a small shawl, it is wonderful next to the skin and keeps my neck beautifully warm.


----------



## Bonnie7591

Designer1234 said:


> I just received this and would like to send it to you all as a Christmas card. I just hope it will open. It certainly puts things in perspective -- Merry Christmas - and Season's greetings to you all.


Beautiful Shirley.


----------



## darowil

Well I must go now or I won't ge there on time- and then I will running behind all day as I have things on most of the day- unless no one comes for our afternoon knitting. So will be poping in and out throughout the day.


----------



## Cashmeregma

Dreamweaver said:


> We do have several life alert services, but she has rejected that idea as well. In fact, I just mention ponied it again this week. She does tend to keep her cell phone with her... But she is not good at working it so not a lot of confidence in that being the answer....


My mother sounds so similar Dreamweaver. She won't do Life Alert either and most of the burden falls to my one sister. I think mom is still able to do more than your mom though but it sounds like we are headed toward what you are going through. My sister will have my total understanding in whatever decision she wants to make as she is the one that is there and seeing first-hand. Difference in our situations is that I care about my sister and her health. I am trying to support her in every way I can. I pray that your family will do this for you too dear.


----------



## pacer

Designer1234 said:


> I agree - but the acrylics I have used since I started knitting again work very well. certainly some I like better than others. there are one or two wool brands i don't care for but others I do. It is the scaremongering that I dislike intensely. It is just up to each of us to decide for ourselves in my opinion. I certainly use wool too, but for hard wear I like acrylics. I also like them for winter wear here as it doesn't get wet in the snow if worn outside. And my family doesn't wear outerwear in wool - just in some cases wool is worn under an acrylic or other yarn made from other than wool -- on the top as it is more waterproof. .Ski wear is in fabric that is not natural in many cases.
> 
> to each his own - that is all I say -- I don't try to push my choices down anyone's throat and appreciate it when I don't have something I don't agree with pushed down my throat. Sorry ladies -- didn't mean to get into this - but it does bother me a lot - not the disagreement, but the fear mongering.


I enjoy seeing different things that people are making and I never really bother worrying about whether they use acrylic, linen, cotton, wool, alpaca, ribbon, etc. There are so many talented people in this world and that is what I enjoy seeing. As for me, I use a lot of donated acrylic which is made into charity projects for people all over the world. I enjoy experimenting with different yarns. I did find some wonderful acrylic yarn that was used in a pair of mittens for Canada. I had so much fun knitting with it as the colorway was intriguingly different than others I have used. I think many people would not be able to afford to knit if it wasn't for acrylic yarns so I am thankful for the advancements being made in this line of yarn. 
I don't read as much on the main forum due to some hateful people making unkind comments. I have enough stress in my daily life so I am better off staying away from those types of comments.


----------



## gagesmom

6pm here and dark out. Snow was flying today not sure if it has stopped. 

Just got caught up wasn't on today til now. I came home to a houseful of kids running around in my house and no adults to be found, to say I was p**sed off is an understatement. The dads were all out in the garage. I told dh to get the heck in here as I never volunteered to babysit.

So I am in the computer room and the door is shut. (and locked, )

Hi Betty I am sorry you have been sick but glad to see you on here tonight.


----------



## Cashmeregma

Dreamweaver, Congratulations to Mark. Is this contract still to do with acting?


----------



## NanaCaren

martina said:


> This was an attempt to make the anti acrylic brigade learn how silly they were being, but it seemed to have fallen on deaf ears. Of all the things to be anti about, acrylic seems pretty low down on the list when you think of, disease, poverty, injustice, war, greed , neglect , cruelty etc, doesn't it? I use it a lot as wool is, even the softest, far too prickly for me, but I am not anti any yarn. You pick, you pay is what I think. Currently I have yarns from 2p per gram to £££££ per gram. The latter being some Quiviut which was a once in a lifetime treat for me and I am still wondering exactly what to make with it. I have only a small amount so I want it to go a long way, but don't want a scarf. Decisions, decisions.


Quiviut is on my wish list of things, I just need enough to make myself a pair of gloves. It is so very soft and light as a feather.


----------



## PurpleFi

NanaCaren said:


> Quiviut is on my wish list of things, I just need enough to make myself a pair of gloves. It is so very soft and light as a feather.


Hi Caren, hope you get some, it is really lovely and heaven to work with. xx


----------



## Patches39

jknappva said:


> I just stay away from all that nastiness! Keeps my blood pressure from rising.
> JuneK


Ditto, :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## Patches39

Designer1234 said:


> :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup:


I love your avatar, beautiful :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## PurpleFi

Off to bed now. Night night xx


----------



## gagesmom

I am off for now, will check in later on.


----------



## Pup lover

PurpleFi said:


> I quite agree, my doctor says I should only communicate with nice people. So I know I'm ok here as you are all so nice :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup:


 :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## Patches39

Designer1234 said:


> I just received this and would like to send it to you all as a Christmas card. I just hope it will open. It certainly puts things in perspective -- Merry Christmas - and Season's greetings to you all.


Thank you so much. :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## Bulldog

Jynx, dear heart, I do hope you stand firm and back up some and let your brothers see the true situation with Mom. I know you love her and I know it hurts. You, dear lady, are not in good health. You have had so many lifethreatening medical and surgical conditions. It is going to take tough love. SouthernGal went through this with her dad, but he was happy, once decisions were made from him. If Mom hadn't had her stroke, I would have had to do the same thing, so my heart goes out to you. You have to think of your own family and your future with them.

Melody, did you get a new house. I knew you were selling and looking. Did you find one?

I have enjoyed trying some of the finer yarns, but with the economy, most of us are using a lot of acrylics and there is nothing wrong with that. They get softer with each washing and are very durable.

So sorry I missed Jynx and June's birthdays. Hope you had good ones.

Any updates on Sam.

Gonna go in to Dr tomorrow and check out this throat. It has been so terribly sore. Just don't feel up to snuff.

Prayers going up for Marianne, Linda, and those who have lost loved ones at this special time of the year.

Pray you all have a good week...God Bless...Many ((((((HUGS)))))) and much love...Betty


----------



## Cashmeregma

Lurker 2 said:


> It is amazing how quickly it can descend! And the Acrylic issue is such an oldie- people obviously don't bother to use 'search'!


How right you are and it always descends to the same point. Some people really like to argue. Reminds me of 2 people on opposite sides of the world and one says it is night and the other says it is day. Both are right and both are wrong. As for me I leave each to their own and stay away from those links. I think some are started on purpose. I see this one was started innocently and how sad when that is how it happens as what a horrible initiation into KP.


----------



## Lurker 2

Bonnie7591 said:


> Quiviut is musk ox , supposed to be 7times warmer than wool. It is incredibly soft. Bought some on ebay,I made the foot part of a pair of socks, I used alpaca for the top because it was so expensive but my feet are always cold so I thout I would make one pair to try. I have enough yarn for one more pair like that but haven't got them done yet.


 :thumbup:


----------



## Designer1234

pacer said:


> I enjoy seeing different things that people are making and I never really bother worrying about whether they use acrylic, linen, cotton, wool, alpaca, ribbon, etc. There are so many talented people in this world and that is what I enjoy seeing. As for me, I use a lot of donated acrylic which is made into charity projects for people all over the world. I enjoy experimenting with different yarns. I did find some wonderful acrylic yarn that was used in a pair of mittens for Canada. I had so much fun knitting with it as the colorway was intriguingly different than others I have used. I think many people would not be able to afford to knit if it wasn't for acrylic yarns so I am thankful for the advancements being made in this line of yarn.
> I don't read as much on the main forum due to some hateful people making unkind comments. I have enough stress in my daily life so I am better off staying away from those types of comments.


 :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## Designer1234

Patches39 said:


> I love your avatar, beautiful :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup:


Thanks very much -- it is a wall hanging I sent to England to a dear friend -- She had never really experienced a Canadian winter as she was from South Africa prior to moving to England. Had seen a bit of snow but nothing like what we have here. We have had temperatures low enough that the snow is not melting -- so it looks worse than it is now. Another storm heading our way from the sounds of things.


----------



## martina

PurpleFi said:


> Off to bed now. Night night xx


Night night. Do you remember the pattern for your Quiviut small shawl?


----------



## Lurker 2

Angora1 said:


> How right you are and it always descends to the same point. Some people really like to argue. Reminds me of 2 people on opposite sides of the world and one says it is night and the other says it is day. Both are right and both are wrong. As for me I leave each to their own and stay away from those links. I think some are started on purpose. I see this one was started innocently and how sad when that is how it happens as what a horrible initiation into KP.


I am very selective as to which threads I open!- I am not prepared to get into argument, and I can't see the point of adding 'lovely work' comments when the person already has 4 or 5 pages of such!


----------



## Patches39

Bulldog said:


> Jynx, dear heart, I do hope you stand firm and back up some and let your brothers see the true situation with Mom. I know you love her and I know it hurts. You, dear lady, are not in good health. You have had so many lifethreatening medical and surgical conditions. It is going to take tough love. SouthernGal went through this with her dad, but he was happy, once decisions were made from him. If Mom hadn't had her stroke, I would have had to do the same thing, so my heart goes out to you. You have to think of your own family and your future with them.
> 
> Melody, did you get a new house. I knew you were selling and looking. Did you find one?
> 
> I have enjoyed trying some of the finer yarns, but with the economy, most of us are using a lot of acrylics and there is nothing wrong with that. They get softer with each washing and are very durable.
> 
> So sorry I missed Jynx and June's birthdays. Hope you had good ones.
> 
> Any updates on Sam.
> 
> Gonna go in to Dr tomorrow and check out this throat. It has been so terribly sore. Just don't feel up to snuff.
> 
> Prayers going up for Marianne, Linda, and those who have lost loved ones at this special time of the year.
> 
> Pray you all have a good week...God Bless...Many ((((((HUGS)))))) and much love...Betty


Sorry to hear your throat is bothering you, please check it out, praying for you


----------



## ptofValerie

martina said:


> You're not ignorant, just haven't heard of it, which I hadn't till about 4 years ago. It is the very fine naturally shed hair of the musk ox, which live in the very far north of Alaska . There is only a small amount of it which is usable, and that is why it is so expensive. But it is warm, non irritating and soft, as is buffalo yarn, which is rather more plentiful. Neither irritate my skin, trust me to go for the dearest. However, I use cotton and mostly acrylic so couldn't buy a top quality winter coat as they are all at least some percentage wool and had to buy a cheaper acrylic one. And it was very cheap as it was on the sale rack, probably left over from last winter.


I've had the huge privilege of collecting a small amount of quivit fibre when in Greenland in mid-August, about 10 years ago. There was a herd of musk-ox some distance from us and I expect that earlier in the day, they'd been grazing close to the bushes. The fibres were extremely soft. One of the Danish scientists enjoyed spindle spinning and as she was in Greenland for most of the summer, she was able to accumulate enough fibre to spin the yarn for a hat. Currently, I have some buffalo fibre that I want to spin but not until I've done the essential reading. I was given the fibre by a dear friend and want to do justice to every part of producing the yarn. All a bit scary!


----------



## Patches39

Designer1234 said:


> Thanks very much -- it is a wall hanging I sent to England to a dear friend -- She had never really experienced a Canadian winter as she was from South Africa prior to moving to England. Had seen a bit of snow but nothing like what we have here. We have had temperatures low enough that the snow is not melting -- so it looks worse than it is now. Another storm heading our way from the sounds of things.


And one coming here also, on Tuesday. pray not much had enought. :-D


----------



## Onthewingsofadove

Sorry I don't have Microsoft office so I can't open it
Trisha



Designer1234 said:


> I just received this and would like to send it to you all as a Christmas card. I just hope it will open. It certainly puts things in perspective -- Merry Christmas - and Season's greetings to you all.


----------



## martina

Onthewingsofadove said:


> Sorry I don't have Microsoft office so I can't open it
> Trisha


I opened it on my I-pad.


----------



## NanaCaren

PurpleFi said:


> I quite agree, my doctor says I should only communicate with nice people. So I know I'm ok here as you are all so nice :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup:


Communicating with nice people is so much better for the soul than grouchy people. :thumbup: :thumbup: :-D 
My doctor once told me to eliminate the people in my life that caused me stress, I did and feel so much better for it. :roll:


----------



## Cashmeregma

June, that is so sad that your sister never got to know her father. I'm glad that he was a wonderful man and at least she can know that she came from a very special person. ....Thanks for that tidbit about Prince Harry and the charity cancelling but him going on. Was getting confusing with reading it was cancelled and then hearing he was there. Thought perhaps he was only at the starting point and never got there. I wonder if they will still have the charity money since they finished!!!BRAVO to them.

Julie, I loved Peter Otoole. Hadn't heard of his passing till your post.

Designer, I feel like you and don't want to be a burden to my son and his wife. They told us they will care for us and I love them for it but they are taking care of her mother now. I won't do that to them but it is so great that they are this type of people. Even though both of them could find full-time work if they moved, they would not leave her mother. 
How sweet about your GD's concert. I understand about not posting the Grandchildren. Funny about the cute little 3 yr. old. There was a wee one today that was walking good, but not long and she was the tiniest little angel. She wanted to pet all the animals, (not real) but children with masks on and wanted Mary to hold her. Never cried but would turn around and look at all of us and smile. Caused commotion but she was so absolutely adorable. Glad they include the wee ones even if it means things won't be perfect. Kate had me really laughing too about the wee ones. Stay safe with all these storms.

Machriste, Happy Birthday to Jack. So glad that there is some improvement for him.

Bonnie, I think someone must be pulling people's leg with the asbestos remark. Stirring the pot, so to say. 

Rookie, heart goes out to your DD and know it is hard when the shock sets in. Her work must have been so fulfilling and part of her identity. Change is not easy and not always for the best but I do hope she will be ok. Thank goodness she has a safety net. She has so much to give too and it is such a waste now that the research has stopped. So much hope there.

Patches, hope you are soon feeling better.

Redriet, Hello!!!

Thanks Pacer. That is so funny about the boys getting so excited they can't get their work done once you decorate. Found out the GK's are coming Wed., to decorate so we will have to get things upstairs. I also left the main KP because of how so many people were acting. Now I just have to find the time to get off here to see the picture section, but my first choice is here. 

Bonnie, did you finish the first pair of Quiviat socks and were they warmer? So interesting.

Night Purple. Oh can we see a photo of your Quiviat in the shawl?

Bulldog, hope you get that throat checked. Sounds like it could be strep. Healing wishes for you dear.

pftovalerie, what fun and yes, responsibility, having such lovely yarn to spin and knit with. Can't wait to see what you do.

Off to fix supper now. I'm afraid I've missed the middle pages. Maybe later can catch up.


----------



## pacer

Just reading for a bit to catch up. I am pretty tired right now as I woke up around 2:30 and was at work by 4 this morning. I did some grocery shopping and came home mid afternoon only to be asked why I did not call to see if anyone wanted any lunch. HHHHMMMMM DH has been home for 2 days and he thought I should pick up lunch for him as he might be hungry. We have food at home to be warmed up or cooked so I did not feel sorry for him and did not jump to cook him up something. I did tell him that I wanted him to make his beef stew while he is off for the holidays. He gets almost 2 weeks off and I will have 3 days and those are holiday days. 

Shirley...I respect your daughter's wishes for the privacy of her child. My oldest DS asked me some time ago to not post his name or picture online as well so I respect that. Stay warm. It is cold enough here so I could only imagine how it is in Canada. Sure would love to have the snow covered mountains to look at as it would make this snow even more awesome. 

I bought a pair of slipper socks today as my feet get cold. They don't have enough stretch so I will end up gifting them to someone. I sure wish I had the time to make a warm pair for myself, but that might have to wait for next winter as I have too much on my list to do right now. 

Thinking of each of you. Take care. I need to get some rest so I can get up and work in the morning.


----------



## jknappva

Designer1234 said:


> It makes your troubles seem small.


It truly does. And reminds us to be thankful for what we have!
Junek


----------



## jknappva

Angora1 said:


> That home is wonderful and what a joy it must have been for them to have their picture taken in front of it with such a history behind it and memories of grandparents living there.


The house has always been special to us since my grandparents lived there. One of our maternal aunts was married there on Christmas Day in 1935. My sister had worked there as a tour guide for several years so when she asked permission to be married there, it was not a problem. The house is called Bacon's Castle and you can Google it for more information if you're interested. Don't you love Google?!! LOL!
JuneK


----------



## jknappva

Poledra65 said:


> Hi you all, I hope everyone is well. I sure have a lot of catch up to do, I wasnt' on hardly at all yesterday and am just now really getting around to doing any reading today. Was spending time with David yesterday and today I was just getting somethings done.
> Off to get caught up, hugs.


And I missed you. I don't see how you get done all you do each day! Taking care of two houses and going with your stepmom shopping, etc.
JuneK


----------



## jknappva

Designer1234 said:


> My two sons looked very different from each other Rob was much likeme and my family, and Kelly is like Pat but with my personality -- It is interesting.Our daughter is adopted and used to wish she looked more like one of us but my nieces and nephews don't look like their parents at all. It is interesting.


My boys were less than a year apart...and when they were toddlers, people thought they were twins. But except for their almost white blonde curly hair, they really didn't look that much alike.
JuneK


----------



## Onthewingsofadove

I don't have an I pad. I'm retired and basically have no need of one. I got one and found it was a waste of money. I was soooo disappointed so I returned it and just use my ASUS notebook. DH is a retired IT guy and he uses an ACIS deck top. I don't put programs on mine I store on cards or flash drives . For me each new program means a new snafu. Odd . I used to have no computer problems when I was teaching full time.



martina said:


> I opened it on my I-pad.


----------



## Onthewingsofadove

NanaCaren said:


> Communicating with nice people is so much better for the soul than grouchy people. :thumbup: :thumbup: :-D
> My doctor once told me to eliminate the people in my life that caused me stress, I did and feel so much better for it. :roll:


 :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## jknappva

I don't read as much on the main forum due to some hateful people making unkind comments. I have enough stress in my daily life so I am better off staying away from those types of comments.[/quote]

I'll say amen to that!!! I don't need the stress from nasty remarks that are on the main forum so I never go there. I only go to the pictures section a couple of times a week to see what people are making.
JuneK


----------



## jknappva

gagesmom said:


> 6pm here and dark out. Snow was flying today not sure if it has stopped.
> 
> Just got caught up wasn't on today til now. I came home to a houseful of kids running around in my house and no adults to be found, to say I was p**sed off is an understatement. The dads were all out in the garage. I told dh to get the heck in here as I never volunteered to babysit.
> 
> So I am in the computer room and the door is shut. (and locked, )
> 
> Hi Betty I am sorry you have been sick but glad to see you on here tonight.


Good for you, Melody....I know you read him the 'riot act'. I would have been behind a locked door, too!
And after you had worked, too.
Junek


----------



## jknappva

So sorry I missed Jynx and June's birthdays. Hope you had good ones.

Any updates on Sam.

Gonna go in to Dr tomorrow and check out this throat. It has been so terribly sore. Just don't feel up to snuff.

Prayers going up for Marianne, Linda, and those who have lost loved ones at this special time of the year.

Pray you all have a good week...God Bless...Many ((((((HUGS)))))) and much love...Betty[/quote]

It's good to hear from you. I'm glad you're going to the dr for your throat. Since you were exposed to strep, that's probably what it is.
Junek


----------



## jknappva

NanaCaren said:


> Communicating with nice people is so much better for the soul than grouchy people. :thumbup: :thumbup: :-D
> My doctor once told me to eliminate the people in my life that caused me stress, I did and feel so much better for it. :roll:


You had a wise dr.!! I did it on my own...doesn't it make life so much more simple!?
JuneK


----------



## sassafras123

NanaCaren said:


> Quiviut is on my wish list of things, I just need enough to make myself a pair of gloves. It is so very soft and light as a feather.


What a great idea. I too have cold hands. Will look for Quivuit yarn at Yarns On First when we go to Napa. The soft and warm comments intrigue me.
Went to my AA meeting, wrapped Christmas presents, and Maya and I had lovely hour walk.
A couple weeks ago I lost my orange jacket when Maya's paw scratched and bruised my hand when she tried to get tennis ball on ground when I had reached for it. I couldn't stop bleeding due to prednisone so used compression and walked 20 min back to car.
Well today hadn't heard or seen Maya in a few min and when I turned around there she was smelling my jacket! Have wanted to teach her to be one of the dogs that finds lost people. Will look in library for book on truing her.


----------



## martina

Onthewingsofadove said:


> I don't have an I pad. I'm retired and basically have no need of one. I got one and found it was a waste of money. I was soooo disappointed so I returned it and just use my ASUS notebook. DH is a retired IT guy and he uses an ACIS deck top. I don't put programs on mine I store on cards or flash drives . For me each new program means a new snafu. Odd . I used to have no computer problems when I was teaching full time.


I am retired and have only my I-pad. It does everything I need, and have never had anything else before this other than an apple lap top which was old. We all get to like certain things don't we?


----------



## Poledra65

jknappva said:


> Thank you, Kaye!! It's a good one....my daughter in TX sent me a Mr. Coffee single brew coffemaker that uses the K-cups AND a bunch of coffee and hot cocoa! Barb, who lives with me, gave me a beautiful purple velvet throw with matching slippers. She knows my feet are always cold! I always tell her as much as she does me for every day, that's all the gift I need.
> Hope you have a good day!
> Junek


 :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## NanaCaren

PurpleFi said:


> Hi Caren, hope you get some, it is really lovely and heaven to work with. xx


I will get it just waiting to see if it shows up under the tree this year. If not I will have to just get it for myself.


----------



## Onthewingsofadove

martina said:


> I am retired and have only my I-pad. It does everything I need, and have never had anything else before this other than an apple lap top which was old. We all get to like certain things don't we?


 :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## NanaCaren

Took a few pictures of Parker today, with his other family. They were happy to see him and couldn't believe how much bigger he had gotten. The moon tonight is absolutely wonderful; much warmer to sit out and watch it than it was the other day.


----------



## NanaCaren

jknappva said:


> You had a wise dr.!! I did it on my own...doesn't it make life so much more simple!?
> JuneK


Yes life is so much nicer and less stress.


----------



## Pup lover

Parker is adorable and looks very happy!


----------



## NanaCaren

Pup lover said:


> Parker is adorable and looks very happy!


Thank you, he is a very happy and spoiled piglet. Comes when you call him and thinks he is a dog,he follows you around. Loves to listen to music. :-D


----------



## Lurker 2

NanaCaren said:


> Took a few pictures of Parker today, with his other family. They were happy to see him and couldn't believe how much bigger he had gotten. The moon tonight is absolutely wonderful; much warmer to sit out and watch it than it was the other day.


Pity my camera is not up to taking good moon shots! love this! 
Piglets do grow quite fast!


----------



## NanaCaren

Lurker 2 said:


> Pity my camera is not up to taking good moon shots! love this!
> Piglets do grow quite fast!


Yes it is a pity, the moon is my favorite to take photos of. 
Oh my Parker is growing faster than the rest of the litter that he came from.


----------



## NanaCaren

jknappva said:


> Here are a couple of pictures of Dianne's wedding gown.
> JuneK


What a lovely couple and the gown is gorgeous. It is amazing what one can buy on Ebay.


----------



## NanaCaren

jknappva said:


> I'm glad you were able to 'lay around' after waking up. KNowing you, you'll be busy the rest of the day!
> The coffee looks delicious, as always. And I so enjoy looking at the beautiful snow scene since it's several hundred miles away.
> Hope you're having a wonderful morning.
> Junek


I had not planned on being busy the rest of the day. I did get to lay around and enjoy watching a few things I've missed. I don't mind the snow at all


----------



## NanaCaren

Angora1 said:


> Thanks for the coffee and love the photo of the freshly fallen snow. You are 3 degrees colder than we are. Not sure what our snowfall is but it sure has made driving hard. Looks like we should be able to make it to the church Christmas Concert today. DGS was in Wizard of Oz and when done they had to rush for try outs for Beauty and the Beast and it was at least 1/2 hr. away and the roads were awful. Hope they made it on time. What a rush for them running right from the one to the other and not a good time for that in this weather.


You are most welcome, we have gotten more snow off and on all day. Sounds as if the grandchildren are rather busy and this is not the best time of year to have to hurry from one place to the next.


----------



## Poledra65

gagesmom said:


> So after I signed off earlier I grabbed something and went to sit on the couch. Well I always sit beside the wood stove. Long story short I just woke up a few minutes ago. Gage was laughing at me when I did. He said I fell asleep sitting up as I was knitting and I had my mouth hanging open. I looked down and there was my knitting on my lap needle in my right hand. I have done it before but no one has ever caught me before.


 :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## Poledra65

jknappva said:


> Here are a couple of pictures from my sister's FB page.
> Junek


Beautiful!!


----------



## NanaCaren

Patches39 said:


> Great coffee, have mind and the snow is beautiful, love the untouched snow.


Untouched snow it so pretty just can't help but to smile when I see it.


----------



## Poledra65

RookieRetiree said:


> Glad that you have your life back after O/T---but the extra money is always nice around the holiday.s
> 
> We're so sorry that Sam is sick and couldn't meet up with you...but also understand about the snow; it's coming down here at a pretty good speed and we'll get more than the 6" predicted.
> 
> Give our love to Sam if you do happen to get to see him soon.
> 
> Happy Holidays to you and yours and hope your friend at work wasn't hurt.
> 
> It definitely was a Friday, the 13th. Our daughter lost her job as a Cardiac Stem Cell Researcher as they're shutting down the program. She'll be winding the project down while looking for a new job through the holidays and January. Keep good thoughts headed her way.


So sorry for you daughter, hopefully this is just small blip to even bigger and better things.


----------



## Poledra65

PurpleFi said:


> You are more than welcome. London Girl and I spent a lot of time looking at the bags and working out how we could make them so much cheaper. :thumbup:


 :mrgreen:
I do that with sweaters.  
But it's usually so true.


----------



## NanaCaren

darowil said:


> And Caren with your milk jug had to show mine.She was perfectly placed- I didn't need to touch her, simply left her in the cupboard so in the background is my pile of tablecloths which I rarely use now.


Love your milk jug, she goes perfectly with the tablecloths.


----------



## darowil

Dreamweaver said:


> Glad you are feeling a little better.
> 
> I may be reading things in to mom's behavior, etc, but it sure is deteriorating. Hope brother really sees it when he comes down for a couple of days. I know his wife will be taken aback and be upset that I have not decorated her house, done her ironing, cleaned, etc... But I am doing this on purpose so mom will possibly accept that do she needs more help and that we can't always supply it all......I do fee so sorry for her though, knowing she expects her kid's to rescue her and make everything the way she wants,,even when not doable.
> 
> Glad to see you are getting back to some volunteer work. I know you have the expertise to help,so many... But don't know where you find the time to do all you do as it is......


Not doing everything at your mothers place sounds like a good plan- even if your Mum fails to put two and tow together maybe your brother and his wife will see what happens when you pull back a bit.


----------



## jheiens

Since pigs are very smart, so they tell me, so I'm not surprised at Parker's liking music. He could, no doubt, be trained to do any number of helpful things around the farm, Caren.

Re the KP venom that is being stirred again: the snobbish attitude and hatefulness being posted there again is bad enough for a newish crafter. However, another point that bothers me is the insecurity in trusting their own judgment and /or lack of effort to try to find answers to questions before throwing them out into the forum. 

Many of these new knitters are younger than most of us; they have been around and using computers, tablets, smart phones, etc. much longer and with probably more ease than we have. And yet many do not bother to think for themselves, seem to fear that they are not capable of finding information for themselves and don't trust themselves to figure out their own answers. Some even want someone else to tell them which patterns to use or even to decide which colors they will like best for their next projects.

I realize that there are timid knitters in this world and even those who don't really know how to use the electronic devices they have paid good money for in order to be able to find such info for themselves. However, some of the requests I've come across in several of the groups on KP come across as if the poster were too lazy to do for themselves.

As for the request for info about acrylic yarns containing asbestos in order to be fire-retardant, my first thought for that poster was that perhaps she should not be allowed to have sharp pointed sticks in her hands. I mean really, she can use a computer of some sort to seek information, can apparently read a pattern and follow directions, and has never heard that asbestos can kill you in a slow and lingering way?

On the other hand there are those knitters out there wouldn't dream of using anything less than cashmere to knit socks, for example, because they have been given that idea that expensive yarn is the only way to go--all the while failing to match the yarn to the project and the kinds of use and care it will get.

My apologies for the rant. I'm stepping down from the soapbox now.

Ohio Joy


----------



## Lurker 2

I spoke to Marge Whaples a short while ago. She had a nasal haemorrhage yesterday- ended up in hospital, and now has her nose full of packing to stop the bleed.
Her computer woes continue.
But all in all she is remarkably sanguine, and sends love to every body, especially Charlotte (Pontuf), and KateB.
I will be ringing her again- when I am awake at a time that is good for her!


----------



## darowil

jknappva said:


> And they say a dry heat isn't as bad as a damp heat...humidity, etc. Well, big deal, when it's 100 F, it depends on whether you want to bake in dry heat, or boil in humidity. Hot is hot and cold is cold...when either is extreme!
> JuneK


If I had the choice between dry or humid 100 I would go for dry anyway. Even dry 100 over humid 90. while heat saps humidty saps me even more.


----------



## Bonnie7591

NanaCaren said:


> Quiviut is on my wish list of things, I just need enough to make myself a pair of gloves. It is so very soft and light as a feather.


I bought mine on Ebay from a place in Quebec, I had seen it in Banff at a touristy place for about $70/ounce, I paid $28/ounce& I think the one ball made the foot part of my socks, I know I ordered 3&have 2 left but don't remember if I used a little from the second ball.


----------



## Lurker 2

jheiens said:


> Since pigs are very smart, so they tell me, so I'm not surprised at Parker's liking music. He could, no doubt, be trained to do any number of helpful things around the farm, Caren.
> 
> Re the KP venom that is being stirred again: the snobbish attitude and hatefulness being posted there again is bad enough for a newish crafter. However, another point that bothers me is the insecurity/lack of effort to try to find answers to questions before throwing them out into the forum.
> 
> Many of these new knitters are younger than most of us; they have been around and using computers, tablets, smart phones, etc. much longer and with probably more ease that we have. And yet many do not bother to think for themselves, seem to fear that they are not capable of finding information for themselves and don't trust themselves to figure out their own answers. Some even want someone else to tell them which patterns to use or even to decide which colors they will like best for their next projects.
> 
> I realize that there are timid knitters in this world and even those who don't really know how to use the electronic devices they have paid good money for in order to be able to find such info for themselves. However, some of the requests I've come across in several of the groups on KP come across as if the poster were too lazy to do for themselves.
> 
> As for the request for info about acrylic yarns to contain asbestos in order to be fire-retardant, my first thought for that poster was that perhaps she should not be allowed to have sharp pointed sticks in her hands. I mean really, she can use a computer of some sort to seek information, can apparently read a pattern and follow directions, and has never heard that asbestos can kill you in a slow and lingering way?
> 
> On the other hand there are those knitters out there wouldn't dream of using anything less than cashmere to knit socks because they have been given that idea that expensive yarn is the only way to go--all the while failing to match the yarn to the project and the kinds of use and care it will get.
> 
> My apologies for the rant. I'm stepping down from the soapbox now.
> 
> Ohio Joy


What you are saying is very true, Joy, Rant accepted!


----------



## darowil

Designer1234 said:


> I don't mind help but I don't want to make their lives miserable or cause them any more stress that I can possibly help. We don't interfere in their lives and I just hope we can continue that way.


Acdepting help from children is totally different to being dependent on them. And I belive that we need to make sure that they don't feel that they must stay so that they are there for us. Our kids need to be able to live their own lives not ours. Hope that when I get to that point I will still think the same way!


----------



## Bonnie7591

Lurker 2 said:


> I am very selective as to which threads I open!- I am not prepared to get into argument, and I can't see the point of adding 'lovely work' comments when the person already has 4 or 5 pages of such!


Me too, I love to look at what people have made but don't comment much. I hope no minds that, like you said what is the point to repeat what has been commented.


----------



## jheiens

Lurker 2 said:


> I spoke to Marge Whaples a short while ago. She had a nasal haemorrhage yesterday- ended up in hospital, and now has her nose full of packing to stop the bleed.
> Her computer woes continue.
> But all in all she is remarkably sanguine, and sends love to every body, especially Charlotte (Pontuf), and KateB.
> I will be ringing her again- when I am awake at a time that is good for her!


If I remember correctly, this is not the first and possibly not the second time she has had this medical problem, Julie. This was the cause of much difficulty and concern for her some time back.

Ohio Joy


----------



## Patches39

NanaCaren said:


> Communicating with nice people is so much better for the soul than grouchy people. :thumbup: :thumbup: :-D
> My doctor once told me to eliminate the people in my life that caused me stress, I did and feel so much better for it. :roll:


I totally agree


----------



## Bonnie7591

ptofValerie said:


> I've had the huge privilege of collecting a small amount of quivit fibre when in Greenland in mid-August, about 10 years ago. There was a herd of musk-ox some distance from us and I expect that earlier in the day, they'd been grazing close to the bushes. The fibres were extremely soft. One of the Danish scientists enjoyed spindle spinning and as she was in Greenland for most of the summer, she was able to accumulate enough fibre to spin the yarn for a hat. Currently, I have some buffalo fibre that I want to spin but not until I've done the essential reading. I was given the fibre by a dear friend and want to do justice to every part of producing the yarn. All a bit scary!


My nephew was working up near Yellowknife & told me he had seen the native people collecting it. I was going to get him to buy some from them for me but he got a transfered before he did that.


----------



## Bonnie7591

ptofValerie said:


> I've had the huge privilege of collecting a small amount of quivit fibre when in Greenland in mid-August, about 10 years ago. There was a herd of musk-ox some distance from us and I expect that earlier in the day, they'd been grazing close to the bushes. The fibres were extremely soft. One of the Danish scientists enjoyed spindle spinning and as she was in Greenland for most of the summer, she was able to accumulate enough fibre to spin the yarn for a hat. Currently, I have some buffalo fibre that I want to spin but not until I've done the essential reading. I was given the fibre by a dear friend and want to do justice to every part of producing the yarn. All a bit scary!


What were you doing in Greenland? I wouldn't think it would be a place to go for vacation.


----------



## Designer1234

Lurker 2 said:


> What you are saying is very true, Joy, Rant accepted!


I am glad someone else feels like they are ranting! I sometimes post, sign off, come back over a hour later and think, 'why would I have ever posted all that information? no one would even be interested? This group is very kind and never makes anyone feel as if they post far too many opinions, or too much information. So glad I found us.


----------



## Poledra65

Dreamweaver said:


> Yes, you are right... But then, you do it....... Wonder Woman strikes again!


LOL! We have rules, I do not do her laundry, or her bed, and I will not go over and take care of the animals just because she doesn't want to get up. lol... As it is just her and the animals, it isn't too much to do. I just sweep, mop, do cat boxes and then a few other things here and there that need doing on occasion, she's usually good about doing her own dishes and I do the guest bathroom once a month or so, I'm usually the only one that uses it, her bathroom is way to chaotic, I have cleaned it a time or two but she has just way too much crap in there and after I clean she can't find anything. :roll: :roll:


----------



## Poledra65

Lurker 2 said:


> Sandi- when I came on I had missed a call from Charlotte- she says she will ring me (well Skype me) tomorrow, so she is doing OK I would say.


 :thumbup: :thumbup: Wonderful news.


----------



## Patches39

NanaCaren said:


> Took a few pictures of Parker today, with his other family. They were happy to see him and couldn't believe how much bigger he had gotten. The moon tonight is absolutely wonderful; much warmer to sit out and watch it than it was the other day.


WOW Parker is getting big. And the photo of the moon is awesome, thanks for sharing. :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## Bonnie7591

jknappva said:


> My boys were less than a year apart...and when they were toddlers, people thought they were twins. But except for their almost white blonde curly hair, they really didn't look that much alike.
> JuneK


My boys are 6 yrs apart& to me the oldest looks like my family & the younger like his Dad. At the elders wedding my younger was best man, he was congratulated at least 5 times then finally said "I'm not the groom!" People outside the family seem the think they are alike, go figure.


----------



## Poledra65

Angora1 said:


> Another bad car ride for us. I'm seriously hoping that someday we can have a 4 wheel drive for the winter. This is just too dangerous and a feeling of no control. I can almost hear the 4 wheel drivers cursing those of us in regular cars as we slow them down so much. I wouldn't want one in summer with the gas usage but for winter it could save one's life. Really slick out there going to the musical and even worse coming home. Grandson told us he was just in the chorus so I pictured him just off to the side on bleachers or behind the curtain but he did have dancing and speaking and singing parts with costume. Professional group and the leads were adults and not sure of the lead girl's age but was the Wizard of Oz and she was a young adult. The Wicked Witch of the West was a man! He was in the regular costume and he was the best I have seen and even looked like the one in the movie. Fantastic production and the turnout was amazing considering the weather was so bad. Tomorrow off to the church Christmas program and still more snow predicted and, of course, it is on the other side of town. :lol: :lol: :lol: So picture this with DH driving and me screaming the light's red, why are you accelerating, or warning him that lots of drivers spin out here, or your going over into that lane. Oh I feel so sorry for him but I get so nervous in this weather. I don't know if it is a man thing or not but I know when I see a red light ahead I slow down and especially try to do it so I don't have to use the brakes when it is bad out. Almost think he likes to scare me. :shock:


That's why I started taking knitting with me everywhere, otherwise poor David was going to go crazy. :roll:


----------



## pammie1234

Great weekend! I am so far behind already, but I am heading to bed. Wonderful time with my family!


----------



## jheiens

Bonnie7591 said:


> Me too, I love to look at what people have made but don't comment much. I hope no minds that, like you said what is the point to repeat what has been commented.


Bonnie, I still contend that if we were all seated at a physical table and all the various conversations were actually going on, there is no way in this world that we could participate in every topic going on around the table. Nor would we need or want to do so. Two and a half pages of the same two word comment or its forty variations do not a conversation make.

There are some lovely sisters of the heart here in this group who seldom post a comment more than their approval of another's idea or decision. Sometimes they are the first or second to do so; other times, they may be number 15 and by that time many of us may have just moved over the repeats without registering who said what and go onto the next post that contains more than two or three words. The next post we read may actually contain a number of different paragraphs or topics and the poster is apologizing for having written a novel.

Please, I am not intending to denigrate anyone else's supportive posts; BUT there are no tea party police who will condemn any one who does not post a response to every post made by every other poster here at any given time. No one will be removed from the circle because she/he did not respond to every post made here. That is just not in the rules and regulations of tea party membership . . . . ( I checked with Sam) (grin) IMHO

Ohio Joy

I know, another novel!!


----------



## Patches39

NanaCaren said:


> Untouched snow it so pretty just can't help but to smile when I see it.


 :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## jheiens

pammie1234 said:


> Great weekend! I am so far behind already, but I am heading to bed. Wonderful time with my family!


So glad you had wonderful time with your family, Pammie. Sometimes it seems you spend a lot of time alone now that DD has her own place. Besides, I miss you.

Ohio Joy


----------



## Designer1234

Darowil wondered whether other countries were on the trek to the south pole with Prince Harry -- I googled it and the following paragraph answers that question.

he trip took 13 days. It began as a race, but two-thirds of the way to the pole the organizers called off the competition because they were afraid someone would be hurt. The Canadian-Australian, American and British teams covered the final 100-plus kilometres in one group.
=======
There were two Canadians involved.


----------



## Patches39

Lurker 2 said:


> I spoke to Marge Whaples a short while ago. She had a nasal haemorrhage yesterday- ended up in hospital, and now has her nose full of packing to stop the bleed.
> Her computer woes continue.
> But all in all she is remarkably sanguine, and sends love to every body, especially Charlotte (Pontuf), and KateB.
> I will be ringing her again- when I am awake at a time that is good for her!


Please let her know that prayers are being sent for her.


----------



## Bonnie7591

jheiens said:


> As for the request for info about acrylic yarns containing asbestos in order to be fire-retardant, my first thought for that poster was that perhaps she should not be allowed to have sharp pointed sticks in her hands. I mean really, she can use a computer of some sort to seek information, can apparently read a pattern and follow directions, and has never heard that asbestos can kill you in a slow
> Ohio Joy


 :XD: :XD: OMG too funny! Not allowed sharp sticks!
I wondered if it was someone trying to bug the anti acrylic people


----------



## Poledra65

nicho said:


> Just dropping in to say a quick Hello even though most of you are sound asleep now. Strange to think of you struggling with dangerous snowy or icy roads whilst we here in the southern hemisphere are wishing for some cool relief from heat and humidity!
> 
> Jynx, belated birthday wishes.
> 
> June, I guess your birthday will be over by the time you see this but hope you had a lovely day.
> 
> Caren, loved your photo of the grandkids. What fun they must have at your place.
> 
> Angora, what gorgeous photos of Brussels! Specially love the lace window display and chuckled to see the wee boy in action. Reminds me of the spitting boy in Koblenz - he is not quite as cheeky though. Here are some photos from our Rhine cruise back in 2010.


Beautiful!


----------



## Poledra65

NanaCaren said:


> Gweniepooh wrote:
> Caught up...just marking my spot...TTYL
> 
> I am not caught up but marking my place any ways so I know where to stop reading tomorrow morning.
> Was very busy today had to rearrange my day and find make plans for someone else to watch the grands. Michael did that very nicely, very proud of him. All three grandchildren were still happy she I got home. and the house was in one piece. Even kept it clean.
> Went got my hair done and some groceries, came out of the store, it was snowing like a son of a gun. took too long to get home.
> Sara-Mae is staying in town tonight the weather is so bad, I told her not to bother coming home when it is like the other day. Tonight she is sensible and listened to me.
> Good ladies and gentlemen I am off to sleep, pleasant dreams to all.
> Warm healing hugs for all and extra ones that are in need.


Love that cup, it's beautiful.


----------



## martina

Bonnie7591 said:


> :XD: :XD: OMG too funny! Not allowed sharp sticks!
> I wondered if it was someone trying to bug the anti acrylic people


Yes, she was trying to bug them!


----------



## Bonnie7591

Poledra65 said:


> LOL! We have rules, I do not do her laundry, or her bed, and I will not go over and take care of the animals just because she doesn't want to get up. lol... As it is just her and the animals, it isn't too much to do. I just sweep, mop, do cat boxes and then a few other things here and there that need doing on occasion, she's usually good about doing her own dishes and I do the guest bathroom once a month or so, I'm usually the only one that uses it, her bathroom is way to chaotic, I have cleaned it a time or two but she has just way too much crap in there and after I clean she can't find anything. :roll: :roll:


She is lucky to have you closeby to help her


----------



## Sorlenna

I think of Marge often and hope she is well. I'm sorry to hear of this latest setback but glad that she is getting the needed care. Do send along my healing thoughts to her when next you speak, Julie.

Today we went to breakfast with the family, I've gotten most of the shopping done and made some of the candies. So I'm not stressing, just figuring I'll get done what I get done, and what I don't, no one will ever realize!

Still need to clean the oven...yep, putting that one off just a bit longer.

I started trying out the fish lips kiss heel for a sock. It looks a "right mess," as my grandparents would say, with larger holes than I want in the "hinge," but the technique itself makes sense to me now. The first sock was toe up so now I'm working on one cuff down to see how that looks (same pattern--don't care if the socks aren't identical in the end, as they're just to knock around here in).

Oldest DD and SIL closed on their house and are getting settled in; my BFF and her DH closed on their house, too. I'm thrilled for all of them. Maybe I will get to be next? 

Youngest DD (the one who lives with me) has had a bad tummy for a couple of days; we're trying to figure out if it is the bug that's been going around, and I suspect so, since we were around lots of kids during the Christmas event. The night got very cold, so we didn't have as many people as we might have, but overall, it was successful.

Bub's still set to retire at the end of the year...that's very close now. We'll have to figure out the whosits and whatsits once that happens.

Anyway, I think of all of you often, and send good thoughts always. I'll check in again as I can.


----------



## NanaCaren

Gweniepooh said:


> Marianne and I talk every day. She is doing okay. Her mom is on a downward spiral health wise and is consuming her time tremendously. Because of this she is not on the KTP except on very rare occasions. Her own health is okay; recovering from her surgery which thank God was benign.


Glad to know that Marianne is doing ok. Sad to hear he mum is not doing well. :thumbup: :thumbup: on it being benign, so happy to hear that.


----------



## Patches39

Well off to bed, hands are tired and sinuses are crazy, hopefully tomorrow will fix that,  
Pray all have a blessed tomorrow, and may it be filled with healing and joy, and lots of peace. :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## busyworkerbee

Designer1234 said:


> I just hope I am never a problem for my kids -- I just refuse to do to them what my mil expected from us.
> 
> I hope I will know when it is time to go into a retirement living place - and if needed one that can help me if I need it. I feel so strongly about it - I guess I am just too indepdendent. We are lucky to be together dh and I - but if I was alone -- kick my but (on line) if I sound like I am demanding too much from my son and his wife - or my daughter. I don't mind help but I don't want to make their lives miserable or cause them any more stress that I can possibly help. We don't interfere in their lives and I just hope we can continue that way.
> 
> Jynx -- Prayers are with you that your brother and his wife take it seriously. you need a life too. It sounds as if she needs to be in a safe place where kindness prevails -- she might enjoy it -- so many dig their heels in but when push comes to shove and they finally have to go into a place - they end up enjoying it so much more -- especially if they go in before they become unable to do much. I hope that they are more willing to share the responsibility and back you. It should be even - although it often is n't.
> 
> This growing old is not a fun trip.


Jynx, have faith that sense prevails. The funny thing is that, as hardcasthey resist the move to a supported environment, once it occurs, and they have had a little time to adjust, most are extremely happy. My DM & DSF tried to sound me out about this issue some years ago, just after we lost grands, only to be told firmly no way was I caring for them if they got like the grands. I do have major issues with a few problems that need to be taken care of. I also have these greatest admiration for the usually wonderful staff in these facilities.


----------



## jheiens

It's so good to hear from you, Sorlenna. I've missed you and the interesting things you have to share.

How is Bub doing? Any ideas of how he would like to spend his time after retirement? Hobbies or dreams he'd like to pursue? Hope DD is feeling better quite soon.

Have a good week.

Ohio Joy


----------



## NanaCaren

Gweniepooh said:


> Nice coffee....the snow picture actually made me shiver! Now that is some snowfall....Would love to see it in person but know I would never want to have to live with it.


It is really beautiful put on a good sweater, hat and gloves, you hardly notice the cold at all. At least until you are topping over trying to keep your camera from landing in the snow.


----------



## busyworkerbee

busyworkerbee said:


> Jynx, have faith that sense prevails. The funny thing is that, as hardcasthey resist the move to a supported environment, once it occurs, and they have had a little time to adjust, most are extremely happy. My DM & DSF tried to sound me out about this issue some years ago, just after we lost grands, only to be told firmly no way was I caring for them if they got like the grands. I do have major issues with a few problems that need to be taken care of. I also have these greatest admiration for the usually wonderful staff in these facilities.


2nd part. Have faith in the knowledge that your db will see the deterioration in your mum soon and play the nasty decision maker to her. After all, you will be the one visiting much more frequently.


----------



## jheiens

Patches, your prayers for our night's rest are so comforting and peaceful. God bless you, dear sister.

Ohio joy


----------



## Cashmeregma

Poledra65 said:


> That's why I started taking knitting with me everywhere, otherwise poor David was going to go crazy. :roll:


Good tip. I hadn't thought of it that way. Thanks Kaye


----------



## Sorlenna

jheiens said:


> It's so good to hear from you, Sorlenna. I've missed you and the interesting things you have to share.
> 
> How is Bub doing? Any ideas of how he would like to spend his time after retirement? Hobbies or dreams he'd like to pursue? Hope DD is feeling better quite soon.
> 
> Have a good week.
> 
> Ohio Joy


He's going along all right, thanks. He wants to get back into more photography (tourism/landscape type stuff) and he and older DS are working on a website.


----------



## NanaCaren

KateB said:


> Caren - Beautiful snow picture!
> 
> June - Beautiful bride and dress!


Thanks :-D I rather enjoyed going out in the stillness and just walking around. Haven't done that in while, usually have the dogs with me. They would have disturbed the snow.


----------



## gagesmom

Going on 10 pm here and I thought I would mark my spot and share a few pics I took a few minutes ago when I let the dog out.

Took these out the back door. 
Let it snow, let it snow, let it snow :-D :-D


----------



## Cashmeregma

Designer1234 said:


> I am glad someone else feels like they are ranting! I sometimes post, sign off, come back over a hour later and think, 'why would I have ever posted all that information? no one would even be interested? This group is very kind and never makes anyone feel as if they post far too many opinions, or too much information. So glad I found us.


I for one love your posts!


----------



## jheiens

That sounds like a wonderfully creative and satisfying path to follow. Best of luck to him and the website building.

Ohio Joy


----------



## busyworkerbee

Bonnie7591 said:


> I was looking for a pattern for a santa face a few days ago & today someone posted it.
> 
> http://www.knittingparadise.com/t-222476-1.html#4471495
> It is very cute.
> I also saw someone had posted a very strange request. She wanted to know if there was acrylic yarn that had ASBESTOS in it so it would be safe for charity knitting as it would be fire retardant. It is just me or have the anti-acrylic group pushed common sense over a cliff? (Please no one be offended by this)


Huh ???


----------



## jheiens

Mel, for a minute there I thought that Deuce's ears in the top photo were actually his feet and he was on his back in the snow!! Made me chuckle.

Ohio Joy


----------



## jheiens

Angora1 said:


> I for one love your posts!


I'll second that one, Shirley. You always have a contribution to make for ongoing conversations.

Ohio Joy


----------



## jheiens

I'm off for the night, y'all. See you tomorrow. Please don't stay up too late. Some of you know how it gets when you get a second wind and the rest of the night is not going to be for sleeping. ROFL

Ohio Joy


----------



## Cashmeregma

Patches39 said:


> WOW Parker is getting big. And the photo of the moon is awesome, thanks for sharing. :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup:


Have to go look for this!
Oh Caren, he looks like he is smiling. Love it that he likes to listen to music. Just too cute. What a wonderful life you gave your children and now your grandchildren. By the way, you mentioned you almost moved to Homer, and not many women could make it there, but I'll bet you anything you would have done it. :thumbup:


----------



## NanaCaren

gagesmom said:


> Going on 10 pm here and I thought I would mark my spot and share a few pics I took a few minutes ago when I let the dog out.
> 
> Took these out the back door.
> Let it snow, let it snow, let it snow :-D :-D


Love your photos, sort of looks like out my door tonight right after I took the photos of the moon. 
Thea hat is coming along very nicely, wish I knit as fast as you.


----------



## Cashmeregma

Bonnie7591 said:


> My boys are 6 yrs apart& to me the oldest looks like my family & the younger like his Dad. At the elders wedding my younger was best man, he was congratulated at least 5 times then finally said "I'm not the groom!" People outside the family seem the think they are alike, go figure.


They must really resemble each other.


----------



## Cashmeregma

gagesmom said:


> Going on 10 pm here and I thought I would mark my spot and share a few pics I took a few minutes ago when I let the dog out.
> 
> Took these out the back door.
> Let it snow, let it snow, let it snow :-D :-D


I know the photos never show up all the snow, so you will really have a pile tomorrow morning if it keeps up. My goodness but you are a fast knitter.


----------



## NanaCaren

Poledra65 said:


> Love that cup, it's beautiful.


Thank you thought is was one of the better ones with the coloring.

Well seems how I am falling asleep and morning is in a few short hours I am headed to bed for some shut eye.

Good night, good night! parting is such sweet sorrow, That I shall say good night till it be morrow.

Soothing energy and gentle hugs for all.


----------



## gagesmom

Hi Sorlenna, glad to see you :thumbup: :thumbup: 

Also happy to here that Marge is being well taken care of and in good spirits. 

Caren it has been snowing here today and yesterday too. Seemed to be that bit heavier out now then it has been. I took those just before I posted them. We are supposed to be getting more of the same tomorrow as well.


----------



## gagesmom

gagesmom said:


> Hi Sorlenna, glad to see you :thumbup: :thumbup:
> 
> Also happy to here that Marge is being well taken care of and in good spirits.
> 
> Caren it has been snowing here today and yesterday too. Seemed to be that bit heavier out now then it has been. I took those just before I posted them. We are supposed to be getting more of the same tomorrow as well.


Angora- my fingers just fly. I never really thought of myself as a fast or slow knitter. My bff said goodness girl your needles fly. ;-) ;-) ;-)


----------



## Designer1234

jheiens said:


> Since pigs are very smart, so they tell me, so I'm not surprised at Parker's liking music. He could, no doubt, be trained to do any number of helpful things around the farm, Caren.
> 
> Re the KP venom that is being stirred again: the snobbish attitude and hatefulness being posted there again is bad enough for a newish crafter. However, another point that bothers me is the insecurity in trusting their own judgment and /or lack of effort to try to find answers to questions before throwing them out into the forum.
> 
> Many of these new knitters are younger than most of us; they have been around and using computers, tablets, smart phones, etc. much longer and with probably more ease than we have. And yet many do not bother to think for themselves, seem to fear that they are not capable of finding information for themselves and don't trust themselves to figure out their own answers. Some even want someone else to tell them which patterns to use or even to decide which colors they will like best for their next projects.
> 
> I realize that there are timid knitters in this world and even those who don't really know how to use the electronic devices they have paid good money for in order to be able to find such info for themselves. However, some of the requests I've come across in several of the groups on KP come across as if the poster were too lazy to do for themselves.
> 
> As for the request for info about acrylic yarns containing asbestos in order to be fire-retardant, my first thought for that poster was that perhaps she should not be allowed to have sharp pointed sticks in her hands. I mean really, she can use a computer of some sort to seek information, can apparently read a pattern and follow directions, and has never heard that asbestos can kill you in a slow and lingering way?
> 
> On the other hand there are those knitters out there wouldn't dream of using anything less than cashmere to knit socks, for example, because they have been given that idea that expensive yarn is the only way to go--all the while failing to match the yarn to the project and the kinds of use and care it will get.
> 
> My apologies for the rant. I'm stepping down from the soapbox now.
> 
> Ohio Joy


I agree l00% with everything you say and feel in this post. They jump in without trying to find the answer - when nowadays the answers are usually there if they use google and search. Easier to post and then get a variety of replies rather than the right answer.


----------



## Cashmeregma

sassafras123 said:


> What a great idea. I too have cold hands. Will look for Quivuit yarn at Yarns On First when we go to Napa. The soft and warm comments intrigue me.
> Went to my AA meeting, wrapped Christmas presents, and Maya and I had lovely hour walk.
> A couple weeks ago I lost my orange jacket when Maya's paw scratched and bruised my hand when she tried to get tennis ball on ground when I had reached for it. I couldn't stop bleeding due to prednisone so used compression and walked 20 min back to car.
> Well today hadn't heard or seen Maya in a few min and when I turned around there she was smelling my jacket! Have wanted to teach her to be one of the dogs that finds lost people. Will look in library for book on truing her.


I remember when that happened with the bleeding. That is a smart dog you have there. jacket found and now for adding people to the list. :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup: I always thought it would be lovely to have a bloodhound and find the lost people too.


----------



## busyworkerbee

darowil said:


> And he think he had some British veterans with him as well. It was just interesting the totally biased reporting- no mention of anyone else but Prince Harry and 3 Australians.


I did catch one story with Aussie reporters where the focus was Prince Harry ans some Australians. Also one of the few references to the injured Brit soldiers and the Cacadian members. I begin to think that the international media left the coverage to the Aussie reporters, which would explain the slant.


----------



## Designer1234

busyworkerbee said:


> I did catch one story with Aussie reporters where the focus was Prince Harry ans some Australians. Also one of the few references to the injured Brit soldiers and the Cacadian members. I begin to think that the international media left the coverage to the Aussie reporters, which would explain the slant.


There was quite a bit about our two Canadians and it told their stories. It amazes me that the managed that trek.

Prince Harry was in awe of each and every one of them from what i saw by searching google. I admire him -- he is very down to earth - so is his brother. Thanks, I think, to their Mother.


----------



## gagesmom

Goodnight everyone late here and I am bushed, see you tomorrow.


----------



## Lurker 2

jheiens said:


> If I remember correctly, this is not the first and possibly not the second time she has had this medical problem, Julie. This was the cause of much difficulty and concern for her some time back.
> 
> Ohio Joy


She mentioned that it was not the first time it has happened.


----------



## Lurker 2

Designer1234 said:


> I am glad someone else feels like they are ranting! I sometimes post, sign off, come back over a hour later and think, 'why would I have ever posted all that information? no one would even be interested? This group is very kind and never makes anyone feel as if they post far too many opinions, or too much information. So glad I found us.


 :thumbup:


----------



## Poledra65

Angora1 said:


> Darowil, love the photo of your family. Such a beautiful family. Thank you for posting it. I love all the photos you put on and things you share with us.
> 
> Marykayknits, glad your son is finally stateside again so you can see him when he is near you, however, sorry to hear about your BIL passing. I know nothing takes away the hurting but nice that you could be there for her.
> 
> This year's tree isn't up yet but wanted to send a card to all of you, so here is our tree last year. The grandchildren decorate the tree every year and I think they do a great job. I don't mind if things aren't positioned perfectly as I just love that they do it. This year may get done but not done yet with everyone's busy schedules. You could say Christmas is still in the basement. LOL
> 
> Christmas Greetings to All.


Wow! They do it spectacularly, how beautiful.


----------



## Spider

My goodness , finally caught up with all of you from this week.
So sorry to hear about Sam. I hope he is resting and will be home soon, I am sure the family misses him and he is missed here.
Love the ranters and the letters done here!!! Miss you all.
Betty, get that throat checked, don't want to be sick and miss the holiday cheer.
Belated birthday to all. Keep warm or cool depending where you are.
We had -18 F. This morning, I think our high was about five below. We do have snow. About ten inches so far on the ground. We have had terrible cold this past week. 
Work is going ok, my mother started out having a bad week this week but Dh and I took her in for Christmas shopping and put to lunch and she really made a day of it and seemed to help her mood. Do worry about her though.
Shirley, love the idea of the necklace to remember your son, you are an amazing woman. I love your quilting.
Gwen, think of you often and glad to hear Marianne is ok but to bad about her mothers health.
Gagesmom, I would have locked myself into a room also. You do knit fast and are so good at it.
Finished knitting a cowl last week and gave it to a 20 year old at work and she put it on and wore it all day. Started another one for another girl I work with. Finished up a quilt for one of the nieces tonight and now need to tie it.
I am way behind it seems. But my whole family will be together on Christmas Day so I feel so blessed. Take care of yourselves and you are all in my thoughts. Linda


----------



## Poledra65

NanaCaren said:


> Good morning from a snowy Great Bend. We are much warmer today at a balmy 13.8c/ 7f at 07:53, the snow is once again falling nicely. We got another 15.24cm/ 6" of snow over night, making what has already fallen a mer 60.9cm/ 24".
> 
> Morning coffee is very late, I decided seems how the house was so quiet I'd just lay in bed. Then went out to get some photos of the freshly fallen snow before the dogs went out.
> 
> Healing hugs going out to all. Soothing energy for those having to deal with heartache at this time of year.


Love them all, but you can keep your snow.  Ours has been melting for the last several days, but it melts during the day, then freezes at night. :roll:


----------



## Lurker 2

Bonnie7591 said:


> What were you doing in Greenland? I wouldn't think it would be a place to go for vacation.


Prof Valerie (Emeritus) is a specialist in plants and habitats, as found in Archaeological digs. (I think I have that fairly expressed, but will wait for her to put us straight if I am wrong)


----------



## Poledra65

Marikayknits said:


> I am finally getting caught with KTP, although I missed alot of last week's posts. This has been a roller coaster month for me. On the plus side, my son finished with a job in Australia (he was gone a whole year) and has been home since the week before Thanksgiving. He will go back to his previous job as a lighting tech. with the Chinese Golden Dragon Acrobats two days after Christmas. They travel all over the United States, so we get to see him whenever they are close enough to where we live. Sadly, my sister's husband passed away the day before Thanksgiving. He had severe lung problems, but it was still a shock. My sister lives in Ohio about an hour's drive away from me and I have been trying to spend a little extra time with her. Fortunately her son,daughter and grandchildren live close by, and they are helping her too.
> I made sugar cookies, ladylocks, and strawberries (sort of a candy) with her granddaughter and great granddaughter on Friday. However, due to my oven needing repaired I have not baked anything for myself. The part comes on Monday, and DH has promised I can start my baking on Tuesday! YEA!! I have written a book, and it is late so I should go to bed. Maybe our Christmas tree will get done tomorrow or Monday. (My son has been a big help, even helped make the cookies at my sister's house on Friday) And now to bed for sure!!


Wonderful on your Son being home, but sincere condolences on the loss of your BIL.


----------



## Poledra65

darowil said:


> Early today with my mug. The girls main primary school, the oldest school in Whyalla which at that time was the largest city in South Australia outside of the metropolitan area turned 75 while we were there.
> Since then they have celebrated their 100th which is what this mug is from. At the 75th anniversary a professional photographer came to the celebrations and we had one of our few professional photos taken.


What a wonderful photo, beautiful family you have. :thumbup:


----------



## Poledra65

jknappva said:


> Here are a couple of pictures of Dianne's wedding gown.
> JuneK


Beautiful!!


----------



## Lurker 2

Designer1234 said:


> I am glad someone else feels like they are ranting! I sometimes post, sign off, come back over a hour later and think, 'why would I have ever posted all that information? no one would even be interested? This group is very kind and never makes anyone feel as if they post far too many opinions, or too much information. So glad I found us.


It used to bug Dave enormously that one has only the hour to edit, normally. We love it, Shirley, that you feel so safe with us all- your life has been so rich in experience.


----------



## Lurker 2

Poledra65 said:


> :thumbup: :thumbup: Wonderful news.


I missed her again today- but Rick typed up for her what she wanted to say!


----------



## Lurker 2

jheiens said:


> Bonnie, I still contend that if we were all seated at a physical table and all the various conversations were actually going on, there is no way in this world that we could participate in every topic going on around the table. Nor would we need or want to do so. Two and a half pages of the same two word comment or its forty variations do not a conversation make.
> 
> There are some lovely sisters of the heart here in this group who seldom post a comment more than their approval of another's idea or decision. Sometimes they are the first or second to do so; other times, they may be number 15 and by that time many of us may have just moved over the repeats without registering who said what and go onto the next post that contains more than two or three words. The next post we read may actually contain a number of different paragraphs or topics and the poster is apologizing for having written a novel.
> 
> Please, I am not intending to denigrate anyone else's supportive posts; BUT there are no tea party police who will condemn any one who does not post a response to every post made by every other poster here at any given time. No one will be removed from the circle because she/he did not respond to every post made here. That is just not in the rules and regulations of tea party membership . . . . ( I checked with Sam) (grin) IMHO
> 
> Ohio Joy
> 
> I know, another novel!!


And wouldn't it reach impossible proportions if we did all respond to everything said. You are quite right, Joy, if we were in some room somewhere, inevitably we could hear only those close to us- this way we can catch up with everyone who strikes a chord for us, and do it when we have the time (or not). For instance it is a while since Southern Gal (Donna ) posted, but she always has a valuable contribution! Which reminds me, I am not at all sure how Zoe is, she has not picked up her phone for ages, and although she was on line briefly yesterday she did not post anywhere- nor has she responded to the email I sent- but it was not stopped by Mailor Daemon (however that is spelt) so presumeably she has received it. I pray she is overcoming her recent problems.


----------



## Lurker 2

Sorlenna said:


> I think of Marge often and hope she is well. I'm sorry to hear of this latest setback but glad that she is getting the needed care. Do send along my healing thoughts to her when next you speak, Julie.
> 
> Today we went to breakfast with the family, I've gotten most of the shopping done and made some of the candies. So I'm not stressing, just figuring I'll get done what I get done, and what I don't, no one will ever realize!
> 
> Still need to clean the oven...yep, putting that one off just a bit longer.
> 
> I started trying out the fish lips kiss heel for a sock. It looks a "right mess," as my grandparents would say, with larger holes than I want in the "hinge," but the technique itself makes sense to me now. The first sock was toe up so now I'm working on one cuff down to see how that looks (same pattern--don't care if the socks aren't identical in the end, as they're just to knock around here in).
> 
> Oldest DD and SIL closed on their house and are getting settled in; my BFF and her DH closed on their house, too. I'm thrilled for all of them. Maybe I will get to be next?
> 
> Youngest DD (the one who lives with me) has had a bad tummy for a couple of days; we're trying to figure out if it is the bug that's been going around, and I suspect so, since we were around lots of kids during the Christmas event. The night got very cold, so we didn't have as many people as we might have, but overall, it was successful.
> 
> Bub's still set to retire at the end of the year...that's very close now. We'll have to figure out the whosits and whatsits once that happens.
> 
> Anyway, I think of all of you often, and send good thoughts always. I'll check in again as I can.


So glad you had time to drop by, Sorlenna! Certainly I will make a note to myself to mention to Marge that you were asking after her!
Sounds like you have a time of reckoning approaching. Take Care!


----------



## Lurker 2

gagesmom said:


> Going on 10 pm here and I thought I would mark my spot and share a few pics I took a few minutes ago when I let the dog out.
> 
> Took these out the back door.
> Let it snow, let it snow, let it snow :-D :-D


so different from what I have out my back door- must go get my skirt off the line! it was not quite dry last time I looked!


----------



## Spider

Hi Poledra, Julie, and Ohio Joy, hope Charlotte is doing ok. I am sure it helps her to be home.
Who needs the added stress in their life. A place like this is for learning and supporting one and another and for me making friends I hope to some day meet.
Angora, hope your nephew is doing better. And I hate driving in bad weather and icey roads and we have had a lot of snow, ice and wind. So I have really been happy to have my Dh drive me to work. We were rear ended two weeks a go but no one was hurt.


----------



## Poledra65

Lurker 2 said:


> R.I.P. Peter o'Toole- loved him so much as Lawrence of Arabia- but I believe he was quite seriously alcoholic.


He gave up alcohol in 1975 I think it was, after a bout of bad health and surgery I think also. 
I loved him in How to Steal A Million with Audrey Hepburn, and in High Spirits, and of course as you say Lawrence of Arabia. He was such a character, loved him.


----------



## Poledra65

Lurker 2 said:


> And give all the charity recipients Asbestosis?????? Oh no!


 :shock: :shock: :shock: :shock: Oh my, I think someone must be very confused?


----------



## Lurker 2

Spider said:


> Hi Poledra, Julie, and Ohio Joy, hope Charlotte is doing ok. I am sure it helps her to be home.
> Who needs the added stress in their life. A place like this is for learning and supporting one and another and for me making friends I hope to some day meet.
> Angora, hope your nephew is doing better. And I hate driving in bad weather and icey roads and we have had a lot of snow, ice and wind. So I have really been happy to have my Dh drive me to work. We were rear ended two weeks a go but no one was hurt.


Hi! :thumbdown: not good to be rear ended, but glad you are safe!


----------



## Poledra65

Lurker 2 said:


> It is all very well to be a wool snob- but I can't afford the good stuff at ordinary prices- the Kim Hargreaves Sweater I knitted recently for my friend was over $150 - that is a lot!


It sounds as if they get that High Horse of theirs any higher, they may fall off of it. :roll: :roll: 
And I'd almost bet that most of them have a ball/skein of acrylic or acrylic blend hiding somewhere, whether they know it or not.


----------



## Poledra65

Patches39 said:


> Great to hear, let her know that prayers are going up for her and her Mom. :-D


 :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup: from me too please.


----------



## Lurker 2

Poledra65 said:


> It sounds as if they get that High Horse of theirs any higher, they may fall off of it. :roll: :roll:
> And I'd almost bet that most of them have a ball/skein of acrylic or acrylic blend hiding somewhere, whether they know it or not.


 :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## Lurker 2

I just went in to the Twitter postings from Clarence House. It would seem all twenty of the different teams got to the South Pole on the 13th. I imagine they will have been Airlifted out- it will be interesting when we find out.


----------



## Poledra65

gagesmom said:


> 6pm here and dark out. Snow was flying today not sure if it has stopped.
> 
> Just got caught up wasn't on today til now. I came home to a houseful of kids running around in my house and no adults to be found, to say I was p**sed off is an understatement. The dads were all out in the garage. I told dh to get the heck in here as I never volunteered to babysit.
> 
> So I am in the computer room and the door is shut. (and locked, )
> 
> Hi Betty I am sorry you have been sick but glad to see you on here tonight.


You go girl, they need to be watching the kids. :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## Poledra65

jknappva said:


> I don't read as much on the main forum due to some hateful people making unkind comments. I have enough stress in my daily life so I am better off staying away from those types of comments.


I'll say amen to that!!! I don't need the stress from nasty remarks that are on the main forum so I never go there. I only go to the pictures section a couple of times a week to see what people are making.
JuneK[/quote]

:thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## Poledra65

sassafras123 said:


> What a great idea. I too have cold hands. Will look for Quivuit yarn at Yarns On First when we go to Napa. The soft and warm comments intrigue me.
> Went to my AA meeting, wrapped Christmas presents, and Maya and I had lovely hour walk.
> A couple weeks ago I lost my orange jacket when Maya's paw scratched and bruised my hand when she tried to get tennis ball on ground when I had reached for it. I couldn't stop bleeding due to prednisone so used compression and walked 20 min back to car.
> Well today hadn't heard or seen Maya in a few min and when I turned around there she was smelling my jacket! Have wanted to teach her to be one of the dogs that finds lost people. Will look in library for book on truing her.


Good girl Maya!! How wonderful! :thumbup:


----------



## Poledra65

NanaCaren said:


> Took a few pictures of Parker today, with his other family. They were happy to see him and couldn't believe how much bigger he had gotten. The moon tonight is absolutely wonderful; much warmer to sit out and watch it than it was the other day.


Awe, and he was hugging back too. He really has grown.


----------



## Poledra65

NanaCaren said:


> Yes it is a pity, the moon is my favorite to take photos of.
> Oh my Parker is growing faster than the rest of the litter that he came from.


David would say he is growing on Love.


----------



## Poledra65

jheiens said:


> Since pigs are very smart, so they tell me, so I'm not surprised at Parker's liking music. He could, no doubt, be trained to do any number of helpful things around the farm, Caren.
> 
> Re the KP venom that is being stirred again: the snobbish attitude and hatefulness being posted there again is bad enough for a newish crafter. However, another point that bothers me is the insecurity in trusting their own judgment and /or lack of effort to try to find answers to questions before throwing them out into the forum.
> 
> Many of these new knitters are younger than most of us; they have been around and using computers, tablets, smart phones, etc. much longer and with probably more ease than we have. And yet many do not bother to think for themselves, seem to fear that they are not capable of finding information for themselves and don't trust themselves to figure out their own answers. Some even want someone else to tell them which patterns to use or even to decide which colors they will like best for their next projects.
> 
> I realize that there are timid knitters in this world and even those who don't really know how to use the electronic devices they have paid good money for in order to be able to find such info for themselves. However, some of the requests I've come across in several of the groups on KP come across as if the poster were too lazy to do for themselves.
> 
> As for the request for info about acrylic yarns containing asbestos in order to be fire-retardant, my first thought for that poster was that perhaps she should not be allowed to have sharp pointed sticks in her hands. I mean really, she can use a computer of some sort to seek information, can apparently read a pattern and follow directions, and has never heard that asbestos can kill you in a slow and lingering way?
> 
> On the other hand there are those knitters out there wouldn't dream of using anything less than cashmere to knit socks, for example, because they have been given that idea that expensive yarn is the only way to go--all the while failing to match the yarn to the project and the kinds of use and care it will get.
> 
> My apologies for the rant. I'm stepping down from the soapbox now.
> 
> Ohio Joy


Don't worry, there are several of us up there on that soap box with you. Hugs.


----------



## Poledra65

Lurker 2 said:


> I spoke to Marge Whaples a short while ago. She had a nasal haemorrhage yesterday- ended up in hospital, and now has her nose full of packing to stop the bleed.
> Her computer woes continue.
> But all in all she is remarkably sanguine, and sends love to every body, especially Charlotte (Pontuf), and KateB.
> I will be ringing her again- when I am awake at a time that is good for her!


I hope it heals quickly for her. Good to know that all in all she is doing okay.


----------



## Poledra65

pammie1234 said:


> Great weekend! I am so far behind already, but I am heading to bed. Wonderful time with my family!


Wonderful that you were able to have a good time with them. :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## Lurker 2

Poledra65 said:


> I hope it heals quickly for her. Good to know that all in all she is doing okay.


 :thumbup:


----------



## Dreamweaver

Bulldog said:


> Hello my sweet family,
> Just checking in so I can find you tomorrow. I have had a lot going on.
> 
> I am so sorry to hear Sam is ill and in hospital. Don't know much of what is going on, except Charlotte is home and doing PT from there. I am so thrilled for her
> [ quote]
> Don't know how I missed this news on Charlotte... I am thrilled. She was on my list to call today but saw that Sandi was having a hard time getting through so thought better of it... All I have is the hospital number. If anyone has her home address, please send me a PM so I can send a note.


----------



## Poledra65

Bonnie7591 said:


> She is lucky to have you closeby to help her


LOL!!! She's actually quite capable, only 4 years older than I, but we both know that she really, really, with a purple passion, hates house work, it's not her strongest point. lolol, Yes, I do tease her about it, she used to clean when dad was alive, but it was not a labour of love. I like to clean for the most part, and this way, I'm doing for her, and heavens knows she's helped us a bunch, so it all comes out in the wash. And this way I can be sure that she is not eating things she's not supposed to, if I find things she shouldn't have I hide them above her reach, she can get up on a ladder but then freezes and can't get down. lol :lol: She doesn't bring toooo much in that she shouldn't have or that she eats too much of, but she has a couple of times and was going through it much faster than was good, so I put it up, out of sight out of mind most of the time. 
Gotta love family, we do have a lot of fun together too.


----------



## Dreamweaver

Angora1 said:


> This year's tree isn't up yet but wanted to send a card to all of you, so here is our tree last year. The grandchildren decorate the tree every year and I think they do a great job. I don't mind if things aren't positioned perfectly as I just love that they do it. This year may get done but not done yet with everyone's busy schedules. You could say Christmas is still in the basement. LOL
> 
> Christmas Greetings to All.


The tree is perfect and the whole room looks so warm and cozy... Love the stockings...


----------



## Poledra65

Sorlenna said:


> I think of Marge often and hope she is well. I'm sorry to hear of this latest setback but glad that she is getting the needed care. Do send along my healing thoughts to her when next you speak, Julie.
> 
> Today we went to breakfast with the family, I've gotten most of the shopping done and made some of the candies. So I'm not stressing, just figuring I'll get done what I get done, and what I don't, no one will ever realize!
> 
> Still need to clean the oven...yep, putting that one off just a bit longer.
> 
> I started trying out the fish lips kiss heel for a sock. It looks a "right mess," as my grandparents would say, with larger holes than I want in the "hinge," but the technique itself makes sense to me now. The first sock was toe up so now I'm working on one cuff down to see how that looks (same pattern--don't care if the socks aren't identical in the end, as they're just to knock around here in).
> 
> Oldest DD and SIL closed on their house and are getting settled in; my BFF and her DH closed on their house, too. I'm thrilled for all of them. Maybe I will get to be next?
> 
> Youngest DD (the one who lives with me) has had a bad tummy for a couple of days; we're trying to figure out if it is the bug that's been going around, and I suspect so, since we were around lots of kids during the Christmas event. The night got very cold, so we didn't have as many people as we might have, but overall, it was successful.
> 
> Bub's still set to retire at the end of the year...that's very close now. We'll have to figure out the whosits and whatsits once that happens.
> 
> Anyway, I think of all of you often, and send good thoughts always. I'll check in again as I can.


Hi Sorlenna, have been wondering how you were doing, was going to PM you tomorrow or Tues if hadn't seen you. Congrats on the house closings for all, you poor DD has been trying to close on their house for several months now haven't they? So glad it is over and they can get settled. You never know, hopefully you will get the house you want, where you want it, someday soon. 
Hugs


----------



## Poledra65

NanaCaren said:


> It is really beautiful put on a good sweater, hat and gloves, you hardly notice the cold at all. At least until you are topping over trying to keep your camera from landing in the snow.


LOLOL!!! I'm thinking we may need to have Jamie send Michael out to video you trying to get some of these pictures. :XD: :XD: :XD:


----------



## Dreamweaver

NanaCaren said:


> Good morning from a snowy Great Bend. We are much warmer today at a balmy 13.8c/ 7f at 07:53, the snow is once again falling nicely. We got another 15.24cm/ 6" of snow over night, making what has already fallen a mer 60.9cm/ 24".
> .


Love the pictures of the new fallen snow.... I love the clear quiet that comes with it.....


----------



## Poledra65

Angora1 said:


> Good tip. I hadn't thought of it that way. Thanks Kaye


And get a size 6,7,or8 lighted needles so that you can do a dishcloth in the dark, in the car, will truely save your sanity, and his. lolol :thumbup:


----------



## Poledra65

gagesmom said:


> Going on 10 pm here and I thought I would mark my spot and share a few pics I took a few minutes ago when I let the dog out.
> 
> Took these out the back door.
> Let it snow, let it snow, let it snow :-D :-D


Oh my, that is some snow. lolol
Love the hat!!


----------



## Poledra65

jheiens said:


> That sounds like a wonderfully creative and satisfying path to follow. Best of luck to him and the website building.
> 
> Ohio Joy


 :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## Poledra65

jheiens said:


> Mel, for a minute there I thought that Deuce's ears in the top photo were actually his feet and he was on his back in the snow!! Made me chuckle.
> 
> Ohio Joy


LOLOL!!! So did I, was trying to figure out if it was the dog or some poor animal that got too cold.


----------



## Patches39

jheiens said:


> Patches, your prayers for our night's rest are so comforting and peaceful. God bless you, dear sister.
> 
> Ohio joy


it is from the heart,


----------



## Poledra65

Spider said:


> My goodness , finally caught up with all of you from this week.
> So sorry to hear about Sam. I hope he is resting and will be home soon, I am sure the family misses him and he is missed here.
> Love the ranters and the letters done here!!! Miss you all.
> Betty, get that throat checked, don't want to be sick and miss the holiday cheer.
> Belated birthday to all. Keep warm or cool depending where you are.
> We had -18 F. This morning, I think our high was about five below. We do have snow. About ten inches so far on the ground. We have had terrible cold this past week.
> Work is going ok, my mother started out having a bad week this week but Dh and I took her in for Christmas shopping and put to lunch and she really made a day of it and seemed to help her mood. Do worry about her though.
> Shirley, love the idea of the necklace to remember your son, you are an amazing woman. I love your quilting.
> Gwen, think of you often and glad to hear Marianne is ok but to bad about her mothers health.
> Gagesmom, I would have locked myself into a room also. You do knit fast and are so good at it.
> Finished knitting a cowl last week and gave it to a 20 year old at work and she put it on and wore it all day. Started another one for another girl I work with. Finished up a quilt for one of the nieces tonight and now need to tie it.
> I am way behind it seems. But my whole family will be together on Christmas Day so I feel so blessed. Take care of yourselves and you are all in my thoughts. Linda


Hi Spider, so glad to see you. Hope the job is going well. Glad your mom perked up with Christmas shopping, but can definitely understand your worry, I hope that she does okay. 
Hugs to get you through another week.


----------



## Poledra65

Lurker 2 said:


> I missed her again today- but Rick typed up for her what she wanted to say!


 :thumbup: :thumbup: That is great, he really is a blessing for her.


----------



## Dreamweaver

gottastch said:


> Good morning...getting close to Noon, actually. I'm moving rather slowly today. The sun is out but it is cold...2 degrees F...at least it is above zero - LOL. We have wind again today so I'm sure the "feels like" temp. is below zero. We will be warming up some, during the week, so when I am out and about for errands, it won't feel quite so raw.
> 
> I have been faithfully keeping up with the December KAL dishcloth from the Riddle Me This blog: http://thedomesticdash.com/riddle-me-this-december/?subscribe=success#blog_subscription-2
> 
> As we knit, we are supposed to guess what the image on the cloth will be. I can't decide if we are knitting from the bottom up or the top down and I have no idea what the image is shaping up to be...kinda fun.
> 
> Darowil, I finally got Day 1 and the spacer section done on the 2013 Advent scarf  I am using sock yarn and size US 4 needles. I am into the second section and have to repeat rows 3-14 yet. I hope to knock out a few more sections today. I'd like to wear my scarf on Christmas. The photo is my progress thus far.
> 
> Football is already on the TV and dear husband and dear son are in the semi-finals with their fantasy football team. They have so much fun strategizing and deciding which guys on their team they will play. They have to have their line-up entered into the computer by Noon, before kick-off.
> 
> I found a recipe for "Best-Ever Potato Soup." I've had it on my mind since visiting my dear cousin this past week. She was making some for a get together she was going to and it smelled soooooo good in her house! No worries...here is the recipe:
> 
> BEST-EVER POTATO SOUP (from Taste of Home Magazine)
> 
> Yield: 2 quarts
> Total Time: 30 minutes
> 
> 6 bacon strips, diced
> 3 cups cubed, peeled potatoes (I like the peel)
> 1, 14.5-ounce can chicken broth
> 1 small carrot, grated (I will add more and will slice)
> 1/2 cup onion, chopped (might add a little more)
> 1 tablespoon dried parsley flakes
> 1/2 teaspoon each celery seed, salt and pepper (I will use a rib or two of real celery)
> 3 tablespoons all-purpose flour
> 3 cups 2% milk
> 8 ounces processed cheese (e.g. Velveeta), cubed
> 2 green onions/scallions, thinly sliced for garnish
> 
> In a large saucepan, cook bacon until crisp, drain. Add the potatoes, broth, carrot, onion, parsley, celery seed (I will omit and use real celery), salt and pepper to the bacon drippings (if there is too much bacon grease, I will spoon some out). Cover and simmer until potatoes are tender, about 15 minutes.
> 
> Whisk flour and milk together until smooth. Add to soup and bring to a boil. Boil and stir for 2 minutes then add the cubed cheese. Stir until cheese is melted and the soup is heated through.
> 
> Garnish with green onions, if desired.
> 
> Since I can never leave a recipe alone, I already know that I will be using the real celery and maybe half of the Velveeta and the other half real cheddar cheese. I bet for those who have gluten issues, you could omit the flour and just put some of the soup in the blender to puree it and add it back in to the pot??? I also have 2 cooked chicken breasts that I will chop and add in at the last minute, just to heat through since they are already cooked  Wish me luck!!!


Love the recipes from Taste of Home. We have a few of their cookbooks.... and I love potato soup... in fact, had some at lunch out Sat.

Your advent scarf is such a beautiful color. I saw Caren's... but never saw where this idea originated. Would love to have a pattern link or reference...

I had wanted to do that dishcloth thing as well and then promptly forgot about it. I think it may be a little too late to start now... DARN.....


----------



## Poledra65

Spider said:


> Hi Poledra, Julie, and Ohio Joy, hope Charlotte is doing ok. I am sure it helps her to be home.
> Who needs the added stress in their life. A place like this is for learning and supporting one and another and for me making friends I hope to some day meet.
> Angora, hope your nephew is doing better. And I hate driving in bad weather and icey roads and we have had a lot of snow, ice and wind. So I have really been happy to have my Dh drive me to work. We were rear ended two weeks a go but no one was hurt.


I am so glad no one was hurt, that is quite scary though. 
hugs


----------



## Dreamweaver

Dreamweaver said:


> How cute is that cake and your skyscrapers are always wonderful. Such striking colors....


I think I hate auto correct. I wrote skylines...not scrapers....


----------



## Poledra65

Well, I'm off to bed, have to meet Marla at the coffee shop at 7:30 to head to Ft. Collins so I'd better get some beauty sleep, well, any sleep would probably be a bonus. 
Hugs and sweet dreams.


----------



## Poledra65

Dreamweaver said:


> I think I hate auto correct. I wrote skylines...not scrapers....


LOL!! Auto correct really does supply us with a never ending supply of irritation and laughter, not necessarily in that order.


----------



## Dreamweaver

Bonnie7591 said:


> Sometimes it is jard to keep up, I am amazed at how may pages accumulate in a day. I think i have caught up now & hope I made the comments Imeant to.
> 
> Good luck with getting your mom to listen to reason & getting help from your siblings. It always seems that dealing with parents gets dumped on one of the kids when it would be so. Much more manageable if everyone pitched in & all kept the same line on what can & can't be done.


you are so right on both counts,,, I can't keep up with this group and I am feeling guilty about mom, but tired o being the main support. I SHOULD go down and decorate her house for Christmas. I WANT to stay home and get my place finished.... There are 5 of us, but I am the oldest and a daughter.... and she chose to move closest to me... Of course, when she came, we thought she was still functioning well and driving. NO on both counts. I think the sudden dependency is part of the problem. None of us were expecting or prepared for it.


----------



## Dreamweaver

martina said:


> Jinx could her Doctor or someone else talk your Mother into making life easier for all concerned? Sometimes family are too close to make these difficult positions clear whereas an outsider can. You need to take care of yourself too.


Mom doesn't go to a Dr. unless there is something critically wrong and that is rare. The GP that we chose for her has only seen her once and he told me then that she should not live alone..... Of course, when I told my brothers this, they felt he was just covering his own rear and refused to act on it.... I think she has deteriorated a great deal since then but they insisted that I was not to even discuss such a thing with her.... They were going to take care of everything.... YEAH, that isn't really happening... Even I agree that she could stay in her home if she would just relieve all our minds by accepting a little outside help that wasn't US..... It isn't that she asks for much, but the fact that we know she won't call us until something is critical means I am always waiting for the other shoe to drop.....


----------



## Dreamweaver

gottastch said:


> I don't know if this is possible for you, Jynx, but I found it was easier to NOT tell my mom when my brother (traveling from Arkansas to Minnesota) was coming to see her. I would tell him how she was slipping and how I was so worried and of course she would know he was coming and would get all excited and you would never know all the things were going on with her were actually happening when he visited. She was clear-minded and all spiffed up with her hair done, etc. He would look at me and say, "You said there was a problem?" Used to make me so mad! She'd get so "up" when he was visiting. When I didn't tell her he was coming, he clearly saw what I was talking about...just a thought. I am sending you BIG HUGS...I know how difficult this is.


Good plan... I have explained that he cannot judge her true condition when she visits them.. after all, that is all party time and she has no responsibility for anything. He was reluctant to see that at first but now realizes that I am not just imagining things. He had to come down and stay with her for 4 days after her procedure because I was just too fresh out of rehab to deal with it and the 12 hours at the hospital did me in..... This second time around was even worse, but I am stronger now. He has agreed that we all need to talk again and present a united front but talk is cheap. I am always the one left to implement it and I just don't want to always be the "bad guy" I'm of the mind that it will be taken out of our hands if things continue on this way much longer. There will be an incident where she is hospitalized and they will not release her to live on her own.... Then the boys will have to go along with placing her in a facility that will give her 24/7 support I don't really want this to happen, but fear that is the direction we may be headed...


----------



## Dreamweaver

jknappva said:


> Well, it's about time your brothr and his wife have a wake up call. And if they see that you can't do it all, perhaps it will be worthwhile.
> And, unfortunately, our elderly parents can't accept things the way they really are.
> I'm praying things will work out for the best for you, Dear Jynx.
> JuneK


Yes, and so does the brother that lives an hour from here. He and his wife pretty much totally ignore the whole situation and only see her for her birthday or Mother's Day or some such. They used to at least take her to a concert once in awhile when SIL was in the symphony... but they always say they are afraid to have her stay with them because of the stairs.. etc. My other brother and sister are in WI and they are "the babies" and mom never includes them in anything... to the point, she did not call them when dad was in a coma.... that brother won't fly and that sister is still working some and has only been here once in the past two years.... She is good intentioned, but I can't even get them to all call her once a week. I think I am actually going to assign days to each one of them so that mom has a little more contact with the outside world and her children.... It would mean the world to her.... and take so little time or effort..


----------



## Bonnie7591

Poledra65 said:


> And get a size 6,7,or8 lighted needles so that you can do a dishcloth in the dark, in the car, will truely save your sanity, and his. lolol :thumbup:


I bought some of those but have yet to try them, kind of forgot I had them.


----------



## Dreamweaver

machriste said:


> Oh dear, I really was out of it for a few days--Happy Birthday, Jynx, and many wishes for a year of good health ahead!!!


I did not realize that your dh had lung cancer. I am 4+ years surviving. How is he doing? and happy belated birthday wishes...


----------



## Dreamweaver

Pup lover said:


> Its ridiculous for anyone to expect you to do that at your mothers. You have not had a great year medically and are just getting back on your feet and able to do for yourself. You need to continue to care for yourself and get back 100%. Sorry not trying to be mean or offend, but if you are down again you cant help anyone at all.


I agree, just feel guilty about not doing some little thing to make her spirits a little brighter and keep her from getting too depressed.... It wouldn't take that long to put a few things out... it is just that Christmas seems to be coming a little too quickly this year.....

You should talk.. I know you are doing great but still may have a little of that chemo fatigue on occasion, especially when you try to do too much....


----------



## Bonnie7591

Jynx, sorry you are having so much trouble. We had similar problems with my inlaws as my husband is the oldest &. We live across the road. He as 4 siblings but they did nothing but come home once or twice a year, raise hell & leave us to deal with the mess. It got so bad that we put his mom in the nursing home after his dad passed & the " girls" went to the nursing home & raised hell. I worked in the same building & my friends said they had thought I exagerated the problems with them until they came & everyone saw them in action. Their only concern was how soon they could get her money not how to get her good care. It just about drove me crazy as both my parents were gone & I had looked after them too. It got so bad that we have not spoken to any of them since she died.

Sorry for the rant but leaving all the care to one of the family is one of my pet peaves. When I was a child both of my grandfathers lived with us, then we moved west & my stepfathers mom lived with us for a year until she became so ill she had to go into hospital for 3 yrs until she died. Mom spent all but the last 7 yrs of her life caring for old people when their were many others in the family who did nothing.


----------



## sugarsugar

darowil said:


> Hope your DD can calm down-that might help the nausea not be quite as bad.
> Thursday is our really hot day too-40 but down again Friday to about 32 (38 Wednesday). So you shouldn't have too long a spell. I've heard Christmas should be nice- hope the whole week is cool as we have a lot on.


 :thumbup: I hope Christmas is nice too and not 40c. Not good for cooking the full dinner as I am sure all us Aussies have experienced. :roll:


----------



## Dreamweaver

Designer1234 said:


> I just hope I am never a problem for my kids -- I just refuse to do to them what my mil expected from us.
> 
> I hope I will know when it is time to go into a retirement living place - and if needed one that can help me if I need it. I feel so strongly about it - I guess I am just too indepdendent. We are lucky to be together dh and I - but if I was alone -- kick my but (on line) if I sound like I am demanding too much from my son and his wife - or my daughter. I don't mind help but I don't want to make their lives miserable or cause them any more stress that I can possibly help. We don't interfere in their lives and I just hope we can continue that way.
> 
> Jynx -- Prayers are with you that your brother and his wife take it seriously. you need a life too. It sounds as if she needs to be in a safe place where kindness prevails -- she might enjoy it -- so many dig their heels in but when push comes to shove and they finally have to go into a place - they end up enjoying it so much more -- especially if they go in before they become unable to do much. I hope that they are more willing to share the responsibility and back you. It should be even - although it often is n't.
> 
> This growing old is not a fun trip.


It would be very hard for mom to give up her possessions... being a child of the depression, she is almost a hoarder.... That said, I really thought that the social stimulation, ease of life style, etc. would be something she would enjoy and would keep her interested in things as well. That was a year ago. I think that another major move now would be very difficult for her. It is such a Catch 22, honor her wishes or keep her well card for.....

I can't see you or Pat ever being a burden to your children.. You are both very independent and keep yourself mentally challenged and active.

We live very close to both our daughters and love them dearly but do not interfere in their lives at all..... We don't even necessarily talk on the phone every week..... but they know we are always here for them and the reverse is true as well. They see what is happening with mom and are very protective of me, given recent events, but they are both also leading very active lives of their own and it is not their job to take care of mom... They always include her in family things and have offered to do more, but she doesn't let them.... She does not want to be a bother to anyone... but doesn't realize the mental stress she causes by not being more realistic about her condition.... I am also a bit selfish with my time of late. DH and I have been made painfully aware that WE may not have all the time in the world and we have things we want to do.....


----------



## sugarsugar

darowil said:


> Do you really not know? I thought all Australians knew the difference!


I knew the obvious difference... stove top verses oven. Just wasnt sure where they the same ingredients. LOL.


----------



## Dreamweaver

Designer1234 said:


> I enjoy Tom Jackson and especially the Moon of Wintertime. My son has it in Huron - he received it last year although I have not bought one -- He has done so much for the homeless and represents the first nations so well. I am glad you enjoyed your concert. i thought of you being there -- He is in Calgary - I checked for tickets when I read your post -- sold out here.
> 
> I really like that hat pattern. I am going to do a cowl with the same stitch to match.
> 
> I have so much more yarn than I realized (I bought see through tubs and still have some in drawers. I plan on using up a lot of it for charity next winter. I figure if I don't buy any more yarn and make as many cowls, hats scarves and mittens it will help reduce this stash which shows I went way overboard buying. I figure if I start right away and make a charity set every other project all year I should have a lot for the Inn from the cold and the Mustard Seed drop in center next October.
> 
> Time to finish this set and finish up some more dishcloths for Gayle as I keep her supplied each year and am behind a bit. talk to you all later.


I think we all suffer from the overbuying disease. I hope to get some of mine kitted up before I forget what project it was purchased for or find a project for some of my impulse buys. That still leaves lots left for charity knitting and a boatload that would be better used on the loom..... The same goes for all the excess material.... It is just time to let go of some of it... Then we could talk about all the books and magazines. I have been making a stab at culling some of these, but not gotten real far/ I am quite proud that I have managed to fill a white kitchen garbage bag each week for the last couple of months with items to be donated and will continue that after the New Year..... It is really helping to clean out the closets.....


----------



## sugarsugar

Angora1 said:


> Sugarsugar, sure hope your DD makes it through this part of the pregnancy. I'm so glad she called you and I know it felt good, but I'm sure it also felt awful to see her so sick. Nice that you were there for her but sorry BF didn't seem to be there when he was needed.
> 
> 41c is 105f. Now that is just plain to hot. Guess you can fry your eggs on the sidewalk. I sure hope you have air conditioning. I imagine there will be some deaths with older people who don't. Here we are trying to stay safe with bad snow or ice and you are in the throes of dangerous heat.
> 
> I just found the picture of your dog with the reindeer antlers and it is just too cute. Don't imagine it stayed on too long is he is like our son's dog. What a riot. Precious dog too. Must be so much company.


Yes I do feel badly for her as she doing this pretty tough. I think she is starting to realise that if she tries harder to stay calm it helps a lot. She managed to eat small amounts thoughout the day and actually slept all night last night. 
The elderly do have to be careful when it is that hot... my copes really well. I have air conditioning that I try not to use much, but I will at least have it on in the hottest part of the day if we do get to 40c. I am only about half an hour from the coast so usually we get a bit of a breeze at night.


----------



## sugarsugar

Angora1 said:


> Darowil, love the photo of your family. Such a beautiful family. Thank you for posting it. I love all the photos you put on and things you share with us.
> 
> Marykayknits, glad your son is finally stateside again so you can see him when he is near you, however, sorry to hear about your BIL passing. I know nothing takes away the hurting but nice that you could be there for her.
> 
> This year's tree isn't up yet but wanted to send a card to all of you, so here is our tree last year. The grandchildren decorate the tree every year and I think they do a great job. I don't mind if things aren't positioned perfectly as I just love that they do it. This year may get done but not done yet with everyone's busy schedules. You could say Christmas is still in the basement. LOL
> 
> Christmas Greetings to All.


Your room looks stunning! I love your fire.


----------



## sugarsugar

Am loving all the photos you all have been posting.  I am only on for a little while.. going to a friends for dinner tonight. There are 5 of us and we do a Chris Kringle thing and have dinner together.


----------



## busyworkerbee

Patches39 said:


> Sorry to hear your throat is bothering you, please check it out, praying for you


Please do so b4 it requires stronger intervention & rule out anything very serious. But have some sympathy for my male, 30 something neighbour. Tomorrow he is having his tonsils removed. Makes me glad mine were done as a child.


----------



## ptofValerie

Bonnie7591 said:


> What were you doing in Greenland? I wouldn't think it would be a place to go for vacation.


Ah! Great story. I do research on the layers of very fine volcanic ash trapped in lake sediments and in the Greenlandic ice that has been accumulating, year by year for many thousands of years. We get the ice samples from the long cores drilled by the Danish ice core research programme and in Belfast, along with some other research centres in the UK and Europe, we use our equipment to determine the often unique chemical signal of the ash. Using these chemical signals, we can align the various ice cores and cores of lake sediment and peat across big slabs of the northern hemisphere. The information obtained from the ice chemistry or fossils in the lake and peat sequences lets us reconstruct past climate. Information essential to modern climate modellers. I was in Greenland for a scientific meeting and it was not only productive but great fun. Our meeting was held at the former US air base on the west coast. (I'll give you the correct spelling of the local proper name in a follow-up mailing). We got on to the ice cap and that was very exciting and those of us who were botanists had a fine time amongst the local vegetation in the few breaks we allowed ourselves. On the last day some of the men played golf on the most northerly golf course in the world! I was happy to collect bits of musk-oxen fibre!!


----------



## busyworkerbee

Designer1234 said:


> There was quite a bit about our two Canadians and it told their stories. It amazes me that the managed that trek.
> 
> Prince Harry was in awe of each and every one of them from what i saw by searching google. I admire him -- he is very down to earth - so is his brother. Thanks, I think, to their Mother.


Not just their Mum's early influence, but wlso their military service where, for the most part, theynare treated he same as other young officers.


----------



## ptofValerie

Lurker 2 said:


> Prof Valerie (Emeritus) is a specialist in plants and habitats, as found in Archaeological digs. (I think I have that fairly expressed, but will wait for her to put us straight if I am wrong)


Yes Julie dear. That's me!! I've been mad about plants since childhood and equally mad about all things linked to fibre. I've been so Blessed by an interesting professional life and continue the research in retirement. I love writing past environmental science for non-specialists and have two books published on that topic with another one at the planning stage. My broken arm has prevented any knitting but served the needs of the planned book, on the environmental history of Belfast. My family are very supportive of my activities. By the way. The term Emeritus (male) Emerita (female) is used of retired Profs. Sounds very grand!! KTP is a vital part of my life. I have so many good friends here and we share so much richness of experience and love.


----------



## ptofValerie

The Kangerlussuag info, as promised. Wonder if any of our KTP have been there.

Kangerlussuaq (Kalaallisut: "Big Fjord"), or Sondrestrom, is a settlement in western Greenland in the Qeqqata municipality located at the head of the fjord of the same name (Danish: Søndre Strømfjord). It is Greenland's main air transport hub and the site of Greenland's largest commercial airport. The airport dates from American settlement during and after World War II, when the site was known as Bluie West-8 and Sondrestrom Air Base. The Kangerlussuaq area is also home to Greenland's most diverse terrestrial fauna, including muskoxen, caribou, and gyrfalcons. The settlement's economy and population of 512[1] is almost entirely reliant on the airport and tourist industry.


----------



## Lurker 2

ptofValerie said:


> Ah! Great story. I do research on the layers of very fine volcanic ash trapped in lake sediments and in the Greenlandic ice that has been accumulating, year by year for many thousands of years. We get the ice samples from the long cores drilled by the Danish ice core research programme and in Belfast, along with some other research centres in the UK and Europe, we use our equipment to determine the often unique chemical signal of the ash. Using these chemical signals, we can align the various ice cores and cores of lake sediment and peat across big slabs of the northern hemisphere. The information obtained from the ice chemistry or fossils in the lake and peat sequences lets us reconstruct past climate. Information essential to modern climate modellers. I was in Greenland for a scientific meeting and it was not only productive but great fun. Our meeting was held at the former US air base on the west coast. (I'll give you the correct spelling of the local proper name in a follow-up mailing). We got on to the ice cap and that was very exciting and those of us who were botanists had a fine time amongst the local vegetation in the few breaks we allowed ourselves. On the last day some of the men played golf on the most northerly golf course in the world! I was happy to collect bits of musk-oxen fibre!!


I hope you are not offended by my half -baked understanding of your field of expertise in a subsequent posting! How is your left arm- did you manage to get a sock on it, as Gwen had suggested- it was amazing how much knitting she achieved after that! And is the spinning coming along?!
I have just taken delivery of three white loaves of bread- one standard one which will make excellent toasties in my toastie iron, and two artisan loaves that I have sliced and deep frozen.
The upshot is a huge saving in electricity- which has had the effect of freeing up $50 which will allow a more generous Christmas gift for the GK's!!!!!!!


----------



## Lurker 2

ptofValerie said:


> Yes Julie dear. That's me!! I've been mad about plants since childhood and equally mad about all things linked to fibre. I've been so Blessed by an interesting professional life and continue the research in retirement. I love writing past environmental science for non-specialists and have two books published on that topic with another one at the planning stage. My broken arm has prevented any knitting but served the needs of the planned book, on the environmental history of Belfast. My family are very supportive of my activities. By the way. The term Emeritus (male) Emerita (female) is used of retired Profs. Sounds very grand!! KTP is a vital part of my life. I have so many good friends here and we share so much richness of experience and love.


I had forgotten that sexual difference!!!!!! My days of Latin are very long ago- and my only friend retired is an Emeritus Professor (of Law) I would hesitate to call Dame Anne Salmond a friend- she was a brilliant lecturer and now Professor Emerita, and also given the New Zealander of the year award a few weeks ago. Her understanding of Maori culture is without exception.
would you be able to PM me your Surname- so I could follow up your books in the Library system- I would very much like to read more of your field of understanding!


----------



## ptofValerie

Lurker 2 said:


> I hope you are not offended by my half -baked understanding of your field of expertise in a subsequent posting! How is your left arm- did you manage to get a sock on it, as Gwen had suggested- it was amazing how much knitting she achieved after that! And is the spinning coming along?!
> I have just taken delivery of three white loaves of bread- one standard one which will make excellent toasties in my toastie iron, and two artisan loaves that I have sliced and deep frozen.
> The upshot is a huge saving in electricity- which has had the effect of freeing up $50 which will allow a more generous Christmas gift for the GK's!!!!!!!


Far from Offended, Julie dear. It was characteristically kind of you to make the effort. Eamonn hadn't a long sock so I'll try to buy a cheap pair in town this morning. I've to back to the fracture clinic today and get the bus into the city centre and then out to the hospital. I'd like to get into the Christmas market to but some coffee. We have a big Christmas market in the grounds of the city hall in Belfast, one of the largest in Europe, I'm told. Gwen's work is inspirational. I love all that our Gwen does. Great that you have this new saving on power costs. My arm is doing well but the cast is a bit loose again. All in response to the reduction in swelling of the arm as the cast compresses it a little. A did a bit more spinning last night. Very relaxing.


----------



## busyworkerbee

As I sit here, enjoying my after dinner ice cream on the patio, enjoying the light breeze, reading the ktp and all the reactions, 1 point I need to clarifymfrom earlier - in relation to looking after our seniors, mmy DM has diverticulitus. When it 7s playing up and the accidents occur, DSF has to do the clean up, I only add to the mess with vomiting.

As I said, I have the greatest admiration for the people who work in the aged care sector.

Next point, K4BN, the charity group I knit for requests that most of the donations are done in acrylic yarn asmthis is both harder wearing and usually machine washable. Yes, stuff is done in other yarns, beautiful angel kits, beanies & skull caps for soldiers overseas or sailors through the sailors missions are just some.


----------



## Lurker 2

ptofValerie said:


> Far from Offended, Julie dear. It was characteristically kind of you to make the effort. Eamonn hadn't a long sock so I'll try to buy a cheap pair in town this morning. I've to back to the fracture clinic today and get the bus into the city centre and then out to the hospital. I'd like to get into the Christmas market to but some coffee. We have a big Christmas market in the grounds of the city hall in Belfast, one of the largest in Europe, I'm told. Gwen's work is inspirational. I love all that our Gwen does. Great that you have this new saving on power costs. My arm is doing well but the cast is a bit loose again. All in response to the reduction in swelling of the arm as the cast compresses it a little. A did a bit more spinning last night. Very relaxing.


I just took a phone call from my brother who lives close by- but I see you are still online- just past 9 in the morning for you- hope the bus trip goes well, and that you do manage to get to the market. Will they do a new cast, do you think?- sloppy doesn't sound too good!


----------



## PurpleFi

Good morning from a wet and windy Surrey. Not too cold though. Lots of birds on the feeders now so I guess I will have to start putting out more food.

Sending healing vibes too those who need them and Monday hugs to everyone.

Monday photos.....


----------



## ptofValerie

PurpleFi said:


> Good morning from a wet and windy Surrey. Not too cold though. Lots of birds on the feeders now so I guess I will have to start putting out more food.
> 
> Sending healing vibes too those who need them and Monday hugs to everyone.
> 
> Monday photos.....


It takes all sorts, Purple!! My younger daughter says the whole point of Christmas is Brussel Sprouts. I suspect she is in a minority but I love them too.


----------



## PurpleFi

ptofValerie said:


> It takes all sorts, Purple!! My younger daughter says the whole point of Christmas is Brussel Sprouts. I suspect she is in a minority but I love them too.


I do manage to eat one and I don't mind them in bubble and squeak. That notice was outside a cafe in Camden Market, so I just had to take a photo. Hope you are doing ok. x


----------



## ptofValerie

PurpleFi said:


> I do manage to eat one and I don't mind them in bubble and squeak. That notice was outside a cafe in Camden Market, so I just had to take a photo. Hope you are doing ok. x


You'd better explain 'bubble and squeak' to our KTP family!! And provide the recipe. I love it too. Have you ever made it with red cabbage? I haven't. Wonder what it would be like. A curious colour to begin with!! Doing well. No pain but off to fracture clinic now as the cast is a bit loose. X


----------



## PurpleFi

ptofValerie said:


> You'd better explain 'bubble and squeak' to our KTP family!! And provide the recipe. I love it too. Have you ever made it with red cabbage? I haven't. Wonder what it would be like. A curious colour to begin with!! Doing well. No pain but off to fracture clinic now as the cast is a bit loose. X


I found when my arm was in a cast it needed making smaller every few weeks, its because of muscle wasting and the swelling going down. Hope you get on ok.

Bubble and Squeak (so called as its the sound it makes in the pan)

Mix together smashed up cook brussel sprouts, cold mashed potato and an egg. Make into small flat rounds, coat in flour and fry in a pan until golden brown. Deliscious. We have it with cold turkey and pickles on Boxing Day.

Off to the shops.


----------



## PurpleFi

ptofValerie said:


> You'd better explain 'bubble and squeak' to our KTP family!! And provide the recipe. I love it too. Have you ever made it with red cabbage? I haven't. Wonder what it would be like. A curious colour to begin with!! Doing well. No pain but off to fracture clinic now as the cast is a bit loose. X


Not tried it with red cabbage, I love pickled red cabbage - reminds me of my grandmother. That's easy to make too. x


----------



## NanaCaren

PurpleFi said:


> Good morning from a wet and windy Surrey. Not too cold though. Lots of birds on the feeders now so I guess I will have to start putting out more food.
> 
> Sending healing vibes too those who need them and Monday hugs to everyone.
> 
> Monday photos.....


Good morning Purple, I am loving all the photos of Camden Market. Love the bronze horses.

Healing vibes and hugs back to you.


----------



## sugarsugar

Gweniepooh said:


> Marianne and I talk every day. She is doing okay. Her mom is on a downward spiral health wise and is consuming her time tremendously. Because of this she is not on the KTP except on very rare occasions. Her own health is okay; recovering from her surgery which thank God was benign.


Sorry to hear her mum is going downhill. Please tell her I am thinking of her often and hugs.


----------



## NanaCaren

Good morning from Great Bend. We are at -13.8c/7f the high for the day. The temperature is expected to go down to -21c/ -6f over night. Might be time to get out the woolies for going outdoors today. 

Coffee this morning is served at a more reasonable hour,05:34. 

Healing blue energy hugs to all. May your smile reflect back to you each time you pass it on toddy.


----------



## KateB

martina said:


> I am retired and have only my I-pad. It does everything I need, and have never had anything else before this other than an apple lap top which was old. We all get to like certain things don't we?


DH bought me an iPad for my birthday in September, and I just love it! Keeps DH happy too as he now gets to use the laptop whenever he wants. What I really enjoy about the iPad is that I don't have to wait for it to 'heat up' as I did with our old laptop, I just switch it on and I'm in! Brill! :thumbup:


----------



## KateB

Parker's just lovely! I didn't think pigs had expressive faces, but that pig is definitely smiling!


----------



## NanaCaren

KateB said:


> DH bought me an iPad for my birthday in September, and I just love it! Keeps DH happy too as he now gets to use the laptop whenever he wants. What I really enjoy about the iPad is that I don't have to wait for it to 'heat up' as I did with our old laptop, I just switch it on and I'm in! Brill! :thumbup:


I love my ipad my favorite is I don't have to miss the little things the grands are doing. I can snap a pic any time. i do love how quickly they are ready to sue. That is if DJ would remember to switch it off or plug it in when she finishes.


----------



## NanaCaren

KateB said:


> Parker's just lovely! I didn't think pigs had expressive faces, but that pig is definitely smiling!


Oh that pig has more expressions than half the people I know. You can tell when you feed him something he doesn't like. He will give you this look, I call it the DJ look.Picky eaters :roll:


----------



## sugarsugar

jknappva said:


> I just stay away from all that nastiness! Keeps my blood pressure from rising.
> JuneK


 :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## sugarsugar

Page 38 and I am nearly asleep... goodnight everyone.


----------



## KateB

Lurker 2 said:


> I spoke to Marge Whaples a short while ago. She had a nasal haemorrhage yesterday- ended up in hospital, and now has her nose full of packing to stop the bleed.
> Her computer woes continue.
> But all in all she is remarkably sanguine, and sends love to every body, especially Charlotte (Pontuf), and KateB.
> I will be ringing her again- when I am awake at a time that is good for her!


Good to hear about her although I'm sorry to hear that she's had to attend hospital. Hopefully she'll one day get her computer sorted out and join us again.


----------



## NanaCaren

ptofValerie said:


> It takes all sorts, Purple!! My younger daughter says the whole point of Christmas is Brussel Sprouts. I suspect she is in a minority but I love them too.


Brussel sprouts are yummy, most of my house likes them.


----------



## Southern Gal

gottastch said:


> Good morning...getting close to Noon, actually. I'm moving rather slowly today. The sun is out but it is cold...2 degrees F...at least it is above zero - LOL. We have wind again today so I'm sure the "feels like" temp. is below zero. We will be warming up some, during the week, so when I am out and about for errands, it won't feel quite so raw.
> 
> I have been faithfully keeping up with the December KAL dishcloth from the Riddle Me This blog: http://thedomesticdash.com/riddle-me-this-december/?subscribe=success#blog_subscription-2
> 
> As we knit, we are supposed to guess what the image on the cloth will be. I can't decide if we are knitting from the bottom up or the top down and I have no idea what the image is shaping up to be...kinda fun.
> 
> Darowil, I finally got Day 1 and the spacer section done on the 2013 Advent scarf  I am using sock yarn and size US 4 needles. I am into the second section and have to repeat rows 3-14 yet. I hope to knock out a few more sections today. I'd like to wear my scarf on Christmas. The photo is my progress thus far.
> 
> Football is already on the TV and dear husband and dear son are in the semi-finals with their fantasy football team. They have so much fun strategizing and deciding which guys on their team they will play. They have to have their line-up entered into the computer by Noon, before kick-off.
> 
> I found a recipe for "Best-Ever Potato Soup." I've had it on my mind since visiting my dear cousin this past week. She was making some for a get together she was going to and it smelled soooooo good in her house! No worries...here is the recipe:
> 
> BEST-EVER POTATO SOUP (from Taste of Home Magazine)
> 
> Yield: 2 quarts
> Total Time: 30 minutes
> 
> 6 bacon strips, diced
> 3 cups cubed, peeled potatoes (I like the peel)
> 1, 14.5-ounce can chicken broth
> 1 small carrot, grated (I will add more and will slice)
> 1/2 cup onion, chopped (might add a little more)
> 1 tablespoon dried parsley flakes
> 1/2 teaspoon each celery seed, salt and pepper (I will use a rib or two of real celery)
> 3 tablespoons all-purpose flour
> 3 cups 2% milk
> 8 ounces processed cheese (e.g. Velveeta), cubed
> 2 green onions/scallions, thinly sliced for garnish
> 
> In a large saucepan, cook bacon until crisp, drain. Add the potatoes, broth, carrot, onion, parsley, celery seed (I will omit and use real celery), salt and pepper to the bacon drippings (if there is too much bacon grease, I will spoon some out). Cover and simmer until potatoes are tender, about 15 minutes.
> 
> Whisk flour and milk together until smooth. Add to soup and bring to a boil. Boil and stir for 2 minutes then add the cubed cheese. Stir until cheese is melted and the soup is heated through.
> 
> Garnish with green onions, if desired.
> 
> Since I can never leave a recipe alone, I already know that I will be using the real celery and maybe half of the Velveeta and the other half real cheddar cheese. I bet for those who have gluten issues, you could omit the flour and just put some of the soup in the blender to puree it and add it back in to the pot??? I also have 2 cooked chicken breasts that I will chop and add in at the last minute, just to heat through since they are already cooked  Wish me luck!!!


I think your dish cloth is going to be a beautiful one.
Sam, buddy,I want you to be feeling better,i know from dad's lung situation you just can't let this get ahead of you. I am keeping up with everyone,just not posting much. Thank you for the pictures you all share.I love looking at your lives. 
I am going to finish my molded candies with the caramelized sweetened condensed milk and pecans. Then I will be done. Since we are giving money to the older kids and am helping pay for having another gas stove put in mom's basement,we like very little being done. Bless you all.


----------



## NanaCaren

Dreamweaver said:


> Love the pictures of the new fallen snow.... I love the clear quiet that comes with it.....


My favorite part is the peace and quiet, a new beginning


----------



## jknappva

sassafras123 said:


> What a great idea. I too have cold hands. Will look for Quivuit yarn at Yarns On First when we go to Napa. The soft and warm comments intrigue me.
> Went to my AA meeting, wrapped Christmas presents, and Maya and I had lovely hour walk.
> A couple weeks ago I lost my orange jacket when Maya's paw scratched and bruised my hand when she tried to get tennis ball on ground when I had reached for it. I couldn't stop bleeding due to prednisone so used compression and walked 20 min back to car.
> Well today hadn't heard or seen Maya in a few min and when I turned around there she was smelling my jacket! Have wanted to teach her to be one of the dogs that finds lost people. Will look in library for book on truing her.


Good for Maya...she found your jacket for you!
Junek


----------



## jknappva

NanaCaren said:


> Took a few pictures of Parker today, with his other family. They were happy to see him and couldn't believe how much bigger he had gotten. The moon tonight is absolutely wonderful; much warmer to sit out and watch it than it was the other day.


As much as they apparently love him, I'm surprised they let you have him!!
The moon is beautiful...thank you again for the great "moon shot"!
JuneK


----------



## Patches39

PurpleFi said:


> Good morning from a wet and windy Surrey. Not too cold though. Lots of birds on the feeders now so I guess I will have to start putting out more food.
> 
> Sending healing vibes too those who need them and Monday hugs to everyone.
> 
> Monday photos.....


Lovely place,


----------



## jknappva

NanaCaren said:


> What a lovely couple and the gown is gorgeous. It is amazing what one can buy on Ebay.


You just never know!!
JuneK


----------



## Patches39

NanaCaren said:


> Good morning from Great Bend. We are at -13.8c/7f the high for the day. The temperature is expected to go down to -21c/ -6f over night. Might be time to get out the woolies for going outdoors today.
> 
> Coffee this morning is served at a more reasonable hour,05:34.
> 
> Healing blue energy hugs to all. May your smile reflect back to you each time you pass it on toddy.


Yum, ready for coffee, have mind


----------



## jknappva

darowil said:


> If I had the choice between dry or humid 100 I would go for dry anyway. Even dry 100 over humid 90. while heat saps humidty saps me even more.


Since I've lived with the humidity all my life, I just think of it as part of life.
When I was in Arizona on vacation years ago, I had a terrible nose bleed because of the dry air drying out my nasal passages. Guess my nose likes humidity...but then it's probably because that's what it's used to!LOL!
Junek


----------



## Patches39

It's cold here, I can see the sun coming up must go out today pray not for long,  hope everyone has a blessed day today or afternoon/evening. Let the healing start, and peace come with it. :-D


----------



## jknappva

Bub's still set to retire at the end of the year...that's very close now. We'll have to figure out the whosits and whatsits once that happens.

Anyway, I think of all of you often, and send good thoughts always. I'll check in again as I can.[/quote]

I know he'll love retirement. Do you plan on a lot of traveling?
So glad to hear from you as I know you stay exceptionally busy.
JuneK


----------



## NanaCaren

jknappva said:


> As much as they apparently love him, I'm surprised they let you have him!!
> The moon is beautiful...thank you again for the great "moon shot"!
> JuneK


The only reason I have Parker is her husband said they were not keeping him. They raise pigs for market, I understand completely. Chris knew if I had parker he would be well taken care of and they could visit. I've known Chris for years. Long before we both became imports to the states.


----------



## jknappva

gagesmom said:


> Going on 10 pm here and I thought I would mark my spot and share a few pics I took a few minutes ago when I let the dog out.
> 
> Took these out the back door.
> Let it snow, let it snow, let it snow :-D :-D


Love the pictures. Can't wait to see the hat? when you finish it!
Junek


----------



## NanaCaren

Patches39 said:


> Yum, ready for coffee, have mind


Am just getting my first non virtual coffee of the day. Had to take Ashlei and Robert to the bus. Dj is only just getting up, mum is still sleeping. :/ Good thing this kid knows how to do things for herself.


----------



## jknappva

ptofValerie said:


> Ah! Great story. I do research on the layers of very fine volcanic ash trapped in lake sediments and in the Greenlandic ice that has been accumulating, year by year for many thousands of years.
> 
> I had no idea that was your area of expertise. How interesting that must be. I've seen several tv programs about how the ice cores have determined climate, volcanic eruptions, etc. It's fascinating.
> I hope you don't mind that I deleted part of your note so we wouldn't take up so much space.
> You've had such an interesting life.
> Hope the arm is healing nicely.
> JuneK


----------



## jknappva

I have just taken delivery of three white loaves of bread- one standard one which will make excellent toasties in my toastie iron, and two artisan loaves that I have sliced and deep frozen.
The upshot is a huge saving in electricity- which has had the effect of freeing up $50 which will allow a more generous Christmas gift for the GK's!!!!!!![/quote]

That's fantastic, Julie. You really should take part of that savings and do something special for yourself!!
JuneK


----------



## jknappva

PurpleFi said:


> Good morning from a wet and windy Surrey. Not too cold though. Lots of birds on the feeders now so I guess I will have to start putting out more food.
> 
> Sending healing vibes too those who need them and Monday hugs to everyone.
> 
> Monday photos.....


Good morning, PurpleFi....it's cold and windy here..well, cold for us even with the bright sunshine.
I don't know which I love more, the beautiful horse sculptures or the brussel sprouts free zone!!
JuneK


----------



## jknappva

NanaCaren said:


> Good morning from Great Bend. We are at -13.8c/7f the high for the day. The temperature is expected to go down to -21c/ -6f over night. Might be time to get out the woolies for going outdoors today.
> 
> Coffee this morning is served at a more reasonable hour,05:34.
> 
> Healing blue energy hugs to all. May your smile reflect back to you each time you pass it on toddy.


Good morning, Caren. AHH!! Coffee to warm the soul!
JuneK


----------



## gagesmom

Just marking my place now so I can go back and catch up.

Morning everybody, here is what I woke up to this morning.


----------



## Poledra65

Morning everyone. I just found this in my email and thought that you all might like it. 
http://www.sweaterbabe.com/monthly-free-knitting-or-crochet-pattern-1057/


----------



## Poledra65

gagesmom said:


> Just marking my place now so I can go back and catch up.
> 
> Morning everybody, here is what I woke up to this morning.


Wow!! Gage and Deuce sure look to be enjoying it. :shock: :lol:


----------



## jknappva

gagesmom said:


> Just marking my place now so I can go back and catch up.
> 
> Morning everybody, here is what I woke up to this morning.


You are definitely snowed in!!! Does school continue with snow like this? If it were here, school would be closed for several days. But then it would melt in about that length of time!
JuneK


----------



## Lurker 2

jknappva said:


> I have just taken delivery of three white loaves of bread- one standard one which will make excellent toasties in my toastie iron, and two artisan loaves that I have sliced and deep frozen.
> The upshot is a huge saving in electricity- which has had the effect of freeing up $50 which will allow a more generous Christmas gift for the GK's!!!!!!!


That's fantastic, Julie. You really should take part of that savings and do something special for yourself!!
JuneK[/quote]

probably some special soft food- I have the teeth in again- and my bottom jaw is sooooo sore. My appointment is 10 past two, like in almost exactly 12 hours- but I am going to have to take them out when I have my breakfast. I have been doing Shirley's suggestion of salt washes- but must have rubbed quite a blister. It is as bad as tooth ache. sorry to grumble.
How is the progress with your hearing aide?


----------



## Lurker 2

gagesmom said:


> Just marking my place now so I can go back and catch up.
> 
> Morning everybody, here is what I woke up to this morning.


Deuce does love the snow, by the looks. I love seeing the boy and his dog. It certainly is snowy!


----------



## Poledra65

ptofValerie said:


> Ah! Great story. I do research on the layers of very fine volcanic ash trapped in lake sediments and in the Greenlandic ice that has been accumulating, year by year for many thousands of years. We get the ice samples from the long cores drilled by the Danish ice core research programme and in Belfast, along with some other research centres in the UK and Europe, we use our equipment to determine the often unique chemical signal of the ash. Using these chemical signals, we can align the various ice cores and cores of lake sediment and peat across big slabs of the northern hemisphere. The information obtained from the ice chemistry or fossils in the lake and peat sequences lets us reconstruct past climate. Information essential to modern climate modellers. I was in Greenland for a scientific meeting and it was not only productive but great fun. Our meeting was held at the former US air base on the west coast. (I'll give you the correct spelling of the local proper name in a follow-up mailing). We got on to the ice cap and that was very exciting and those of us who were botanists had a fine time amongst the local vegetation in the few breaks we allowed ourselves. On the last day some of the men played golf on the most northerly golf course in the world! I was happy to collect bits of musk-oxen fibre!!


How fascinating!!! You do have some very interesting things going on, love hearing about it.


----------



## Poledra65

PurpleFi said:


> Good morning from a wet and windy Surrey. Not too cold though. Lots of birds on the feeders now so I guess I will have to start putting out more food.
> 
> Sending healing vibes too those who need them and Monday hugs to everyone.
> 
> Monday photos.....


Lovely! The bronze horses is rather awe inspiring. I love Brussel Sprouts, but DH would be with you on that sign. lolol


----------



## gagesmom

Oh ya, snow doesn't stop us from much here in Canada. We probably got about 4 to 6 inches last night and are expected to get more today. The roads were plowed and the schools were open, so off he went to school.


jknappva said:


> You are definitely snowed in!!! Does school continue with snow like this? If it were here, school would be closed for several days. But then it would melt in about that length of time!
> JuneK


Gage and Deuce love to play around and Deuce has the funniest way of running around in the snow. He came in the house to show Greg that he(deuce) had a beard too- of snow. :lol: :lol:

I love brussel sprouts.


----------



## Poledra65

PurpleFi said:


> I found when my arm was in a cast it needed making smaller every few weeks, its because of muscle wasting and the swelling going down. Hope you get on ok.
> 
> Bubble and Squeak (so called as its the sound it makes in the pan)
> 
> Mix together smashed up cook brussel sprouts, cold mashed potato and an egg. Make into small flat rounds, coat in flour and fry in a pan until golden brown. Deliscious. We have it with cold turkey and pickles on Boxing Day.
> 
> Off to the shops.


Ooh, I'll have to send that recipe to my son, he has always wondered what Bubble and Squeak was and he loves Brussel Sprouts, his fave veg.


----------



## Poledra65

NanaCaren said:


> Good morning from Great Bend. We are at -13.8c/7f the high for the day. The temperature is expected to go down to -21c/ -6f over night. Might be time to get out the woolies for going outdoors today.
> 
> Coffee this morning is served at a more reasonable hour,05:34.
> 
> Healing blue energy hugs to all. May your smile reflect back to you each time you pass it on toddy.


I'll take both of those thank you. 
And you have a lovely day also. Hugs


----------



## Lurker 2

Poledra65 said:


> Ooh, I'll have to send that recipe to my son, he has always wondered what Bubble and Squeak was and he loves Brussel Sprouts, his fave veg.


They were one of my Dad's favourites- so we always had them in winter. Can't say I like them a lot- cabbage is a different matter. And variations on bubble and squeak a real treat. Rather than using left overs, I have been known to cook up the potatoes and cabbage specially!


----------



## Poledra65

Lurker 2 said:


> They were one of my Dad's favourites- so we always had them in winter. Can't say I like them a lot- cabbage is a different matter. And variations on bubble and squeak a real treat. Rather than using left overs, I have been known to cook up the potatoes and cabbage specially!


 :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## Patches39

NanaCaren said:


> Am just getting my first non virtual coffee of the day. Had to take Ashlei and Robert to the bus. Dj is only just getting up, mum is still sleeping. :/ Good thing this kid knows how to do things for herself.


  :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## Lurker 2

Back to bed for a bit! The house feels so hot at 24C, thank goodness for my fans- one here by the computer, and the other one in my bedroom. The heat is making me quite head achey.
Hopefully we will sort getting the grass cut later today.
((((((((((((((((((((every one))))))))))))))))))))
and prayers for all in need.


----------



## Patches39

gagesmom said:


> Just marking my place now so I can go back and catch up.
> 
> Morning everybody, here is what I woke up to this morning.


Awesome photos, I see little man like the snow :-D


----------



## gagesmom

They like the snow and love to play in it together.


Patches39 said:


> Awesome photos, I see little man like the snow :-D


----------



## Patches39

Lurker 2 said:


> probably some special soft food- I have the teeth in again- and my bottom jaw is sooooo sore. My appointment is 10 past two, like in almost exactly 12 hours- but I am going to have to take them out when I have my breakfast. I have been doing Shirley's suggestion of salt washes- but must have rubbed quite a blister. It is as bad as tooth ache. sorry to grumble.
> How is the progress with your hearing aide?


Sorry about the teeth, but will soon be fix, once you see the dentist.


----------



## gagesmom

I think I will head back to bed for a bit, see everyone later.


----------



## Designer1234

Lurker 2 said:


> probably some special soft food- I have the teeth in again- and my bottom jaw is sooooo sore. My appointment is 10 past two, like in almost exactly 12 hours- but I am going to have to take them out when I have my breakfast. I have been doing Shirley's suggestion of salt washes- but must have rubbed quite a blister. It is as bad as tooth ache. sorry to grumble.
> How is the progress with your hearing aide?


*Julie* - I take them out when it gets sore so that it doesn't keep on rubbing. I would definitely take them out now rather than suffer. Take it to the denturist in a little plastic wrap -- he will be able to tell where it is hurting but mine said to wear them until it got sore. Another thing I do is take the bottoms out at night quite often- It gives your mouth a rest. My bottom plate is moving a lot as I have very little space for it to grab to. It will certainly keep on rubbing if you leave them in until he can adjust them. JMO> I am sorry your mouth is so sore. It is miserable but well worth it. I have had mine for over a month and they are fine. Watch what you eat. Some hard candy, or seeded fruit can get under the plate and cause pain even after they you are used to them. YOu have been quite awhile without them so your gums need to get used to something hard and strange in them. I hope they heal quickly and I hope you stick with it as it is so worth it.

Sorry I couldn't visit with you. don't know what is wrong with my Skype -- I can't hear incoming and I am sure it is just in my settings but trying to get help from Skype is so frustrating as all the questions and answers are written , there is no one that helps or answers specific questions.

--------------
Well, I have been making dishcloths for Gayle. I just typed all of this and lost the whole post so someone in outer space can learn about my Christmas plans!

I make her 6 for Christmas and 6 for her birthday in July so that she has one a month during each year. She loves the cotton dish cloths. This year I bought some small soaps and I am making each of the girls the dischcloths which teach you the short rows from the pattern Sam gave us in his workshop -- I am going to wrap each soap into the round one and give them to the ladies. Kelly gets some quite heavy (acrylic) fingerless gloves, and Gayle's Mom will receive a pretty felted hat which i am quite sure will fit her and as she is a hat person like me I think she will like it.

------
*Angora* It sounds like you are a good winter driver.
Pat drove hundreds of thousands of miles in the army,and driving an Ambulance for l8 years -- and he taught me how to drive in the winter when I got my license when Kelly was l6 (we each got ours at the same time) '

You are correct - you should always approach stop signs and red lights with caution because the other roads are not stop roads and people can drive very fast with little control. We slowly slow down coming to a stop sign and we try not to brake any more than we have to. Also if you have to stop on ice or snow -- pump your brakes, don't jam them down as that can easilly cause you to spin out. (the RCMP and the Police Department)gave a course to new Paramedics) and they said that it was the main cause of accidents- speeding and fast hard braking) They were also told that when you feel you are losing control, and that your wheels are spinning DON'T brake - lift your foot off the gas. and then lightly pump your gas to slow down and get control. Pat and I pump our brakes lightly when we are stopping on ice and snow and give ourselves lots of room to stop. (A lot depends on what type of vehicle you are driving and what kind of tires you have on your car). Bonnie would need a different vehicle and different tires living in the country and driving on country roads than we do here - each type of driving is different - you have to adjust to where you are and the conditions.

*June* I loved the pictures of your sister and you and her wedding pictures. She looks like you. I am glad she lives close to you. She has given us a lot of pleasure with her wonderful pictures. I am going to the library to get #1 of that series by Nora Roberts- after I read your post I looked up the names of the other two books and put them on hold. The Boonsboro Inn Trilogy.

-------------
Gwennie - I miss talking to you on skype. I
I hope your neck is all healed and you are feeling better dear Gwen.
-------------
Christmas is nearly upon us and another year nearly behind us. This one has been easier than the past 3 but still difficult in many ways but I am feeling better about everything. I think sometimes we get into minor depressions without realizing it. This group is so supportive that I feel as if my troubles are less than they were, just by coming here. 
----------
* and Londy* - how wonderful you will be able to join the group at hte KAP next year. It will make it even harder than it already is for me to miss it. Tell your hubby how much pleasure we get from your garden, but mostly we get pleasure from you purple.

*Sorlenna* It is nice to see you posting again -- I missed your posts and I am glad things are okay with you.

*Bonnie* You are a great addition to the Tea Party and I know that those who live much further south find your stories about your farm and weather and your life very interesting. If you want any pictures added to the tea party and you can send them directly to me I will post them for you. I do that for a couple of the workshop teachers onto the forum when they want to show their work. I use a desk top imac and have no problems at all posting pics so pm me and I will send you my email addy if you ever wish to post. That goes the same for anyone else who has trouble posting pictures.

======
I hope to get my 3rd block done for the KAP get together - it will be wonderful to have Purple and Londy there too and I will really miss not being there next year.

*Sam* If you read this, I hope you are feeling much better and that you are home today. do take care of yourself and rest - you don't want to get sick over Christmas. I am glad you went into the hospital. No one enjoys going there but it is the right place to be so that you get proper treatment. take care - we miss you a lot but all of us want you to feel better. That elephant is not pleasant.
--------------
*Sassafras* - I enjoy your posts a lot. I can visualize you hiking in the desert with your dog and I told Pat about you. He hiked all over the Superstition mountians and the desert and even down the Grand Canyon when we were in Arizona - We had hoped to visit your area but never got the opportunity. Do you live in a city or town, and if so where? It sounds as if you are really in the desert - at least that is the picture I see in my head when I read your posts.
-----
There are lots of others I would love to talk to but once again I have written a book and also I have not caught up with the posts so will probably post again later in the day once I get through reading them. Take care everyone.


----------



## NanaCaren

jknappva said:


> Good morning, Caren. AHH!! Coffee to warm the soul!
> JuneK


Good morning June, Coffee is definitely needed here first thing. Chrissy is a bear without it.


----------



## martina

ptofValerie said:


> It takes all sorts, Purple!! My younger daughter says the whole point of Christmas is Brussel Sprouts. I suspect she is in a minority but I love them too.


At last , someone else who loves Brussels Sprouts. I usually have a bag of them in the freezer so I can have them anytime. My late husband would only eat them at Christmas, as would my sons.


----------



## NanaCaren

gagesmom said:


> Just marking my place now so I can go back and catch up.
> 
> Morning everybody, here is what I woke up to this morning.


Morning a lovely winter scene. Love the one of Gage and Duce by the truck.


----------



## NanaCaren

Poledra65 said:


> Morning everyone. I just found this in my email and thought that you all might like it.
> http://www.sweaterbabe.com/monthly-free-knitting-or-crochet-pattern-1057/


Those look easy enough to whip up a pair of two before next week. :shock: The girl will love them thanks


----------



## NanaCaren

Poledra65 said:


> Ooh, I'll have to send that recipe to my son, he has always wondered what Bubble and Squeak was and he loves Brussel Sprouts, his fave veg.


My grandma used to make bubble and squeak,yum. For the longest time I thought she made the name up so people would eat them.


----------



## NanaCaren

Poledra65 said:


> I'll take both of those thank you.
> And you have a lovely day also. Hugs


 :thumbup:  Thank you and back a t you


----------



## Designer1234

martina said:


> At last , someone else who loves Brussels Sprouts. I usually have a bag of them in the freezer so I can have them anytime. My late husband would only eat them at Christmas, as would my sons.


Neither of us care for them. Pat said he got so many when he was in the army he won't eat them -- I don't mind them. that is the only thing he is fussy about - I guess they were easy to cook for a large group. I think it is also likely that I don't cook them properly as my Dad felt the same way about them.


----------



## NanaCaren

martina said:


> At last , someone else who loves Brussels Sprouts. I usually have a bag of them in the freezer so I can have them anytime. My late husband would only eat them at Christmas, as would my sons.


I can't imagine only eating brussels sprouts at christmas, I eat them all year


----------



## Designer1234

Patches39 said:


> Well off to bed, hands are tired and sinuses are crazy, hopefully tomorrow will fix that,
> Pray all have a blessed tomorrow, and may it be filled with healing and joy, and lots of peace. :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup:


pg. 45

I am sorry you are having such a time with sinus Patches. 
I suffered for years with them and it caused what we thought was COPD because of finding it hard to breath do to post nasal drip - I found that out about a month ago -- the doctor gave me a nasal spray *Apo beclo Aqua* which has changed my life for the better. I used to get terrible headaches everytime the weather changed or was going to change - I always knew when we were going to get a change a day or so ahead of time. Mine was caused by weather change , dust and other allergies at different times of the year. Since he put me on this nasal spray I have had NO headaches and my coughing has practically stopped. All those years of migraine like headaches and sinus problems are under control now . I would recommend that you talk to your doctor about trying it.


----------



## Cashmeregma

Spider, that is way too cold. Sorry to hear your mom has been down. How lovely that you and DH were able to cheer her up with the gift of time and being there for her. You are knitting up a storm and I'll bet those co-workers are pretty glad. So glad nobody was hurt in the rear end collision.

Kaye, thanks. I think they GK's do a grand job. Sometimes one decoration covers another and sometimes there is a bare spot but now that they are getting older they seem to correct it themselves. They always go up to the 2nd floor to look down and admire it and one year with their arms around each other they said it was the most beautiful tree they had ever seen, and THEY did it. Too cute. I think it is so wonderful that you help your, oh dear, think it is MIL. It must mean so much to her. She may not like doing the work but she will certainly love it when it is clean and the love you show doing it. So cute about putting the food up too high knowing if she gets on the ladder she is stuck. More love in action. Re: knitting in the car. What are lighted needles??

Oh dear, I hope the people posting about the acrylic yarn vs. wool don't find us. I am patient with people asking questions when they good google it, you tube it, or user search it as I feel they may be using it as a conversation opener. I know that isn't everyone but I found myself wondering why they didn't search and then realized that some are reaching out for contact.

Thanks Dreamweaver. Glad you like the room & stockings. As to auto correct. Sometimes when someone asks me what I meant, the word they choose is so far off that I can't even figure out what I meant. My heart goes out to you and the stress you are under with your mom. Wishes for you to finally have some resolution that will relieve you of all this worry. Big Hugs dear friend and congratulations on the 4+.!!!!

Caren, I know that feeling of being out in the snow with the quiet of the night. There are nights when I bundle up and go out to look at the stars and just marvel at what I am seeing. It is a spiritual experience.

Julie, so glad Rick typed up what she wanted to say. Please, when you talk to her again, give her my best wishes, hugs, and love. How wonderful that you got that savings so you can buy more for the GK's. Know that put a smile on your face.

As to Prince Harry on his explorations, I love stories like this. One of my favorite reads are books by explorers. Being out in these spots of the world can be so amazing. One was a book about the North Pole and trying to reach it by ship. They survived but the ships back then would get stuck in the ice and then they were caught by the shifting of the ice. Often destroying the ships. Huge blocks of ice would suddenly break and as the ice shifted be forced up vertically like a sky scraper. Stocking the ships with 2 or 3 yrs. rations was hard and past a certain line they found no life at all. Now it is certainly much easier but I love these stories. Also love mountain climbing stories.

Sugarsugar, having to cook Christmas dinner in that heat would be awful. Do you change the menu to cold weather things when it is like that? Glad DD is managing to stay a little calmer. When I first woke up in the morning I had what we call a cracker. Probably like unleavened bread, not sweet like a cookie. It had little scent and just seemed to help me. Don't know if that would make it better or worse for her. Poor dear, she really has it extreme. My mother had one where the nausea lasted the whole 9 months, but for most, it passes. Thank you, glad you liked the room.

PtofValerie, what an amazing career you have and actually getting to collect some of that oxen fiber yourself. The research you do is vital and so interesting. Thank you for doing what you do and sharing it with us. Since you write for non-specialists, _how would one buy your books?_ When we were in Denmark our musician friends there would talk about leaving for Greenland for a gig (job). Perhaps they have been to that fjord. So glad the spinning is going well. That market sounds wonderful.

Busyworkerbee, what does DSF stand for? I tried looking it up and got this: DSF Dubai Shopping FestivalCommunity
Dynamic Site Framework
Digital Solidarity Fund
Dutch Special Forces
Didis Standard-Floskeln
Thinking Darling son's friend??


----------



## Designer1234

Angora1 said:


> Have to go look for this!
> Oh Caren, he looks like he is smiling. Love it that he likes to listen to music. Just too cute. What a wonderful life you gave your children and now your grandchildren. By the way, you mentioned you almost moved to Homer, and not many women could make it there, but I'll bet you anything you would have done it. :thumbup:


page.47
Caren- I applaud you for your attitude and caring ways. You were obviously meant to be a mother and grandmother -and wonderful home maker. I also loved the picture of your piglet. He does look like he is smiling. who wouldn't smile (including the animals) if they live in your home. Your family are so lucky to have you. You are the glue that holds them all together in my opin[on.


----------



## Sorlenna

Poledra65 said:


> It sounds as if they get that High Horse of theirs any higher, they may fall off of it. :roll: :roll:


I don't know who said it, but I think, "Treating everyone else like a peasant doesn't make you a King," applies. I just avoid those threads.



Poledra65 said:


> Hi Sorlenna, have been wondering how you were doing, was going to PM you tomorrow or Tues if hadn't seen you. Congrats on the house closings for all, you poor DD has been trying to close on their house for several months now haven't they? So glad it is over and they can get settled. You never know, hopefully you will get the house you want, where you want it, someday soon.
> Hugs


Yes, it did take a while! They got caught up in the government shut down--right in the middle of the process, so they more or less had to start over when things got going again. I am SO glad they're getting settled. She said the other day that the gifts for the GC arrived and it was their first mail at the new house. Made me happy.


----------



## Designer1234

Spider said:


> page 47
> Spider it is so nice to read your post; What lovely gifts you are making and I am sure that the girls you work with will love the their cowls. I went to a Ballet school celebration on Sunday and it was amazing the number of cowls that were worn by the young mothers. They are so popular right now.


----------



## Gweniepooh

gottastch said:


> Love the advent scarf in purple. You do such lovely work.


----------



## Designer1234

Lurker 2 said:


> It used to bug Dave enormously that one has only the hour to edit, normally. We love it, Shirley, that you feel so safe with us all- your life has been so rich in experience.


page 48

Actually- I think it is a good idea as it would be chaos with everyone changing their posts with 'second thoughts' If it is something I am concerned about saying properly - like on my Workshop Happenings -- I type it out and edit it ahead of time - but here I don't usually do that.

If you post something and really want it changed - all you have to do is ask admin and they will delete it for you. Usually with no problem if it is your own post. It is more difficult to get them to delete other people's posts though which is to be expected. If it is a negative post about something they are quite quick but sometimes it takes a day. It is however an option.

Yes we are all so supportive here. It isn't a private place though and sometimes I forget that - anyone and everyone can read all our posts. I try to remember that we are not in a private place - it is easy to forget that. But then I don't think that it is that much of a problem - a lot of people from the main forums who lurk here wish the forum was like us.


----------



## Designer1234

Lurker 2 said:


> It used to bug Dave enormously that one has only the hour to edit, normally. We love it, Shirley, that you feel so safe with us all- your life has been so rich in experience.


page 48

Actually- I think it is a good idea as it would be chaos with everyone changing their posts with 'second thoughts' If it is something I am concerned about saying properly - like on my Workshop Happenings -- I type it out and edit it ahead of time - but here I don't usually do that.

If you post something and really want it changed - all you have to do is ask admin and they will delete it for you. Usually with no problem if it is your own post. It is more difficult to get them to delete other people's posts though which is to be expected. If it is a negative post about something they are quite quick but sometimes it takes a day. It is however an option.just click on 'report issue' at the bottom of your post and give your reasons.

Yes we are all so supportive here. It isn't a private place though and sometimes I forget that - anyone and everyone can read all our posts. I try to remember that we are not in a private place - it is easy to forget that. But then I don't think that it is that much of a problem - a lot of people from the main forums who lurk here wish the forum was like us.


----------



## RookieRetiree

Lovely, I have that on a list of definite destinations if I ever get back to London.



PurpleFi said:


> Good morning from a wet and windy Surrey. Not too cold though. Lots of birds on the feeders now so I guess I will have to start putting out more food.
> 
> Sending healing vibes too those who need them and Monday hugs to everyone.
> 
> Monday photos.....


----------



## RookieRetiree

I never liked brussel sprouts until I had them roasted with bacon --- I love them like that now.



PurpleFi said:


> I do manage to eat one and I don't mind them in bubble and squeak. That notice was outside a cafe in Camden Market, so I just had to take a photo. Hope you are doing ok. x


----------



## Onthewingsofadove

Thank you so much for this. It will be a quick addition to some of the youngsters (teens) Xmas boxes. Oops how many people still refer to Xmas presents as XMAS BOXES ? My English granny always used that term and I guess it just stuck with me.

Trisha



Poledra65 said:


> Morning everyone. I just found this in my email and thought that you all might like it.
> http://www.sweaterbabe.com/monthly-free-knitting-or-crochet-pattern-1057/


----------



## Designer1234

Lurker 2 said:


> , I am not at all sure how Zoe is, she has not picked up her phone for ages, and although she was on line briefly yesterday she did not post anywhere- nor has she responded to the email I sent- but it was not stopped by Mailor Daemon (however that is spelt) so presumeably she has received it. I pray she is overcoming her recent problems.


pg. 48

I am concerned about her too --- I hope she is okay - and that her computer problems are solved. She isn't posting that often on the main forum either that I have seen.


----------



## NanaCaren

Angora1 said:


> Caren, I know that feeling of being out in the snow with the quiet of the night. There are nights when I bundle up and go out to look at the stars and just marvel at what I am seeing. It is a spiritual experience.
> 
> I do the same thing I have to watch so I am not out too long. Jamie will occasionally sit out with me. so peaceful and relaxing.


----------



## Designer1234

Poledra65 said:


> It sounds as if they get that High Horse of theirs any higher, they may fall off of it. :roll: :roll:
> And I'd almost bet that most of them have a ball/skein of acrylic or acrylic blend hiding somewhere, whether they know it or not.


pg/ 48
I agree- some of the yarn I have bought is so much like wool I tried to felt some - (didn't work) -- some of the new acrylics and other types of non wool are beautiful and the colors are wonderful. to each his own.


----------



## PurpleFi

RookieRetiree said:


> I never liked brussel sprouts until I had them roasted with bacon --- I love them like that now.


They probably do taste ok with bacon, but I'm a vegetarian :roll:


----------



## Cashmeregma

Purplefi, Love the photos and those sculpted metal horses emerging are fabulous. Great metal work. Thanks again and laughing at the Brussel Sprouts Free Zone, which I happen to love. :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: The boots floating in that one photo are great. Don't even see how they are suspended. Thanks again! That bubble and squeak sounds Delicious! :thumbup: How lovely to get to visit the Camden Market without paying for the flight. 

Caren, that is so funny with Parker having a DJ look when he is eating. My kind of coffee in that second shot.

Southerngal, so nice to see you and I used to make candles too. I did the dipped ones and really enjoyed doing it. Yours will make a lovely gift.

Patches, how are you feeling today?

Gagesmom, see you are out of the locked room at last! Beautiful shots of a white wonderfland. When we were driving yesterday there was such a whiteout we couldn't see a thing. Turns out it was a semi-truck with all the snow on top of it blowing off right onto us blinding us.

Poledra, thanks for the boot toppers.

Julie, sorry to hear the teeth have rubbed such a sore spot. I think perhaps they don't need to wait so long to have one come back in. Sore spots show up in a few days and then it is pure torture till appointment. 12 hrs. when you posted to go. Can't wait till you can get some relief. I know that is really painful! :-( :thumbdown: And back to you ((((((((((((((((((((Julie ))))))))))))))))))))

Sam, if you are coming home today...Welcome Home. Hope you are also feeling better. Just know we care about you!!!!


----------



## Cashmeregma

martina said:


> At last , someone else who loves Brussels Sprouts. I usually have a bag of them in the freezer so I can have them anytime. My late husband would only eat them at Christmas, as would my sons.


Oh yes, my favorite way is cut in half and baked until they get a little dark on the edges. Another way is shredded and then baked the same. I will have to try the bubble and squeak though.


----------



## Sorlenna

Dreamweaver said:


> I think we all suffer from the overbuying disease. I hope to get some of mine kitted up before I forget what project it was purchased for or find a project for some of my impulse buys. That still leaves lots left for charity knitting and a boatload that would be better used on the loom..... The same goes for all the excess material.... It is just time to let go of some of it... Then we could talk about all the books and magazines. I have been making a stab at culling some of these, but not gotten real far/ I am quite proud that I have managed to fill a white kitchen garbage bag each week for the last couple of months with items to be donated and will continue that after the New Year..... It is really helping to clean out the closets.....


One of the goals I set for myself is to use ONLY what I already have for art, craft, and fiber projects for the whole next year...I'll either get super creative or really frustrated (likely both), but it must be done. We will see how far I get!


----------



## PurpleFi

gagesmom said:


> Just marking my place now so I can go back and catch up.
> 
> Morning everybody, here is what I woke up to this morning.


Lovely snowy photos xxx


----------



## Designer1234

Poledra65 said:


> LOL!!! She's actually quite capable, only 4 years older than I, but we both know that she really, really, with a purple passion, hates house work, it's not her strongest point. lolol, Yes, I do tease her about it, she used to clean when dad was alive, but it was not a labour of love. I like to clean for the most part, and this way, I'm doing for her, and heavens knows she's helped us a bunch, so it all comes out in the wash.
> Gotta love family, we do have a lot of fun together too.


page 49

I think your relationship sounds wonderful. I would love to have you for a daughter as we could have so much fun doing for each other. I would LOVE to have someone come and do some of the things I don't love to do and I would love to do for them for things they don't want to do. That is what is so great about my hubby we do for each other.

Obviously you are both lucky - and that takes a bit of doing -for each of you to do for the other with no feelings of stress.

You amaze me with all you accomplish - you keep so busy and I admire you so much. I am sure she gives thanks every day that you are in her life. My step mom was wonderful too but died while I was just newly married and lived far from me. I still regret we did not live closer.


----------



## Bonnie7591

jknappva said:


> You are definitely snowed in!!! Does school continue with snow like this? If it were here, school would be closed for several days. But then it would melt in about that length of time!
> JuneK


If they closed school for that little bit of snow, our kids would never get an education. The school here never closes, sometimes buses don't run, if there is an extreme wind chill like blow -45C, teerible ice & sometimes they can't get down certain roads, but even then lots of people drive their kids to school.
I remember in the winter of 1975-76, we had the most snow in many years & my parents lived on a narrow low road near a lake, the road blocked so hard they eventally had to get a Cat to open it. My brother & sister went across the lake by skidoo for 6 weeks to get to school. Then in the spring there was so much water Dad had to take them with the tractor out to the main road to get the bus. That was my first year away from home & I was so homesick but couldn't get home.


----------



## PurpleFi

Sorlenna said:


> One of the goals I set for myself is to use ONLY what I already have for art, craft, and fiber projects for the whole next year...I'll either get super creative or really frustrated (likely both), but it must be done. We will see how far I get!


I've got enough stuff to last me a lifetime and more and everyso often I resolve to use up what I've got before I go buying more, but then I just see something (usually purple) that is totally irresistable, x


----------



## Cashmeregma

Christmas scenes for you from Cologne/Köln where I lived for 8 years.

The Nativity Scene/Creche inside the Cathedral of Cologne (Der Kölner Dom)

Outside of the Cathedral. When I first moved to Cologne I did a lot of praying inside this cathedral and I am not even Catholic. I could feel the power in this spot. It was a place of worship even in the times of the Etruscans, who preceded the Romans. It felt like a sacred spot to me and many others.


----------



## Designer1234

Bonnie7591 said:


> .
> 
> Sorry for the rant but leaving all the care to one of the family is one of my pet peaves. When I was a child both of my grandfathers lived with us, then we moved west & my stepfathers mom lived with us for a year until she became so ill she had to go into hospital for 3 yrs until she died. Mom spent all but the last 7 yrs of her life caring for old people when their were many others in the family who did nothing.


Page 52

It seems that there is one that gets stuck with everything in most families. With us it is our son who is there for us when we need him. As a result we try really hard to never take advantage of him, and even though it scares me that he will be living in BC with us here-- it is better than him having to 'carry us' which I desperatley hope won't be necessary- We have always been so independent and we also had Pat's Mom and were in the same situation as Jynx -- It is a conumdrum I think. As you get older you are unable physically to do things you have always done. But we both feel very strongly and we won't let our children pay for our old age - with stress, money or unhappiness. I just hope we can do it. Sometimes you reach a stage where you don't have control. As Kelly says-- it takes an hour by plane to get here if there is an emergency - but i don't want him to have to make any more trips than absolutely necessary. He is the one who is closest to us. Our daughter is good if one of us is sick but not good on a day to day basis - I don't want someone who has not time for us usually to be in a position of having to look after us. It is the one thing Pat and I have talked about many times. We are so fortunate we are together and can depend on each other. When you are alone it is a different story. I dread my son and his wife being in the position Jynx is in. I would not think twice about going into a place where that won't happen. just my own thoughts from the 'other side'.


----------



## Onthewingsofadove

For those who are a bit hesitant about Bussels Sprouts or cabbage - try it my way.
I always simmer both in a mix of water and milk (takes the bitterness away). Drain well.
THEN lightly saute a few small cut up pieces of bacon ,just enough for flavour ( and onion if you like) in a large flat bottom frying pan.
Toss in the well drained sprouts or cabbage and toss until heated through and lightly brown in places. Don't over cook or it will become bitter again. Serve. 

Sometimes if I have them ,I add broken almonds or walnuts to the bacon and onions. 

Even non-sprout lovers seem to like then this way.

Trisha


----------



## Onthewingsofadove

Hi Purple 
You could leave the bacon out of my recipe and just use the onion and walnuts.

Trisha



PurpleFi said:


> They probably do taste ok with bacon, but I'm a vegetarian :roll:


----------



## Gweniepooh

ptofValerie said:


> Far from Offended, Julie dear. It was characteristically kind of you to make the effort. Eamonn hadn't a long sock so I'll try to buy a cheap pair in town this morning. I've to back to the fracture clinic today and get the bus into the city centre and then out to the hospital. I'd like to get into the Christmas market to but some coffee. We have a big Christmas market in the grounds of the city hall in Belfast, one of the largest in Europe, I'm told. Gwen's work is inspirational. I love all that our Gwen does. Great that you have this new saving on power costs. My arm is doing well but the cast is a bit loose again. All in response to the reduction in swelling of the arm as the cast compresses it a little. A did a bit more spinning last night. Very relaxing.


    Oh my...you're making me blush. Thank you.


----------



## Designer1234

Onthewingsofadove said:


> For those who are a bit hesitant about Bussels Sprouts or cabbage - try it my way.
> I always simmer both in a mix of water and milk (takes the bitterness away). Drain well.
> THEN lightly saute a few small cut up pieces of bacon ,just enough for flavour ( and onion if you like) in a large flat bottom frying pan.
> Toss in the well drained sprouts or cabbage and toss until heated through and lightly brown in places. Don't over cook or it will become bitter again. Serve.
> 
> Sometimes if I have them ,I add broken almonds or walnuts to the bacon and onions.
> 
> Even non-sprout lovers seem to like then this way.
> 
> Trisha


Thanks Trisha - I will try them this way. Part of my problem is I have never cooked them because he dislikes them so much and so did my Dad. these sound good. I might see if he likes them this way.


----------



## KateB

My goodness, I was on here this morning and read a few pages, but now it's 3.35pm and I've got 14 pages to catch up on :shock: You lot can't half talk.....not that I contribute to that in any way! :roll: My niece has just been, so I've had my hair coloured, cut and styled - that's me sorted for Christmas. Back now to catch up.


----------



## Gweniepooh

Loved the photos. RE: the brussell sprout free zone sign....when DD's boyfriend came to dinner the first time he made the comment that his mother told everyone that brussell sprouts were his favorite veggie (I had them for dinner tht night). I don't always recognize sarcasm (another story) and almost every time he ate with us I made sure to serve brussell sprouts. Well at thanksgiving it finally came out that he HATES brussell sprouts and was eating them only to be polite. LOL....won't serve him brussell sprouts again.


PurpleFi said:


> Good morning from a wet and windy Surrey. Not too cold though. Lots of birds on the feeders now so I guess I will have to start putting out more food.
> 
> Sending healing vibes too those who need them and Monday hugs to everyone.
> 
> Monday photos.....


----------



## RookieRetiree

Fake bacon? Actually, seriously, it's the roasting that makes the difference in texture and taste. I've also had shredded brussel sprout salad and that was very good also.



PurpleFi said:


> They probably do taste ok with bacon, but I'm a vegetarian :roll:


----------



## Gweniepooh

What is bubble and squeak? EDIT: see that it was explained further down....I just love some of the names for dishes in the UK.
The names may not give a clue to non-UKers what is in the dish but the names sure are fun sounding. LOL



PurpleFi said:


> I do manage to eat one and I don't mind them in bubble and squeak. That notice was outside a cafe in Camden Market, so I just had to take a photo. Hope you are doing ok. x


----------



## KateB

jheiens said:


> As for the request for info about acrylic yarns containing asbestos in order to be fire-retardant, my first thought for that poster was that perhaps she should not be allowed to have sharp pointed sticks in her hands.
> 
> Love it!!
> :thumbup:


----------



## KateB

darowil said:


> Acdepting help from children is totally different to being dependent on them. And I belive that we need to make sure that they don't feel that they must stay so that they are there for us. Our kids need to be able to live their own lives not ours. Hope that when I get to that point I will still think the same way!


My mum used to say that as people get older they develop the "Me, me, me" syndrome, even if they haven't been like that when they were younger. Maybe it's a kind of survival mechanism, I don't know. Unfortunately my mum did manage to prove herself right as she aged! :roll: :lol:


----------



## NanaCaren

Designer1234 said:


> page.47
> Caren- I applaud you for your attitude and caring ways. You were obviously meant to be a mother and grandmother -and wonderful home maker. I also loved the picture of your piglet. He does look like he is smiling. who wouldn't smile (including the animals) if they live in your home. Your family are so lucky to have you. You are the glue that holds them all together in my opin[on.


Thank you for your complements, I just do what my own mum did while I was growing up. :-D Love my little Parker, he is a joy for all the grands. He was bottle fed and lived inside until a couple weeks before I got him.


----------



## Gweniepooh

Off to knit and check the daily digest. I also do not comment much at all on the digest or open much but do skim it daily. 
TTYL


----------



## KateB

gagesmom said:


> Going on 10 pm here and I thought I would mark my spot and share a few pics I took a few minutes ago when I let the dog out.
> 
> Took these out the back door.
> Let it snow, let it snow, let it snow :-D :-D


Great snow photos, Mel. It looks like you took them inside a snow globe! Can't believe how fast you knit, seems as though you're getting through a new project every day! :thumbup:


----------



## KateB

Angora1 said:


> I for one love your posts!


Me too! (Talking about Shirley's posts)


----------



## Cashmeregma

Gweniepooh said:


> Loved the photos. RE: the brussell sprout free zone sign....when DD's boyfriend came to dinner the first time he made the comment that his mother told everyone that brussell sprouts were his favorite veggie (I had them for dinner tht night). I don't always recognize sarcasm (another story) and almost every time he ate with us I made sure to serve brussell sprouts. Well at thanksgiving it finally came out that he HATES brussell sprouts and was eating them only to be polite. LOL....won't serve him brussell sprouts again.


 :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## jheiens

Jynx, the really sad part of that likelihood is that she might actually have a few years of satisfactory life quality if she were in different circumstances that at present. If mom and brothers wait too much longer there may very likely be a serious event that ends in a quick passing due to injuries or worse.

This is not easy and I know we were spared any of this before my mom passed several years ago. She was rehabbing houses with my younger brother and sister until about 5 weeks before she discovered an aortic valve blockage that was over 95%--following corrective surgery, she never regained consciousness and passed peacefully surrounded by most of the family and various extensions. A very gentle leaving of her life.

Hoping your mom is blessed with a similar leave-taking but necessarily right quickly.

Ohio Joy



Dreamweaver said:


> Good plan... I have explained that he cannot judge her true condition when she visits them.. after all, that is all party time and she has no responsibility for anything. He was reluctant to see that at first but now realizes that I am not just imagining things. He had to come down and stay with her for 4 days after her procedure because I was just too fresh out of rehab to deal with it and the 12 hours at the hospital did me in..... This second time around was even worse, but I am stronger now. He has agreed that we all need to talk again and present a united front but talk is cheap. I am always the one left to implement it and I just don't want to always be the "bad guy" I'm of the mind that it will be taken out of our hands if things continue on this way much longer. There will be an incident where she is hospitalized and they will not release her to live on her own.... Then the boys will have to go along with placing her in a facility that will give her 24/7 support I don't really want this to happen, but fear that is the direction we may be headed...


----------



## Cashmeregma

KateB said:


> jheiens said:
> 
> 
> 
> As for the request for info about acrylic yarns containing asbestos in order to be fire-retardant, my first thought for that poster was that perhaps she should not be allowed to have sharp pointed sticks in her hands.
> 
> Love it!!
> :thumbup:
> 
> 
> 
> And I'm thinking it was tongue in cheek in response to all the threads going on about this.
Click to expand...


----------



## Bonnie7591

Valerie, it sounds like you have had a very interesting career

Angora, I forgot to answer yesterday, yes the quviet socks are very warm, my feet still getr a little cold but that's just me. I read that the native people make lacy cowls, they call them smoke rings for some reason, but they are very warm.
I lve your photos of Cologne, I was there once on vacation before I was married, we even walked the steps to the top of the spire to look out over the town, we took a Rhine cruise from Frankfort to there, then back by train, a great trip.

Shirley, i have told a few p,oeple that I discovered Japanese mint oil for sinus problems & since using it I rarely get migraines, it is wonderful as I used to get headaches several times a week.

Purplefi, great photos again, looks like an interesting place.
I have never heard of bubble & squeak, may have to try that as it sounds easy. We don't eat brussel sprouts often but we like them, they are not something I grow. In the garden & we mstly eat what comes from there.

I also am trying to knit from my stash but occasinally have a breakdown.

Julie, I hope you soon get your denture problem sorted out.
Power must sure be expensive in your part of the world, glad you have a break on the cost.

Well, time to get off here & get some workd done, also forgot to plug in the Ipad so it is going to doe.
Have a good day all.


----------



## Lurker 2

Patches39 said:


> Sorry about the teeth, but will soon be fix, once you see the dentist.


Just a matter of hanging in there!


----------



## Sorlenna

jknappva said:


> I know he'll love retirement. Do you plan on a lot of traveling?
> So glad to hear from you as I know you stay exceptionally busy.
> JuneK


I know he'd like to, but I still have to work, so I really don't know. I guess that's one of the whatsits we'll have to try to figure out.


----------



## Designer1234

Dreamweaver said:


> It would be very hard for mom to give up her possessions... being a child of the depression, she is almost a hoarder.... That said, I really thought that the social stimulation, ease of life style, etc. would be something she would enjoy and would keep her interested in things as well. That was a year ago. I think that another major move now would be very difficult for her. It is such a Catch 22, honor her wishes or keep her well card for.....
> 
> I can't see you or Pat ever being a burden to your children.. You are both very independent and keep yourself mentally challenged and active.
> 
> We live very close to both our daughters and love them dearly but do not interfere in their lives at all..... We don't even necessarily talk on the phone every week..... but they know we are always here for them and the reverse is true as well. They see what is happening with mom and are very protective of me, given recent events, but they are both also leading very active lives of their own and it is not their job to take care of mom... They always include her in family things and have offered to do more, but she doesn't let them.... She does not want to be a bother to anyone... but doesn't realize the mental stress she causes by not being more realistic about her condition.... I am also a bit selfish with my time of late. DH and I have been made painfully aware that WE may not have all the time in the world and we have things we want to do.....


Jynx - I wrote a post here and decided to send it in a pm. Not that I don't want to share my feelings but this is about you and your situation, not about me. Just know that I am l00% aware of what you are dealing with .

Shirley


----------



## jheiens

Dreamweaver said:


> Yes, and so does the brother that lives an hour from here. He and his wife pretty much totally ignore the whole situation and only see her for her birthday or Mother's Day or some such. They used to at least take her to a concert once in awhile when SIL was in the symphony... but they always say they are afraid to have her stay with them because of the stairs.. etc. My other brother and sister are in WI and they are "the babies" and mom never includes them in anything... to the point, she did not call them when dad was in a coma.... that brother won't fly and that sister is still working some and has only been here once in the past two years.... She is good intentioned, but I can't even get them to all call her once a week. I think I am actually going to assign days to each one of them so that mom has a little more contact with the outside world and her children.... It would mean the world to her.... and take so little time or effort..


We have a saying (picked up from (Dr. Phil, I suspect) that you teach people how to treat you by how you treat them or what you expect of them. Sadly, it seems that your mom has done this with the brothers. You, the one with a conscience are now left to pick of the pieces of her needs (that's the most diplomatic I can call it), in spite of your life circumstances.

I know what I would do but I don't walk in your shoes, my friend. Hoping you can find wisdom in this situation.

Ohio Joy


----------



## Cashmeregma

I forgot to mention about the baked brussell sprouts. They are marinated in oil and vinegar and as brussell sprouts are hard and don't absorb, I soak them a long time and then leave a little in the pan. I use balsamic vinegar and sprinkle them with salt, pepper.


----------



## Sorlenna

martina said:


> At last , someone else who loves Brussels Sprouts. I usually have a bag of them in the freezer so I can have them anytime. My late husband would only eat them at Christmas, as would my sons.


Gosh, my siblings and I used to count the ones on our plates to make sure one didn't get more than another! Love Brussels sprouts and just got some yesterday!


----------



## Cashmeregma

I lve your photos of Cologne, I was there once on vacation before I was married, we even walked the steps to the top of the spire to look out over the town, we took a Rhine cruise from Frankfort to there, then back by train, a great trip.


Oh yes, I climbed those stairs to the top and actually at that time didn't know I would be living there. Then when we moved there I could see that from the top we were looking at where we would several years later live, the exact apartment building. I couldn't climb those stairs now though. My goodness they were narrow and meeting people coming in the opposite direction. I also did the top of the Eiffel Tower.


----------



## Sorlenna

PurpleFi said:


> I've got enough stuff to last me a lifetime and more and everyso often I resolve to use up what I've got before I go buying more, but then I just see something (usually purple) that is totally irresistable, x


I have done that many, many times! Like I said, we'll see how far I get...heh.


----------



## Lurker 2

Designer1234 said:


> *Julie* - I take them out when it gets sore so that it doesn't keep on rubbing. I would definitely take them out now rather than suffer. Take it to the denturist in a little plastic wrap -- he will be able to tell where it is hurting but mine said to wear them until it got sore. Another thing I do is take the bottoms out at night quite often- It gives your mouth a rest. My bottom plate is moving a lot as I have very little space for it to grab to. It will certainly keep on rubbing if you leave them in until he can adjust them. JMO> I am sorry your mouth is so sore. It is miserable but well worth it. I have had mine for over a month and they are fine. Watch what you eat. Some hard candy, or seeded fruit can get under the plate and cause pain even after they you are used to them. YOu have been quite awhile without them so your gums need to get used to something hard and strange in them. I hope they heal quickly and I hope you stick with it as it is so worth it.
> 
> Sorry I couldn't visit with you. don't know what is wrong with my Skype -- I can't hear incoming and I am sure it is just in my settings but trying to get help from Skype is so frustrating as all the questions and answers are written , there is no one that helps or answers specific questions.
> ...
> Take care everyone.


I am grateful for your advice, Shirley! You have had them so much longer than I ever will. The real positive with this set is that they are not causing gagging- or only very slightly, and I have learned how to control that. It is a much better look than the sunken mouth.


----------



## Lurker 2

martina said:


> At last , someone else who loves Brussels Sprouts. I usually have a bag of them in the freezer so I can have them anytime. My late husband would only eat them at Christmas, as would my sons.


 :thumbup: :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## jheiens

busyworkerbee said:


> Not just their Mum's early influence, but wlso their military service where, for the most part, theynare treated he same as other young officers.


I agree with you completely. Diana (as lovely looking as she was) was chasing her own dreams/nightmares for several years before her tragic death. Having grown into the kind of young men they are today has also been the results of other training/teachers in their lives. One of the things Diana complain publicly about before the total breakdown of her marriage was the separation from her children in the interests of the commonwealth and its people. I suspect that she changed very few diapers/nappies or prepared many meals or play dates with the children of others where the actual prep or oversight was not the responsibility of servants.

The princes were sent early to boarding schools and military training during which their social rank didn't hold all that much sway.

They seem to be growing into assuming the responsibilities their grandmother has carried so skillfully for all these decades.

Ohio Joy


----------



## Lurker 2

Angora1 said:


> ...Julie, so glad Rick typed up what she wanted to say. Please, when you talk to her again, give her my best wishes, hugs, and love. How wonderful that you got that savings so you can buy more for the GK's. Know that put a smile on your face.
> ...


I have made a note for myself, Angora!

Breakfast time here- so many birds singing their hearts out- have not seen any babies yet, fall out of the nests- the neighbours cats always are after them- think I have gone off cats, a bit. Probably until next time I have a kitten, they can be so endearing.


----------



## Lurker 2

Designer1234 said:


> page 48
> 
> Actually- I think it is a good idea as it would be chaos with everyone changing their posts with 'second thoughts' If it is something I am concerned about saying properly - like on my Workshop Happenings -- I type it out and edit it ahead of time - but here I don't usually do that.
> 
> If you post something and really want it changed - all you have to do is ask admin and they will delete it for you. Usually with no problem if it is your own post. It is more difficult to get them to delete other people's posts though which is to be expected. If it is a negative post about something they are quite quick but sometimes it takes a day. It is however an option.
> 
> Yes we are all so supportive here. It isn't a private place though and sometimes I forget that - anyone and everyone can read all our posts. I try to remember that we are not in a private place - it is easy to forget that. But then I don't think that it is that much of a problem - a lot of people from the main forums who lurk here wish the forum was like us.


 :thumbup:


----------



## KateB

gagesmom said:


> Just marking my place now so I can go back and catch up.
> 
> Morning everybody, here is what I woke up to this morning.


Your photos look so beautiful Mel, but I'm still glad we don't have all that snow! It's cold here today and the Gas Board are digging up our street to put in new gas pipes. They've just been in to say that there is now a gas leak in the street so the gas is being switched off until tomorrow afternoon and guess who has gas central heating? :roll: They have loaned us a couple of electric fan heaters and we had an electric radiator of our own, so it shouldn't be too bad, but you get very used to the whole house being warm and not rushing from one warm room to another. It makes me think of when I was a child and we only had heating on in the living room - it was a real thought to go to the freezing toilet. It's going to be like that tonight for us!


----------



## KateB

Poledra65 said:


> Lovely! The bronze horses is rather awe inspiring. I love Brussel Sprouts, but DH would be with you on that sign. lolol


I love them too and DH doesn't mind them, but no-one sits near DH after he's eaten them! :shock: fortunately they don't have the same effect on me.


----------



## Lurker 2

Designer1234 said:


> pg. 48
> 
> I am concerned about her too --- I hope she is okay - and that her computer problems are solved. She isn't posting that often on the main forum either that I have seen.


Not since her last post here on December 1st. that is starting to be three weeks ago, (well in another few days)


----------



## Cashmeregma

Bonnie7591 said:


> Angora, I forgot to answer yesterday, yes the quviet socks are very warm, my feet still getr a little cold but that's just me. I read that the native people make lacy cowls, they call them smoke rings for some reason, but they are very warm.


Is this what you are talking about????
http://www.qiviut.com/shop_smokerings.cfm

Oooh, nice, a hooded cowl. Wow, the native members should be able to make some nice money from that. The prices are high. That is if they are able to collect the quiviat themselves and not pay for it. There is a pattern on Ravelry for one:
http://www.ravelry.com/patterns/library/smoke-ring
and it is free! I want to make one.


----------



## KateB

Lurker 2 said:


> Back to bed for a bit! The house feels so hot at 24C.......
> 
> Wish mine was! (Sorry Julie, sounds like I'm never happy! :roll: :lol: )


----------



## Lurker 2

Angora1 said:


> Julie, sorry to hear the teeth have rubbed such a sore spot. I think perhaps they don't need to wait so long to have one come back in. Sore spots show up in a few days and then it is pure torture till appointment. 12 hrs. when you posted to go. Can't wait till you can get some relief. I know that is really painful! :-( :thumbdown: And back to you ((((((((((((((((((((Julie ))))))))))))))))))))
> 
> Sam, if you are coming home today...Welcome Home. Hope you are also feeling better. Just know we care about you!!!!


Thanks Angora! and ditto sentiments for Sam!


----------



## Cashmeregma

KateB said:


> Lurker 2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Back to bed for a bit! The house feels so hot at 24C.......
> 
> Wish mine was! (Sorry Julie, sounds like I'm never happy! :roll: :lol: )
> 
> 
> 
> Just when I was thinking you always sound like you are happy. I can just imagine the fun you have when you go off on your trip with your girls. I love your sense of humor and outlook. When I grow up I want to be like you. LOL I'm much older I am sure.
Click to expand...


----------



## Lurker 2

Angora1 said:


> Christmas scenes for you from Cologne/Köln where I lived for 8 years.
> 
> The Nativity Scene/Creche inside the Cathedral of Cologne (Der Kölner Dom)
> 
> Outside of the Cathedral. When I first moved to Cologne I did a lot of praying inside this cathedral and I am not even Catholic. I could feel the power in this spot. It was a place of worship even in the times of the Etruscans, who preceded the Romans. It felt like a sacred spot to me and many others.


Sadly the air pollution is destroying such buildings, I believe. Things like the acid rain, that are eating into the carvings.
I love the photos, though, thanks!


----------



## PurpleFi

Onthewingsofadove said:


> Hi Purple
> You could leave the bacon out of my recipe and just use the onion and walnuts.
> 
> Trisha


Thanks Trish, we put chestnuts in with them here. I will eat a few as long as they are washed down with several large glasses of wine :thumbup:


----------



## PurpleFi

KateB said:


> I love them too and DH doesn't mind them, but no-one sits near DH after he's eaten them! :shock: fortunately they don't have the same effect on me.


Definitely going to make sure that GS doesn't have any then!!


----------



## PurpleFi

Bonnie7591 said:


> Purplefi, great photos again, looks like an interesting place.
> I have never heard of bubble & squeak, may have to try that as it sounds easy. We don't eat brussel sprouts often but we like them, they are not something I grow. In the garden & we mstly eat what comes from there.
> 
> I
> 
> You can have bubble and squeak made from cabbage or greens instead of brussel sproutsl


----------



## Lurker 2

Bonnie7591 said:


> ...
> Julie, I hope you soon get your denture problem sorted out.
> Power must sure be expensive in your part of the world, glad you have a break on the cost.
> ...


It is costing me around $95 a month - or was when I was regularly baking the bread- but with this unexpected source of bought bread, I know usage has gone down considerably. I fall into their category of 'low user', so some must have whopping bills.


----------



## KateB

Angora - Someone else has probably answered this by now as I am still a few pages behind, but I think DSF stands for Dear Step Father.


----------



## Cashmeregma

Lurker 2 said:


> Sadly the air pollution is destroying such buildings, I believe. Things like the acid rain, that are eating into the carvings.
> I love the photos, though, thanks!


Yes, they have people that have full-time jobs just going around the cathedrals rebuilding them. That is what the white area LL is, a rebuilt area. If one wonders why they never see the cathedrals without the construction going on, that is why. They finish one spot and move to the next. These are skilled masters doing this work. We will never see that gorgeous white cathedral as was seen in the past. Only one small replaced part at a time. They are in constant reconstruction.


----------



## Lurker 2

KateB said:


> Lurker 2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Back to bed for a bit! The house feels so hot at 24C.......
> 
> Wish mine was! (Sorry Julie, sounds like I'm never happy! :roll: :lol: )
> 
> 
> 
> But it is a pain that your heating has had to be turned off- even though they have supplied an alternative!
Click to expand...


----------



## Cashmeregma

Julie, what I get for sores in my mouth has benzocaine in it and is somewhat numbing, a great relief. Perhaps they hae something like this where you are.


----------



## Cashmeregma

I'm listening to a French tape while I am working and just learned you never say th in French. If you see th it is pronounced as t. Good to learn something new every day, which I have covered by being on here with people from all over the world. Love it!


----------



## Cashmeregma

KateB said:


> Angora - Someone else has probably answered this by now as I am still a few pages behind, but I think DSF stands for Dear Step Father.


 :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: The one relative that I didn't think of. Thanks.


----------



## Lurker 2

Angora1 said:


> Yes, they have people that have full-time jobs just going around the cathedrals rebuilding them. That is what the white area LL is, a rebuilt area. If one wonders why they never see the cathedrals without the construction going on, that is why. They finish one spot and move to the next. These are skilled masters doing this work. We will never see that gorgeous white cathedral as was seen in the past. Only one small replaced part at a time. They are in constant reconstruction.


 :thumbup: good that they still have stone masons who can do the work.


----------



## Sorlenna

Dagnabbit, I had a post and somehow, it's gone into the ether. Sigh.

Has anyone heard from Sam? 

Also, welcome to the new voices; I just jumped back in and totally spaced commenting (I'm a bit more scattered than usual of late). My apologies for the oversight.

Today is a work day so I am off again--have another scarf to block also and need another cuppa.

Hugs & blessings to all!


----------



## Cashmeregma

Lurker 2 said:


> I am grateful for your advice, Shirley! You have had them so much longer than I ever will. The real positive with this set is that they are not causing gagging- or only very slightly, and I have learned how to control that. It is a much better look than the sunken mouth.


Oh yes, and you are too young for that look.


----------



## Lurker 2

Angora1 said:


> Julie, what I get for sores in my mouth has benzocaine in it and is somewhat numbing, a great relief. Perhaps they hae something like this where you are.


Someone suggested the gel that is used for when babies are teething- I just was not able to rush out and buy it straight away.


----------



## Cashmeregma

KateB said:


> Your photos look so beautiful Mel, but I'm still glad we don't have all that snow! It's cold here today and the Gas Board are digging up our street to put in new gas pipes. They've just been in to say that there is now a gas leak in the street so the gas is being switched off until tomorrow afternoon and guess who has gas central heating? :roll: They have loaned us a couple of electric fan heaters and we had an electric radiator of our own, so it shouldn't be too bad, but you get very used to the whole house being warm and not rushing from one warm room to another. It makes me think of when I was a child and we only had heating on in the living room - it was a real thought to go to the freezing toilet. It's going to be like that tonight for us!


Oh no. Of course this happens when it is old outside.


----------



## Cashmeregma

KateB said:


> I love them too and DH doesn't mind them, but no-one sits near DH after he's eaten them! :shock: fortunately they don't have the same effect on me.


 :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: Too funny.


----------



## Cashmeregma

PurpleFi said:


> Definitely going to make sure that GS doesn't have any then!!


 :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: So good to be laughing. What a riot getting you and Kate together.


----------



## Cashmeregma

Lurker 2 said:


> :thumbup: good that they still have stone masons who can do the work.


Yes, agreed. There is a place right in the Cathedral on the side facing into the square and you can see a little in the windows where they work. There are pieces even lying enclosed outside. Amazing. The museum beside the Cathedral has a huge picture window and you can see an old Roman floor right there. So fascinating.


----------



## Cashmeregma

Sorlenna said:


> Dagnabbit, I had a post and somehow, it's gone into the ether. Sigh.
> 
> Has anyone heard from Sam?
> 
> Also, welcome to the new voices; I just jumped back in and totally spaced commenting (I'm a bit more scattered than usual of late). My apologies for the oversight.
> 
> Today is a work day so I am off again--have another scarf to block also and need another cuppa.
> 
> Hugs & blessings to all!


Hugs and blessings to you too dear. I'm afraid I need to say good-bye. Just stopped by for a second and stayed. :shock: Think that sounds familiar to everyone on here. :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## KateB

Angora1 said:


> Just when I was thinking you always sound like you are happy. I can just imagine the fun you have when you go off on your trip with your girls. I love your sense of humor and outlook. When I grow up I want to be like you. LOL I'm much older I am sure.


Doubt it I'm 61..... or 7 in Purple's shoe-size reckoning!


----------



## KateB

PurpleFi said:


> Thanks Trish, we put chestnuts in with them here. I will eat a few as long as they are washed down with several large glasses of wine :thumbup:


That goes for most things in this house! :lol:


----------



## PurpleFi

Angora1 said:


> :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: So good to be laughing. What a riot getting you and Kate together.


Next time I go to Scotland I will have to look her up. xx


----------



## PurpleFi

KateB said:


> That goes for most things in this house! :lol:


Sounds like a woman after my own heart. Yell if you need any help with that.


----------



## Kathleendoris

Just dropping in to say, "Hello". I have managed to keep fairly up to date with reading the posts, but as I am needing to devote every spare moment to knitted Christmas presents, I am limiting what I have to say! Next year, I really will start the Christmas things earlier!

Brussels sprouts are very popular in our house. Most people really like them, so there is rarely a need to find any use for the leftovers. We do only eat them in the winter months, as that is when they have the best flavour, and anyway, we prefer to stick as far as possible to what is in season. Christmas dinner would not feel right without Brussels, but we do also have other choices for the strange people who don't eat sprouts. Spiced red cabbage is also popular, as well as carrots and roast parsnips.


----------



## KateB

PurpleFi said:


> Next time I go to Scotland I will have to look her up. xx


Please do!


----------



## PurpleFi

KateB said:


> Doubt it I'm 61..... or 7 in Purple's shoe-size reckoning!


That makes me just a bit younger than you at six and a half :roll: :roll: :roll:


----------



## PurpleFi

Kathleendoris said:


> Just dropping in to say, "Hello". but we do also have other choices for the strange people who don't eat sprouts. Spiced red cabbage is also popular, as well as carrots and roast parsnips.


Mr P has always said I'm a bit strange. Do like red cabbage though, but then again I would as it is PURPLE!!!!!


----------



## PurpleFi

KateB said:


> Please do!


Thank you, I will xx


----------



## Lurker 2

Angora1 said:


> Oh yes, and you are too young for that look.


 :thumbup:


----------



## Lurker 2

Angora1 said:


> Yes, agreed. There is a place right in the Cathedral on the side facing into the square and you can see a little in the windows where they work. There are pieces even lying enclosed outside. Amazing. The museum beside the Cathedral has a huge picture window and you can see an old Roman floor right there. So fascinating.


When I was at York Minster it was the Stained Glass that was constantly under repair. (2011)


----------



## Designer1234

jheiens said:


> I agree with you completely. Diana (as lovely looking as she was) was chasing her own dreams/nightmares for several years before her tragic death. Having grown into the kind of young men they are today has also been the results of other training/teachers in their lives. One of the things Diana complain publicly about before the total breakdown of her marriage was the separation from her children in the interests of the commonwealth and its people. I suspect that she changed very few diapers/nappies or prepared many meals or play dates with the children of others where the actual prep or oversight was not the responsibility of servants.
> 
> The princes were sent early to boarding schools and military training during which their social rank didn't hold all that much sway.
> 
> They seem to be growing into assuming the responsibilities their grandmother has carried so skillfully for all these decades.
> 
> Ohio Joy


Page 60

I agree completely-- the reason I mentioned Diana was that she tried very hard to give them some idea of what the real world was like -- enough, in my opinion that the idea of changing the way they did things was implanted in their minds while quite young -- From what I can gather - the independence stemmed originally from her visits to childrens wards, visiting lepers, etc. made them aware that they could do good. I definitely agree that the Armed forces strengthened their feelings - Their Dad and Uncles were not affected that way because of their upbringing and the fact that even though they were in the Service the still were perceived as different and did little to try to change that. It is interesting that both the Princes are so strong in making their own decisions and trying to be as normal as possible while still accepting their Royal duties.

I am sure that those who live closer to them in the UK might have a completely different opinion on this but I think the way Diana was treated by the paparazi has been one of the reasons William is so protecting of Catherine -- Just my opinion. they both seem to emerged as very fine people. Including Harry who was a typical young soldier free to live . He was stationed south of Calgary at the British Army Base at Suffield and used to come to Calgary on leave - he got himself into a few 'situations' but was very likable and well received here. He did however, make the papers a couple of times for doing what other young men are inclined to do -


----------



## Designer1234

KateB said:


> Please do!


Actually Kate- that would n't be so difficult as you are not that far from Glasgow or Edinburgh -- am I correct. I seem to remember you are near Stirling - or was that another Scot ? Love that area by the way.


----------



## Southern Gal

Bulldog said:


> Jynx, dear heart, I do hope you stand firm and back up some and let your brothers see the true situation with Mom. I know you love her and I know it hurts. You, dear lady, are not in good health. You have had so many lifethreatening medical and surgical conditions. It is going to take tough love. SouthernGal went through this with her dad, but he was happy, once decisions were made from him. If Mom hadn't had her stroke, I would have had to do the same thing, so my heart goes out to you. You have to think of your own family and your future with them.
> 
> Melody, did you get a new house. I knew you were selling and looking. Did you find one?
> 
> I have enjoyed trying some of the finer yarns, but with the economy, most of us are using a lot of acrylics and there is nothing wrong with that. They get softer with each washing and are very durable.
> 
> So sorry I missed Jynx and June's birthdays. Hope you had good ones.
> 
> Any updates on Sam.
> 
> Gonna go in to Dr tomorrow and check out this throat. It has been so terribly sore. Just don't feel up to snuff.
> 
> Prayers going up for Marianne, Linda, and those who have lost loved ones at this special time of the year.
> 
> Pray you all have a good week...God Bless...Many ((((((HUGS)))))) and much love...Betty


Jinx, we should have gotten dad in the nursing home sooner, it would have saved mom from the knee surgery, just to much pulling and tugging. its a big step, but you have to look at the bigger picture. dad is very satisfied these days, we all visit at diff. times, there were things we had to work on as far as his care, but that's just part of it. you can't let your health go or someone will be taking care of you also.
this christmas has been hard on us, as we just lost sister in may, so i went on line and found a christmas poem from heaven and made copies and going to fix like a ornament for us all to hang on tree. it really touched me. so anyone else in the same boat, look it up on line. 
gotta get around, just came from tai chi, ate a bite, now gonna take dad a strawberry milk shake. he loves those, i always tell them what he has had, so they know why he didn't eat like he usually does. :?


----------



## Sorlenna

Oh, I forgot to tell y'all that I finished both socks, toe up and cuff down, using the fish lips kiss heel. The jury's still out (they're pretty messy but they were just for practice). I'll have to work with it more to decide.


----------



## Kathleendoris

PurpleFi said:


> Mr P has always said I'm a bit strange. Do like red cabbage though, but then again I would as it is PURPLE!!!!!


But did you know that you can get PURPLE Brussels sprouts? They don't taste different, but you might feel better about eating them,  :lol:


----------



## sassafras123

Angora, yes, we do live on the desert. Ridgefield, CA. THIS TOWN GREW DUE TO Cina Lake Naval Air Warfare Center. We became the residential area for civilians. We are isolated. The closest mall is an hour and a half away. We are about 15 miles east of the Sierra Nevada mountains so most of us hike, fish, camp, snowshoe etc. When we moved here in 1982 the town didn't have a stoplight.


----------



## gagesmom

Sooooo, I went back to bed this morning and never woke up til 1:30pm. Yikes my whole day is gone by then. Have to work tonight and I will never be able to get to sleep tonight. Ah well guess I will be up all night and hanging out with all on kp.

Got to run as I have just caught up and have to get ready for work. I was asked to come in early as one of the girls has taken ill. 

See everyone later.

Hugs and love to everyone.


----------



## Cashmeregma

KateB said:


> Doubt it I'm 61..... or 7 in Purple's shoe-size reckoning!


 Well, you are much younger looking than your real age. I'm 68 so at least my claim of being older still stands, but not by as much as I thought.

:wink:


----------



## Cashmeregma

PurpleFi said:


> Sounds like a woman after my own heart. Yell if you need any help with that.


See, you two are still at it. :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## Cashmeregma

PurpleFi wrote:
Next time I go to Scotland I will have to look her up. xx



KateB said:


> Please do!


I'll bet we could hear the laughing all the way over here.


----------



## purl2diva

It turns out that what I thought was sciatica is really bursitis in the right hip. I have gone to a chiropractor for the first time in my life. Too early to see if this will help. I can't bend or raise my right leg without extreme pain. Since I can't do much else, it should make for lots of knitting time but I'm having trouble concentrating on anything for any length of time.

In the meantime, no tree, no baking. Thank goodness for on line shopping.
And a DH who has had to take on a lot of extra duties.


----------



## Cashmeregma

PurpleFi said:


> That makes me just a bit younger than you at six and a half :roll: :roll: :roll:


And I'm only 3.5 so you will have to take care of me. :shock: :shock: :shock:


----------



## jknappva

Lurker 2 said:


> probably some special soft food- I have the teeth in again- and my bottom jaw is sooooo sore. My appointment is 10 past two, like in almost exactly 12 hours- but I am going to have to take them out when I have my breakfast. I have been doing Shirley's suggestion of salt washes- but must have rubbed quite a blister. It is as bad as tooth ache. sorry to grumble.
> How is the progress with your hearing aide?


Sure hope the dentist can get your teeth adjusted. I'm so sorry that they've made your gums so sore...nothing worse than a toothache or the equivalent except perhaps an ear ache!
Went this morning and picked up my hearing aids!! I'd forgotten how loud everything is normally!! It's been a long time since I could hear the refrigerator humming and the bathroom fan! It's going to take getting used to. But I'm so glad to have them! 
I have a whole bunch of heroes to thank for them....and plan on sending cards to those that made it possible for me to get them.
If anyone in the USA needs hearing aids and/or eyeglasses and can't afford them, the Lions Club has a foundation that will help. It's a wonderful service.
Junek


----------



## jknappva

Lurker 2 said:


> They were one of my Dad's favourites- so we always had them in winter. Can't say I like them a lot- cabbage is a different matter. And variations on bubble and squeak a real treat. Rather than using left overs, I have been known to cook up the potatoes and cabbage specially!


I've done the same thing since I found out several years ago what bubble and squeak was. But can't say I'd like it with brussel sprouts...cabbage is fine!
Junek


----------



## Cashmeregma

sassafras123 said:


> Angora, yes, we do live on the desert. Ridgefield, CA. THIS TOWN GREW DUE TO Cina Lake Naval Air Warfare Center. We became the residential area for civilians. We are isolated. The closest mall is an hour and a half away. We are about 15 miles east of the Sierra Nevada mountains so most of us hike, fish, camp, snowshoe etc. When we moved here in 1982 the town didn't have a stoplight.


Amazing. I can't even find your town but did find something for the Naval/Air Center. Fascinating and what experiences you have. Thanks for sharing them.


----------



## Cashmeregma

purl2diva said:


> It turns out that what I thought was sciatica is really bursitis in the right hip. I have gone to a chiropractor for the first time in my life. Too early to see if this will help. I can't bend or raise my right leg without extreme pain. Since I can't do much else, it should make for lots of knitting time but I'm having trouble concentrating on anything for any length of time.
> 
> In the meantime, no tree, no baking. Thank goodness for on line shopping.
> And a DH who has had to take on a lot of extra duties.


So painful. Hope you can get some help.


----------



## KateB

Designer1234 said:


> Actually Kate- that would n't be so difficult as you are not that far from Glasgow or Edinburgh -- am I correct. I seem to remember you are near Stirling - or was that another Scot ? Love that area by the way.


If you were driving, then I am less than an hour from Glasgow, and about an hour and a half from both Edinburgh and Stirling.


----------



## jknappva

There are lots of others I would love to talk to but once again I have written a book and also I have not caught up with the posts so will probably post again later in the day once I get through reading them. Take care everyone.[/quote]

So glad to hear from you....even though I deleted most of your note, it was simply to save space. But I always love your notes. 
And I'm one who loves hearing about the snowy weather and seeing the wonderful snow scenes. We don't get a lot here so I always love the really deep snows everyone up north shows.
Here's a picture my sister took yesterday with the sun setting behind the old Jordan House. It was taken several miles from her house.
JuneK
P.S. Got my hearing aids this morning and now realize how noisy everything is now that I can hear again!!


----------



## jknappva

NanaCaren said:


> Good morning June, Coffee is definitely needed here first thing. Chrissy is a bear without it.


Well, it's not a necessity for me like it is for some people...I'm a morning person and I think you are, too! But I'm definitely better with it!
One of my b'day gifts was a Mr. Coffee single-cup coffeemaker that uses the K-cups...with enough of the cups to keep me in caffeine until next Christmas!! LOL!
JuneK


----------



## KateB

Angora1 said:


> Well, you are much younger looking than your real age. I'm 68 so at least my claim of being older still stands, but not by as much as I thought.
> 
> :wink:


Thank you! Like most of us, some days I feel 30 and others 100!


----------



## jknappva

OOPS!! A Gwenie


----------



## jknappva

Bonnie7591 said:


> If they closed school for that little bit of snow, our kids would never get an education. The school here never closes, sometimes buses don't run, if there is an extreme wind chill like blow -45C, teerible ice & sometimes they can't get down certain roads, but even then lots of people drive their kids to school.
> I remember in the winter of 1975-76, we had the most snow in many years & my parents lived on a narrow low road near a lake, the road blocked so hard they eventally had to get a Cat to open it. My brother & sister went across the lake by skidoo for 6 weeks to get to school. Then in the spring there was so much water Dad had to take them with the tractor out to the main road to get the bus. That was my first year away from home & I was so homesick but couldn't get home.


If the powers that be are equipped to deal with that snow, I can see that it wouldn't be a problem. We're just not accustomed to a snowfall more than maybe 6 or 8 ". And they wait so long to send out the sand trucks and snow plows that it's almost impossible to get the streets cleared.
As I said before, it's all relative!
Junek


----------



## jknappva

Angora1 said:


> Christmas scenes for you from Cologne/Köln where I lived for 8 years.
> 
> The Nativity Scene/Creche inside the Cathedral of Cologne (Der Kölner Dom)
> 
> Outside of the Cathedral. When I first moved to Cologne I did a lot of praying inside this cathedral and I am not even Catholic. I could feel the power in this spot. It was a place of worship even in the times of the Etruscans, who preceded the Romans. It felt like a sacred spot to me and many others.


Thank you for the wonderful pictures. The Cathedral is wonderful.
I'm not Catholic either but many years ago, I was praying in a Catholic chapel and it was the most peaceful, wonderful feeling I've ever had. And I haven't experienced it since...at least, not like that.
JuneK


----------



## Bonnie7591

Angora1 said:


> Is this what you are talking about????
> http://www.qiviut.com/shop_smokerings.cfm
> 
> Oooh, nice, a hooded cowl. Wow, the native members should be able to make some nice money from that. The prices are high. That is if they are able to collect the quiviat themselves and not pay for it. There is a pattern on Ravelry for one:
> http://www.ravelry.com/patterns/library/smoke-ring
> and it is free! I want to make one.


I'm sure the natives are not the ones makng the money, somehow it usually ends up being the middle man.
Here is the link to where I bought the yarn, much more reasonable than in Banff.
http://www.ebay.ca/itm/ANGORA-QIVIUT-MUSK-OX-THE-SOFTEST-YARN-EVER-YUMMIE160yd-/300413232318?pt=US_Yarn&hash=item45f20624be&_uhb=1


----------



## Bonnie7591

Lurker 2 said:


> Sadly the air pollution is destroying such buildings, I believe. Things like the acid rain, that are eating into the carvings.
> I love the photos, though, thanks!


The thing that amzed me about the place was that it survived the bombings of WW 2. We saw many places with bullet holes in walls & were told it was from the war.


----------



## Bonnie7591

PurpleFi said:


> Mr P has always said I'm a bit strange. Do like red cabbage though, but then again I would as it is PURPLE!!!!!


Hw do you cook red cabbage? The only way I have used it is a little fresh in salad or shreded with oil & vinegar dressing.


----------



## PurpleFi

Kathleendoris said:


> But did you know that you can get PURPLE Brussels sprouts? They don't taste different, but you might feel better about eating them,  :lol:


Not if they taste the same!!!xx


----------



## PurpleFi

Angora1 said:


> And I'm only 3.5 so you will have to take care of me. :shock: :shock: :shock:


No problem. I will teach you to roller skate!!x


----------



## Bonnie7591

Kathleendoris said:


> But did you know that you can get PURPLE Brussels sprouts? They don't taste different, but you might feel better about eating them,  :lol:


It seems many vegetables now come in purple. I have grown purple beans for many years, they turn green when cooked. Also purple cauliflower & carrots. I grew the carrots cause I thought they wouod add color to salad but the family were not impressed.

I turned the spell check off on my ipad but sometimes I think I need to turn it back on as some letters seem to skip, then I have to edit.


----------



## PurpleFi

KateB said:


> If you were driving, then I am less than an hour from Glasgow, and about an hour and a half from both Edinburgh and Stirling.


Mr Ps family comes from Barrhead, just sw of Glasgow.


----------



## Lurker 2

jknappva said:


> Sure hope the dentist can get your teeth adjusted. I'm so sorry that they've made your gums so sore...nothing worse than a toothache or the equivalent except perhaps an ear ache!
> Went this morning and picked up my hearing aids!! I'd forgotten how loud everything is normally!! It's been a long time since I could hear the refrigerator humming and the bathroom fan! It's going to take getting used to. But I'm so glad to have them!
> I have a whole bunch of heroes to thank for them....and plan on sending cards to those that made it possible for me to get them.
> If anyone in the USA needs hearing aids and/or eyeglasses and can't afford them, the Lions Club has a foundation that will help. It's a wonderful service.
> Junek


And of course it picks up different sounds, differently from the ear, unless they have drastically altered from three years ago (when my Dad was still alive).


----------



## Lurker 2

jknappva said:


> I've done the same thing since I found out several years ago what bubble and squeak was. But can't say I'd like it with brussel sprouts...cabbage is fine!
> Junek


 :thumbup:


----------



## Lurker 2

jknappva said:


> There are lots of others I would love to talk to but once again I have written a book and also I have not caught up with the posts so will probably post again later in the day once I get through reading them. Take care everyone.


So glad to hear from you....even though I deleted most of your note, it was simply to save space. But I always love your notes. 
And I'm one who loves hearing about the snowy weather and seeing the wonderful snow scenes. We don't get a lot here so I always love the really deep snows everyone up north shows.
Here's a picture my sister took yesterday with the sun setting behind the old Jordan House. It was taken several miles from her house.
JuneK
P.S. Got my hearing aids this morning and now realize how noisy everything is now that I can hear again!![/quote]

That old House is so Plantation style!


----------



## Lurker 2

Bonnie7591 said:


> The thing that amzed me about the place was that it survived the bombings of WW 2. We saw many places with bullet holes in walls & were told it was from the war.


Coventry Cathedral didn't of course.


----------



## KateB

PurpleFi said:


> Mr Ps family comes from Barrhead, just sw of Glasgow.


I'm actually going to Barrhead tomorrow morning to deliver Christmas presents to my aunt and uncle!


----------



## PurpleFi

Bonnie7591 said:


> Hw do you cook red cabbage? The only way I have used it is a little fresh in salad or shreded with oil & vinegar dressing.


You can either cook red cabbage very slowly in a pan ans put orange juice with it. Or pickle it - spread the shredded cabbage on a large plate, sprinkle with salt. Leave overnight. Drain of liquid, pack into jar, pressing down as much as you can and then cover with malt vinegar that has been boiled with pickling spices (strain off pickles) and leave for a few days. Lovely with cheeses and cold turkey.


----------



## PurpleFi

KateB said:


> I'm actually going to Barrhead tomorrow morning to deliver Christmas presents to my aunt and uncle!


Our cousins live in Stobs Drive, what a coincidence


----------



## PurpleFi

Lurker 2 said:


> Coventry Cathedral didn't of course.


I went to the very first Easter Mass held in the new Coventry Cathedral.


----------



## Patches39

Angora1 said:


> Christmas scenes for you from Cologne/Köln where I lived for 8 years.
> 
> The Nativity Scene/Creche inside the Cathedral of Cologne (Der Kölner Dom)
> 
> Outside of the Cathedral. When I first moved to Cologne I did a lot of praying inside this cathedral and I am not even Catholic. I could feel the power in this spot. It was a place of worship even in the times of the Etruscans, who preceded the Romans. It felt like a sacred spot to me and many others.


It is awesome, beautiful. And yes you can feel the powerful, awesomeness of the place from the outside. Lovely photos. :-D


----------



## Lurker 2

PurpleFi said:


> I went to the very first Easter Mass held in the new Coventry Cathedral.


 :thumbup:


----------



## Patches39

Gweniepooh said:


> What is bubble and squeak? EDIT: see that it was explained further down....I just love some of the names for dishes in the UK.
> The names may not give a clue to non-UKers what is in the dish but the names sure are fun sounding. LOL


Ditto


----------



## Patches39

Gweniepooh said:


> Off to knit and check the daily digest. I also do not comment much at all on the digest or open much but do skim it daily.
> TTYL


As do I :-D :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## Bonnie7591

I have been on a baking marathon, just sat down for some tea& thought I would share a couple of my recipes although I imagine most of you have done your baking before me.
I did almond bark, matrimonial cake, turtles & coconut date balls.

Coconut Date Balls
1/2 c. Margerine or butter
10 oz chopped pitted dates
3/4 cup brown sugar
Put these In a large saucepan cook& stir until dates dissolve & mixture is thick about 10 minutes
Add
3 cups toasted rice cereal
1 cup flaked coconut, I use unsweetened
1/2 cup chopped walnuts
1 tsp vanilla
Mix well & let cool until cool enough to shape.
Place 2 cups coconut on a sheet of wax paper, shape cereal mixture into balls & roll in coconut.
Store in a tightly covered container.

I always just spread it out in a long rope about 1 inch diameter & squeeze & roll it, then cut into 1 inch pieces & roll cut ends in coconut, speeds the process.
I like these because they are not so sweet as alot of other Christmas goodies. Makes 4 1/2 dozen.

Drumstick cake. So names because it tastes like an icream drumstick

2 cups vanilla or graham wafer crumbs
2 tablespoons peanut butter
1/4 cup melted margerine.
Mix & press into 9 X 13 pan, reserve 1/3 cup to sprinkle on top
Bake 5 minutes at 350

Filling
1 pkg 250 gm cream cheese
1/2 cup sugar
1/2 cup peanut butter
1 tsp vanilla
1 large (1 liter) tub Cool whip. (Frozen whipped topping)
3 eggs
Beat other ingredients together then fold in cool whip.
Spread on cooled crust
Drizzle chocolate ice cream syrup on top ( I usually use Nestles quik syrup used to make chocolate milk as I don't keep the other in the house)
Sprinkle remaining crumbs on top.
Freeze.
When you want to serve, leave out about 15 minutes or it will be too hard to eat.
I keep this in the freezer for unexpected company. Mit keeps for months if in a sealed pan.

Well, time to get back at it.


----------



## Lurker 2

Bonnie7591 said:


> I have been on a baking marathon, just sat down for some tea& thought I would share a couple of my recipes although I imagine most of you have done your baking before me.
> I did almond bark, matrimonial cake, turtles & coconut date balls.
> 
> Coconut Date Balls
> 
> Drumstick cake. So names because it tastes like an icream drumstick


We will have to be sure Sam finds this latter one- he loves anything peanut butter!


----------



## Patches39

Lurker 2 said:


> Thanks Angora! and ditto sentiments for Sam!


Double ditto Sam :lol:


----------



## Patches39

jknappva said:


> There are lots of others I would love to talk to but once again I have written a book and also I have not caught up with the posts so will probably post again later in the day once I get through reading them. Take care everyone.


So glad to hear from you....even though I deleted most of your note, it was simply to save space. But I always love your notes. 
And I'm one who loves hearing about the snowy weather and seeing the wonderful snow scenes. We don't get a lot here so I always love the really deep snows everyone up north shows.
Here's a picture my sister took yesterday with the sun setting behind the old Jordan House. It was taken several miles from her house.
JuneK
P.S. Got my hearing aids this morning and now realize how noisy everything is now that I can hear again!![/quote]

Awesome!!!! The perfect place to just stop and quite yourself.


----------



## Patches39

Bonnie7591 said:


> I have been on a baking marathon, just sat down for some tea& thought I would share a couple of my recipes although I imagine most of you have done your baking before me.
> I did almond bark, matrimonial cake, turtles & coconut date balls.
> 
> Coconut Date Balls
> 1/2 c. Margerine or butter
> 10 oz chopped pitted dates
> 3/4 cup brown sugar
> Put these In a large saucepan cook& stir until dates dissolve & mixture is thick about 10 minutes
> Add
> 3 cups toasted rice cereal
> 1 cup flaked coconut, I use unsweetened
> 1/2 cup chopped walnuts
> 1 tsp vanilla
> Mix well & let cool until cool enough to shape.
> Place 2 cups coconut on a sheet of wax paper, shape cereal mixture into balls & roll in coconut.
> Store in a tightly covered container.
> 
> I always just spread it out in a long rope about 1 inch diameter & squeeze & roll it, then cut into 1 inch pieces & roll cut ends in coconut, speeds the process.
> I like these because they are not so sweet as alot of other Christmas goodies. Makes 4 1/2 dozen.
> 
> Drumstick cake. So names because it tastes like an icream drumstick
> 
> 2 cups vanilla or graham wafer crumbs
> 2 tablespoons peanut butter
> 1/4 cup melted margerine.
> Mix & press into 9 X 13 pan, reserve 1/3 cup to sprinkle on top
> Bake 5 minutes at 350
> 
> Filling
> 1 pkg 250 gm cream cheese
> 1/2 cup sugar
> 1/2 cup peanut butter
> 1 tsp vanilla
> 1 large (1 liter) tub Cool whip. (Frozen whipped topping)
> 3 eggs
> Beat other ingredients together then fold in cool whip.
> Spread on cooled crust
> Drizzle chocolate ice cream syrup on top ( I usually use Nestles quik syrup used to make chocolate milk as I don't keep the other in the house)
> Sprinkle remaining crumbs on top.
> Freeze.
> When you want to serve, leave out about 15 minutes or it will be too hard to eat.
> I keep this in the freezer for unexpected company. Mit keeps for months if in a sealed pan.
> 
> Well, time to get back at it.


Yummy, :lol: need a taster???? :shock:


----------



## Onthewingsofadove

Stunningly beautiful picture. Your sister is so talented. She certainly has "a good eye"

So glad to hear from you....even though I deleted most of your note, it was simply to save space. But I always love your notes. 
And I'm one who loves hearing about the snowy weather and seeing the wonderful snow scenes. We don't get a lot here so I always love the really deep snows everyone up north shows.
Here's a picture my sister took yesterday with the sun setting behind the old Jordan House. It was taken several miles from her house.
JuneK
P.S. Got my hearing aids this morning and now realize how noisy everything is now that I can hear again!![/quote]


----------



## Designer1234

jknappva said:


> Thank you for the wonderful pictures. The Cathedral is wonderful.
> I'm not Catholic either but many years ago, I was praying in a Catholic chapel and it was the most peaceful, wonderful feeling I've ever had. And I haven't experienced it since...at least, not like that.
> JuneK


I find this subject very interesting. When I belonged to the Canadian girls in training (C.G.I.T) (I am sure that older Canadian women have heard of it --(It was a Protestant girls group all over Canada) our own group was invited to attend Christmas Eve Mass at St. Mary's Cathedral (Catholic) (we didn't know many Catholic young people as they went to separate schools here in Calgary)-- I was sooo moved by that service. we all went every Christmas eve until I got Married and moved away. There are some places that are holy places no matter what. We also went to a Synagogue and I felt the same feelings-- I know we don't talk about Religion- but this subject is not about our differences, it is about our sameness (not very well put) but I am not sure how to express what I mean.

I felt the same when I saw Montezuma's castle which were cliff dwellings made so many years ago that there is no record of the people who made them - God is in a lot of places besides Church.

My Grandmother was a very strong Baptist and she told me one day - that religions are like a wheel - At the center of the spokes is God and Heaven. I remember her saying to me that it doesn't matter what road (or spoke of the wheel you travel as long as you live as God would want you to you will arrive.I have always believed that.

--------
We just got the last of our Christmas shopping done. I can't believe Hayley is l0 in January -- it seems such a little time ago that she was a baby. I even feel that way about my kids.

-------
Angora - I love your pictures, in fact Darowil, Purple, Caren, everyone who has posted pictures -- they add to our lives.

Well I am going to watch Dr. Phil and then I am going to read my Nora Roberts book I just got from the library. talk to you all later.

Here are some pictures of snow in the rockies with my family - they are so bundled up you would never be able to recognize them. these are for *Julie* who is feeling all the heat in a New Zealand summer and likes to see pictures of the snow and the other 'down under ladies' as well as June who loves our northern pictures.


----------



## Gweniepooh

I am so thrilled for you that you got your hearing aids! What a wonderful Christmas present for you!



jknappva said:


> There are lots of others I would love to talk to but once again I have written a book and also I have not caught up with the posts so will probably post again later in the day once I get through reading them. Take care everyone.


So glad to hear from you....even though I deleted most of your note, it was simply to save space. But I always love your notes. 
And I'm one who loves hearing about the snowy weather and seeing the wonderful snow scenes. We don't get a lot here so I always love the really deep snows everyone up north shows.
Here's a picture my sister took yesterday with the sun setting behind the old Jordan House. It was taken several miles from her house.
JuneK
P.S. Got my hearing aids this morning and now realize how noisy everything is now that I can hear again!![/quote]


----------



## jknappva

Lurker 2 said:


> And of course it picks up different sounds, differently from the ear, unless they have drastically altered from three years ago (when my Dad was still alive).


They're wonderful!! The sounds aren't altered at all. But, boy, I forgot how loud ordinary sounds are since it's been a while since I've heard the refrigerator or the bathroom fan!!
JuneK


----------



## jknappva

Lurker 2 said:


> That old House is so Plantation style!


And it is an old plantation house!
JK


----------



## jknappva

Onthewingsofadove said:


> Stunningly beautiful picture. Your sister is so talented. She certainly has "a good eye"
> 
> She tries to tell me it's the great camera she has but you have to have a good eye and she definitely does.
> JuneK


----------



## Patches39

Love your Grand Mother's wisdom, I believe it.
Lovely photos, something about the snow and ice is calming when you don't have to be in it. :lol:


----------



## jknappva

My Grandmother was a very strong Baptist and she told me one day - that religions are like a wheel - At the center of the spokes is God and Heaven. I remember her saying to me that it doesn't matter what road (or spoke of the wheel you travel as long as you live as God would want you to you will arrive.I have always believed that.

Well I am going to watch Dr. Phil and then I am going to read my Nora Roberts book I just got from the library. talk to you all later.

Here are some pictures of snow in the rockies with my family - they are so bundled up you would never be able to recognize them. these are for *Julie* who is feeling all the heat in a New Zealand summer and likes to see pictures of the snow and the other 'down under ladies' as well as June who loves our northern pictures.[/quote]

Your Grandmother was a very wise woman! I, too, am Baptist, but I think different people do take different paths to God. I also was very impressed with Montezuma's Castle... I wanted so much to go to Chaco Canyon but at the time I was in New Mexico, the tour I wanted to take was cancelled because not enough people were interested. I can imagine the feeling of the nearness of God would be apparent there, also!
Thank you for the wonderful pictures.
JuneK
P.S. Which Nora Roberts book did you get from the library? Inquiring minds want to know...LOL!


----------



## Patches39

jknappva said:


> Onthewingsofadove said:
> 
> 
> 
> Stunningly beautiful picture. Your sister is so talented. She certainly has "a good eye"
> 
> She tries to tell me it's the great camera she has but you have to have a good eye and she definitely does.
> JuneK
> 
> 
> 
> Ditto :-D
Click to expand...


----------



## jknappva

Gweniepooh said:


> I am so thrilled for you that you got your hearing aids! What a wonderful Christmas present for you!


Yes, it is....the Lions Club Foundation is fantastic. And I called my ENT to thank him. I had no idea they would help with anything but eye glasses.
It's opened up the world again...the hearing loss wasn't severe but it was so gradual that it really sneaked up on me.
JuneK


----------



## gottastch

darowil said:


> It looks good- more firmly knit than mine (which I think looks better at least at this stage, but a few of the latter patterns will be harder if firmer. One is knit 3 then pass the 1st knitted stitch over the 2nd and 3rd. Found it very hard to pick up the stitch for some reason And this is all across every RS row! But looks good when finished). Youv'e sure set yourslef a big goal- you will need to do a bit more than 2 a day to get done. Have you got any other knitting you are meant to be doing? Thats my problem doing the stuff I need to finsih rather than what I want to do. Is it only a few rows a day for the dishcloth?
> Next year I'm going to be organised and finish my Christmas knitting by December- As if I will manage that!


I will be sure to keep my tension even, if not a bit loose for the sections to come. Thanks for the heads-up! All my Christmas knitting is done; however, I did find a cute pair of football booties (on the main thread) that is done on You Tube...you have to just watch and knit along with the 3 parts to complete one. I'm going to do a pair in red with white for dear great nephew...to go along with his Santa hat. That is a quick knit...have one done already   

The dishcloth is only 2 rows per day.


----------



## RookieRetiree

They are great, aren't they? I use them a lot in my volunteer work. My daughter, who is a teacher for the visually impaired, also finds them very helpful in dealing with the students.



jknappva said:


> Sure hope the dentist can get your teeth adjusted. I'm so sorry that they've made your gums so sore...nothing worse than a toothache or the equivalent except perhaps an ear ache!
> Went this morning and picked up my hearing aids!! I'd forgotten how loud everything is normally!! It's been a long time since I could hear the refrigerator humming and the bathroom fan! It's going to take getting used to. But I'm so glad to have them!
> I have a whole bunch of heroes to thank for them....and plan on sending cards to those that made it possible for me to get them.
> If anyone in the USA needs hearing aids and/or eyeglasses and can't afford them, the Lions Club has a foundation that will help. It's a wonderful service.
> Junek


----------



## Lurker 2

Designer1234 said:


> Here are some pictures of snow in the rockies with my family - they are so bundled up you would never be able to recognize them. these are for *Julie* who is feeling all the heat in a New Zealand summer and likes to see pictures of the snow and the other 'down under ladies' as well as June who loves our northern pictures.


Julie - who is feeling quite sick with the heat today, sorry for the grumble, I think the pain in my mouth is pushing it too far- but I will have my shower and head out into the sweltering streets to get to the dentist. I was going to try and do all sorts of things today, but at least Zara turned up and the grass is looking good.
They are lovely photos, Shirley! thanks.


----------



## Lurker 2

jknappva said:


> They're wonderful!! The sounds aren't altered at all. But, boy, I forgot how loud ordinary sounds are since it's been a while since I've heard the refrigerator or the bathroom fan!!
> JuneK


That sounds like they may have improved the technology, since Dad had his!


----------



## angelam

Hi everyone! Just dropping in to let you know that I AM still alive. Way behind this week - Christmas, work, life gets in the way. I haven't posted lately but have been dropping in when I can to try and keep up with what's going on. I hope Sam is getting better and we see him back here shortly - you're missed Sam. Thank you everyone for all your photos. I love all the snow pictures (as long as I don't have to live with it). Also Christmas pictures, grandchildren, Camden Market, pigs, houses, everything - too many to mention each one! In between everything else I've been busy knitting. I've finished the sweater I was making for myself in bamboo cotton - I was surprised how much it stretched and was afraid I was going to finish up with an enormous sweater! But it fits perfectly. I'm now concentrating on the Dr Who scarf which someone (Caren?) posted on here a while back, it's about 6ft long so far! Not sure if it's going to be finished in time for Christmas though. It may be a WIP wrapped up, still on the needles! 
Hello to all the new faces. There seem to be several new names popping up these days, welcome to Sam's table there's always room for one more. Just make sure you have plenty of time to keep up with this chatty lot! 
Thanks to Darowil, Julie and Kate for holding the fort in Sam's absence. 
I can't mention everyone but love and hugs to all. I'll try and keep up now I've caught up. xx


----------



## Lurker 2

jknappva said:


> And it is an old plantation house!
> JK


 :thumbup:


----------



## gottastch

Dreamweaver said:


> Good plan... I have explained that he cannot judge her true condition when she visits them.. after all, that is all party time and she has no responsibility for anything. He was reluctant to see that at first but now realizes that I am not just imagining things. He had to come down and stay with her for 4 days after her procedure because I was just too fresh out of rehab to deal with it and the 12 hours at the hospital did me in..... This second time around was even worse, but I am stronger now. He has agreed that we all need to talk again and present a united front but talk is cheap. I am always the one left to implement it and I just don't want to always be the "bad guy" I'm of the mind that it will be taken out of our hands if things continue on this way much longer. There will be an incident where she is hospitalized and they will not release her to live on her own.... Then the boys will have to go along with placing her in a facility that will give her 24/7 support I don't really want this to happen, but fear that is the direction we may be headed...


That is exactly what happened with my mom...to the tee. She wouldn't accept Life-Alert so I had to accept that if something happened, it was on her terms. She fell, couldn't get up, laid there for a good many hours. I got the call, rushed out there and she was already in the hospital. The doctor said, "Enough is enough" and she never got to go back to her apartment. It is good information to have in your back pocket so when you meet with your family you can tell them that so it would be best to get on the same page now and find a place where you all think she will get good care (at whatever level she needs) rather than having something forced down your throats. Prayers for you to be strong during the upcoming discussions!!!!!


----------



## busyworkerbee

Busyworkerbee, what does DSF stand for? I tried looking it up and got this: DSF Dubai Shopping FestivalCommunity
Dynamic Site Framework
Digital Solidarity Fund
Dutch Special Forces
Didis Standard-Floskeln
Thinking Darling son's friend??[/quote]

Something I use here - dsf dear step father.


----------



## gottastch

Dreamweaver said:


> It would be very hard for mom to give up her possessions... being a child of the depression, she is almost a hoarder.... That said, I really thought that the social stimulation, ease of life style, etc. would be something she would enjoy and would keep her interested in things as well. That was a year ago. I think that another major move now would be very difficult for her. It is such a Catch 22, honor her wishes or keep her well card for.....


I sooooo understand this. Once my mom got to long-term care, she improved so much. She had 3 square meals a day, activities, exercises, time to visit with friends (most of which were living there), visits to the beauty shop in the facility, no worries about medication...if she took it or if she didn't, etc. There are so many plusses. The trick is to find one you are all comfortable with and where the help is good to the people who live there.


----------



## gottastch

Gweniepooh said:


> gottastch said:
> 
> 
> 
> Love the advent scarf in purple. You do such lovely work.
> 
> 
> 
> Thank you sweetie but we ALL do wonderful work
Click to expand...


----------



## NanaCaren

PurpleFi said:


> You can either cook red cabbage very slowly in a pan ans put orange juice with it. Or pickle it - spread the shredded cabbage on a large plate, sprinkle with salt. Leave overnight. Drain of liquid, pack into jar, pressing down as much as you can and then cover with malt vinegar that has been boiled with pickling spices (strain off pickles) and leave for a few days. Lovely with cheeses and cold turkey.


this sounds so yummy, have saved to evernote. to my ever growing folder or receipts.


----------



## Designer1234

Gweniepooh said:


> I am so thrilled for you that you got your hearing aids! What a wonderful Christmas present for you!


I wear them too and it has made a 'huge' difference in my life.

I have the kind that can delete all the back noise which is great in a crowd. It gets rid of all the 'blank noise ' it is good in Church and in a restaurant and It is great one on one with people who have low voices. Just wear them and get used to them. Just be careful not to shower with them on!( ask me how I know that). you forget you have them in.

June I got book 3- The perfect hope of the Inn Boonsboro and also Charmed (the Donovan legacy) I liked that series series and want to read it again.

--------------
I am looking for the pattern that Sam gave us and used to learn short rows -- I can't find my copy and just checked the workshop - I thought the link was there. * It is the round dishcloth that uses short rows*. Do any of you have the name of the pattern so that i can google it.

I want to make little gifts with soap - tie them into the center of the dishcloth and tie with Christmas ribbon.

I can't remember the name. thanks very much for your help. I did find one i can use if I don't get sam's. I just like the way it looks.


----------



## gottastch

Bonnie7591 said:


> Coconut Date Balls
> 
> Thank you so much for this recipe, Bonnie!!! Reminds me of my childhood. I so love dates...still a favorite snack of mine  My cousin always brings me a bag when she comes to visit from Yuma, Arizona in the spring


----------



## Designer1234

gottastch said:


> I sooooo understand this. Once my mom got to long-term care, she improved so much. She had 3 square meals a day, activities, exercises, time to visit with friends (most of which were living there), no worries about medication...if she took it or if she didn't, etc. There are so many plusses. The trick is to find one you are all comfortable with and where the help is good to the people who live there.


 :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## Designer1234

gottastch said:


> Bonnie7591 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Coconut Date Balls
> 
> Thank you so much for this recipe, Bonnie!!! Reminds me of my childhood. I so love dates...still a favorite snack of mine  My cousin always brings me a bag when she comes to visit from Yuma, Arizona in the spring
> 
> 
> 
> Oh those dates in Yuma - and the date shakes in the Date farm- I remember them calling the catchers of the dates diapers. We found them so interesting. And they were so sweet and delicious. We don't get dates like that up here.
Click to expand...


----------



## RookieRetiree

Designer1234 said:


> --------------
> I am looking for the pattern that Sam gave us and used to learn short rows -- I can't find my copy and just checked the workshop - I thought the link was there. * It is the round dishcloth that uses short rows*. Do any of you have the name of the pattern so that i can google it.
> 
> I want to make little gifts with soap - tie them into the center of the dishcloth and tie with Christmas ribbon.
> 
> I can't remember the name. thanks very much for your help. I did find one i can use if I don't get sam's. I just like the way it looks.


Was this it? (oh, darn, I can't find my electronic copy either---I'll see if I can find the paper copy.)

I made a couple of these, but I think the one Sam used was the one named Picot Swirl.

http://www.ravelry.com/patterns/search#photo=yes&craft=knitting&query=Round%20Dish%20Cloth&availability=free&view=captioned_thumbs&sort=best


----------



## gottastch

Designer1234 said:


> I am looking for the pattern that Sam gave us and used to learn short rows -- I can't find my copy and just checked the workshop - I thought the link was there. * It is the round dishcloth that uses short rows*. Do any of you have the name of the pattern so that i can google it. .


This isn't quite the one, Shirley, but it is my favorite...it is called Sunburst Dishcloth:

http://www.ravelry.com/patterns/library/sunburst-dishcloth

I did something a little different at the very end. I sent the pattern to you as an attachment to an e-mail along with the knit kitchener stitch instructions


----------



## gottastch

Designer1234 said:


> Oh those dates in Yuma - and the date shakes in the Date farm- I remember them calling the catchers of the dates diapers. We found them so interesting. And they were so sweet and delicious. We don't get dates like that up here.


That's for sure, Shirley...so plump and yummy. I can't wait to see my cousin again in spring!!!!!


----------



## gottastch

The soup ended up being delicious. I just used all Velveeta and it was very smooth and creamy. I used a little bacon and also the leftover BBQ ribs that I rinsed in a strainer to get rid of the BBQ sauce, and then chopped. It gave the soup a wonderful, slightly smokey flavor. Tonight is leftover night...I pulled out all the little baggies of stuff I've been stashing in the freezer...time to eat them up!


----------



## jknappva

RookieRetiree said:


> They are great, aren't they? I use them a lot in my volunteer work. My daughter, who is a teacher for the visually impaired, also finds them very helpful in dealing with the students.


The Lions Club Foundation is a wonderful part of the organization. I never knew about the help for hearing aids until my ENT told me. I've collected a lot of heroes in the last couple of months!

JuneK


----------



## jknappva

Lurker 2 said:


> Julie - who is feeling quite sick with the heat today, sorry for the grumble, I think the pain in my mouth is pushing it too far- but I will have my shower and head out into the sweltering streets to get to the dentist. I was going to try and do all sorts of things today, but at least Zara turned up and the grass is looking good.
> They are lovely photos, Shirley! thanks.


So glad Zara came and did your lawn! and I sure hope the dentist gives you relief for your aching gums!
Hugs,
JuneK


----------



## jknappva

Lurker 2 said:


> That sounds like they may have improved the technology, since Dad had his!


The technology is amazing these days. I just saw on the news about a British soldier that had lost an arm in the war. He'd been fitted with the first bionic arm that is controlled by his thoughts!! Really science fiction that's now science fact!
JuneK


----------



## jknappva

Designer1234 said:


> I wear them too and it has made a 'huge' difference in my life.
> 
> I have the kind that can delete all the back noise which is great in a crowd. It gets rid of all the 'blank noise ' it is good in Church and in a restaurant and It is great one on one with people who have low voices. Just wear them and get used to them. Just be careful not to shower with them on!( ask me how I know that). you forget you have them in.
> 
> June I got book 3- The perfect hope of the Inn Boonsboro and also Charmed (the Donovan legacy) I liked that series series and want to read it again.
> 
> --------------
> I am looking for the pattern that Sam gave us and used to learn short rows -- I can't find my copy and just checked the workshop - I thought the link was there. * It is the round dishcloth that uses short rows*. Do any of you have the name of the pattern so that i can google it.
> 
> I want to make little gifts with soap - tie them into the center of the dishcloth and tie with Christmas ribbon.
> 
> I can't remember the name. thanks very much for your help. I did find one i can use if I don't get sam's. I just like the way it looks.


Is it the Petal dishcloth,Shirley? I have that in my knitting folder but no picture. I THINK I got it from Sam....may not be the same one...it does have short rows.
I've re-read a lot of Nora Roberts books. I've read so much that after a few years, I forget a lot of what's in them. She does a great job of 'building' characters and personalities.
I'm going to try to remember to take the aids out at night...that's what the specialist recommended. That way I won't forget and shower with them in!
JuneK


----------



## Bulldog

Well, the verdict...Strep Throat. Knew it but sure tried to take care of it on my own. Antibiotics on board now. The kids are to gather here on the 21st, so sure hope it will not be contagious by then.
I have not felt like doing anything for over a week now, and once again, I have a meal to get together and touch up on house.
I have not felt like working on my boot cuffs so they will be a late gift for sure. Even reading has fallen by the wayside as my eyes and head have hurt.
This seems to be going around town....Strep and Red throat. 
June, congrats on the hearing aids.
I have loved all the pictures and read all the posts. You are always in my heart and prayers. Forgive me this respite, as am just not up to full potential right now. Will get better, I promise.
Jynx, hang in there. Do hope you can get together with your siblings and intervene before it is too late. If I had, I might have had Mom a little longer. If she is in the right place, she will learn to love it. You and Gerry deserve tomorrow. Life is short, dear one. I pray this issue is resolved this year, so you and Gerry can have a fulfilled "rest of your" life together.
Many ((((((HUGS)))))) and much love to you all. I lift you up daily....Betty
Continue to pray for safe travels for David and Kathy, a home for Melody, and a job for Linda's DH.


----------



## sassafras123

Angora, noy surprised you found Naval Air Warfare Center. It is linked with PT. Mugu and Maryland NAWC. Just our base is the size of Rhode Island.
Lost my three month supply of Lyrica. Know I put it somewhere safe, but for me that can be dangerous. Had to call doctor and ask for one month supply be sent to Walmart.. Thank God they know I hate drugs and I do not abuse them. Quite the contrary I whine to get off them. Wed. Will be my last prednisone. I take nine different meds and it boggles my mind.
Maya and I jogged 12 min. And walked33 min. In high sixties, no wind, light clouds in Dec. As I am from Long Island, NY this weather excites me and I get Spring fever.


----------



## Sorlenna

Bulldog said:


> Well, the verdict...Strep Throat. Knew it but sure tried to take care of it on my own. Antibiotics on board now. The kids are to gather here on the 21st, so sure hope it will not be contagious by then.
> I have not felt like doing anything for over a week now, and once again, I have a meal to get together and touch up on house.
> 
> I have loved all the pictures and read all the posts. You are always in my heart and prayers. Forgive me this respite, as am just not up to full potential right now. Will get better, I promise.


Just rest and take care of you, dear lady. Strep is miserable but now that you have the antibiotics, you should be feeling much better soon. {{{HUGS}}}


----------



## Designer1234

I just learned on one of the forum topics that the owners of KP also have another forum for photographers -- I just looked at it and it is exactly the same format as this one. It seems that a young man made up our site for his fiance (this was said on the topic) and then they got married and started the Photography site. I am going to tell Gayle as she is interested in photography and just got herself a lovely new camera with all the bells and whistles.

here is the link

http://www.uglyhedgehog.com/t-1-1.html

I had heard from someone that the original people sold this forum to a new owner but i am not sure whether this is correct. If any of you are interested in photography (Caren and Purple ) you might want to check it out. I looked around and it is interesting.


----------



## RookieRetiree

I do believe they (or he) started a quilting forum also.



Designer1234 said:


> I just learned on one of the forum topics that the owners of KP also have another forum for photographers -- I just looked at it and it is exactly the same format as this one. It seems that a young man made up our site for his fiance (this was said on the topic) and then they got married and started the Photography site. I am going to tell Gayle as she is interested in photography and just got herself a lovely new camera with all the bells and whistles.
> 
> here is the link
> 
> http://www.uglyhedgehog.com/t-1-1.html
> 
> I had heard from someone that the original people sold this forum to a new owner but i am not sure whether this is correct. If any of you are interested in photography (Caren and Purple ) you might want to check it out. I looked around and it is interesting.


----------



## busyworkerbee

Gweniepooh said:


> What is bubble and squeak? EDIT: see that it was explained further down....I just love some of the names for dishes in the UK.
> The names may not give a clue to non-UKers what is in the dish but the names sure are fun sounding. LOL


Funny thing is that for many years I thought bubble n squeak was a breakfast dish. I know it is popular with army cooks world wide as a way to avoid wastage, silly buggers always did too many veg the night before.


----------



## NanaCaren

Designer1234 said:


> I just learned on one of the forum topics that the owners of KP also have another forum for photographers -- I just looked at it and it is exactly the same format as this one. It seems that a young man made up our site for his fiance (this was said on the topic) and then they got married and started the Photography site. I am going to tell Gayle as she is interested in photography and just got herself a lovely new camera with all the bells and whistles.
> 
> here is the link
> 
> http://www.uglyhedgehog.com/t-1-1.html
> 
> I had heard from someone that the original people sold this forum to a new owner but i am not sure whether this is correct. If any of you are interested in photography (Caren and Purple ) you might want to check it out. I looked around and it is interesting.


Looks like an interesting site but.. I am happy to keep my photos here for my friends.


----------



## Designer1234

If you want to see closeups of Bull moose when they are 'sparring with each other" during mating season -- go to this link. it is on the Photography forum. It is a wonderful forum

http://www.uglyhedgehog.com/t-170214-1.html


----------



## Bonnie7591

gottastch said:


> This isn't quite the one, Shirley, but it is my favorite...it is called Sunburst Dishcloth:
> 
> http://www.ravelry.com/patterns/library/sunburst-dishcloth
> 
> I did something a little different at the very end. I sent the pattern to you as an attachment to an e-mail along with the knit kitchener stitch instructions


That's really pretty, thanks for sharing the link.


----------



## busyworkerbee

KateB said:


> Your photos look so beautiful Mel, but I'm still glad we don't have all that snow! It's cold here today and the Gas Board are digging up our street to put in new gas pipes. They've just been in to say that there is now a gas leak in the street so the gas is being switched off until tomorrow afternoon and guess who has gas central heating? :roll: They have loaned us a couple of electric fan heaters and we had an electric radiator of our own, so it shouldn't be too bad, but you get very used to the whole house being warm and not rushing from one warm room to another. It makes me think of when I was a child and we only had heating on in the living room - it was a real thought to go to the freezing toilet. It's going to be like that tonight for us!


Oh dear, can just imagine a loungeroom sleepover to avoid freezing beds.


----------



## Designer1234

NanaCaren said:


> Looks like an interesting site but.. I am happy to keep my photos here for my friends.


I didn't mean you should join the forum or anything , but there are some marvelous pictures there -- I spent an hour just looking at some of them. Your camera work is excellent - but I would never suggest you needed help or should join in -- just some wonderful photography and I found it interesting to find a forum like ours.

My dil Gayle is really interested in photography and I think there are answers to some questions there for her. She is just starting out and it can be confusing.


----------



## Designer1234

Bonnie7591 said:


> That's really pretty, thanks for sharing the link.


Thanks so much - it isn't the one but I like it better! you are a dear. Shirley


----------



## jheiens

If I am remembering correctly, my BIL was stationed there during the Vietnam era with the American Air Force.

Ohio Joy



ptofValerie said:


> The Kangerlussuag info, as promised. Wonder if any of our KTP have been there.
> 
> Kangerlussuaq (Kalaallisut: "Big Fjord"), or Sondrestrom, is a settlement in western Greenland in the Qeqqata municipality located at the head of the fjord of the same name (Danish: Søndre Strømfjord). It is Greenland's main air transport hub and the site of Greenland's largest commercial airport. The airport dates from American settlement during and after World War II, when the site was known as Bluie West-8 and Sondrestrom Air Base. The Kangerlussuaq area is also home to Greenland's most diverse terrestrial fauna, including muskoxen, caribou, and gyrfalcons. The settlement's economy and population of 512[1] is almost entirely reliant on the airport and tourist industry.


----------



## Designer1234

purl2diva said:


> It turns out that what I thought was sciatica is really bursitis in the right hip. I have gone to a chiropractor for the first time in my life. Too early to see if this will help. I can't bend or raise my right leg without extreme pain. Since I can't do much else, it should make for lots of knitting time but I'm having trouble concentrating on anything for any length of time.
> 
> In the meantime, no tree, no baking. Thank goodness for on line shopping.
> And a DH who has had to take on a lot of extra duties.


Oh dear-bursitis is so miserable. I hope you can get something in the way of treatment - what did the doctor say you should do? I hope you will feel better very soon. I would think a hip and leg would be worse than a shoulder. take care my dear and i hope you find some relief.


----------



## Designer1234

jknappva said:


> Is it the Petal dishcloth,Shirley? I have that in my knitting folder but no picture. I THINK I got it from Sam....may not be the same one...it does have short rows.
> I've re-read a lot of Nora Roberts books. I've read so much that after a few years, I forget a lot of what's in them. She does a great job of 'building' characters and personalities.
> I'm going to try to remember to take the aids out at night...that's what the specialist recommended. That way I won't forget and shower with them in!
> JuneK


Yes it is one of them -- I like both of the ones I have seen so will make both for the girls.
You will likely not be able to sleep with the hearing aids in -- I know I can't . I can't lie down on my side with them, in . I take them out and always put them in their container. I have had mine for 4 years now and it has made a huge difference as I mentioned previously.

I usually take them out at the same time every night so that it is a part of my day, that way I take my night meds and take out my aids. But -- I always check my ears before I start the shower. I forgot one time and I was really lucky as I realized it before they had a chance to get wet. whoooooo! They are too expensive to wreck. I am glad you were able to get them.


----------



## Designer1234

Bulldog said:


> Well, the verdict...Strep Throat. Knew it but sure tried to take care of it on my own. Antibiotics on board now. .


I am so sorry you have strep it is miserable. You MUST take care of yourself and follow the doctor's orders.

You have had such a year. I hope the next year is much easier for you my dear friend. Make sure you rest -- it is more important than any schedule you have to follow.

take care of yourself and let others look after you for a change


----------



## Lurker 2

jknappva said:


> So glad Zara came and did your lawn! and I sure hope the dentist gives you relief for your aching gums!
> Hugs,
> JuneK


It was good she came over- mind you she wanted some money for Christmas presents!
The grinding the the dentist did has made a considerable difference!


----------



## Lurker 2

jknappva said:


> The technology is amazing these days. I just saw on the news about a British soldier that had lost an arm in the war. He'd been fitted with the first bionic arm that is controlled by his thoughts!! Really science fiction that's now science fact!
> JuneK


That is really remarkable!


----------



## martina

Lurker 2 said:


> It was good she came over- mind you she wanted some money for Christmas presents!
> The grinding the the dentist did has made a considerable difference!


So glad that you were able to get the grass cut, and even more pleased that the dentist was able to make your dentures more comfortable for you. A sore mouth is no fun.


----------



## jheiens

PurpleFi said:


> They probably do taste ok with bacon, but I'm a vegetarian :roll:


Purple, I roast sprouts with olive oil, salt and pepper and add garlic powder just before removing to serving bowl. DH and Tim as well as DD1 and her DH love them often.

Ohio Joy


----------



## darowil

NanaCaren said:


> Took a few pictures of Parker today, with his other family. They were happy to see him and couldn't believe how much bigger he had gotten. The moon tonight is absolutely wonderful; much warmer to sit out and watch it than it was the other day.


He won't be held much longer at therate he is growing.

Here only for a short time- too much to do and too little time- and I'm still keeping up with my Advent scarf! Stupid of me but I'm enjoying it. As the cricket starts soon I will go and watch it while doing Christmas knitting (that needs t be given on Wednesady and blocked first).


----------



## darowil

NanaCaren said:


> Yes it is a pity, the moon is my favorite to take photos of.
> Oh my Parker is growing faster than the rest of the litter that he came from.


Thats all your baking that he's eating!


----------



## Lurker 2

martina said:


> So glad that you were able to get the grass cut, and even more pleased that the dentist was able to make your dentures more comfortable for you. A sore mouth is no fun.


That is for real! Next thing is to try eating with them again.
I will be being very cautious, though! I will heat up the soup I made yesterday- and have a bit of cheese with it I think.
I was so glad Zara came- the grass looks so much better, although the back will never look like lawn, being the kikuyu grass.


----------



## nittergma

I've been trying to catch up and just skimming and noticed that Valerie studies plants and ice samples, that sounds fascinating! I've been very interested in Botany lately. She'd be a fun one to live near. I'm dozing off, I think I've been fighting tiredness all day. See everyone tomorrow. nittergma


----------



## jheiens

Hoping your mom is blessed with a similar leave-taking but necessarily right quickly.

Ohio Joy[/quote]

Obviously I meant '' 'not' necessarily right quickly.''

Apologies for the obvious crass sound of my mistake. Joy


----------



## jheiens

Angora1 said:


> Is this what you are talking about????
> http://www.qiviut.com/shop_smokerings.cfm
> 
> Oooh, nice, a hooded cowl. Wow, the native members should be able to make some nice money from that. The prices are high. That is if they are able to collect the quiviat themselves and not pay for it. There is a pattern on Ravelry for one:
> http://www.ravelry.com/patterns/library/smoke-ring
> and it is free! I want to make one.


They are lovely, Angora. I knitted one for Tim's mom several in a simple ****** lace pattern without a pattern. I didn't know any better, I guess.

Ohio Joy


----------



## NanaCaren

Designer1234 said:


> I didn't mean you should join the forum or anything , but there are some marvelous pictures there -- I spent an hour just looking at some of them. Your camera work is excellent - but I would never suggest you needed help or should join in -- just some wonderful photography and I found it interesting to find a forum like ours.
> 
> My dil Gayle is really interested in photography and I think there are answers to some questions there for her. She is just starting out and it can be confusing.


A good photographer always has something else to learn things are always changing. It is interesting and there are lots of great photos and info on it. I can see me looking but not joining, would be too dangerous for me. :roll: :roll:


----------



## gagesmom

Just posting some pics from today and then I am going back to catch up. Got to work earlier than expected so I went to take some pictures around town. 

Here in Fergus we are a town. not a village or city. The Grand River runs through our town and I got a few pics from the the bridge about a block away from work.


----------



## NanaCaren

darowil said:


> He won't be held much longer at therate he is growing.
> 
> Here only for a short time- too much to do and too little time- and I'm still keeping up with my Advent scarf! Stupid of me but I'm enjoying it. As the cricket starts soon I will go and watch it while doing Christmas knitting (that needs t be given on Wednesady and blocked first).


I don't think anyone will be able to pick him up even if he wanted to be held.

I love your advent scarf from what you have posted. You will have to post who wins  I have mitts that I told Chrissy would be done a week ago and it is only getting colder.


----------



## Lurker 2

gagesmom said:


> Just posting some pics from today and then I am going back to catch up. Got to work earlier than expected so I went to take some pictures around town.
> 
> Here in Fergus we are a town. not a village or city. The Grand River runs through our town and I got a few pics from the the bridge about a block away from work.


Very interesting to see your town, busy traffic or not!


----------



## gagesmom

Added a few more pics, going back now to catch up.


Lurker 2 said:


> Very interesting to see your town, busy traffic or not!


----------



## NanaCaren

Lurker 2 said:


> That is for real! Next thing is to try eating with them again.
> I will be being very cautious, though! I will heat up the soup I made yesterday- and have a bit of cheese with it I think.
> I was so glad Zara came- the grass looks so much better, although the back will never look like lawn, being the kikuyu grass.


Glad you have gotten some relief with your dentures. A sore mouth is not at all nice. 
good your lawn has gotten cut as well.

A moon shot for you from this evening, dropped everything to get it. didn't want this shot to get away from me.

Now I am off to bed to try and get some sleep.
Healing hugs to all and pleasant dreams.


----------



## NanaCaren

gagesmom said:


> Just posting some pics from today and then I am going back to catch up. Got to work earlier than expected so I went to take some pictures around town.
> 
> Here in Fergus we are a town. not a village or city. The Grand River runs through our town and I got a few pics from the the bridge about a block away from work.


The river looks cold brrr. Love your moon photo :thumbup: :thumbup: of course the rest of the photos are just as nice.


----------



## Cashmeregma

jknappva said:


> There are lots of others I would love to talk to but once again I have written a book and also I have not caught up with the posts so will probably post again later in the day once I get through reading them. Take care everyone.


So glad to hear from you....even though I deleted most of your note, it was simply to save space. But I always love your notes. 
And I'm one who loves hearing about the snowy weather and seeing the wonderful snow scenes. We don't get a lot here so I always love the really deep snows everyone up north shows.
Here's a picture my sister took yesterday with the sun setting behind the old Jordan House. It was taken several miles from her house.
JuneK
P.S. Got my hearing aids this morning and now realize how noisy everything is now that I can hear again!![/quote]

How wonderful that you got your hearing aids. It will take some adjusting to get used to hearing it all now, probably a little chaotic. So glad for you though and once you've gotten used to it, it will be wonderful.

Love that photo.


----------



## Lurker 2

NanaCaren said:


> Glad you have gotten some relief with your dentures. A sore mouth is not at all nice.
> good your lawn has gotten cut as well.
> 
> A moon shot for you from this evening, dropped everything to get it. didn't want this shot to get away from me.
> 
> Now I am off to bed to try and get some sleep.
> Healing hugs to all and pleasant dreams.


Looks like the moon is absolutely full! beautiful shot!


----------



## gagesmom

Okay am caught up now.
Hello Joy.I am going to keep my name on the list for squares. You are a love. :thumbup: 

Betty I am so sorry to hear of your strep throat. I am happy to hear that you have been to the doctor and have the antibiotics.Rest as much as you can and take care. Also thanks for the prayers for me to find a new home. 

Caren I thought of you tonight when I saw the moon and I knew I had to get a shot for you.


----------



## Miss Pam

gagesmom said:


> Just posting some pics from today and then I am going back to catch up. Got to work earlier than expected so I went to take some pictures around town.
> 
> Here in Fergus we are a town. not a village or city. The Grand River runs through our town and I got a few pics from the the bridge about a block away from work.


Great photos!


----------



## Cashmeregma

Bonnie7591 said:


> The thing that amzed me about the place was that it survived the bombings of WW 2. We saw many places with bullet holes in walls & were told it was from the war.


About 3/4 of the churches in Cologne were destroyed but the Americans and the British made an agreement with Cologne that if they turned the lights on they wouldn't bomb the Cathedral. It was saved but an airman told me that it still was a miracle as they weren't all that accurate. The side nearest the train station did get bombed. Perhaps it was one of those inaccurate bombs. Apparently we felt it was special enough to save.


----------



## Miss Pam

NanaCaren said:


> Glad you have gotten some relief with your dentures. A sore mouth is not at all nice.
> good your lawn has gotten cut as well.
> 
> A moon shot for you from this evening, dropped everything to get it. didn't want this shot to get away from me.
> 
> Now I am off to bed to try and get some sleep.
> Healing hugs to all and pleasant dreams.


Great winter shot of the moon!


----------



## gagesmom

Thanks.  How are ya?


Miss Pam said:


> Great photos!


----------



## Cashmeregma

PurpleFi said:


> No problem. I will teach you to roller skate!!x


 :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: I'd better wear a pillow. Been a good many years...oh wait, I have my own built in pillow. :lol: :lol: :lol: :roll:


----------



## Miss Pam

gagesmom said:


> Thanks.  How are ya?


I'm good. No snow here, thank goodness. Although I do love it if I don't have to be out in it.  We really don't get much snow here. This time of year we usually get cold and/or rain.


----------



## Cashmeregma

Glad to see the recipes Bonnie, and no, I haven't done my baking yet. Have had no Christmas energy but it is coming. Now the push is on to do it all in the short time left. 

Designer, wonderful places to be in winter. Did your GD ski down that mountain.

Julie, Glad the grass is cut. Hope I get to read what happened at the dentist. I will have to look up your posts to see ahead. It looks like he did some grinding on the plates and it feels much better, but did he tell you anything to get for relief from the sores created? If you have to go to the Pharmacy ask for something that will have a numbing effect. We call the ingredient Benzoaine. You may have something else.


----------



## gagesmom

It was apparently -20 degrees here at 5:30ish. We are forecasted to get up to plus 7 degrees and rain on Thursday. Yuck.


Miss Pam said:


> I'm good. No snow here, thank goodness. Although I do love it if I don't have to be out in it.  We really don't get much snow here. This time of year we usually get cold and/or rain.


----------



## Cashmeregma

gagesmom said:


> Just posting some pics from today and then I am going back to catch up. Got to work earlier than expected so I went to take some pictures around town.
> 
> Here in Fergus we are a town. not a village or city. The Grand River runs through our town and I got a few pics from the the bridge about a block away from work.


Love seeing photos of where you live. Does your pizza shop get really busy? I imagine it is fun working there and knowing so many people.


----------



## gagesmom

Depending, in the summer it is crazy busy. Coming up to Christmas it is busier from Wednesday to Sunday. Tonight was definately a slow night.


Angora1 said:


> Love seeing photos of where you live. Does your pizza shop get really busy?


----------



## Cashmeregma

gagesmom said:


> Depending, in the summer it is crazy busy. Coming up to Christmas it is busier from Wednesday to Sunday. Tonight was definately a slow night.


Oops, DH interrupted me when I was adding in that I imagine it is fun getting to know all the people.
:thumbup:


----------



## Cashmeregma

gagesmom said:


> It was apparently -20 degrees here at 5:30ish. We are forecasted to get up to plus 7 degrees and rain on Thursday. Yuck.


So dangerous to get rain at this time of year when it can freeze. Be careful. I remember when Zoe had an awful ice storm.


----------



## gagesmom

I have been there for two years and I love it. There is an elderly couple that come in for a slice of pizza on their way home from church. If they are not there by a certain time I worry about them. They brighten my day when they come. I told them so and they said they enjoy coming in to see me too. Makes my heart smile.


Angora1 said:


> Oops, DH interrupted me when I was adding in that I imagine it is fun getting to know all the people.
> :thumbup:


----------



## gagesmom

I am not looking forward to this if it comes. I fell on New Years Day 2000 on ice and ended up with a broken tailbone and 2 1/2 months off work. I will crawl across the ice before I walk on it.


Angora1 said:


> So dangerous to get rain at this time of year when it can freeze. Be careful. I remember when Zoe had an awful ice storm.


----------



## martina

gagesmom said:


> I am not looking forward to this if it comes. I fell on New Years Day 2000 on ice and ended up with a broken tailbone and 2 1/2 months off work. I will crawl across the ice before I walk on it.


I hate it when it is slippy underfoot. So fortunately I don't have to go out to work now, so I don't go out at all. Your injury is a very painful one I believe.


----------



## Poledra65

Wow, what a day, just getting to sit down and start the long process of getting caught up. We headed out at 7:30am and got back around 6:30pm, but we accomplished everything we wanted to. I received payment for the 3 pair of gloves that I made for a friend along with another order from her for 3 more pair, so, I've cast on yet again for fingerless mitts. lol...Oh well, it's a paying gig. lolol
Hope you all are having a great day, now off to start reading, I've got almost 20 pages to get caught up on. 
Hugs


----------



## gagesmom

Was very painful and don't want to go through that again.


martina said:


> I hate it when it is slippy underfoot. So fortunately I don't have to go out to work now, so I don't go out at all. Your injury is a very painful one I believe.


----------



## gagesmom

Glad you got everything done today and good job on receiving another order. You go girl.
Off to bed now. Hugs to you and I will see you all in the morning.
Goodnight, sleep well.


Poledra65 said:


> Wow, what a day, just getting to sit down and start the long process of getting caught up. We headed out at 7:30am and got back around 6:30pm, but we accomplished everything we wanted to. I received payment for the 3 pair of gloves that I made for a friend along with another order from her for 3 more pair, so, I've cast on yet again for fingerless mitts. lol...Oh well, it's a paying gig. lolol
> Hope you all are having a great day, now off to start reading, I've got almost 20 pages to get caught up on.
> Hugs


----------



## Lurker 2

Angora1 said:


> Glad to see the recipes Bonnie, and no, I haven't done my baking yet. Have had no Christmas energy but it is coming. Now the push is on to do it all in the short time left.
> 
> Designer, wonderful places to be in winter. Did your GD ski down that mountain.
> 
> Julie, Glad the grass is cut. Hope I get to read what happened at the dentist. I will have to look up your posts to see ahead. It looks like he did some grinding on the plates and it feels much better, but did he tell you anything to get for relief from the sores created? If you have to go to the Pharmacy ask for something that will have a numbing effect. We call the ingredient Benzoaine. You may have something else.


The suggestion was just the salt mouth wash- as recommended by Shirley.


----------



## Poledra65

NanaCaren said:


> Those look easy enough to whip up a pair of two before next week. :shock: The girl will love them thanks


 :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## Poledra65

NanaCaren said:


> I can't imagine only eating brussels sprouts at christmas, I eat them all year


Me too, love 'em.


----------



## Miss Pam

gagesmom said:


> It was apparently -20 degrees here at 5:30ish. We are forecasted to get up to plus 7 degrees and rain on Thursday. Yuck.


Yuck is right with all the snow you have. It'll be a mess if it rains.


----------



## Miss Pam

martina said:


> I hate it when it is slippy underfoot. So fortunately I don't have to go out to work now, so I don't go out at all. Your injury is a very painful one I believe.


I've slipped on ice before, too, but thankfully I didn't break anything. Do be careful.


----------



## Miss Pam

Poledra65 said:


> Wow, what a day, just getting to sit down and start the long process of getting caught up. We headed out at 7:30am and got back around 6:30pm, but we accomplished everything we wanted to. I received payment for the 3 pair of gloves that I made for a friend along with another order from her for 3 more pair, so, I've cast on yet again for fingerless mitts. lol...Oh well, it's a paying gig. lolol
> Hope you all are having a great day, now off to start reading, I've got almost 20 pages to get caught up on.
> Hugs


Good job on getting an order for more.


----------



## Designer1234

RookieRetiree said:


> Was this it? (oh, darn, I can't find my electronic copy either---I'll see if I can find the paper copy.)
> 
> I made a couple of these, but I think the one Sam used was the one named Picot Swirl.
> 
> http://www.ravelry.com/patterns/search#photo=yes&craft=knitting&query=Round%20Dish%20Cloth&availability=free&view=captioned_thumbs&sort=best


That is the one, but while I was looking for this one there were two really nices one's given to me as well so I will do all three. Thanks for all your help.

The Picot swirl is the right name. Thanks again.


----------



## Designer1234

Lurker 2 said:


> The suggestion was just the salt mouth wash- as recommended by Shirley.


Angora asked if she skied down that hill;
yes she did - she is was just nine last year and she is a really good skier. they went up on the ski lift and the first time they insisted she go side to side but she was not happy about that at all . after 3 tries getting steeper and steeper they each went down beside her and she skied down one of the highest trails. I am glad they were with her not us. They are both good skiers and are careful with her but they know her limits. By the end of the winter it was a common thing for the three of them to ski down the hill two or three times. It is one that very few children can ski on. She is a good skater too -- but I worry about her at Lake Louise as people come from all over to ski there and the trails are quite difficult.

She will miss the winter but i imagine they will fly out here and then drive up to Lake Louise. There is also a hill on the island and whistler which is a world renowned ski town with two mountains and ski trails on both . Something on the level of Vail or A couple of other American ski hills.

she does very well.


----------



## Poledra65

Took these for you all today, finally got them to download.


----------



## Designer1234

Lurker 2 said:


> That is for real! Next thing is to try eating with them again.
> I will be being very cautious, though! I will heat up the soup I made yesterday- and have a bit of cheese with it I think.
> I was so glad Zara came- the grass looks so much better, although the back will never look like lawn, being the kikuyu grass.


Julie -- if they start hurting again - take them out and use the salt and water or if possible find a baby gum medicine - and let the gums breath -- but make sure you wear them as much as possible. This last time was the easiest time i have ever had but it can be miserable -- it is just necessary to not let them get too painful. I wouldn't suggest you sleep in the bottom ones which are likely the ones you are finding are the painful set. I rarely sleep with my bottoms in as my jaw bone is very short and I need to give my gums a rest. You might find it hard with not having anything against your gums for a long time. just hang in there and keep at it. thoughts are with you.


----------



## Poledra65

Designer1234 said:


> pg. 48
> 
> I am concerned about her too --- I hope she is okay - and that her computer problems are solved. She isn't posting that often on the main forum either that I have seen.


I really miss her posts, she added a dimension of her own.


----------



## Poledra65




----------



## Poledra65

Designer1234 said:


> page 49
> 
> I think your relationship sounds wonderful. I would love to have you for a daughter as we could have so much fun doing for each other. I would LOVE to have someone come and do some of the things I don't love to do and I would love to do for them for things they don't want to do. That is what is so great about my hubby we do for each other.
> 
> Obviously you are both lucky - and that takes a bit of doing -for each of you to do for the other with no feelings of stress.
> 
> You amaze me with all you accomplish - you keep so busy and I admire you so much. I am sure she gives thanks every day that you are in her life. My step mom was wonderful too but died while I was just newly married and lived far from me. I still regret we did not live closer.


 Yes, we have way too much fun together, and get into way to much trouble together too. :roll: 
We do appreciate each other, and we just look at it that family takes care of family and that's what we do. lolol... She's several years younger than her sisters, she was kind of an oops, how did that happen.lolol... But she's definitely the most sane of her sisters, we still can't figure out how that happened. lolol... Her poor mom, she's such a sweet woman.  
Yes, it is good that we live so close now, when David is home he will do whatever fixing of things that need done if it's in his realm of knowledge, shovel for her and other stuff like that. He built her wooden fence for her, with a little help from the guy that she hired, David did 85% of the work. 
We would have fun wouldn't we.   
It is too bad that you didn't live closer to each other, it would have been so nice for you to have that contact, the phone is great but to be able to do things for each other and together is so nice. But so glad that you had her in your life for however short the period of time, even at a great distance. 
Hugs my dear.


----------



## sugarsugar

Designer1234 said:


> I just received this and would like to send it to you all as a Christmas card. I just hope it will open. It certainly puts things in perspective -- Merry Christmas - and Season's greetings to you all.


That was lovely Shirley. It certainly reminds us how lucky we are.


----------



## sugarsugar

I am just posting quickly as I am going out for dinner in about an hour. Found these pictures online...


----------



## gottastch

I was all set to be very productive today and all I ended up doing was knitting up a pair of booties for dear great nephew...to match his Santa hat, of course  

I was scanning the KP daily digest and under Links and Resources (3rd one down) is how to knit football booties. It is a series of 3 videos on You Tube. I couldn't get over there fast enough and had to try my hand knitting one. I didn't do very well the first time and then decided to knit it on just two needles and sew up the back and foot but tried knitting it in the round again and really pulling the yarn where needed when the color changes took place and I guess the 3rd time is the charm. I was intially going to knit up the football booties but the mock cable is so pretty on its own I decieded to get out my red and white yarn and knit up the booties in those colors...worked out nicely. I'm excited to get them in the mail to dear niece tomorrow and see what she says. She's definitely not expecting anything else. It is such fun to surprise her


----------



## sugarsugar

Angora1 said:


> My mother sounds so similar Dreamweaver. She won't do Life Alert either and most of the burden falls to my one sister. I think mom is still able to do more than your mom though but it sounds like we are headed toward what you are going through. My sister will have my total understanding in whatever decision she wants to make as she is the one that is there and seeing first-hand. Difference in our situations is that I care about my sister and her health. I am trying to support her in every way I can. I pray that your family will do this for you too dear.


I am lucky, my mum has a care alert pendant and she had to use it when she fell last year and broke her wrist. Thank goodness.


----------



## sugarsugar

Angora1 said:


> How right you are and it always descends to the same point. Some people really like to argue. Reminds me of 2 people on opposite sides of the world and one says it is night and the other says it is day. Both are right and both are wrong. As for me I leave each to their own and stay away from those links. I think some are started on purpose. I see this one was started innocently and how sad when that is how it happens as what a horrible initiation into KP.


 :thumbup:


----------



## sugarsugar

Lurker 2 said:


> I am very selective as to which threads I open!- I am not prepared to get into argument, and I can't see the point of adding 'lovely work' comments when the person already has 4 or 5 pages of such!


I keep right away from anything negative. Waste of time.


----------



## Dreamweaver

Designer1234 said:


> I just received this and would like to send it to you all as a Christmas card. I just hope it will open. It certainly puts things in perspective -- Merry Christmas - and Season's greetings to you all.


Lovely, Shirley. We all need to be reminded of just now fortunate we are. (BYW, I appreciated your PM and you have not overstepped at all...I will answer in detail latex, just too tonight and off to bed.)--


----------



## sassafras123

Night night


----------



## Bonnie7591

Angora1 said:


> About 3/4 of the churches in Cologne were destroyed but the Americans and the British made an agreement with Cologne that if they turned the lights on they wouldn't bomb the Cathedral. It was saved but an airman told me that it still was a miracle as they weren't all that accurate. The side nearest the train station did get bombed. Perhaps it was one of those inaccurate bombs. Apparently we felt it was special enough to save.


That is great that they could make such an agreement despite all the fighting. I didn't know they did such things


----------



## sugarsugar

Pup lover said:


> Parker is adorable and looks very happy!


 :thumbup:


----------



## Dreamweaver

Angora1 said:


> Pretty hat Bonnie. What color did you make yours in. Thanks for the compliments.
> 
> Dreamweaver, I just can't understand how the rest of your family can expect you and your DH to do all this. They must have blinders on when it comes to your health. I think you have been in much worse health than anyone in the family and they must be blind. I really don't mean to insult them at all but you have been close to death. I hope that there will be compassion and caring for you too.


I don't think the siblings actually does know how desperate my situation was.... And I also think they are somewhat at a loss as to what we should do.... They are not totally uncaring. They are trying to honor mom's wishes also. Two of them are too far away to be helpful. The other two are still working.... so their time is limited. Mom is not demanding..... So they don't realize just how emotionally draining it is for me..... (Well, one does... Just doesn't agree on the best way to proceed.). None of us want to upset her, including me... It just is a very untenable situation... I think it will be taken out of our hands eventually.... And I do have to cultivate a more giving nature... Just wanting to do our thing right now, as we have had a reminder that our time is also shortening...


----------



## sugarsugar

darowil said:


> If I had the choice between dry or humid 100 I would go for dry anyway. Even dry 100 over humid 90. while heat saps humidty saps me even more.


I will definately second that!


----------



## sugarsugar

gagesmom said:


> Going on 10 pm here and I thought I would mark my spot and share a few pics I took a few minutes ago when I let the dog out.
> 
> Took these out the back door.
> Let it snow, let it snow, let it snow :-D :-D


The snow is so pretty... I would love to experience just one and only one LOL , white christmas.


----------



## Lurker 2

Poledra65 said:


> Took these for you all today, finally got them to download.


I know you have mountains, but a lot of your photos show what I assume is Prairie- I would find it hard living somewhere so flat- that was a big problem I had with Christchurch- although it was very good for my bicycle- I sewed pannier bags and used it like a pack horse. Both Bronwen and my brother Alex have had nasty run-ins with motor vehicles, however.


----------



## Bonnie7591

Gottastch, the boots are really cute.
All the photos are great as usual.
Melody, I hope the rain misses your area, there were places around here that got freezing rain on the weekend but fortunatly it missed us. We just got more snow & howling winds, could hardly see to drive the last 2 days & lots of the roads are drifted

Kate I hope you didn't freeze overnight, hopefully they have restored your heat.
Did anyone hear if Sam got out of hospital?


----------



## sugarsugar

Page 46. Back later.


----------



## Lurker 2

Designer1234 said:


> Julie -- if they start hurting again - take them out and use the salt and water or if possible find a baby gum medicine - and let the gums breath -- but make sure you wear them as much as possible. This last time was the easiest time i have ever had but it can be miserable -- it is just necessary to not let them get too painful. I wouldn't suggest you sleep in the bottom ones which are likely the ones you are finding are the painful set. I rarely sleep with my bottoms in as my jaw bone is very short and I need to give my gums a rest. You might find it hard with not having anything against your gums for a long time. just hang in there and keep at it. thoughts are with you.


This sounds like really good advice, Shirley! The teeth were making me so sore I did not wear them for two days. But I must use the salt water. I had a banana smoothie for lunch- which solved the problem of being in public. I suspect when I go to Zara's next week I may still have to take them out to eat. But the difference since they have been ground is amazing.


----------



## Lurker 2

sugarsugar said:


> I am just posting quickly as I am going out for dinner in about an hour. Found these pictures online...


 :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## Lurker 2

gottastch said:


> I was all set to be very productive today and all I ended up doing was knitting up a pair of booties for dear great nephew...to match his Santa hat, of course
> 
> I was scanning the KP daily digest and under Links and Resources (3rd one down) is how to knit football booties. It is a series of 3 videos on You Tube. I couldn't get over there fast enough and had to try my hand knitting one. I didn't do very well the first time and then decided to knit it on just two needles and sew up the back and foot but tried knitting it in the round again and really pulling the yarn where needed when the color changes took place and I guess the 3rd time is the charm. I was intially going to knit up the football booties but the mock cable is so pretty on its own I decieded to get out my red and white yarn and knit up the booties in those colors...worked out nicely. I'm excited to get them in the mail to dear niece tomorrow and see what she says. She's definitely not expecting anything else. It is such fun to surprise her


Is the red more of a true red? They do look lovely! you could call it a 'rope' pattern rather than a mock cable- I am working several 'ropes' on my guernsey I am doing for the workshop.


----------



## Lurker 2

sugarsugar said:


> I keep right away from anything negative. Waste of time.


sensible you!


----------



## Lurker 2

Bonnie7591 said:


> Gottastch, the boots are really cute.
> All the photos are great as usual.
> Melody, I hope the rain misses your area, there were places around here that got freezing rain on the weekend but fortunatly it missed us. We just got more snow & howling winds, could hardly see to drive the last 2 days & lots of the roads are drifted
> 
> Kate I hope you didn't freeze overnight, hopefully they have restored your heat.
> Did anyone hear if Sam got out of hospital?


I left it a bit late to call- then had to go out. Also did not want to make a nuisance of myself. We will hope that no news is the proverbial good news, perhaps.


----------



## Gweniepooh

Just a quick post before I go to bed.

*Caren* was amazed at how much Parker has grown already!

*Melody* loved the pictures of your town. The river looks so cold but pretty and the moon shot beautiful. How nice that you have built a good relationship with some of your customers at work. Makes it more enjoyable for all.

*Cathy*(sugarsugar) it is so good your mom has a care alert call service. I have often thought of one for myself as much of my time I'm alone but I do keep my cell phone within reach or on me.

*Shirley* is was good to at least see you and I could hear you! You'll get skype up and working eventually. I just misunderstood what you had posted. Too bad we don't know sign language other than a "thumbs up"...LOL

*Betty* I am so glad you are on antibiotics now for the strep throat. Prayers that you will heal quickly. Don't overdo so you can enjoy family on the 21st.

*Sam* hope you are recovering well and will be home soon. Prayers for a quick recovery.

*Julie* so glad you were able to get to the dentist today and that you are continuing to adjust to the new dentures. 
I get my permanent crown on the 23rd.

*Trisha* it has been good seeing you posting again. You had been missed. Hope you are doing well too.

*Mary* sending you positive energy as you work so many hours leading up to Christmas. Hopefully your family will pitch in more so as to ease the load. You stay so busy.

*Kaye* I have been thinking of you growing up in Alaska so much lately. Why? I'm hooked on all the tv shows about Alaska. Have spent this evening watching Buying Alaska as I knitted; unbelievable how much housing costs with so few amenities...like indoor plumbing, running water, electricity....when the homes are "off the grid" as the show states. I had an aunt that lived in Fairbanks when I was a little girl and had no idea how life would have been then. Were you in a town of much size? I just have found the shows fascinating.

*Jynx* do take care of yourself as you look after your mom. Prayers that siblings will open their eyes and help make important decisions.

I finished two simple beanie caps since last night and have begun on another pair of socks. Also got socks mailed to my DB and DSIL today. Well, I've written as novel as some would say. To those I've forgotten I apologize but know I pray for all on the KTP every day. Peace & Hugs, Gweniepooh


----------



## darowil

sugarsugar said:


> I knew the obvious difference... stove top verses oven. Just wasnt sure where they the same ingredients. LOL.


similar ingredients- but I just use the simple Boiled Fruit Cake or an even simplier one if I'm going to do one-but I'm not keen on the proper Christams Cake (Christmas cake is much the same as traditional wedding sales). Alright alright- I know. recipes coming if I remember but I don't think I'll be here long- its a hot day and so upstairs is hot.


----------



## Lurker 2

Gweniepooh said:


> ...
> *Sam* hope you are recovering well and will be home soon. Prayers for a quick recovery.
> 
> *Julie* so glad you were able to get to the dentist today and that you are continuing to adjust to the new dentures.
> I get my permanent crown on the 23rd.
> ...
> Peace & Hugs, Gweniepooh


Thanks Gwen! All the best for the crown!
I am sure we are all praying that Sam is well.


----------



## RookieRetiree

Then, you'd really have a hard time in Illinois and most of our Midwestern states....We sometimes tease that if you stand on a tuna can, you can see the next State!!



Lurker 2 said:


> I know you have mountains, but a lot of your photos show what I assume is Prairie- I would find it hard living somewhere so flat- that was a big problem I had with Christchurch- although it was very good for my bicycle- I sewed pannier bags and used it like a pack horse. Both Bronwen and my brother Alex have had nasty run-ins with motor vehicles, however.


----------



## KateB

Jumping on here quickly as we're about to head out to do the final Christmas shopping and to visit my aunt and uncle. Then when we get back we've got Luke to look after until his mum comes home from work about 10pm. Usually DS would come and take him home about 6, but he's down in London overnight for his work, (this is in place of last week when he couldn't get there as London City Airport was fog bound) so I'll take him home after tea and put him to bed - wish me luck! I had suggested he stay here overnight, but his mum didn't want to be in the house alone! I probably won't get back on until late tonight or tomorrow. 
The house was really cold when we got up this morning, but now that we've got the electric heater plugged in it's beginning to heat up. We'll leave it on whilst we're out so that it's warm for us coming home. Hopefully they should get the gas switched on again later this afternoon.
I've enjoyed all the photos this morning and I'm glad you've got the teeth sorted out Julie, a sore mouth is miserable. Glad you've got the antibiotics now Betty and I too hope that Sam is home and doing better. Take care everyone, especially all you people with snow.


----------



## Poledra65

Well, I didn't get much reading done, but I did get one glove almost completely finished, just have to finish the thumb in the morning and get the mate done to match. My eyes won't focus at this point so I'm heading to bed, hugs and hope all are doing well.


----------



## Cashmeregma

gagesmom said:


> I have been there for two years and I love it. There is an elderly couple that come in for a slice of pizza on their way home from church. If they are not there by a certain time I worry about them. They brighten my day when they come. I told them so and they said they enjoy coming in to see me too. Makes my heart smile.


That is the best part of working. Well, I guess first would be the money earned, but after that...

We are expecting rain later this week too after a snow storm hits. Having your tailbone broken is a horribly painful experience. Oh dear, I understand why you would crawl.


----------



## PurpleFi

Good morning from a grey and damp Surrey, lots of rain overnight. I love all your photos of snow, mountains and river. We still have a green garden here.
Have my sewing group coming this morning and then off for a massage this afternoon tosee if that will help ease my muscles.
In the meantime happy Tuesday everyone and photos...


----------



## busyworkerbee

{{{{{Sam}}}}}


----------



## Cashmeregma

Bonnie7591 said:


> That is great that they could make such an agreement despite all the fighting. I didn't know they did such things


It was nice for the Cathedral but it made bombing the city much easier, giving them a lit landmark. Positive and negative both.


----------



## Cashmeregma

Dreamweaver said:


> I don't think the siblings actually does know how desperate my situation was.... And I also think they are somewhat at a loss as to what we should do.... They are not totally uncaring. They are trying to honor mom's wishes also. Two of them are too far away to be helpful. The other two are still working.... so their time is limited. Mom is not demanding..... So they don't realize just how emotionally draining it is for me..... (Well, one does... Just doesn't agree on the best way to proceed.). None of us want to upset her, including me... It just is a very untenable situation... I think it will be taken out of our hands eventually.... And I do have to cultivate a more giving nature... Just wanting to do our thing right now, as we have had a reminder that our time is also shortening...


I know you will handle the situation with your wisdom and in the way you need to. Yes, it does open one's eyes to the fact that if we want to do something, there is no guarantee as to how much time we have to do it. Just know that we all really care about you and hope that this year will bring some resolution.


----------



## Patches39

gagesmom said:


> Just posting some pics from today and then I am going back to catch up. Got to work earlier than expected so I went to take some pictures around town.
> 
> Here in Fergus we are a town. not a village or city. The Grand River runs through our town and I got a few pics from the the bridge about a block away from work.


lovely photos, like your little town, looks like a place where everyone knows each other, beautiful buildings, and the river quite lovely.


----------



## Patches39

NanaCaren said:


> Glad you have gotten some relief with your dentures. A sore mouth is not at all nice.
> good your lawn has gotten cut as well.
> 
> A moon shot for you from this evening, dropped everything to get it. didn't want this shot to get away from me.
> 
> Now I am off to bed to try and get some sleep.
> Healing hugs to all and pleasant dreams.


now that is peaceful, so relaxing love this shot, good for thinking :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## Patches39

Angora1 said:


> :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: I'd better wear a pillow. Been a good many years...oh wait, I have my own built in pillow. :lol: :lol: :lol: :roll:


 :shock: LOL LOL


----------



## NanaCaren

PurpleFi said:


> Good morning from a grey and damp Surrey, lots of rain overnight. I love all your photos of snow, mountains and river. We still have a green garden here.
> Have my sewing group coming this morning and then off for a massage this afternoon tosee if that will help ease my muscles.
> In the meantime happy Tuesday everyone and photos...


Good morning  I do hope the message helps, we can't have you sore with the holidays so close.

Buddha looks just a relaxing in the rain as ever. Amazing how green your garden still is.

Gentle soothing hugs headed your way.


----------



## Patches39

Poledra65 said:


> Took these for you all today, finally got them to download.


nice moon shots, something about the moon that puts you in a slow place and allows you to relax. Well for me anyway. :-D


----------



## Patches39

sugarsugar said:


> I am just posting quickly as I am going out for dinner in about an hour. Found these pictures online...


cute :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## Patches39

gottastch said:


> I was all set to be very productive today and all I ended up doing was knitting up a pair of booties for dear great nephew...to match his Santa hat, of course
> 
> I was scanning the KP daily digest and under Links and Resources (3rd one down) is how to knit football booties. It is a series of 3 videos on You Tube. I couldn't get over there fast enough and had to try my hand knitting one. I didn't do very well the first time and then decided to knit it on just two needles and sew up the back and foot but tried knitting it in the round again and really pulling the yarn where needed when the color changes took place and I guess the 3rd time is the charm. I was intially going to knit up the football booties but the mock cable is so pretty on its own I decieded to get out my red and white yarn and knit up the booties in those colors...worked out nicely. I'm excited to get them in the mail to dear niece tomorrow and see what she says. She's definitely not expecting anything else. It is such fun to surprise her


they are beautiful, you do great work girl :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## Lurker 2

RookieRetiree said:


> Then, you'd really have a hard time in Illinois and most of our Midwestern states....We sometimes tease that if you stand on a tuna can, you can see the next State!!


 :lol: :thumbup:


----------



## Lurker 2

Poledra65 said:


> Well, I didn't get much reading done, but I did get one glove almost completely finished, just have to finish the thumb in the morning and get the mate done to match. My eyes won't focus at this point so I'm heading to bed, hugs and hope all are doing well.


Hope you are sleeping soundly!


----------



## NanaCaren

Good morning from a chilly Great Bend, warmer than over night. It has gone up to -22.2c/ -8f at 04:54, the low was a cold -25c/ -13f. That was not including the wind chill. 

Morning coffee needs to be super warn today. brrrr 

Healing hugs and energy to everyone.


----------



## Lurker 2

We are just in time to wish sugarsugar a happy birthday- because in about three hours time it will be happy belated birthday! That explains where Cathy was going out- for dinner- I suspect!
* Happy Birthday, Cathy!*


----------



## NanaCaren

Lurker 2 said:


> Looks like the moon is absolutely full! beautiful shot!


Thank you 
The moon was amazing last night. I was talking to Sara when I looked out the window. I literally stopped talking picked up my camera went outside to capture it's beauty before the moment was gone. 
The moon was equally amazing to see this morning. I need to learn how to set my camera for night shots.


----------



## Lurker 2

NanaCaren said:


> Good morning from a chilly Great Bend, warmer than over night. It has gone up to -22.2c/ -8f at 04:54, the low was a cold -25c/ -13f. That was not including the wind chill.
> 
> Morning coffee needs to be super warn today. brrrr
> 
> Healing hugs and energy to everyone.


Too cold, even for you?


----------



## Patches39

PurpleFi said:


> Good morning from a grey and damp Surrey, lots of rain overnight. I love all your photos of snow, mountains and river. We still have a green garden here.
> Have my sewing group coming this morning and then off for a massage this afternoon tosee if that will help ease my muscles.
> In the meantime happy Tuesday everyone and photos...


as always the garden is awesome rain or sun, it's like the perfect place to be, you are so blessed to have it. :-D :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## Cashmeregma

Kaye, congratulations on another order!!! Comes in handy, making a little extra. Love the photos and looks like you will get to drive right to the moon on the road shot. Great!

Designer, I figured with skis on and at the top of the hill she did but was amazed and had to ask. You are right, she is a good skier and apparently skater.

Sugarsugar, thanks for the Australian version of Christmas cards.

Gottastch, those booties are beautiful.

Purple, your garden is so beautiful. Little M's red flower sets everything off. Lovely.

Julie, here we are waking up and you are going to be going to bed soon. Guess I can say good night and good morning both as you can hold the good morning for when you wake up. :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: 

Well I have all the presents wrapped except for a few still coming in the mail. I have to laugh though as I was looking for one present, some slippers at the request of GS#1. Thought I remembered seeing them on the island in the kitchen. Went out and checked the garbage, but it had already been collected.  Felt like I would cry but knew that was silly. Finally after more searching thought I should get online and check the order and track it just to make sure I had gotten it. Well, it was crazy ol' me. It hasn't been delivered yet and is still under way. I guess the computer is facing the kitchen as I look out of the office and when I looked at the photo must have thought they were in the kitchen. Crazy I know. Still need to plan what I will have for Christmas dinner. I will cook a ham for everyone else but probably do a lovely pasta dish and veggies for all of us. This year's tree will come out of the basement today according to DH. Grandchildren here to decorate Wed. evening. We'll take them out to dinner and then home to do the tree. Brrrrrr is it ever cold in here. Heat is turned down. I do need to see if I can get some sleep now. Woke up a little after 2am. Hugs all and do hope Sam got to come home and is going to be feeling better soon. Big Hugs to Sam.


----------



## Patches39

NanaCaren said:


> Good morning from a chilly Great Bend, warmer than over night. It has gone up to -22.2c/ -8f at 04:54, the low was a cold -25c/ -13f. That was not including the wind chill.
> 
> Morning coffee needs to be super warn today. brrrr
> 
> Healing hugs and energy to everyone.


WOW cold, :-( photos make me want to get my coffee now, :shock: lovely cup of coffee :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## Patches39

Lurker 2 said:


> We are just in time to wish sugarsugar a happy birthday- because in about three hours time it will be happy belated birthday! That explains where Cathy was going out- for dinner- I suspect!
> * Happy Birthday, Cathy!*


Second that :lol:


----------



## Lurker 2

Angora1 said:


> ...
> Julie, here we are waking up and you are going to be going to bed soon. Guess I can say good night and good morning both as you can hold the good morning for when you wake up. :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol:
> ...
> Hugs all and do hope Sam got to come home and is going to be feeling better soon. Big Hugs to Sam.


Some shared sentiments here! am up because I wanted to close the house up- the moon is glorious outside, so bright it is hard to see the stars in the clear sky. 
I will head back to bed shortly!


----------



## NanaCaren

gagesmom said:


> Caren I thought of you tonight when I saw the moon and I knew I had to get a shot for you.


Thank you. I do love the moon, just something peaceful about it.


----------



## NanaCaren

Miss Pam said:


> Great winter shot of the moon!


 Thank you This is one of the few times Ive been near enough to my camera to get a photo before it was dark out.


----------



## NanaCaren

Angora1 said:


> So dangerous to get rain at this time of year when it can freeze. Be careful. I remember when Zoe had an awful ice storm.


We have rain predicted for friday here. I hope we don't get any, not in the mood for rain right now.


----------



## Cashmeregma

NanaCaren said:


> Good morning from a chilly Great Bend, warmer than over night. It has gone up to -22.2c/ -8f at 04:54, the low was a cold -25c/ -13f. That was not including the wind chill.
> 
> Morning coffee needs to be super warn today. brrrr
> 
> Healing hugs and energy to everyone.


Oh Caren, that is just too cold. You are so much colder than us. We are single digits and you are minus double digits on the fuel gauge. Thanks for the coffee with hearts, I needed that to warm up. Quite the icicles forming there and love the moon. We are supposed to get rain too. :roll:


----------



## sugarsugar

ptofValerie said:


> Yes Julie dear. That's me!! I've been mad about plants since childhood and equally mad about all things linked to fibre. I've been so Blessed by an interesting professional life and continue the research in retirement. I love writing past environmental science for non-specialists and have two books published on that topic with another one at the planning stage. My broken arm has prevented any knitting but served the needs of the planned book, on the environmental history of Belfast. My family are very supportive of my activities. By the way. The term Emeritus (male) Emerita (female) is used of retired Profs. Sounds very grand!! KTP is a vital part of my life. I have so many good friends here and we share so much richness of experience and love.


 :thumbup: I think you are very grand and what an interesting life you have. I am glad you enjoy what you do.


----------



## Cashmeregma

NanaCaren said:


> Glad you have gotten some relief with your dentures. A sore mouth is not at all nice.
> good your lawn has gotten cut as well.
> 
> A moon shot for you from this evening, dropped everything to get it. didn't want this shot to get away from me.
> 
> Now I am off to bed to try and get some sleep.
> Healing hugs to all and pleasant dreams.


Great moon shot!!! :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## sugarsugar

Lurker 2 said:


> I hope you are not offended by my half -baked understanding of your field of expertise in a subsequent posting! How is your left arm- did you manage to get a sock on it, as Gwen had suggested- it was amazing how much knitting she achieved after that! And is the spinning coming along?!
> I have just taken delivery of three white loaves of bread- one standard one which will make excellent toasties in my toastie iron, and two artisan loaves that I have sliced and deep frozen.
> The upshot is a huge saving in electricity- which has had the effect of freeing up $50 which will allow a more generous Christmas gift for the GK's!!!!!!!


Well that is a bonus for you. :thumbup: How have you been?


----------



## NanaCaren

Lurker 2 said:


> Too cold, even for you?


  I will have to put on a vest over my sweater today, to keep the wind from getting through. This bunch will have to have a ride to the bus for sure today. First bunch leave about half hour. Sara's kids will be getting up in about 20 minutes.


----------



## angelam

NanaCaren said:


> A moon shot for you from this evening, dropped everything to get it. didn't want this shot to get away from me.
> 
> Morning Caren. That is a beautiful shot. Thank you x


----------



## Lurker 2

sugarsugar said:


> Well that is a bonus for you. :thumbup: How have you been?


I am doing well- Happy Birthday, dear you have obviously not quite caught up!


----------



## angelam

gagesmom said:


> Just posting some pics from today and then I am going back to catch up. Got to work earlier than expected so I went to take some pictures around town.
> 
> Here in Fergus we are a town. not a village or city. The Grand River runs through our town and I got a few pics from the the bridge about a block away from work.


Love the pictures Melody. Fergus looks like a small town where you don't have to go far to be out in the countryside?


----------



## sugarsugar

NanaCaren said:


> Good morning Purple, I am loving all the photos of Camden Market. Love the bronze horses.
> 
> Healing vibes and hugs back to you.


Ditto


----------



## Cashmeregma

Wow,,, Sugarsugar,,,It's your BIRTHDAY!!!!

Happy Birthday and hope it is all, and more, than you wished for.

Hugs on your day. :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## Cashmeregma

Thanks Julie for keeping us up on the Birthdays.


----------



## sugarsugar

Lurker 2 said:


> I am doing well- Happy Birthday, dear you have obviously not quite caught up!


Still on page 52. Thank you. It has been nice here 23c today.. big heat to come next couple of days. I went out for dinner (again) tonight with a couple of friends... very nice. I had chicken schnitzel with bacon and gravy, chat potatoes and cauli, corn, zucchini. Big plate full for $10. 
I have birthday money to spend but I think I will wait until after Boxing day and look at the sales. I have chocolates, lovely hand cream and a new kettle.


----------



## angelam

gagesmom said:


> I am not looking forward to this if it comes. I fell on New Years Day 2000 on ice and ended up with a broken tailbone and 2 1/2 months off work. I will crawl across the ice before I walk on it.


Have you seen those things you can slip over your shoes to stop you slipping? Don't know what they are called - can only describe them as "stretchy things with spikes on" (highly technical I know)! I've only seen them on a shopping channel.


----------



## sugarsugar

Angora1 said:


> Wow,,, Sugarsugar,,,It's your BIRTHDAY!!!!
> 
> Happy Birthday and hope it is all, and more, than you wished for.
> 
> Hugs on your day. :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup:


Thankyou. :thumbup:

Hey everyone, this is my FIRST birthday with the TP.


----------



## angelam

Designer1234 said:


> Angora asked if she skied down that hill;
> yes she did - she is was just nine last year and she is a really good skier. they went up on the ski lift and the first time they insisted she go side to side but she was not happy about that at all . after 3 tries getting steeper and steeper they each went down beside her and she skied down one of the highest trails. I am glad they were with her not us. They are both good skiers and are careful with her but they know her limits. By the end of the winter it was a common thing for the three of them to ski down the hill two or three times. It is one that very few children can ski on. She is a good skater too -- but I worry about her at Lake Louise as people come from all over to ski there and the trails are quite difficult.
> 
> She will miss the winter but i imagine they will fly out here and then drive up to Lake Louise. There is also a hill on the island and whistler which is a world renowned ski town with two mountains and ski trails on both . Something on the level of Vail or A couple of other American ski hills.
> 
> she does very well.


I think children are fantastic skiers. Skiing was one of the things I always wanted to do, but somehow I think I've left it a bit late now! lol! I have a cousin who lives and works in Whistler. He goes off skiing in his lunch break!


----------



## angelam

sugarsugar said:


> I keep right away from anything negative. Waste of time.


 :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## NanaCaren

Angora1 said:


> Oh Caren, that is just too cold. You are so much colder than us. We are single digits and you are minus double digits on the fuel gauge. Thanks for the coffee with hearts, I needed that to warm up. Quite the icicles forming there and love the moon. We are supposed to get rain too. :roll:


I am used to it getting this cold, just another day in paradise.  
You are most welcome for the coffee. I love the icicles they look so pretty when the moon shines through them. Not looking forward to the rain at all.


----------



## sugarsugar

Lurker 2 said:


> They were one of my Dad's favourites- so we always had them in winter. Can't say I like them a lot- cabbage is a different matter. And variations on bubble and squeak a real treat. Rather than using left overs, I have been known to cook up the potatoes and cabbage specially!


 :thumbup: Cabbage is good, i do not like brussell sprouts, but mum loves them.


----------



## darowil

Gweniepooh said:


> gottastch said:
> 
> 
> 
> Love the advent scarf in purple. You do such lovely work.
> 
> 
> 
> It must be the colour for them- I am considering trying to dye mine purple after it is fonsohed. For some reason it just jumps at me and says purple.
Click to expand...


----------



## NanaCaren

angelam said:


> Have you seen those things you can slip over your shoes to stop you slipping? Don't know what they are called - can only describe them as "stretchy things with spikes on" (highly technical I know)! I've only seen them on a shopping channel.


My mum has a pair of those, they are great she uses them a lot in the winter. You can goggle ice cleats or ice grippers, there are several different styles. They even have them for those of you that like to wear your heels in the winter. "Those ones I can say do work well, saved me from a few spills.


----------



## sugarsugar

Angora1 said:


> Sugarsugar, having to cook Christmas dinner in that heat would be awful. Do you change the menu to cold weather things when it is like that? Glad DD is managing to stay a little calmer. When I first woke up in the morning I had what we call a cracker. Probably like unleavened bread, not sweet like a cookie. It had little scent and just seemed to help me. Don't know if that would make it better or worse for her. Poor dear, she really has it extreme. My mother had one where the nausea lasted the whole 9 months, but for most, it passes. Thank you, glad you liked the room.
> 
> I still cook the Christmas dinner no matter how hot.. just have the air conditioner on too to cope. Its what I have grown up with. I am going to a barbeque tea Christmas night which will be outside.


----------



## darowil

Angora1 said:


> Christmas scenes for you from Cologne/Köln where I lived for 8 years.
> 
> The Nativity Scene/Creche inside the Cathedral of Cologne (Der Kölner Dom)
> 
> Outside of the Cathedral. When I first moved to Cologne I did a lot of praying inside this cathedral and I am not even Catholic. I could feel the power in this spot. It was a place of worship even in the times of the Etruscans, who preceded the Romans. It felt like a sacred spot to me and many others.


In 1978 Klon was the first place in Europe we stopped in (really just going through it but no train for a while so we went out and saw the cathedral- which if I remember rightly was the only thing to survive the bombing in the war. Is that right? 
I went over with two friends I did my nursing training with. Went to the UK first did some travelling round there and then travelled round Europe for 3 months on a Eurail card- in those days it gave us free unlimited first class travel in all the main European countries-pre European Union and falling of the Berlin wall so none of the communist countries and needed to change money every time we crossed a border. At times we would have people trying to kick us out thinking that no way were backpackers allowed to travel in first class and we must have been trying to get away with it. And each time the guard would look at our ticket and say we could stay.


----------



## sugarsugar

Bonnie7591 said:


> If they closed school for that little bit of snow, our kids would never get an education. The school here never closes, sometimes buses don't run, if there is an extreme wind chill like blow -45C, teerible ice & sometimes they can't get down certain roads, but even then lots of people drive their kids to school.
> I remember in the winter of 1975-76, we had the most snow in many years & my parents lived on a narrow low road near a lake, the road blocked so hard they eventally had to get a Cat to open it. My brother & sister went across the lake by skidoo for 6 weeks to get to school. Then in the spring there was so much water Dad had to take them with the tractor out to the main road to get the bus. That was my first year away from home & I was so homesick but couldn't get home.


My Goodness!! :shock:


----------



## sugarsugar

Ok. I will have to catch up tomorrow, I am up to page 63 and I need to go to bed.


----------



## gagesmom

Hiya Cathy, Happy Birthday. 

Hope you get lavished with yarn, chocolate and everything your heart desires. :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## NanaCaren

Poledra65 said:


> Took these for you all today, finally got them to download.


Those are lovely, beautiful :-D :thumbup:


----------



## gagesmom

6:45 am here and I have just caught up. Will be waking up Gage in about 15 minutes to get him ready for the bus. Woke up to more snow, not much accumulation but a light dusting.

Finished my football hat for a co-workers Dad last night while I was at work waiting to start my shift. Have to get a photo today.


----------



## jknappva

Bulldog said:


> Well, the verdict...Strep Throat. Knew it but sure tried to take care of it on my own. Antibiotics on board now. The kids are to gather here on the 21st, so sure hope it will not be contagious by then.
> I have not felt like doing anything for over a week now, and once again, I have a meal to get together and touch up on house.
> I have not felt like working on my boot cuffs so they will be a late gift for sure. Even reading has fallen by the wayside as my eyes and head have hurt.
> This seems to be going around town....Strep and Red throat.
> June, congrats on the hearing aids.
> I have loved all the pictures and read all the posts. You are always in my heart and prayers. Forgive me this respite, as am just not up to full potential right now. Will get better, I promise.
> Jynx, hang in there. Do hope you can get together with your siblings and intervene before it is too late. If I had, I might have had Mom a little longer. If she is in the right place, she will learn to love it. You and Gerry deserve tomorrow. Life is short, dear one. I pray this issue is resolved this year, so you and Gerry can have a fulfilled "rest of your" life together.
> Many ((((((HUGS)))))) and much love to you all. I lift you up daily....Betty
> Continue to pray for safe travels for David and Kathy, a home for Melody, and a job for Linda's DH.


I'm so glad you went to the dr. and got some antibiotics for your throat. You'll probably start feeling better before too long.
We miss you but understand when you don't feel up to posting.
JuneK


----------



## jknappva

NanaCaren said:


> Looks like an interesting site but.. I am happy to keep my photos here for my friends.


And this friend really appreciates them!! Love your new avatar. How about some information about it...was it taken on your property, etc?
Good morning....although you may have posted it last night. I'm reading it this morning since I usually shut down the computer about 7 pm.
JuneK


----------



## jknappva

Designer1234 said:


> Yes it is one of them -- I like both of the ones I have seen so will make both for the girls.
> You will likely not be able to sleep with the hearing aids in -- I know I can't . I can't lie down on my side with them, in . I take them out and always put them in their container. I have had mine for 4 years now and it has made a huge difference as I mentioned previously.
> 
> I usually take them out at the same time every night so that it is a part of my day, that way I take my night meds and take out my aids. But -- I always check my ears before I start the shower. I forgot one time and I was really lucky as I realized it before they had a chance to get wet. whoooooo! They are too expensive to wreck. I am glad you were able to get them.


I'll be taking them out at the same time, too, so it will become a habit. The specialist that I saw was so personable as was his receptionist. That made it an even more pleasurable experience. He never hurried and made sure I understood the care, etc. It's made a difference already!
JuneK


----------



## jknappva

Lurker 2 said:


> It was good she came over- mind you she wanted some money for Christmas presents!
> The grinding the the dentist did has made a considerable difference!


That's fantastic news. I'm so glad you can see a difference already. Yesterday was a good day for both of us!!
Hugs,
JuneK


----------



## NanaCaren

jknappva said:


> And this friend really appreciates them!! Love your new avatar. How about some information about it...was it taken on your property, etc?
> Good morning....although you may have posted it last night. I'm reading it this morning since I usually shut down the computer about 7 pm.
> JuneK


Taken near my place,Luna loves to be in the photo. She goes everywhere with me when I'm out walking. This was taken right when the day it started snowing, by that night we had a good 20.32cm/ 8" of snow. By morning we had over 30.48cm/ 12".


----------



## NanaCaren

angelam said:


> NanaCaren said:
> 
> 
> 
> A moon shot for you from this evening, dropped everything to get it. didn't want this shot to get away from me.
> 
> Morning Caren. That is a beautiful shot. Thank you x
> 
> 
> 
> Good morning Angela Thank you I wish the true colour if the moon had of showed up, it was a beautiful pale yellow.
Click to expand...


----------



## busyworkerbee

Love all the winter shots. Here, in Australia, it is apparently sumer, lovely warm weather, storm season is a part of that cycle but some of us are running heaters & rugged up for cold because of white balls everywhere. This photo was taken from a location about 7 hours by road from where I am.

It is hail, this one was Monday


----------



## Cashmeregma

darowil said:


> It must be the colour for them- I am considering trying to dye mine purple after it is fonsohed. For some reason it just jumps at me and says purple.


I think yours is absolutely lovely too. I wouldn't change it.


----------



## martina

Hello all. Just to say that under the heading " Lovely, lovely crochet" on the main forum ( near the bottom of the page) there is some truly stunning free form crochet, for those who may be interested, well worth a look I feel.


----------



## NanaCaren

busyworkerbee said:


> Love all the winter shots. Here, in Australia, it is apparently sumer, lovely warm weather, storm season is a part of that cycle but some of us are running heaters & rugged up for cold because of white balls everywhere. This photo was taken from a location about 7 hours by road from where I am.
> 
> It is hail, this one was Monday


WOW that is a lot of hail !!!


----------



## Cashmeregma

darowil said:


> In 1978 Lon was the first plac ein Europe we stopped in (reallyjust going through it but no trin for a while so we went out and saw the cathedral- which if I remeber rightly was the only thing to survive the bombing in the war. Is that right?
> I went over with two friends I did my nursing training with. Went to the UK first did some travelling round there and then travelled round Europe for 3 months on a Eurail card- in those days it gave us free unlimited first class travel in all the main European countries-pre European Union and falling of the Berlin wall so none of the communist countries and needed to change money every time we crossed a border. At times we would have people trying to kick us out thinking that no way were backpackers allowed to travel in first class and we must have been trying to get away with it. And each time the guard would look at our ticket and say we could stay.


What a fabulous trip that must have been and first class. Yes, I can imagine they wouldn't believe that backpackers were first class.

Yes, you are so right about the city being destroyed. They didn't have a firestorm like Dresden, but it was destroyed. The Cathedral did take some bomb hits but wasn't destroyed.


----------



## Cashmeregma

busyworkerbee said:


> Love all the winter shots. Here, in Australia, it is apparently sumer, lovely warm weather, storm season is a part of that cycle but some of us are running heaters & rugged up for cold because of white balls everywhere. This photo was taken from a location about 7 hours by road from where I am.
> 
> It is hail, this one was Monday


Yes, that sure is a lot of hail.


----------



## Cashmeregma

darowil said:


> In 1978 Lon was the first plac ein Europe we stopped in (reallyjust going through it but no trin for a while so we went out and saw the cathedral-


Did you stay at the hotel right in the train station????

I am only showing these photos as an answer to a question. I wish the war had never happened. It was hard for me too live there at first. I'm sorry if this brings up many unpleasant memories for many.


----------



## KateB

Lurker 2 said:


> We are just in time to wish sugarsugar a happy birthday- because in about three hours time it will be happy belated birthday! That explains where Cathy was going out- for dinner- I suspect!
> * Happy Birthday, Cathy!*


Many Happy Returns Cathy!


----------



## Designer1234

*Bonnie's work*

Bonnie sent me a picture to download - this is what she says about it .

This s the butterfly stitch hat & a scarf I made for my husbands aunt for Christmas, the scarf is also a free pattern, can't think of the name at the moment but will dig it out if someone wants it.
The yarn is mary maxim shimmer.

Great job Bonnie-did you bead it or is that why it is called shimmer. It is beautiful.


----------



## sassafras123

Happy birthday Cathy.
Love all the pix.
Going to try and catch another hour of sleep.


----------



## Cashmeregma

Some more Christmas photos for you. The Nativity scene outside the Cathedral in the Christmas Market area.


----------



## jknappva

gagesmom said:


> Just posting some pics from today and then I am going back to catch up. Got to work earlier than expected so I went to take some pictures around town.
> 
> Here in Fergus we are a town. not a village or city. The Grand River runs through our town and I got a few pics from the the bridge about a block away from work.


Thank you so much for the pictures, Melody. Your town looks a lot like one near where we lived in the country. More than a village but much less than a city.
The scenery in your area is absolutely beautiful especially with the snow!
And your moon shot is perfect!
junek


----------



## gagesmom

Beautiful work Bonnie. :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup: 

Luna is such a sweetie.    

Here are my shots from this morning.


----------



## jknappva

NanaCaren said:


> Glad you have gotten some relief with your dentures. A sore mouth is not at all nice.
> good your lawn has gotten cut as well.
> 
> A moon shot for you from this evening, dropped everything to get it. didn't want this shot to get away from me.
> 
> Now I am off to bed to try and get some sleep.
> Healing hugs to all and pleasant dreams.


Wonderful shot of the moon. Your sky and Melody's are so clear...thank you!
JuneK


----------



## Designer1234

*Happy Birthday, Cathy-(sugarsugar)!*.

I thought you might like a Canadian Rocky Scene of my favorite mountain and one of my l2" x 12" fabric wall hangings of a scene from a photo in black and white I saw in the Calgary Herald.

Happy Birthday and many more. Shirley


----------



## jknappva

Angora1 said:


> How wonderful that you got your hearing aids. It will take some adjusting to get used to hearing it all now, probably a little chaotic. So glad for you though and once you've gotten used to it, it will be wonderful.
> 
> Love that photo.


Thank you....they've really made a difference already but since it had been several years since I could hear the different appliances, it makes me appreciate the quietness when the refrigerator isn't running and I have the tv off! Hearing is wonderful, of course, but the quiet is very soothing!
JuneK


----------



## Lurker 2

Angora1 said:


> Thanks Julie for keeping us up on the Birthdays.


That is my pleasure!


----------



## Lurker 2

sugarsugar said:


> Still on page 52. Thank you. It has been nice here 23c today.. big heat to come next couple of days. I went out for dinner (again) tonight with a couple of friends... very nice. I had chicken schnitzel with bacon and gravy, chat potatoes and cauli, corn, zucchini. Big plate full for $10.
> I have birthday money to spend but I think I will wait until after Boxing day and look at the sales. I have chocolates, lovely hand cream and a new kettle.


That sounds really good- and good idea to wait for the post-Christmas sales! A plateful for $10 is very good going!


----------



## jknappva

Angora1 said:


> About 3/4 of the churches in Cologne were destroyed but the Americans and the British made an agreement with Cologne that if they turned the lights on they wouldn't bomb the Cathedral. It was saved but an airman told me that it still was a miracle as they weren't all that accurate. The side nearest the train station did get bombed. Perhaps it was one of those inaccurate bombs. Apparently we felt it was special enough to save.


Unfortunately, the Germans weren't that considerate when bombing Coventry!
JuneK


----------



## martina

Lurker 2 said:


> That is my pleasure!


 :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## Lurker 2

NanaCaren said:


> I am used to it getting this cold, just another day in paradise.
> You are most welcome for the coffee. I love the icicles they look so pretty when the moon shines through them. Not looking forward to the rain at all.


Love the new avatar! Luna is looking good!


----------



## Lurker 2

sugarsugar said:


> :thumbup: Cabbage is good, i do not like brussell sprouts, but mum loves them.


It is a good thing we are not carbon copies of each other - it would be so boring!


----------



## martina

Happy Birthday Sugar sugar and all who celebrate today. It is cold but dry here at the moment. I have to go and collect a prescription from the surgery, then finish laundry ready for my trip, write some cards etc. we have severe winds forecast but we aren't sure when, just later in the week. I have no luck with the sale of my house yet. So will have to wait till spring now. Think I have told you that before, if so, sorry. A quiet day otherwise. Looking forward to my trip.


----------



## jknappva

Poledra65 said:


> Took these for you all today, finally got them to download.


They're magnificent, Kaye!! I love all the sky shots everyone is sending. I'm surrounded by tall trees so see very little sky. But the glow from the sky this morning as the sun came up was a beautiful pink...I managed to see just a sliver of sky for just a moment....and there were lots of very pink clouds...beautiful.
JuneK


----------



## Designer1234

jknappva said:


> Thank you....they've really made a difference already but since it had been several years since I could hear the different appliances, it makes me appreciate the quietness when the refrigerator isn't running and I have the tv off! Hearing is wonderful, of course, but the quiet is very soothing!
> JuneK


That is correct June -- Small sounds become noticeable. You will really notice it in a crowd. Sometimes I turn one off if it is really noisy. You can turn them up and down too. Up too high makes the sound a bit tinny. But oh it is great to be able to be part of the hearing world.


----------



## martina

jknappva said:


> Unfortunately, the Germans weren't that considerate when bombing Coventry!
> JuneK


Or Plymouth, Liverpool. Manchester,London, to name a few.


----------



## jknappva

Designer1234 said:


> Julie -- if they start hurting again - take them out and use the salt and water or if possible find a baby gum medicine - and let the gums breath -- but make sure you wear them as much as possible. This last time was the easiest time i have ever had but it can be miserable -- it is just necessary to not let them get too painful. I wouldn't suggest you sleep in the bottom ones which are likely the ones you are finding are the painful set. I rarely sleep with my bottoms in as my jaw bone is very short and I need to give my gums a rest. You might find it hard with not having anything against your gums for a long time. just hang in there and keep at it. thoughts are with you.


I only have partials but I never sleep in them. I put them overnight in a cleaning solution. But I'm sure it's a lot different with full dentures.
JuneK


----------



## Lurker 2

martina said:


> Happy Birthday Sugar sugar and all who celebrate today. It is cold but dry here at the moment. I have to go and collect a prescription from the surgery, then finish laundry ready for my trip, write some cards etc. we have severe winds forecast but we aren't sure when, just later in the week. I have no luck with the sale of my house yet. So will have to wait till spring now. Think I have told you that before, if so, sorry. A quiet day otherwise. Looking forward to my trip.


It must be looming large, though for you, dear! I have always found it an anxious time when selling, and then waiting to see if the person's offer fails or not. You are off to London soon aren't you? , and I think I have asked you that one before!


----------



## jknappva

sugarsugar said:


> I am just posting quickly as I am going out for dinner in about an hour. Found these pictures online...


Thanks...a reminder that half of the world has Christmas in their summer! Love the surfing Santa!
Junek


----------



## martina

My late husband was told that removing dentures at night is good for allowing saliva to come into contact your whole mouth.


----------



## Lurker 2

martina said:


> Or Plymouth, Liverpool. Manchester,London, to name a few.


Mum never really got over the horror of the bombing raids- she found it very un-nerving when Rotorua acquired a WWll air raid siren as a fire siren, which they proceded to set off everyday at noon.


----------



## jknappva

PurpleFi said:


> Good morning from a grey and damp Surrey, lots of rain overnight. I love all your photos of snow, mountains and river. We still have a green garden here.
> Have my sewing group coming this morning and then off for a massage this afternoon tosee if that will help ease my muscles.
> In the meantime happy Tuesday everyone and photos...


Your decoration is lovely and original....your garden green is really hanging on!
JuneK


----------



## Lurker 2

darowil said:


> In 1978 Lon was the first plac ein Europe we stopped in (reallyjust going through it but no trin for a while so we went out and saw the cathedral- which if I remeber rightly was the only thing to survive the bombing in the war. Is that right?
> I went over with two friends I did my nursing training with. Went to the UK first did some travelling round there and then travelled round Europe for 3 months on a Eurail card- in those days it gave us free unlimited first class travel in all the main European countries-pre European Union and falling of the Berlin wall so none of the communist countries and needed to change money every time we crossed a border. At times we would have people trying to kick us out thinking that no way were backpackers allowed to travel in first class and we must have been trying to get away with it. And each time the guard would look at our ticket and say we could stay.


is this mean't to be Koln? darowil- for once I am not sure about untangling your typing!?


----------



## jknappva

NanaCaren said:


> Good morning from a chilly Great Bend, warmer than over night. It has gone up to -22.2c/ -8f at 04:54, the low was a cold -25c/ -13f. That was not including the wind chill.
> 
> Morning coffee needs to be super warn today. brrrr
> 
> Healing hugs and energy to everyone.


Omigosh! Your cold is hanging on. Love the coffee and I know you need it this morning...And those icicles.....!
JuneK


----------



## martina

Lurker 2 said:


> Mum never really got over the horror of the bombing raids- she found it very un-nerving when Rotorua acquired a WWll air raid siren as a fire siren, which they proceded to set off everyday at noon.


I can imagine that would bring back horrible memories for her. They used to set off the old air raid siren at the local school when my sons were there, pre age 11. It was to test it, as this was the warning for a leak from the Nukes at the Dockyard, and in case of nuclear attack. This was in the 80's. The children thought it fun, but for people who were here in the blitz it must have brought back terrible memories. The civilian War Memorial is the bombed out church in the city centre, the service members one is on the Hoe.


----------



## jknappva

Lurker 2 said:


> We are just in time to wish sugarsugar a happy birthday- because in about three hours time it will be happy belated birthday! That explains where Cathy was going out- for dinner- I suspect!
> * Happy Birthday, Cathy!*


thanks for the reminder, Julie. Happy birthday, Cathy, if it's a day late, I'm sorry...but happy, happy, anyway!
JuneK


----------



## jknappva

OOPS a Gwenie!
Junek


----------



## Lurker 2

jknappva said:


> That's fantastic news. I'm so glad you can see a difference already. Yesterday was a good day for both of us!!
> Hugs,
> JuneK


I have them in again, and no rubbing (as yet) How are your hearing aids? Hugs for you both!


----------



## Lurker 2

busyworkerbee said:


> Love all the winter shots. Here, in Australia, it is apparently sumer, lovely warm weather, storm season is a part of that cycle but some of us are running heaters & rugged up for cold because of white balls everywhere. This photo was taken from a location about 7 hours by road from where I am.
> 
> It is hail, this one was Monday


To the South????????


----------



## Lurker 2

Angora1 said:


> I think yours is absolutely lovely too. I wouldn't change it.


Lovely to see your old avatar again, of you both!


----------



## jknappva

sugarsugar said:


> Still on page 52. Thank you. It has been nice here 23c today.. big heat to come next couple of days. I went out for dinner (again) tonight with a couple of friends... very nice. I had chicken schnitzel with bacon and gravy, chat potatoes and cauli, corn, zucchini. Big plate full for $10.
> I have birthday money to spend but I think I will wait until after Boxing day and look at the sales. I have chocolates, lovely hand cream and a new kettle.


So glad you've had a great b'day!
JuneK


----------



## Lurker 2

Angora1 said:


> What a fabulous trip that must have been and first class. Yes, I can imagine they wouldn't believe that backpackers were first class.
> 
> Yes, you are so right about the city being destroyed. They didn't have a firestorm like Dresden, but it was destroyed. The Cathedral did take some bomb hits but wasn't destroyed.


you WERE high up- I would have been suffering from vertigo and earthquake nerves now!


----------



## Lurker 2

Designer1234 said:


> *Bonnie's work*
> 
> Bonnie sent me a picture to download - this is what she says about it .
> 
> This s the butterfly stitch hat & a scarf I made for my husbands aunt for Christmas, the scarf is also a free pattern, can't think of the name at the moment but will dig it out if someone wants it.
> The yarn is mary maxim shimmer.
> 
> Great job Bonnie-did you bead it or is that why it is called shimmer. It is beautiful.


Lovely work, Bonnie!


----------



## jknappva

NanaCaren said:


> Taken near my place,Luna loves to be in the photo. She goes everywhere with me when I'm out walking. This was taken right when the day it started snowing, by that night we had a good 20.32cm/ 8" of snow. By morning we had over 30.48cm/ 12".


Your property is beautiful...it's always good to have such wonderful company. Dogs ask for so little and give such unconditional love! Tell Luna she's beautiful!
JuneK


----------



## Lurker 2

gagesmom said:


> Beautiful work Bonnie. :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup:
> 
> Luna is such a sweetie.
> 
> Here are my shots from this morning.


Well really and truly Deuce is pretty well camouflaged those give away spots are not large!


----------



## jknappva

Angora1 said:


> Some more Christmas photos for you. The Nativity scene outside the Cathedral in the Christmas Market area.


They're beautiful.
JuneK


----------



## jknappva

gagesmom said:


> Beautiful work Bonnie. :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup:
> 
> Luna is such a sweetie.
> 
> Here are my shots from this morning.


Deuce does almost have camoflauge in the snow. Gage and Deuce sure do love playing in the snow!
Your house looks beautiful in the snow.
Junek


----------



## gagesmom

Lurker 2 said:


> Well really and truly Deuce is pretty well camouflaged those give away spots are not large!


 :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## gagesmom

Thanks June. 


jknappva said:


> Deuce does almost have camoflauge in the snow. Gage and Deuce sure do love playing in the snow!
> Your house looks beautiful in the snow.
> Junek


----------



## jknappva

martina said:


> Or Plymouth, Liverpool. Manchester,London, to name a few.


The Germans weren't choosy, were they? I've watched the PBS series "Foyle's War" and it really captures the atmosphere of the war in Great Britain I think. I liked the series so much I bought the dvd's. For anyone who's interested, the series "Sherlock" has a new 3-part series starting in Jan. Looking forward to the return.
JuneK


----------



## gagesmom

I am off for now to dig through a room full of boxes to find Gages stocking for Christmas and I should take advantage of the day off to wrap some gifts.

Check in later ladies.


----------



## jknappva

Lurker 2 said:


> Mum never really got over the horror of the bombing raids- she found it very un-nerving when Rotorua acquired a WWll air raid siren as a fire siren, which they proceded to set off everyday at noon.


I'm sure the memories last a lifetime. My uncle was in WWII and when he was discharged, he tried working in the shipyard but the noise reminded him too much of the noise of war and he had to quit. I think what he had might been a mild case of what we call today PSTD.
Junek


----------



## jknappva

Lurker 2 said:


> I have them in again, and no rubbing (as yet) How are your hearing aids? Hugs for you both!


They're fine, Julie...it's so nice to hear again...well, my loss wasn't severe but it was limiting! I'm glad to hear that your dental visit was successful!
JuneK


----------



## Cashmeregma

jknappva said:


> Thank you so much for the pictures, Melody. Your town looks a lot like one near where we lived in the country. More than a village but much less than a city.
> The scenery in your area is absolutely beautiful especially with the snow!
> And your moon shot is perfect!
> junek


When I lived in West Guilford, Ont., there was only one store there and it was just the size of a house and they lived in it so only the front room was the store. Seemed like a lot in it to me but you had to be pretty self-sufficient with hunting and growing and putting food aside. We didn't live near where the store was, about 1/2 hr. walking and the post office was run out of someone's home too. I remember all the home-baked bread and things from Uncle Stan and Aunt Elva's farm. My Uncle Lorne worked for a lumber company up there. I loved my life there but it was only for about a year.


----------



## Lurker 2

jknappva said:


> I'm sure the memories last a lifetime. My uncle was in WWII and when he was discharged, he tried working in the shipyard but the noise reminded him too much of the noise of war and he had to quit. I think what he had might been a mild case of what we call today PSTD.
> Junek


I know it as PTSD. I am sure there are still service men and women that have never really recovered from their war time experiences. I had a close friend who served in Vietnam- he never talked of it- but you knew it had scarred him- thank God I was a girl- my birthdate was balloted when we were being conscripted, but women did not have to follow it up.


----------



## Lurker 2

jknappva said:


> They're fine, Julie...it's so nice to hear again...well, my loss wasn't severe but it was limiting! I'm glad to hear that your dental visit was successful!
> JuneK


 :thumbup:


----------



## Cashmeregma

jknappva said:


> Unfortunately, the Germans weren't that considerate when bombing Coventry!
> JuneK


True, but it wasn't just being considerate. Because the Germans wanted to save it, being lit it made the city an easy target. Normally the lights would all be out. There was that side to it also.


----------



## Gweniepooh

Shirley, Caren, and Angora love the new avatars. 

Happy Birthday SugarSugar/Cathy!!! Hope your day is truly wonderful. May you have many, many more birthdays and may all your days be filled with joy!

TTYL


----------



## Poledra65

Morning, I suppose it is a sign that one spends way too much time with their knitting when they run out to the car and make a quick run through the drive through and straight back home, go to pick up their purse to come in the house and then wonder what their knitting bag is doing sitting in the passenger seat with their purse. :roll: :roll:  
I made my first cup of coffee when I got back, put the coffee in, hit the button, forgot to put a cup under the spout. :shock: Maybe I should head back to bed? :roll: 
Oh well, it's making for an interesting day. I still have 20 pages to read, think I'll read backwards for a bit and finish my gloves. 
Hugs and hope you all have a smiley day.


----------



## Bonnie7591

Angora1 said:


> It was nice for the Cathedral but it made bombing the city much easier, giving them a lit landmark. Positive and negative both.


I had not thought of that,


----------



## gottastch

Lurker 2 said:


> Is the red more of a true red? They do look lovely! you could call it a 'rope' pattern rather than a mock cable- I am working several 'ropes' on my guernsey I am doing for the workshop.


Yes, the red is a true Cherry Red  I took the photo last night, before bed, on the kitchen counter. Not the best representation but I wanted to snap a photo before packaging them up to send off today


----------



## Lurker 2

Poledra65 said:


> Morning, I suppose it is a sign that one spends way too much time with their knitting when they run out to the car and make a quick run through the drive through and straight back home, go to pick up their purse to come in the house and then wonder what their knitting bag is doing sitting in the passenger seat with their purse. :roll: :roll:
> I made my first cup of coffee when I got back, put the coffee in, hit the button, forgot to put a cup under the spout. :shock: Maybe I should head back to bed? :roll:
> Oh well, it's making for an interesting day. I still have 20 pages to read, think I'll read backwards for a bit and finish my gloves.
> Hugs and hope you all have a smiley day.


Oh dear! I hope that is not the pattern for the day!


----------



## Cashmeregma

martina wrote:
Happy Birthday Sugar sugar and all who celebrate today. It is cold but dry here at the moment. I have to go and collect a prescription from the surgery, then finish laundry ready for my trip, write some cards etc. we have severe winds forecast but we aren't sure when, just later in the week. I have no luck with the sale of my house yet. So will have to wait till spring now. Think I have told you that before, if so, sorry. A quiet day otherwise. Looking forward to my trip.

One of the things about being a good friend is hearing stories more than once, so even if you did tell us before, it's ok. Have a good trip.


----------



## Cashmeregma

Lurker 2 said:


> Oh dear! I hope that is not the pattern for the day!


LOL...Had to laugh as we could all now be looking for what pattern we are knitting for the day.


----------



## Lurker 2

gottastch said:


> Yes, the red is a true Cherry Red  I took the photo last night, before bed, on the kitchen counter. Not the best representation but I wanted to snap a photo before packaging them up to send off today


And it is good to have a photographic record- I often fail with that- just in a hurry at the wrong time! Or a bit shy to ask to take the photo! (when something looks better being worn)


----------



## Lurker 2

Angora1 said:


> LOL...Had to laugh as we could all now be looking for what pattern we are knitting for the day.


 :thumbup:


----------



## gottastch

Patches39 said:


> they are beautiful, you do great work girl :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup:


Awww, thanks you guys


----------



## gottastch

darowil said:


> It must be the colour for them- I am considering trying to dye mine purple after it is fonsohed. For some reason it just jumps at me and says purple.


----------



## gottastch

Designer1234 said:


> *Bonnie's work*
> 
> Bonnie sent me a picture to download - this is what she says about it .
> 
> This s the butterfly stitch hat & a scarf I made for my husbands aunt for Christmas, the scarf is also a free pattern, can't think of the name at the moment but will dig it out if someone wants it.
> The yarn is mary maxim shimmer.
> 
> Great job Bonnie-did you bead it or is that why it is called shimmer. It is beautiful.


Wonderful job, Bonnie - LOVE that yarn!!!!


----------



## Bonnie7591

angelam said:


> Have you seen those things you can slip over your shoes to stop you slipping? Don't know what they are called - can only describe them as "stretchy things with spikes on" (highly technical I know)! I've only seen them on a shopping channel.


I don't know the name but have seen them in Work Warehouse. My MIL used to have some, they worked well but you had to take off soon as you come indoors.

Purple fi' your garden always looks so luch & green, a treat for us in winter.

Caren, the good morning coffee look great for your cold morning. It is -21C here, -31 with wind chill, at least the wind has died down, it was crazy the last few days, 70km/hr(45 mph). It is supposed to gradually get colder as the week progresses.

Sugar, hope you have a great birthday.


----------



## gottastch

I'm off to the chiropractor and to tackle my ever-growing list of things to do for today. DH took a vacation tomorrow so I know nothing will get accomplished then. He wants to go to the stores tomorrow - ugh! I could just send him but then I don't know what he might come home with - LOL! 

Happy Birthday sugarsugar!!!!! 

I'll check in later


----------



## gottastch

A quick note before I'm off...

I think it is really neat to look at all the moon photos. Just think, we are from all over the world and we are all looking at the same moon. Kinda makes me feel even closer to you all, if that is possible  HUGS being sent to bounce off that moon to envelope all of you. As Joe would say, "Lataaa."


----------



## Designer1234

*More of Bonnie's work -*

The cowl is her own design - nearly one ball of unforgetable yarn.

The second are 'Mukluks' made of rabbit skin with a felt liner so that they have more structures

(shirley Here - I sure enjoy a pair of these - they are wonderful, Bonnie --

Good job!


----------



## EJS

Lurker 2 said:


> I know you have mountains, but a lot of your photos show what I assume is Prairie- I would find it hard living somewhere so flat-


Definitely prairie. When I moved to the south I remember feeling so claustrophobic because of all the trees. I still get homesick for the wide open spaces....mountains in the distance.


----------



## Bonnie7591

angelam said:


> I think children are fantastic skiers. Skiing was one of the things I always wanted to do, but somehow I think I've left it a bit late now! lol! I have a cousin who lives and works in Whistler. He goes off skiing in his lunch break!


Children are great skiers/snowboarders because they have no fear. My younges son was first on skies at 4 yrs & has loved it ever since. His dad took him along when he had to drive the older son & classmates for a school trip. There used to be a small ski area about 40 miles away along the Saskatchewan river bank but it has since closed. We have relatives at Invermere BC, where Panorama resort is & at Vernon, BC where Silverstar is so tried to take the kids almost every year to one or the other for a couple of days. I myself have never been on skis, could n evere ride the lifts as I hate heights, DH cannot go as he has plates & screws in his ankle from a teenage battle with a horse, needless to say, he lost. Both are boys are very good snowboarders, they prefer that tomskiing as I think do most young people


----------



## Lurker 2

Designer1234 said:


> *More of Bonnie's work -*
> 
> The cowl is her own design - nearly one ball of unforgetable yarn.
> 
> The second are 'Mukluks' made of rabbit skin with a felt liner so that they have more structures
> 
> (shirley Here - I sure enjoy a pair of these - they are wonderful, Bonnie --
> 
> Good job!


Always good to see other's work- Bonnie said she worked with leather- have several almost UFO's amongst my leather stash. need needles and a thumb guard.


----------



## Lurker 2

EJS said:


> Definitely prairie. When I moved to the south I remember feeling so claustrophobic because of all the trees. I still get homesick for the wide open spaces....mountains in the distance.


Where as I could live happily in a wood!

I guess it is what you are used to, isn't it?


----------



## Bonnie7591

sugarsugar said:


> I still cook the Christmas dinner no matter how hot.. just have the air conditioner on too to cope. Its what I have grown up with. I am going to a barbeque tea Christmas night which will be outside.


last Christmas I bought one of those electric roaster ovens, on sale only$30,it is like an oversized slow cooker but has a temperature dial so you can set it all the way to 450F, I haven't used it much but bought it so I couod set it out on my deck n summer & make roast beef or chicken without heating the house. Do you have anything like that there?

Only up to pg77 & must be off & running.
Have a good day all.


----------



## Designer1234

jknappva said:


> Thank you....they've really made a difference already but since it had been several years since I could hear the different appliances, it makes me appreciate the quietness when the refrigerator isn't running and I have the tv off! Hearing is wonderful, of course, but the quiet is very soothing!
> JuneK


After a few days it will settle down and become natural sound -- I am so glad you got them June as they make life so much easier. I remember my aunt had a huge one at the back of her ear and there was more static than anything. We are fortunate that all the wonderful advancements have happened -- It is frustrating when people have low voices -- gayle and Hayley both speak softly and I can't make out anything either of them say unless my aids are in. This aging is the pits!


----------



## Patches39

NanaCaren said:


> Thank you. I do love the moon, just something peaceful about it.


Just got up again, was up at4:30am and had coffee with you Caren, went back to sleep and never said anything about your avatar, it's lovely I really like it. :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup:

Can you believe it got up at 10:00am :shock: and feel good, sinuses are being nice.


----------



## Patches39

Angora1 said:


> Great moon shot!!! :thumbup: :thumbup:


Nice avatar :-D :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## Lurker 2

Patches39 said:


> Just got up again, was up at4:30am and had coffee with you Caren, went back to sleep and never said anything about your avatar, it's lovely I really like it. :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup:
> 
> Can you believe it got up at 10:00am :shock: and feel good, sinuses are being nice.


That is great re: sinuses!


----------



## Designer1234

angelam said:


> I think children are fantastic skiers. Skiing was one of the things I always wanted to do, but somehow I think I've left it a bit late now! lol! I have a cousin who lives and works in Whistler. He goes off skiing in his lunch break!


Whistler is a great place. Typical ski area and town, very expensive - the Vancouver Olympics ski races were held there. People come from all over the world to ski there and at Lake Louise.

I never skied - popped my knee the first time I tried it -- the second time 40 years later, the chair lift broke down and we sat on it for two hours -- so I felt there was a message there!

Kelly and Gayle have flown all over to ski - as they both are (or were) with Air Canada so they can travel very cheaply and easily. That is why they will likely go back to Lake Louise once a year once they are settled, and stop by here for a visit. We are fortunate that we can fly at 
Parent's prices - on standbye so it helps us a lot too. One of the few perks for them (and us).


----------



## Patches39

busyworkerbee said:


> Love all the winter shots. Here, in Australia, it is apparently sumer, lovely warm weather, storm season is a part of that cycle but some of us are running heaters & rugged up for cold because of white balls everywhere. This photo was taken from a location about 7 hours by road from where I am.
> 
> It is hail, this one was Monday


WOW, what happen to summer?


----------



## Designer1234

jknappva said:


> I only have partials but I never sleep in them. I put them overnight in a cleaning solution. But I'm sure it's a lot different with full dentures.
> JuneK


I do the same -- I use a cleaning solution every day. Not that much different -- just don't have anything to anchor them so the fit has to be really good.


----------



## Lurker 2

Patches39 said:


> WOW, what happen to summer?


The weather in NZ at least often doesn't settle into real summer till February- just as the children go back to school!


----------



## Lurker 2

Designer1234 said:


> I do the same -- I use a cleaning solution every day. Not that much different -- just don't have anything to anchor them so the fit has to be really good.


I like to use the ones that work in three to ten minutes! (cleaning solutions)


----------



## Lurker 2

* Shirley* you are showing up as 'online' for skype- , have you solved the problem yet?


----------



## Patches39

Angora1 said:


> What a fabulous trip that must have been and first class. Yes, I can imagine they wouldn't believe that backpackers were first class.
> 
> Yes, you are so right about the city being destroyed. They didn't have a firestorm like Dresden, but it was destroyed. The Cathedral did take some bomb hits but wasn't destroyed.


Oh my, sad photo full of pain. But yet awesome.


----------



## Patches39

Angora1 said:


> Did you stay at the hotel right in the train station????
> 
> I am only showing these photos as an answer to a question. I wish the war had never happened. It was hard for me too live there at first. I'm sorry if this brings up many unpleasant memories for many.


It's shows both pain and strength, look at the woman's face, says a lot


----------



## darowil

Designer1234 said:


> Yes it is one of them -- I like both of the ones I have seen so will make both for the girls.
> You will likely not be able to sleep with the hearing aids in -- I know I can't . I can't lie down on my side with them, in . I take them out and always put them in their container. I have had mine for 4 years now and it has made a huge difference as I mentioned previously.
> 
> I usually take them out at the same time every night so that it is a part of my day, that way I take my night meds and take out my aids. But -- I always check my ears before I start the shower. I forgot one time and I was really lucky as I realized it before they had a chance to get wet. whoooooo! They are too expensive to wreck. I am glad you were able to get them.


A part of getting ready to go to bed for David is to take out his ears and his eyes. As he doesn't always put his ears in when at home as he is getting ready to go out one of our questions is always ears? right eyes? Hwe managed to go away last weekend without his batteries sodas switiching one of as often as he could (Had the other one off as its battery ran out right at the start of the weekend). But at one point when he switched it back on he had a switch inhte wrong place so thta all sound ws magnified- and he couldn't believe how nosiy it was around him. Once he got it set right so he didn't hear background noise it was it normal useful self.


----------



## Patches39

Designer1234 said:


> *Bonnie's work*
> 
> Bonnie sent me a picture to download - this is what she says about it .
> 
> This s the butterfly stitch hat & a scarf I made for my husbands aunt for Christmas, the scarf is also a free pattern, can't think of the name at the moment but will dig it out if someone wants it.
> The yarn is mary maxim shimmer.
> 
> Great job Bonnie-did you bead it or is that why it is called shimmer. It is beautiful.


Beautiful :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## Patches39

Angora1 said:


> Some more Christmas photos for you. The Nativity scene outside the Cathedral in the Christmas Market area.


Nice :-D


----------



## Patches39

gagesmom said:


> Beautiful work Bonnie. :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup:
> 
> Luna is such a sweetie.
> 
> Here are my shots from this morning.


So much fun, lovely photos :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## Lurker 2

Folks, I just spoke with Heidi, *Sam* is still in hospital- they may keep him in for another day. I will ring Sam himself later- because in my experience of hospitals this is always the time the doctors are on the wards!


----------



## Patches39

Designer1234 said:


> *Happy Birthday, Cathy-(sugarsugar)!*.
> 
> I thought you might like a Canadian Rocky Scene of my favorite mountain and one of my l2" x 12" fabric wall hangings of a scene from a photo in black and white I saw in the Calgary Herald.
> 
> Happy Birthday and many more. Shirley


That awesome, :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## Patches39

Designer1234 said:


> *More of Bonnie's work -*
> 
> The cowl is her own design - nearly one ball of unforgetable yarn.
> 
> The second are 'Mukluks' made of rabbit skin with a felt liner so that they have more structures
> 
> (shirley Here - I sure enjoy a pair of these - they are wonderful, Bonnie --
> 
> Good job!


Bonnie, your work is beautiful, and lovely colors :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## Designer1234

Lurker 2 said:


> * Shirley* you are showing up as 'online' for skype- , have you solved the problem yet?


I can access skype but for some reason I can't hear the person I am talking to. I think it is in my settings and I likely did something myself. I have tried different things and hopefully one of these days I can skype you and Gwen and see if I can try to figure out what i have done wrong. It has been going on for some time. Kelly is so busy -- and I will ask him to help me put this one into the trash and then download a second one. I understand there is quite a process to do that. You can't just trash it.

Life has been a bit busy but I hope to solve it shortly. I turned it on last night and forgot to turn it off. thanks for the heads up.


----------



## angelam

Happy Birthday Sugarsugar! Hope I'm not too late - if I am, I hope you had a great day.
Angora and Caren - I love your new avatars. Angora I'm pleased to see the real you. I often wondered which of the four ladies on your previous avatar was you!


----------



## Designer1234

Lurker 2 said:


> Folks, I just spoke with Heidi, *Sam* is still in hospital- they may keep him in for another day. I will ring Sam himself later- because in my experience of hospitals this is always the time the doctors are on the wards!


Oh dear -- I hope they are getting him fixed up - it sounds as if they are keeping him until he is in good shape. I worry about him -- however he will deal with hospital care like he deals with everything -- with humor and acceptance of what he can't change.

Best wishes to him!


----------



## Patches39

Lurker 2 said:


> Folks, I just spoke with Heidi, *Sam* is still in hospital- they may keep him in for another day. I will ring Sam himself later- because in my experience of hospitals this is always the time the doctors are on the wards!


Oh my, pray all is truly well for Sam. :-(


----------



## Patches39

This has been a good start for my day. The photos are awesome and have set the mood for my day, I feel awesome when ever I look at beautiful art, and that is what I got this morning from you guys, thanks. :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup: 

I'm off to eat and then knit. :-D


----------



## Sorlenna

Designer1234 said:


> I can access skype but for some reason I can't hear the person I am talking to. I think it is in my settings and I likely did something myself. I have tried different things and hopefully one of these days I can skype you and Gwen and see if I can try to figure out what i have done wrong. It has been going on for some time. Kelly is so busy -- and I will ask him to help me put this one into the trash and then download a second one. I understand there is quite a process to do that. You can't just trash it.
> 
> Life has been a bit busy but I hope to solve it shortly. I turned it on last night and forgot to turn it off. thanks for the heads up.


Check your volume settings, just in case--I have been known to hit the mute button by mistake and then sit there forever trying to figure out why I can't hear things...

Cleaning the oven today, finally. What a job, but it will be nice to be done!


----------



## darowil

busyworkerbee said:


> Love all the winter shots. Here, in Australia, it is apparently sumer, lovely warm weather, storm season is a part of that cycle but some of us are running heaters & rugged up for cold because of white balls everywhere. This photo was taken from a location about 7 hours by road from where I am.
> 
> It is hail, this one was Monday


That sure is plenty of hail! Rarely seen anything like that amount of hail. Do have a photo of a very young Maryanne in hail (so young her sister wasn't there) but don't know that it was that much.

We know it is summer now. Yesterday was over 34, now we have 38,40,38 coming- but then down again on Saturday-and I believe staying down. (38 is just over 100F)


----------



## darowil

Angora1 said:


> What a fabulous trip that must have been and first class. Yes, I can imagine they wouldn't believe that backpackers were first class.
> 
> Yes, you are so right about the city being destroyed. They didn't have a firestorm like Dresden, but it was destroyed. The Cathedral did take some bomb hits but wasn't destroyed.


What a beautiful place it was to live. When were you in Germany?- you seem to have spent a number of years there. It wasn't all in Koln was it?


----------



## angelam

Sorlenna said:


> Cleaning the oven today, finally. What a job, but it will be nice to be done!


When you've finished that could you pop over and clean mine?? That really is the job I hate most of all - you'd soon realise that if you looked at my oven!! Well done you!


----------



## Lurker 2

angelam said:


> When you've finished that could you pop over and clean mine?? That really is the job I hate most of all - you'd soon realise that if you looked at my oven!! Well done you!


I am afraid the oven is on my 'seldom achieved' list, too! We will have to get the drone set up so that we can swap places around the globe- to compensate for all our failings!


----------



## darowil

Angora1 said:


> Did you stay at the hotel right in the train station????
> 
> I am only showing these photos as an answer to a question. I wish the war had never happened. It was hard for me too live there at first. I'm sorry if this brings up many unpleasant memories for many.


We didn't stay in Cologne- going on to stay with a pen pal of my sisters. Can't remember where he lived, but he took us to Oberammergau. Loved it, went back with the girls 20years or so later and almost didn't want to go I had loved it so much I thought it might be a let down. But loved it as much- not ever there for the Passion Play though. 
I think photos of the war while distressing are important -they help remind us that this type of thing can happen in what we perceive to be civilised countries. Recently read a Jodi Picoult book (the Sotryteller I think it was) that dealt with the issue of war criminals from WW2.


----------



## angelam

Lurker 2 said:


> I am afraid the oven is on my 'seldom achieved' list, too! We will have to get the drone set up so that we can swap places around the globe- to compensate for all our failings!


I swear the next oven I get will be a self cleaning one. This has been one of my life's ambitions, not yet achieved!


----------



## Sorlenna

angelam said:


> When you've finished that could you pop over and clean mine?? That really is the job I hate most of all - you'd soon realise that if you looked at my oven!! Well done you!


One is quite enough, thank you! :XD: And it is but once a year, so best get it done now. We should buy the turkey today (or ham, or whatever he decides on). It seems hard to believe Christmas Eve is just a week away now!


----------



## Lurker 2

angelam said:


> I swear the next oven I get will be a self cleaning one. This has been one of my life's ambitions, not yet achieved!


They tend to be the really 'up-market' ones here, with an 'up-market' price tag!


----------



## Lurker 2

Sorlenna said:


> One is quite enough, thank you! :XD: And it is but once a year, so best get it done now. We should buy the turkey today (or ham, or whatever he decides on). It seems hard to believe Christmas Eve is just a week away now!


 :thumbup: And here, of course it is Christmas day itself that is a week away!


----------



## NanaCaren

Angora1 said:


> Some more Christmas photos for you. The Nativity scene outside the Cathedral in the Christmas Market area.


What a lovely nativity, thank yo for sharing it.


----------



## jknappva

Designer1234 said:


> *More of Bonnie's work -*
> 
> The cowl is her own design - nearly one ball of unforgetable yarn.
> 
> The second are 'Mukluks' made of rabbit skin with a felt liner so that they have more structures
> 
> (shirley Here - I sure enjoy a pair of these - they are wonderful, Bonnie --
> 
> Good job!


More examples of the talent we have here....I could never make anything of my own design. I'm not smart enough to deviate from a pattern..if I did, I'd only end up with a mess.
Junek


----------



## NanaCaren

angelam said:


> Happy Birthday Sugarsugar! Hope I'm not too late - if I am, I hope you had a great day.
> Angora and Caren - I love your new avatars. Angora I'm pleased to see the real you. I often wondered which of the four ladies on your previous avatar was you!


Thanks I figured it was time to change it to something new.


----------



## darowil

Happy Birthday for yesterday Cathy- sound slike you had a nice day.


----------



## jknappva

Designer1234 said:


> After a few days it will settle down and become natural sound -- I am so glad you got them June as they make life so much easier. I remember my aunt had a huge one at the back of her ear and there was more static than anything. We are fortunate that all the wonderful advancements have happened -- It is frustrating when people have low voices -- gayle and Hayley both speak softly and I can't make out anything either of them say unless my aids are in. This aging is the pits!


But the aging is so much better than the alternative!!LOL!
Yes, it really makes a difference. When I went down to our morning coffee get-together early this morning, a friend, who's had aids for years, asked me what size batteries my hearing aids took. She had several packs of the right size batteries that fit mine. She couldn't use them for hers...someone in her family gave them to her. The relative's husband had died and had several hearing aids from over the years and batteries. She had no use for them so sent them all to my friend. I won't have to buy batteries for a long time!
JuneK


----------



## darowil

Lurker 2 said:


> is this mean't to be Koln? darowil- for once I am not sure about untangling your typing!?


Its correct now- noticed it as I was reading and had time to correct it.


----------



## jknappva

Lurker 2 said:


> I like to use the ones that work in three to ten minutes! (cleaning solutions)


I think mine does, too. But I'm in the habit of taking them out at night so I just slip them in the solution when I take them out.
JuneK


----------



## NanaCaren

Bonnie7591 said:


> last Christmas I bought one of those electric roaster ovens, on sale only$30,it is like an oversized slow cooker but has a temperature dial so you can set it all the way to 450F, I haven't used it much but bought it so I couod set it out on my deck n summer & make roast beef or chicken without heating the house. Do you have anything like that there?
> 
> Only up to pg77 & must be off & running.
> Have a good day all.


I have one of those originally bought it to save oven space at Thanksgiving and christmas. Have used it so many times in the summer. You can set a rack in it and bake cakes, breads and so on in it as well. you just have to open the little vern on top a bit to let the seam escape.


----------



## Lurker 2

jknappva said:


> But the aging is so much better than the alternative!!LOL!
> Yes, it really makes a difference. When I went down to our morning coffee get-together early this morning, a friend, who's had aids for years, asked me what size batteries my hearing aids took. She had several packs of the right size batteries that fit mine. She couldn't use them for hers...someone in her family gave them to her. The relative's husband had died and had several hearing aids from over the years and batteries. She had no use for them so sent them all to my friend. I won't have to buy batteries for a long time!
> JuneK


 :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## ptofValerie

Could I ask a favour. Some have asked for details of the couple of books I've written. Could you remind me again some time after 9th January. I've a new cast on my arm and it is hampering me getting at the books. i'd like to include the isbn for both in the details and I don't have this information on my computer. sorry for the inconvenience. back to typing with one finger on right hand.


----------



## Lurker 2

darowil said:


> Its correct now- noticed it as I was reading and had time to correct it.


 :lol: :lol: :lol: :thumbup:


----------



## jknappva

Lurker 2 said:


> Folks, I just spoke with Heidi, *Sam* is still in hospital- they may keep him in for another day. I will ring Sam himself later- because in my experience of hospitals this is always the time the doctors are on the wards!


If you do speak with Sam, please tell him he's in my prayers and thoughts. We all miss him. 
JuneK


----------



## Lurker 2

jknappva said:


> I think mine does, too. But I'm in the habit of taking them out at night so I just slip them in the solution when I take them out.
> JuneK


Then I find I am out, and I have forgotten to replace them!


----------



## Lurker 2

ptofValerie said:


> Could I ask a favour. Some have asked for details of the couple of books I've written. Could you remind me again some time after 9th January. I've a new cast on my arm and it is hampering me getting at the books. i'd like to include the isbn for both in the details and I don't have this information on my computer. sorry for the inconvenience. back to typing with one finger on right hand.


Will do that, Valerie! I hope the new cast is not TOO uncomfortable! one finger one hand is very limiting!


----------



## Lurker 2

jknappva said:


> If you do speak with Sam, please tell him he's in my prayers and thoughts. We all miss him.
> JuneK


I will do June- when I feel it is the right time- by now it is probably lunch time!


----------



## Gweniepooh

*Sam* if your are reading this know that you are in my prayers for healing. Don't want to hear you've gone home too soon but also wishing you a speedy recovery so that you can get back home. Many {{{{{HUGS}}}}}


----------



## NanaCaren

Patches39 said:


> Just got up again, was up at4:30am and had coffee with you Caren, went back to sleep and never said anything about your avatar, it's lovely I really like it. :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup:
> 
> Can you believe it got up at 10:00am :shock: and feel good, sinuses are being nice.


 Thank you, am thinking on changing it again in a few days. I wish I could have gone back to bed buy the time i wanted to go to sleep everyone was getting up and needing rides to the bus. Then clean up after the breakfast mess. My nephew and his wife stopped by for a visit. Was very nice I haven't seen him in over a year.


----------



## darowil

An advantage of waking up after only an hours sleep is that i can catch up on the TP! At least for a while. But with being busy and too hot to spend much time upstairs during the day I'm not sure how long for.
I do like to look at the digest and comment at times- but I am over 2 weeks behind at the moment and not sure when I will catch up. I try to keep away from the ones that get nasty but occasionally I find myslef caught up in them. Last time I got caught up in one and was asked why I said what I did I said that I was not continuing on anymore- and if they really wanted an answer they could PM me. Never heard back.

Hope the new cast will work better Valerie. Wonder if you will need to keep changing htem if the swelling keeps ging down- or whether the swelling fromthe lymphoma has now settled down as well.

Thanks Julie for the upate on Sam- I'm not surprised he has stayed in longer than he hoped-


----------



## darowil

NanaCaren said:


> Thank you, am thinking on changing it again in a few days. I wish I could have gone back to bed buy the time i wanted to go to sleep everyone was getting up and needing rides to the bus. Then clean up after the breakfast mess. My nephew and his wife stopped by for a visit. Was very nice I haven't seen him in over a year.


It is a lovely avatar- looks so nature like.

I think I might go back to bed- it is 4 and I have a checkup at the denstist at 9.40 and then a lunch.By which stage I suspect I will staying downstairs once I return home.


----------



## NanaCaren

Poledra65 said:


> Morning, I suppose it is a sign that one spends way too much time with their knitting when they run out to the car and make a quick run through the drive through and straight back home, go to pick up their purse to come in the house and then wonder what their knitting bag is doing sitting in the passenger seat with their purse. :roll: :roll:
> I made my first cup of coffee when I got back, put the coffee in, hit the button, forgot to put a cup under the spout. :shock: Maybe I should head back to bed? :roll:
> Oh well, it's making for an interesting day. I still have 20 pages to read, think I'll read backwards for a bit and finish my gloves.
> Hugs and hope you all have a smiley day.


Sounds like last week at my house, made coffee took Chrissy to bus came back went to get coffee. Nope, Michael, Jamie and Sara had emptied the pot. When I asked they all said not me. Now I know DJ doesn't like coffee and Seth was not there. Time to take Ashlei and Robert to the bus no keys, looked every where except the place they never are, my coat pocket. I have been reading back to for over a week. Must be all the short days lately, very long day today though :-( 
Should work on Chrissy's mitts she ha taken my gloves hostage until she gets mitts.


----------



## NanaCaren

darowil said:


> It is a lovely avatar- looks so nature like.
> 
> I think I might go back to bed- it is 4 and I have a checkup at the denstist at 9.40 and then a lunch.By which stage I suspect I will staying downstairs once I return home.


Thank you, one of my favorite places to think.

Good luck with the check up. I think downstairs in the heat you have would be a good idea.


----------



## Kathleendoris

I only seem to manage to clock in once a day at the moment, but it is good to at least be able to keep more or less up to date with what everyone is doing.

Happy birthday, Sugar Sugar. I hope it will be a good one for you!

I am looking forward to hearing more positive news of Sam - I am sure he would like to the home soon, and looking forward to Christmas among his family.

Julie, I hope the teeth will settle down now that they have been adjusted. It is no fun having a painful mouth. 

June, I am so glad that you have got the hearing aids and are adjusting well to them.

Valerie, so sorry to hear that the new cast is so limiting. I know you will keep trying to do as much as you possibly can despite the problems, but it is very frustrating to see so much that needs to be done and not be able to do any of it!

I got off to a happy start this morning, with a Christmas play involving two of my grandchildren. The 6-year old was one of the narrators, but she was a pains to point out that she had more lines than any of the other narrators (one more line to be precise!!) and certainly was word-perfect in all she had to say. Her 5-year old brother was a sheep, and only had to look cuddly, which he did to perfection. 

After that it was time for food shopping, then I had to do some baking for our NWR Christmas get-together this evening. I then finished off the travelling vine scarf I have been making for a friend. That is currently being blocked under some damp cloths, but I shall see her tomorrow, for the last time before Christmas, so I have had to put in the time to complete it.

I'm just having a sit down right now, before getting ready to go out this evening. I wish I could report that I was sitting down with a cup of tea, but I have to confess, I felt the moment had come to test out the Amaretto I bought for Christmas. I am pleased to report that it is perfect!


----------



## angelam

Kathleendoris said:


> !
> 
> I got off to a happy start this morning, with a Christmas play involving two of my grandchildren. The 6-year old was one of the narrators, but she was a pains to point out that she had more lines than any of the other narrators (one more line to be precise!!) and certainly was word-perfect in all she had to say. Her 5-year old brother was a sheep, and only had to look cuddly, which he did to perfection.
> 
> After that it was time for food shopping, then I had to do some baking for our NWR Christmas get-together this evening. I then finished off the travelling vine scarf I have been making for a friend. That is currently being blocked under some damp cloths, but I shall see her tomorrow, for the last time before Christmas, so I have had to put in the time to complete it.
> 
> I'm just having a sit down right now, before getting ready to go out this evening. I wish I could report that I was sitting down with a cup of tea, but I have to confess, I felt the moment had come to test out the Amaretto I bought for Christmas. I am pleased to report that it is perfect!


 :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## Grandmapaula

Sugarsugar, a Happy (belated) Birthday to you!!! It's still the 17th here, and I just saw that Julie said it is your birthday. Hope you had a wonderful day. Love, Paula


----------



## Lurker 2

News update for *Sam* He says he is feeling a lot better, and is hoping he will be out of hospital, tomorrow, Wednesday.
Hickory when she is missing him refuses food and even water, for a day or two- but is eating now. The cats will still be in the barn. I have passed on your messages of concern, and hopes, that he will be better soon.


----------



## gagesmom

Here it is...the finished football hat for my co-workers Dad.


----------



## Patches39

Lurker 2 said:


> News update for *Sam* He says he is feeling a lot better, and is hoping he will be out of hospital, tomorrow, Wednesday.
> Hickory when she is missing him refuses food and even water, for a day or two- but is eating now. The cats will still be in the barn. I have passed on your messages of concern, and hopes, that he will be better soon.


Thanks for the update, pray he get home soon. :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## Cashmeregma

Lurker 2 said:


> Lovely to see your old avatar again, of you both!


Thanks Julie. Thought it was appropriate since it was taken from our apartment in Germany and you can see the Rhine and the Cathedral.


----------



## Patches39

gagesmom said:


> Here it is...the finished football hat for my co-workers Dad.


Soooooo cute, know he will love it. :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## jknappva

Lurker 2 said:


> Then I find I am out, and I have forgotten to replace them!


OOPS!! Well, as soon as I brush my own teeth (I only have partials) I put them back in. So it's not a problem. But since you've been a long time without wearing yours, I can see that it would be easy to forget!
JuneK


----------



## Cashmeregma

Lurker 2 said:


> you WERE high up- I would have been suffering from vertigo and earthquake nerves now!


I was quite surprised when I first moved in and I got dizzy. Hadn't expected that. After a while it seemed my brain adjusted and I got over it.


----------



## jknappva

Lurker 2 said:


> I will do June- when I feel it is the right time- by now it is probably lunch time!


When you're in the hospital, they always seem to be doing something even in the middle of the night. They give you a sleeping pill and then several hours later, they wake up for to draw blood, take b.p. or something!
JuneK


----------



## Cashmeregma

jknappva said:


> They're beautiful.
> JuneK


Thanks June.


----------



## jknappva

NanaCaren said:


> Thank you, am thinking on changing it again in a few days. I wish I could have gone back to bed buy the time i wanted to go to sleep everyone was getting up and needing rides to the bus. Then clean up after the breakfast mess. My nephew and his wife stopped by for a visit. Was very nice I haven't seen him in over a year.


Having them visit after so long, was a pleasant surprise, I'm sure.
JK


----------



## Cashmeregma

jknappva said:


> The Germans weren't choosy, were they? I've watched the PBS series "Foyle's War" and it really captures the atmosphere of the war in Great Britain I think. I liked the series so much I bought the dvd's. For anyone who's interested, the series "Sherlock" has a new 3-part series starting in Jan. Looking forward to the return.
> JuneK


Love Foyle's war and Sherlock.


----------



## PurpleFi

Grandmapaula said:


> Sugarsugar, a Happy (belated) Birthday to you!!! It's still the 17th here, and I just saw that Julie said it is your birthday. Hope you had a wonderful day. Love, Paula


And from me too xxx


----------



## jknappva

I'm just having a sit down right now, before getting ready to go out this evening. I wish I could report that I was sitting down with a cup of tea, but I have to confess, I felt the moment had come to test out the Amaretto I bought for Christmas. I am pleased to report that it is perfect![/quote]

Sounds like you've had a busy but fun day...and 
Amaretto to celebrate Christmas early!
Junek


----------



## Pup lover

Dreamweaver said:


> I agree, just feel guilty about not doing some little thing to make her spirits a little brighter and keep her from getting too depressed.... It wouldn't take that long to put a few things out... it is just that Christmas seems to be coming a little too quickly this year.....
> 
> You should talk.. I know you are doing great but still may have a little of that chemo fatigue on occasion, especially when you try to do too much....


Yes, ma'm I do, and do remind myself that I shouldnt over do like that again, just like Im sure you do. A day of rest and Im back to "normal" whatever that is these days. lol

Its all said with love and concern thats what matters, right? I hope that your brother comes through this time. Merry Christmas and Happy New Year Jynx!


----------



## jknappva

gagesmom said:


> Here it is...the finished football hat for my co-workers Dad.


He's going to love it. I see you managed to take a 'selfie' while wearing the hat WITHOUT showing your lovely face! LOL!!
JuneK


----------



## gagesmom

Off I go to finish my mystery cloth posted by chris o.

Will post it later on.


----------



## gagesmom

Getting good at it. 


jknappva said:


> He's going to love it. I see you managed to take a 'selfie' while wearing the hat WITHOUT showing your lovely face! LOL!!
> JuneK


----------



## jknappva

Patches39 said:


> Thanks for the update, pray he get home soon. :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup:


Yes, Julie...glad you're keeping in touch with Sam. I know he's anxious to get home. Especially since he knows his beloved cats have been exiled to the barn!
JuneK


----------



## Cashmeregma

Designer1234 said:


> *More of Bonnie's work -*
> 
> The cowl is her own design - nearly one ball of unforgetable yarn.
> 
> The second are 'Mukluks' made of rabbit skin with a felt liner so that they have more structures
> 
> (shirley Here - I sure enjoy a pair of these - they are wonderful, Bonnie --
> 
> Good job!


Bonnie, your work is amazing. Such a joy to see. As you know, we seem to like pictures. :lol: :lol: :lol:

Designer, thanks for posting Bonnie's work for us. What a joy to see.


----------



## Cashmeregma

Designer1234 said:


> *Bonnie's work*
> 
> Bonnie sent me a picture to download - this is what she says about it .
> 
> This s the butterfly stitch hat & a scarf I made for my husbands aunt for Christmas, the scarf is also a free pattern, can't think of the name at the moment but will dig it out if someone wants it.
> The yarn is mary maxim shimmer.
> 
> Great job Bonnie-did you bead it or is that why it is called shimmer. It is beautiful.


Oh wow, those are wonderful too. :thumbup:


----------



## Cashmeregma

NanaCaren said:


> Thanks I figured it was time to change it to something new.


Hey Caren, we were on the same wave length, perhaps even at the same time. LOL Funny how that goes.


----------



## Cashmeregma

ptofValerie said:


> Could I ask a favour. Some have asked for details of the couple of books I've written. Could you remind me again some time after 9th January. I've a new cast on my arm and it is hampering me getting at the books. i'd like to include the isbn for both in the details and I don't have this information on my computer. sorry for the inconvenience. back to typing with one finger on right hand.


Of course. So sorry but not surprised. Hope that it helps you heal even if it is inconvenient.


----------



## NanaCaren

Angora1 said:


> Hey Caren, we were on the same wave length, perhaps even at the same time. LOL Funny how that goes.


I was changing mine at the same time. First time I forgot to post the photo, just removed the old one. I had to chuckle when I saw you had changed yours too.


----------



## Gweniepooh

Love, love, love this hat! Where did you find the pattern? I would love to make one.



gagesmom said:


> Here it is...the finished football hat for my co-workers Dad.


----------



## NanaCaren

angelam said:


> I swear the next oven I get will be a self cleaning one. This has been one of my life's ambitions, not yet achieved!


I got a self cleaning oven a few years back, I clean it by hand most time. I can't stand the smell that is created during the cleaning process.


----------



## Sorlenna

NanaCaren said:


> I got a self cleaning oven a few years back, I clean it by hand most time. I can't stand the smell that is created during the cleaning process.


I'm with you--self-cleaning just means it heats itself to a ridiculous temperature and stinks up the house! :shock:

Mine's done. Whew. But not as bad as I'd feared; this is one time I'm glad I have the small stove. I'll be griping about it when I put the turkey in, I'm sure, though. LOL


----------



## Lurker 2

gagesmom said:


> Here it is...the finished football hat for my co-workers Dad.


Is that you, modelling it?


----------



## Lurker 2

Patches39 said:


> Thanks for the update, pray he get home soon. :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup:


I'm am sure we all do!


----------



## Lurker 2

Angora1 said:


> Thanks Julie. Thought it was appropriate since it was taken from our apartment in Germany and you can see the Rhine and the Cathedral.


 :thumbup:


----------



## darowil

Sorlenna said:


> I'm with you--self-cleaning just means it heats itself to a ridiculous temperature and stinks up the house! :shock:
> 
> Mine's done. Whew. But not as bad as I'd feared; this is one time I'm glad I have the small stove. I'll be griping about it when I put the turkey in, I'm sure, though. LOL


I hope the turkey appreciates the nice clean home you prepared for him.

Well that was quick catching up. Now to get ready for the densitst etc and see you all much later- when upstairs is cool enough to work in.


----------



## Lurker 2

jknappva said:


> OOPS!! Well, as soon as I brush my own teeth (I only have partials) I put them back in. So it's not a problem. But since you've been a long time without wearing yours, I can see that it would be easy to forget!
> JuneK


I have been known to rush out forgetting some of the most essential things- like my wallet!


----------



## Lurker 2

Angora1 said:


> I was quite surprised when I first moved in and I got dizzy. Hadn't expected that. After a while it seemed my brain adjusted and I got over it.


After the collapse and destruction of so much of the high rise portion of Christchurch- where things like stair wells collapsed, I am very wary of anything over two stories.


----------



## Lurker 2

jknappva said:


> When you're in the hospital, they always seem to be doing something even in the middle of the night. They give you a sleeping pill and then several hours later, they wake up for to draw blood, take b.p. or something!
> JuneK


or just to shine a torch into your pupils!


----------



## Lurker 2

jknappva said:


> Yes, Julie...glad you're keeping in touch with Sam. I know he's anxious to get home. Especially since he knows his beloved cats have been exiled to the barn!
> JuneK


Too right- it was quite funny when we were talking - his description of how the cats would run skelter for the door of his apartment! Obviously seen it happen!


----------



## darowil

Lurker 2 said:


> I have been known to rush out forgetting some of the most essential things- like my wallet!


Went out with a friend yesterday to write Christmas cards for our Bible study group. She went to her car to get her glasses I realised mine were home, went to get them (we were only 30 seconds away from home). Started back, turned round as I didn't have a pen. David very kindly told told me not to bother shutting the door- I would be needing to open it in another 30 seconds anyway to get something else. But I was right after that I had all I needed by then. 
Realised at 4 this morning that taking my health insurance card woul dbe a good idea today or they couldn't claim my refund. Whihc while I would have got ot back would have involved effort on my part.


----------



## darowil

Lurker 2 said:


> or just to shine a torch into your pupils!


But in this case you will not have had a sleeping tablet as they want to know you are not sleeping well!


----------



## Lurker 2

darowil said:


> Went out with a friend yesterday to write Christmas cards for our Bible study group. She went to her car to get her glasses I realised mine were home, went to get them (we were only 30 seconds away from home). Started back, turned round as I didn't have a pen. David very kindly told told me not to bother shutting the door- I would be needing to open it in another 30 seconds anyway to get something else. But I was right after that I had all I needed by then.
> Realised at 4 this morning that taking my health insurance card woul dbe a good idea today or they couldn't claim my refund. Whihc while I would have got ot back would have involved effort on my part.


 :thumbup:


----------



## Lurker 2

darowil said:


> But in this case you will not have had a sleeping tablet as they want to know you are not sleeping well!


I did wonder about that- they did it the night my oldest had a serious concussion, She had refused to let her father stay with her-- he sent the police to tell me I was needed- can you imagine the fear you go through with the police on the door step enquiring if you are the mother of Mwyffanwy Sawtell? You immediately suspect the very worst.


----------



## angelam

NanaCaren said:



> I got a self cleaning oven a few years back, I clean it by hand most time. I can't stand the smell that is created during the cleaning process.


I'll put up with it. I'll open the windows and leave home!


----------



## busyworkerbee

Lurker 2 said:


> To the South????????


Sort of south south west - taken by a, storm chaser just outside Armidale NSW.


----------



## AZ Sticks

Happy Birthday Sugarsugar!!!! I hope it is (was) great!!!!


----------



## Sorlenna

AZ Sticks said:


> Happy Birthday Sugarsugar!!!! I hope it is (was) great!!!!


Ditto! I'm sorry I missed it earlier!


----------



## NanaCaren

Sorlenna said:


> I'm with you--self-cleaning just means it heats itself to a ridiculous temperature and stinks up the house! :shock:
> 
> Mine's done. Whew. But not as bad as I'd feared; this is one time I'm glad I have the small stove. I'll be griping about it when I put the turkey in, I'm sure, though. LOL


Yes and the only sensible time to clean it is at night, it is locked shut for at least 5 hours. at least mine is, locked for that long.and you still have to wipe it out.


----------



## jknappva

Lurker 2 said:


> or just to shine a torch into your pupils!


Anything to wake you up every couple of hours. That's why when I scheduled my partial knee replacement several years ago, I asked my surgeon if I could go home after the surgery instead of spending a couple of days in the hospital. Since my daughter is here to help me, I came home. When I told the girl who was scheduling the surgery that I was going home afterwards, she checked with him to be sure. After about a week, the physical therapist came to my home twice a week. Made it very convenient.
Sorry...another book!
JuneK


----------



## jknappva

Just saw this picture my sister had posted to FB. She and her DH were watching the eagles from her breakfast nook. When she checked the pictures she took she saw she'd snapped an eagle just as HE/SHE snapped up breakfast!!
JK


----------



## NanaCaren

angelam said:


> I'll put up with it. I'll open the windows and leave home!


good idea :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## AZ Sticks

Great picture of the eagle June - Alan will love it, I will share it with him when he wakes up. We had a call today and supposedly the vaccines that he needs will be in tomorrow.... so we will see if the phone call happens as promised. I had my repair on my nose today.... I am not a pretty sight - and it will be blacker and bluer over the next couple of days I'm sure. There is really not any extra meat on the bridge of my nose - so here's hoping I don't end up with a nice divot. Stitches come out on the 23rd if I am healed enough....Tomorrow is supposed to be our last day in the mid 60's for a while - I am going to try to get some watering done if I feel up to it. Sorry that Sam isn't home yet - but better that he is in good shape - you know how exhausting just coming home can be. Hope everyone is staying warm/cool/healthy - luv-AZ


----------



## pacer

Nowhere near caught up, but wanted to see how Sam was doing. Praying for him to feel better and enjoy his family during the holiday season. 

Happy Birthday to Sugarsugar. Many blessings to you.

Take care everyone.


----------



## Patches39

jknappva said:


> Just saw this picture my sister had posted to FB. She and her DH were watching the eagles from her breakfast nook. When she checked the pictures she took she saw she'd snapped an eagle just as HE/SHE snapped up breakfast!!
> JK


WOW :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## Miss Pam

Designer1234 said:


> *Bonnie's work*
> 
> Bonnie sent me a picture to download - this is what she says about it .
> 
> This s the butterfly stitch hat & a scarf I made for my husbands aunt for Christmas, the scarf is also a free pattern, can't think of the name at the moment but will dig it out if someone wants it.
> The yarn is mary maxim shimmer.
> 
> Great job Bonnie-did you bead it or is that why it is called shimmer. It is beautiful.


They both look great, Bonnie! Thanks, Shirley, for posting them for Bonnie.


----------



## cmaliza

jknappva said:


> Just saw this picture my sister had posted to FB. She and her DH were watching the eagles from her breakfast nook. When she checked the pictures she took she saw she'd snapped an eagle just as HE/SHE snapped up breakfast!!
> JK


~~~awesome picture, June! What a great shot!
Carol il/oh


----------



## busyworkerbee

Lurker 2 said:


> I know it as PTSD. I am sure there are still service men and women that have never really recovered from their war time experiences. I had a close friend who served in Vietnam- he never talked of it- but you knew it had scarred him- thank God I was a girl- my birthdate was balloted when we were being conscripted, but women did not have to follow it up.


I had an interesting conversation with one of the senior medics in my reserve unit about this subject. Pror to the korean conflict, Aussie soldiers were transported by ship and did a lot of support and councelling on tue way home, they were stuck on ships formf few weeks at a time with no access to alcohol. This would give them some time to begin recovery thus their PTSD was more under control, that said, there were some who needed much more. After Korea, soldiers were being flown home, many drunk out of their minds, no peer support, no one who shared experiences and expected to cope without understanding of their situation, AND anti war mob in their faces, trying to make them ashamed.


----------



## cmaliza

Hello hello hello...I have been away for SO long. Happy holiday greetings to all. We are finally back home after 4000+ miles driving to Miami Beach and back. We had a wonderful time visiting friends & family all along the way. Of course, a week with DD over Thanksgiving was more than wonderful! 

We got back and had company arrive the next day. They left yesterday....and we leave for Christmas in Cleveland next Monday. Am I ready for Christmas? HA! no way. Oh well....I have done all my shopping on line...now I'm waiting for deliveries. If some don't make it on time....well, we'll just extend the holidays! 

I did read that Sam is in the hospital (or at least was on Friday). I have 90 pages to read to catch up (ulp!)...maybe he is home by now. At any rate, my prayers are added to the 100s that have already been sent.

It is great to be home. I even have some time to knit. My grand dreams of getting projects done..just that...dreams. Eventually I get things done....more holiday extensions 

Wishing everyone the best of the holidays...prayers for all in need. I'll check in later.
Carol il/oh


----------



## sassafras123

Do hope our dear brother Sam comes home tomorrow. Hugs Sam.
Maya and I, my DOTH (daughter of the heart) and her two dogs had lovely hour walk in the hills. She took me to a new place which is always fun. Came home and ordered myself a GPS, I do have a tendency to get lost going by myself. Also I got one which stores several trIps so if I had it on this trip I could revisit is it.
Getting lost on desert not too bad you can always hike a hill and see where you are. Still it takes extra time and effort and it is not my favorite thing to do.
On the other hand in nicer weather we go up into the Sequoias and forests and that could get dicey getting lost.


----------



## cmaliza

PurpleFi said:


> Kathleendoris said:
> 
> 
> 
> . Not many of my family actually like Christmas pud,
> 
> Hi Kathleen, then they may like my version - I call this my light pudding as for one I used butter instead of suet and pale coloured fruit.
> 
> Here it is...
> 1 lbs 2 oz dried fruit - a combination of the following - pineapple, mango, papaya, mixed peel, apricots, glace cherries.
> Put the fruit to soak in a plastic bowl with 3 tbs Calvados and 3 tbs of orange juice, plus the zest.
> Leave for 24-48 so the fruit soaks up the liquid.
> 
> Mix 4 oz of unsalt butter with 5 oz light muscovado sugar and cream well. Add 3 oz fresh white breadcrumbs, 3 oz plain flour and about 1-2 tsp of mixed spice. Stir in fruit, if there is any liquid left reserve. This mixture makes about 3 small puds.
> Serve with an apricot sauce to which you have added any of the reserved juices.
> 
> Hope that all makes sense. My gks love it.
> 
> 
> 
> ~~~It has been many many years since I have made my mom's suet pudding. We used to have it every Christmas....SO good, but a bit of work. I'm not even sure if I have the steamer tins....I keep meaning to look for them. Boy! Does time ever slip away so quickly!
> We had a hard sauce with it...but have lost the recipe. Anyone have a hard sauce recipe? Butter, brown sugar, & whiskey?
> Carol il/oh
Click to expand...


----------



## cmaliza

pacer said:


> I want to express my gratitude to those who have kept us informed of Sam's well being and keeping the tea party running.
> 
> ~~~DITTO....thanks Darowil & others who have stepped in to take care of us at the tea party!
> 
> :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup:
> Carol il/oh


----------



## Bonnie7591

Angora,
I cannot believe the devastation in the pictures of Cologne, I can't imagine how the poor civilians who lived there survived. One of my neighbors spent the war in a prison/forced work camp in Desden, he says nothing except that it was"hell on earth"
Busyworkerbee,
Was the hail storm in a farming area? If so it must have made a heck of a mess of the crops.

Shirey,
Thanks for posting my pictures. I didn't add beads to the hat & scarf, there are small sequins in the yarn. It is wool & acrylic.


----------



## busyworkerbee

Patches39 said:


> WOW, what happen to summer?


I have no idea, worse is being caught out in hat, whilema lot is small, like peas, and not do any damage, a lot lately has been the size ofma ping pong ball or larger. My sister's place, less han 20km away hasnhad tiny hail a few times this year.


----------



## Bonnie7591

Julie, I'm glad your dentures seem to finally be better, so irritating when you have soes in your mouth.
June, I can imagine it seems quite noisy now that you have your hearing aids. My stepdad was quite deaf from childhood & wore a big box,the size of a deck of cards in his shirt pocket all his life, he's been gone18 yrs now.& they have improved alot now. He wouldn't go into crowds because it was just all noise. We always thought it was funny, he could never hear you when you asked to use the truck but if you came home late he always managed to hear
Angora, I had to google West Guilford, we lived in Ontario but I had not heard of it before. We lived more southwest of there 
Melody,
It looks like you are getting quite a snowcover. You certainly have a nice big yard.


----------



## cmaliza

KateB said:


> Just had to share this photo of my 2 year old great niece and my 5 year old great nephew. They're not brother and sister, but cousins (their mums are my nieces) and I think they both look lovely all dressed up for the Christmas party at the local Golf Club.


~~~Adorable! :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## cmaliza

Pup lover said:


> Darowil lovely job starting us off, thank you. Your scarf is lovely! Maybe I will try one next year.
> 
> Praying mantis can kill a humming bird! I did not know that till this year when we started getting humming birds and the praying mantis would hang on the bottom of the feeder.
> 
> Kate the niece and nephew take a wonderful picture. They look so sweet giving a cuddle!
> 
> DH went to Walmart to get snow boots for DGS, they dont have any, nor any mittens!! He said he saw 1 pair of boots for an adult and a couple for girls that could be snow boots but nothing for little boys. He ended up going to Big R and they had some. He won a prize first game he played a bean bag toss. I guess I will have to find a tiny mitten pattern and see if I can whip some out pdq!!


~~~Puplover....Pacer had a pattern that Rookie & I used at our miniKAP last fall. Let me know if you want me to send you a copy.
Carol IL/OH


----------



## gagesmom

Finished off my mystery dishcloth (knit a long) with chriso.

I know that orange is a Halloween color but it was the only one I could find in cotton that wasn't variegated.

Here it is I hope it shows up okay.

Going back to catch up.


----------



## busyworkerbee

Lurker 2 said:


> They tend to be the really 'up-market' ones here, with an 'up-market' price tag!


Which is why I will never see one, property owners only put the cheap ovens into rentals.


----------



## Cashmeregma

Lurker 2 said:


> After the collapse and destruction of so much of the high rise portion of Christchurch- where things like stair wells collapsed, I am very wary of anything over two stories.


If I had ever experienced anything like that I would be the same way. How awful.


----------



## Bonnie7591

darowil said:


> We didn't stay in Cologne- going on to stay with a pen pal of my sisters. Can't remember where he lived, but he took us to Oberammergau. Loved it, went back with the girls 20years or so later and almost didn't want to go I had loved it so much I thought it might be a let down. But loved it as much- not ever there for the Passion Play though.
> I think photos of the war while distressing are important -they help remind us that this type of thing can happen in what we perceive to be civilised countries. Recently read a Jodi Picoult book (the Sotryteller I think it was) that dealt with the issue of war criminals from WW2.


I don't imagine anyone who was there during the war will ever forget.I saw a program on the history channel on Remembrance day & they said one of the generals demanded as Many photos as possible should be taken so future geerations would see how terrible it was
I will have to look for that Jodi Picoult book, I have read some of her books & liked them


----------



## gagesmom

Gweniepooh said:


> Love, love, love this hat! Where did you find the pattern? I would love to make one.


Gwen I got it on Ravelry as a baby football hat. Just enlarged it. Will post the pattern name and designer name later. Or if you go on Ravelry check out Gagesmom. It will be in my projects with a direct link to the baby pattern I used and created the adult on from.


----------



## Cashmeregma

gagesmom said:


> Finished off my mystery dishcloth (knit a long) with chriso.
> 
> I know that orange is a Halloween color but it was the only one I could find in cotton that wasn't variegated.
> 
> Here it is I hope it shows up okay.
> 
> Going back to catch up.


If I angle my screen right I see an Angel. Is that right? Did I win anything?? :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: I love the color. Shows like a deep, rich gold on my screen. What fun doing the mystery dish cloths must have been.


----------



## gagesmom

Yeppers, as June said I am good at taking a "selfie" that doesn't include my face.


Lurker 2 said:


> Is that you, modelling it?


 :lol: :lol:


----------



## Bonnie7591

jknappva said:


> More examples of the talent we have here....I could never make anything of my own design. I'm not smart enough to deviate from a pattern..if I did, I'd only end up with a mess.
> Junek


It is not much of a design, just yarn over, k2 tog, k2 for one round, then 2 rounds knit, next row is k2,yok2 tog, knit 2 more round, then repeat


----------



## Cashmeregma

Bonnie7591 said:


> Angora, I had to google West Guilford, we lived in Ontario but I had not heard of it before. We lived more southwest of there


I have a girlfriend that I haven't seen for over 48 yrs., but we are in contact. She lives in Muskoka and was in Barrie and Wasauga Beach before that. Most of my relatives are closer to Toronto but in the suburbs and my special aunt is in St. Catherines, not too far from me now.


----------



## gagesmom

We currently have 10.6 acres where we live.


Bonnie7591 said:


> Julie, I'm glad your dentures seem to finally be better, so irritating when you have soes in your mouth.
> June, I can imagine it seems quite noisy now that you have your hearing aids. My stepdad was quite deaf from childhood & wore a big box,the size of a deck of cards in his shirt pocket all his life, he's been gone18 yrs now.& they have improved alot now. He wouldn't go into crowds because it was just all noise. We always thought it was funny, he could never hear you when you asked to use the truck but if you came home late he always managed to hear
> Angora, I had to google West Guilford, we lived in Ontario but I had not heard of it before. We lived more southwest of there
> Melody,
> It looks like you are getting quite a snowcover. You certainly have a nice big yard.


----------



## Cashmeregma

sassafras123 said:


> Do hope our dear brother Sam comes home tomorrow. Hugs Sam.
> Maya and I, my DOTH (daughter of the heart) and her two dogs had lovely hour walk in the hills. She took me to a new place which is always fun. Came home and ordered myself a GPS, I do have a tendency to get lost going by myself. Also I got one which stores several trIps so if I had it on this trip I could revisit is it.
> Getting lost on desert not too bad you can always hike a hill and see where you are. Still it takes extra time and effort and it is not my favorite thing to do.
> On the other hand in nicer weather we go up into the Sequoias and forests and that could get dicey getting lost.


So glad you got the GPS. that is really wonderful and could save a lot of time and perhaps even a life. Glad you had such a lovely time with your daughter of the heart.


----------



## Bonnie7591

Sorlenna said:


> I'm with you--self-cleaning just means it heats itself to a ridiculous temperature and stinks up the house! :shock:
> 
> Mine's done. Whew. But not as bad as I'd feared; this is one time I'm glad I have the small stove. I'll be griping about it when I put the turkey in, I'm sure, though. LOL


Yes, I hate the smell. I try to clean it in the fall so I can have doors & windows open


----------



## Cashmeregma

jknappva said:


> Just saw this picture my sister had posted to FB. She and her DH were watching the eagles from her breakfast nook. When she checked the pictures she took she saw she'd snapped an eagle just as HE/SHE snapped up breakfast!!
> JK


Another amazing one. To imagine sitting for breakfast and seeing that out the window. Lovely


----------



## Cashmeregma

AZ Sticks said:


> Great picture of the eagle June - Alan will love it, I will share it with him when he wakes up. We had a call today and supposedly the vaccines that he needs will be in tomorrow.... so we will see if the phone call happens as promised. I had my repair on my nose today.... I am not a pretty sight - and it will be blacker and bluer over the next couple of days I'm sure. There is really not any extra meat on the bridge of my nose - so here's hoping I don't end up with a nice divot. Stitches come out on the 23rd if I am healed enough....Tomorrow is supposed to be our last day in the mid 60's for a while - I am going to try to get some watering done if I feel up to it. Sorry that Sam isn't home yet - but better that he is in good shape - you know how exhausting just coming home can be. Hope everyone is staying warm/cool/healthy - luv-AZ


What repair work on your nose? AZ I'm sorry that happened and that it might cause a problem. I'll bet you will be as beautiful as ever and I've got my fingers crossed for you. Feel better soon.


----------



## gagesmom

10:30pm and I am off to bed. 

Goodnight all, sleep well, hugs and sweet dreams.


----------



## Cashmeregma

KateB said:


> Just had to share this photo of my 2 year old great niece and my 5 year old great nephew. They're not brother and sister, but cousins (their mums are my nieces) and I think they both look lovely all dressed up for the Christmas party at the local Golf Club.


Kate, I finally found this photo. Oh my but they are just absolutely adorable. They look so spiffed up and ready for the Christmas party. Beautiful children and they look enough alike that they will be mistaken for brother and sister.


----------



## busyworkerbee

Lurker 2 said:


> I have been known to rush out forgetting some of the most essential things- like my wallet!


Or phone


----------



## Bonnie7591

June,
What a great picture, she definitely snspped it at the rght second.
Angora the nativity hotos are really nice.
Melody, your mystery cloth tured out great.
Another marathon read to catch up, what a chatty bunch.
I was off to the city today, shopping all done, just a few to wrap now just have to clean the house & cook. I cannot believe it is only a week until Christmas.
Well, night all


----------



## Cashmeregma

busyworkerbee said:


> Or phone


I did that today. Got to where I was to meet my friend and when she was 15 min. late didn't know if it was because of the snow or if I was at the wrong place. Figured if I drove home and got the phone at least I could call her as soon as I got the phone. Of course she arrived a minute after I left and didn't see me but fortunately she waited and I called soon. What did we ever do before we had these phones. :shock: It would have saved all that running around. We had never met at this place before and the message saying where we were meeting was on the phone, of course. :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: This is the friend I tried to meet last week and had to turn around and come home because of the bad roads. She got the bad roads today but was too far along to turn around.


----------



## Patches39

gagesmom said:


> Finished off my mystery dishcloth (knit a long) with chriso.
> 
> I know that orange is a Halloween color but it was the only one I could find in cotton that wasn't variegated.
> 
> Here it is I hope it shows up okay.
> 
> Going back to catch up.


That is beautiful, and the angel is lovely :-D


----------



## Miss Pam

gagesmom said:


> Finished off my mystery dishcloth (knit a long) with chriso.
> 
> I know that orange is a Halloween color but it was the only one I could find in cotton that wasn't variegated.
> 
> Here it is I hope it shows up okay.
> 
> Going back to catch up.


It shows up great. Well done!


----------



## Patches39

I too am off to bed been a long day. Pray all have a great tomorrow, may it be fill with joy and love, and laced with healing. Rest well


----------



## busyworkerbee

:-D :-D Yippee for me, up to date on the ktp for first time in amwhile.

Now to catch up on the daily digests.

Sam, relax, focus on your health & you will be home before you know it.

Anyone else in health wars, take it easy & healing energy is being sent out to you all.

Must admit I am both looking forward to Christmas on Macleat Island, and dreading it. Taking furmbaby, with me as puopy sitters not ablemtomfor health reasons. The main reason I am dreading it, is that this is he first Christmas for my sister and her kids wihout Daddy. Pretty sure there will be tears.


----------



## EJS

gagesmom said:


> Finished off my mystery dishcloth (knit a long) with chriso.
> 
> I know that orange is a Halloween color but it was the only one I could find in cotton that wasn't variegated.
> 
> Here it is I hope it shows up okay.
> 
> Going back to catch up.


~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~
Pretty. I like the orange.


----------



## cmaliza

Designer1234 said:


> I just received this and would like to send it to you all as a Christmas card. I just hope it will open. It certainly puts things in perspective -- Merry Christmas - and Season's greetings to you all.


~~~Thank you Designer......lovely, and gives one pause.... :thumbup: :thumbup: 
Carol il/oh


----------



## EJS

I sure have been enjoying all the photos. 
I still have a lot of fatigue issues, fell asleep yesterday for over 4 hours~~so not like me. Today I dozed off in my chair in a strange position and my back is in spasms. Going to soak in a tub of Epsom salts to see if that helps.
My youngest GD turned 1 today. Seems impossible. Her brother will be 5 on Thursday. Needless to say a busy week.
All my Christmas gifting is done. We are planning a Boston Butt pork roast for the holiday meal. Not sure what all we will have with it but I am looking forward to it. All the talk of Brussels Sprouts had me giggling. We love them here and have them at least once a week. Even the kids gobble them up.
Hugs to all.


----------



## cmaliza

Dreamweaver said:


> Mom doesn't go to a Dr. unless there is something critically wrong and that is rare. The GP that we chose for her has only seen her once and he told me then that she should not live alone..... Of course, when I told my brothers this, they felt he was just covering his own rear and refused to act on it.... I think she has deteriorated a great deal since then but they insisted that I was not to even discuss such a thing with her.... They were going to take care of everything.... YEAH, that isn't really happening... Even I agree that she could stay in her home if she would just relieve all our minds by accepting a little outside help that wasn't US..... It isn't that she asks for much, but the fact that we know she won't call us until something is critical means I am always waiting for the other shoe to drop.....


~~~and it WILL drop. (been there-done that) It would be better to take care of things before they get to be an emergency. Time to have some real heart-to-hearts with the siblings....and mom ?
Carol il/oh
Sending positive energies your way.


----------



## cmaliza

martina said:


> At last , someone else who loves Brussels Sprouts. I usually have a bag of them in the freezer so I can have them anytime. My late husband would only eat them at Christmas, as would my sons.


~~~I love 'em too! I'm on your side! :lol: :lol: Carol il/oh


----------



## darowil

Lurker 2 said:


> I did wonder about that- they did it the night my oldest had a serious concussion, She had refused to let her father stay with her-- he sent the police to tell me I was needed- can you imagine the fear you go through with the police on the door step enquiring if you are the mother of Mwyffanwy Sawtell? You immediately suspect the very worst.


Shining a light into the eyes (as opposed to turning on a light) is done to check whether or not something is going on in the head- such as with concussion or strokes- to see whether things are getting worse. This is only one of a number of simple tests and includes checking how alert the person is and so sleeping tablets in this case are a no-no as they could hide important changes.


----------



## darowil

jknappva said:


> Just saw this picture my sister had posted to FB. She and her DH were watching the eagles from her breakfast nook. When she checked the pictures she took she saw she'd snapped an eagle just as HE/SHE snapped up breakfast!!
> JK


Wow what timing to get such a great shot


----------



## Lurker 2

busyworkerbee said:


> Sort of south south west - taken by a, storm chaser just outside Armidale NSW.


 :thumbup:


----------



## Lurker 2

jknappva said:


> Anything to wake you up every couple of hours. That's why when I scheduled my partial knee replacement several years ago, I asked my surgeon if I could go home after the surgery instead of spending a couple of days in the hospital. Since my daughter is here to help me, I came home. When I told the girl who was scheduling the surgery that I was going home afterwards, she checked with him to be sure. After about a week, the physical therapist came to my home twice a week. Made it very convenient.
> Sorry...another book!
> JuneK


a very short book! You are so lucky to have your daughter with you!


----------



## darowil

If I stay up here long enough I will cook- it is 33C up here. I do have the fan on (believe or not it only just occured to me to use it!- maybe my brains been fried!). Outside it almost 40 . But only a few pages so I will check them and then go downstairs. I needed to order some sock yarn before 4.30 so had to come up here. Well amybe I didn't have to order the yarn- I wnted to. But I wanted to get some of their yarn to encourage them to continue it and they had 25% off for 24 hours only.


----------



## Lurker 2

jknappva said:


> Just saw this picture my sister had posted to FB. She and her DH were watching the eagles from her breakfast nook. When she checked the pictures she took she saw she'd snapped an eagle just as HE/SHE snapped up breakfast!!
> JK


the luck of the draw, perhaps!


----------



## cmaliza

gagesmom said:


> Finished off my mystery dishcloth (knit a long) with chriso.
> 
> I know that orange is a Halloween color but it was the only one I could find in cotton that wasn't variegated.
> 
> Here it is I hope it shows up okay.
> 
> Going back to catch up.


~~~love the angel :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## darowil

cmaliza said:


> Hello hello hello...I have been away for SO long. Happy holiday greetings to all. We are finally back home after 4000+ miles driving to Miami Beach and back. We had a wonderful time visiting friends & family all along the way. Of course, a week with DD over Thanksgiving was more than wonderful!
> 
> We got back and had company arrive the next day. They left yesterday....and we leave for Christmas in Cleveland next Monday. Am I ready for Christmas? HA! no way. Oh well....I have done all my shopping on line...now I'm waiting for deliveries. If some don't make it on time....well, we'll just extend the holidays!
> 
> I did read that Sam is in the hospital (or at least was on Friday). I have 90 pages to read to catch up (ulp!)...maybe he is home by now. At any rate, my prayers are added to the 100s that have already been sent.
> 
> It is great to be home. I even have some time to knit. My grand dreams of getting projects done..just that...dreams. Eventually I get things done....more holiday extensions
> 
> Wishing everyone the best of the holidays...prayers for all in need. I'll check in later.
> Carol il/oh


Welcome home. No matter how lovely it is away coming home is almost always good as well. But doesn't sound like things will calm down does it?


----------



## Lurker 2

busyworkerbee said:


> I had an interesting conversation with one of the senior medics in my reserve unit about this subject. Pror to the korean conflict, Aussie soldiers were transported by ship and did a lot of support and councelling on tue way home, they were stuck on ships formf few weeks at a time with no access to alcohol. This would give them some time to begin recovery thus their PTSD was more under control, that said, there were some who needed much more. After Korea, soldiers were being flown home, many drunk out of their minds, no peer support, no one who shared experiences and expected to cope without understanding of their situation, AND anti war mob in their faces, trying to make them ashamed.


mmmmmmmmm. Certainly expected by various Governments not to need 'real' support of any kind. We have a case of one soldier who has lost a leg, being expected to 'go it alone', because it was 'not life threatening'. Did not even qualify for help from ACC I seem to remember.


----------



## Lurker 2

cmaliza said:


> ~~~It has been many many years since I have made my mom's suet pudding. We used to have it every Christmas....SO good, but a bit of work. I'm not even sure if I have the steamer tins....I keep meaning to look for them. Boy! Does time ever slip away so quickly!
> We had a hard sauce with it...but have lost the recipe. Anyone have a hard sauce recipe? Butter, brown sugar, & whiskey?
> Carol il/oh


I used Brandy as a teen-ager.


----------



## darowil

busyworkerbee said:


> I had an interesting conversation with one of the senior medics in my reserve unit about this subject. Pror to the korean conflict, Aussie soldiers were transported by ship and did a lot of support and councelling on tue way home, they were stuck on ships formf few weeks at a time with no access to alcohol. This would give them some time to begin recovery thus their PTSD was more under control, that said, there were some who needed much more. After Korea, soldiers were being flown home, many drunk out of their minds, no peer support, no one who shared experiences and expected to cope without understanding of their situation, AND anti war mob in their faces, trying to make them ashamed.


Thats makes sense- although isn't PTSD shell shock? But then it is the English soldiers you hear having it- and they didn't have the long distances to get home that our soldieers did. Wonder it ours had it less severely? If so it would support the theory. But very hard to get accurate figures as it wasn't something that was acceptable to have so a lot of cases would never be reported.


----------



## Lurker 2

Bonnie7591 said:


> Julie, I'm glad your dentures seem to finally be better, so irritating when you have soes in your mouth.
> June, I can imagine it seems quite noisy now that you have your hearing aids. My stepdad was quite deaf from childhood & wore a big box,the size of a deck of cards in his shirt pocket all his life, he's been gone18 yrs now.& they have improved alot now. He wouldn't go into crowds because it was just all noise. We always thought it was funny, he could never hear you when you asked to use the truck but if you came home late he always managed to hear
> Angora, I had to google West Guilford, we lived in Ontario but I had not heard of it before. We lived more southwest of there
> Melody,
> It looks like you are getting quite a snowcover. You certainly have a nice big yard.


I have had them in most of today, without too much pain- but have not attempted to eat with them yet.


----------



## darowil

sassafras123 said:


> Do hope our dear brother Sam comes home tomorrow. Hugs Sam.
> Maya and I, my DOTH (daughter of the heart) and her two dogs had lovely hour walk in the hills. She took me to a new place which is always fun. Came home and ordered myself a GPS, I do have a tendency to get lost going by myself. Also I got one which stores several trIps so if I had it on this trip I could revisit is it.
> Getting lost on desert not too bad you can always hike a hill and see where you are. Still it takes extra time and effort and it is not my favorite thing to do.
> On the other hand in nicer weather we go up into the Sequoias and forests and that could get dicey getting lost.


Sounds like a very sensible thing to do


----------



## darowil

Lurker 2 said:


> I have had them in most of today, without too much pain- but have not attempted to eat with them yet.


Maybe do that for a day or two- wear them but eat without them and then start on soft things and gradually build up as it settles


----------



## Lurker 2

busyworkerbee said:


> Which is why I will never see one, property owners only put the cheap ovens into rentals.


same problem here!


----------



## cmaliza

RookieRetiree said:


> I never liked brussel sprouts until I had them roasted with bacon --- I love them like that now.


~~~recipe?????? :-D


----------



## Lurker 2

Angora1 said:


> If I had ever experienced anything like that I would be the same way. How awful.


Only second hand- but it is pretty scary when you are always directed to take the stairs in emergency.


----------



## Lurker 2

gagesmom said:


> Yeppers, as June said I am good at taking a "selfie" that doesn't include my face.
> 
> :lol: :lol:


 :thumbup:


----------



## Lurker 2

busyworkerbee said:


> Or phone


Forgot the phone today!


----------



## darowil

Bonnie7591 said:


> I don't imagine anyone who was there during the war will ever forget.I saw a program on the history channel on Remembrance day & they said one of the generals demanded as Many photos as possible should be taken so future geerations would see how terrible it was
> I will have to look for that Jodi Picoult book, I have read some of her books & liked them


Jodi Picoult is not afraid to address difficult topics- and yet gets it into a really readable novel. (I was right about the title The Storyteller, just checked it)


----------



## Lurker 2

darowil said:


> Maybe do that for a day or two- wear them but eat without them and then start on soft things and gradually build up as it settles


 :thumbup:


----------



## Dreamweaver

cmaliza said:


> ~~~I love 'em too! I'm on your side! :lol: :lol: Carol il/oh


Me three and I have a recipe somewhere for marinated ones that make a wonderful party nibble....

DH will only cook fresh, but I find the frozen ones acceptable...


----------



## darowil

EJS said:


> My youngest GD turned 1 today. Seems impossible. Her brother will be 5 on Thursday. Needless to say a busy week.
> All my Christmas gifting is done. We are planning a Boston Butt pork roast for the holiday meal. Not sure what all we will have with it but I am looking forward to it. All the talk of Brussels Sprouts had me giggling. We love them here and have them at least once a week. Even the kids gobble them up.
> Hugs to all.


Shes a cutie- and I thought having one on the 23rd made life busy!


----------



## Dreamweaver

Can't even think about keeping up with this group this week. Can anyone give me an update on Sam. I really can't read all the posts this week.


----------



## Dreamweaver

Taking mom to the Dr. Tomorrow for x-Ray and, hopefully, stent removal. Sure will be glad when this situation is over.... 

I should have been wrapping presents all evening or knitting on hat and didn't do either. Time is really running out. 

Thought I'd put up a couple pictures of decorations.


----------



## cmaliza

Angora1 said:


> Christmas scenes for you from Cologne/Köln where I lived for 8 years.
> 
> The Nativity Scene/Creche inside the Cathedral of Cologne (Der Kölner Dom)
> 
> Outside of the Cathedral. When I first moved to Cologne I did a lot of praying inside this cathedral and I am not even Catholic. I could feel the power in this spot. It was a place of worship even in the times of the Etruscans, who preceded the Romans. It felt like a sacred spot to me and many others.


~~~Angora, do you know Kaub? I lived there one summer...not far from Cologne.
Carol il/oh


----------



## Lurker 2

Dreamweaver said:


> Taking mom to the Dr. Tomorrow for x-Ray and, hopefully, stent removal. Sure will be glad when this situation is over....
> 
> I should have been wrapping presents all evening or knitting on hat and didn't do either. Time is really running out.
> 
> Thought I'd put up a couple pictures of decorations.


I especially love the Christmas Village!


----------



## sugarsugar

gagesmom said:


> Hiya Cathy, Happy Birthday.
> 
> Hope you get lavished with yarn, chocolate and everything your heart desires. :thumbup: :thumbup:


Thank you.


----------



## sugarsugar

jknappva said:


> There are lots of others I would love to talk to but once again I have written a book and also I have not caught up with the posts so will probably post again later in the day once I get through reading them. Take care everyone.


So glad to hear from you....even though I deleted most of your note, it was simply to save space. But I always love your notes. 
And I'm one who loves hearing about the snowy weather and seeing the wonderful snow scenes. We don't get a lot here so I always love the really deep snows everyone up north shows.
Here's a picture my sister took yesterday with the sun setting behind the old Jordan House. It was taken several miles from her house.
JuneK
P.S. Got my hearing aids this morning and now realize how noisy everything is now that I can hear again!![/quote]

Stunning photo, and I am glad you now have you hearing aids. You will be able to hear all sorts of things now. Take care


----------



## sugarsugar

Designer123
Here are some pictures of snow in the rockies with my family - they are so bundled up you would never be able to recognize them. these are for [b said:


> Julie[/b] who is feeling all the heat in a New Zealand summer and likes to see pictures of the snow and the other 'down under ladies' as well as June who loves our northern pictures.


Fabulous photos... I will have to look at them again tomorrow, we are forecast for 41c and Darrowil is forecast at 43c!!

Stay as cool as you can Darrowil.


----------



## sugarsugar

Bulldog said:


> Well, the verdict...Strep Throat. Knew it but sure tried to take care of it on my own. Antibiotics on board now.
> 
> Oh dear sorry to hear you have Strep Throat. I hope you feel much better very soon.


----------



## sugarsugar

Lurker 2 said:


> It was good she came over- mind you she wanted some money for Christmas presents!
> The grinding the the dentist did has made a considerable difference!


Good to hear you have some relief for your mouth.


----------



## Lurker 2

*Sassafras* Happy Birthday!

Happy Birthday to you!
And Good Health for this New Year!


----------



## Lurker 2

sugarsugar said:


> Good to hear you have some relief for your mouth.


Wore them most of today- just took them out to eat- and now for cleaning, and letting my gums harden up again! The bottom set do have a habit of wanting to launch into space- but I am sure I will learn to control them!


----------



## sugarsugar

Lurker 2 said:


> We are just in time to wish sugarsugar a happy birthday- because in about three hours time it will be happy belated birthday! That explains where Cathy was going out- for dinner- I suspect!
> * Happy Birthday, Cathy!*


 :thumbup: :thumbup: Thanks Julie


----------



## sugarsugar

busyworkerbee said:


> Love all the winter shots. Here, in Australia, it is apparently sumer, lovely warm weather, storm season is a part of that cycle but some of us are running heaters & rugged up for cold because of white balls everywhere. This photo was taken from a location about 7 hours by road from where I am.
> 
> It is hail, this one was Monday


Good Heavens. :shock:


----------



## sugarsugar

KateB said:


> Many Happy Returns Cathy!


Thank you Kate.


----------



## sugarsugar

sassafras123 said:


> Happy birthday Cathy.
> Love all the pix.
> Going to try and catch another hour of sleep.


 :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## sugarsugar

Designer1234 said:


> *Happy Birthday, Cathy-(sugarsugar)!*.
> 
> I thought you might like a Canadian Rocky Scene of my favorite mountain and one of my l2" x 12" fabric wall hangings of a scene from a photo in black and white I saw in the Calgary Herald.
> 
> Happy Birthday and many more. Shirley


Thanks Shirley... beautiful.


----------



## sugarsugar

Lurker 2 said:


> That sounds really good- and good idea to wait for the post-Christmas sales! A plateful for $10 is very good going!


It sure is. It is my favourite pub, fantastic meals. :thumbup:


----------



## sugarsugar

martina said:


> Happy Birthday Sugar sugar and all who celebrate today. It is cold but dry here at the moment. I have to go and collect a prescription from the surgery, then finish laundry ready for my trip, write some cards etc. we have severe winds forecast but we aren't sure when, just later in the week. I have no luck with the sale of my house yet. So will have to wait till spring now. Think I have told you that before, if so, sorry. A quiet day otherwise. Looking forward to my trip.


Thankyou. Take care in that weather.


----------



## sugarsugar

jknappva said:



> thanks for the reminder, Julie. Happy birthday, Cathy, if it's a day late, I'm sorry...but happy, happy, anyway!
> JuneK


 :thumbup: Thanks. We expect a day late over here. LOL


----------



## sugarsugar

Gweniepooh said:


> Shirley, Caren, and Angora love the new avatars.
> 
> Happy Birthday SugarSugar/Cathy!!! Hope your day is truly wonderful. May you have many, many more birthdays and may all your days be filled with joy!
> 
> TTYL


 :thumbup:


----------



## sugarsugar

Bonnie7591 said:


> Sugar, hope you have a great birthday.


 :thumbup:


----------



## sugarsugar

gottastch said:


> I'm off to the chiropractor and to tackle my ever-growing list of things to do for today. DH took a vacation tomorrow so I know nothing will get accomplished then. He wants to go to the stores tomorrow - ugh! I could just send him but then I don't know what he might come home with - LOL!
> 
> Happy Birthday sugarsugar!!!!!
> 
> I'll check in later


Thanks


----------



## sugarsugar

I just want to do a whole group thankyou (as I am taking up too many pages) for my Birthday wishes. I am so lucky I have found the TP.

Sam I hope you are improving. Miss you.


----------



## sugarsugar

Bonnie7591 said:


> last Christmas I bought one of those electric roaster ovens, on sale only$30,it is like an oversized slow cooker but has a temperature dial so you can set it all the way to 450F, I haven't used it much but bought it so I couod set it out on my deck n summer & make roast beef or chicken without heating the house. Do you have anything like that there?
> 
> Only up to pg77 & must be off & running.
> Have a good day all.


We do, but I dont have one. They are saying around 26c for Christmas day, so it will be fine.


----------



## sugarsugar

darowil said:


> Happy Birthday for yesterday Cathy- sound slike you had a nice day.


 :thumbup: Thanks.


----------



## sugarsugar

Lurker 2 said:


> News update for *Sam* He says he is feeling a lot better, and is hoping he will be out of hospital, tomorrow, Wednesday.
> Hickory when she is missing him refuses food and even water, for a day or two- but is eating now. The cats will still be in the barn. I have passed on your messages of concern, and hopes, that he will be better soon.


 :thumbup:


----------



## angelam

jknappva said:


> Just saw this picture my sister had posted to FB. She and her DH were watching the eagles from her breakfast nook. When she checked the pictures she took she saw she'd snapped an eagle just as HE/SHE snapped up breakfast!!
> JK


That is an incredible picture! What a talented photographer she is.


----------



## angelam

cmaliza said:


> Hello hello hello...I have been away for SO long. Happy holiday greetings to all.  We are finally back home after 4000+ miles driving to Miami Beach and back. We had a wonderful time visiting friends & family all along the way. Of course, a week with DD over Thanksgiving was more than wonderful!
> 
> We got back and had company arrive the next day. They left yesterday....and we leave for Christmas in Cleveland next Monday. Am I ready for Christmas? HA! no way. Oh well....I have done all my shopping on line...now I'm waiting for deliveries. If some don't make it on time....well, we'll just extend the holidays!
> 
> I did read that Sam is in the hospital (or at least was on Friday). I have 90 pages to read to catch up (ulp!)...maybe he is home by now. At any rate, my prayers are added to the 100s that have already been sent.
> 
> It is great to be home. I even have some time to knit. My grand dreams of getting projects done..just that...dreams. Eventually I get things done....more holiday extensions
> 
> Wishing everyone the best of the holidays...prayers for all in need. I'll check in later.
> Carol il/oh


Welcome home Carol! I feel exhausted just reading all you have done - not to mention all you still have to do! Glad you are home safely after driving all those miles. Just relax now and enjoy the festive season. What doesn't get done will still be there after Christmas!


----------



## sugarsugar

Lurker 2 said:


> *Sassafras* Happy Birthday!
> 
> Happy Birthday to you!
> And Good Health for this New Year!


Happy Birthday Sassafras, have a great day.


----------



## angelam

Lurker 2 said:


> *Sassafras* Happy Birthday!
> 
> Happy Birthday to you!
> And Good Health for this New Year!


And from me too. Happy Birthday Sassafras. Enjoy your day x


----------



## busyworkerbee

Lurker 2 said:


> mmmmmmmmm. Certainly expected by various Governments not to need 'real' support of any kind. We have a case of one soldier who has lost a leg, being expected to 'go it alone', because it was 'not life threatening'. Did not even qualify for help from ACC I seem to remember.


I don't know about other governments, here the Department of Veterans Affairs does give great support now. Also, psych councellors are deployed on high risk assignments, they were sent out to Rwanda after our guys had to deal with a huge massacre, again to Bali rrgion after tidal wave and other such events where phych trauma can occur. Mind you, this only lessens the ptsd impact. Fortunately, families now have access to psych councellors through VVCS. Wonderful support for both serving, no longer serving members and their families.


----------



## KateB

Jumping on quickly before Luke arrives again - we don't usually have him 2 days in a row, but his mum has got a job interview today, and I'm not complaining! Unfortunately, after putting our gas back on after 6pm last night, it has to go off again today for a few hours! They gave us 2 electric fan heaters (actually offered us 3) and today told us they don't want them back. They are brand new, but because they would have to be tested before they would give them to anyone else, it's cheaper to just let us keep them! So far we have 2 holes in the drive and 2 out in the street and last night it was so windy that one of the rails around the holes fell over! Only good thing is all the diggers and various lorries with flashing lights fair kept Luke amused yesterday and it gave his grandpa an excuse to sit at the window and watch too!


----------



## KateB

jknappva said:


> Just saw this picture my sister had posted to FB. She and her DH were watching the eagles from her breakfast nook. When she checked the pictures she took she saw she'd snapped an eagle just as HE/SHE snapped up breakfast!!
> JK


Fabulous photo June! Imagine watching eagles catch their breakfast as you eat yours.....wow!


----------



## KateB

AZ Sticks said:


> Great picture of the eagle June - Alan will love it, I will share it with him when he wakes up. We had a call today and supposedly the vaccines that he needs will be in tomorrow.... so we will see if the phone call happens as promised. I had my repair on my nose today.... I am not a pretty sight - and it will be blacker and bluer over the next couple of days I'm sure. There is really not any extra meat on the bridge of my nose - so here's hoping I don't end up with a nice divot. Stitches come out on the 23rd if I am healed enough....Tomorrow is supposed to be our last day in the mid 60's for a while - I am going to try to get some watering done if I feel up to it. Sorry that Sam isn't home yet - but better that he is in good shape - you know how exhausting just coming home can be. Hope everyone is staying warm/cool/healthy - luv-AZ


Ouch AZ, that sounds painful! Hope it settles down soon, take care. {{{hugs}}}


----------



## Lurker 2

sugarsugar said:


> :thumbup: :thumbup: Thanks Julie


My pleasure!


----------



## KateB

gagesmom said:


> Finished off my mystery dishcloth (knit a long) with chriso.
> 
> I know that orange is a Halloween color but it was the only one I could find in cotton that wasn't variegated.
> 
> Here it is I hope it shows up okay.
> 
> Going back to catch up.


What a lovely angel! How far in were you before you guessed what it was?


----------



## Lurker 2

I have not read through to see if anyone else has noticed- those of us on facebook- Sandi *AZ Sticks* has her birthday today, does not show up on the birthday list on KP, so I forgot earlier, until I got a reminder from Skype- thank you Skype!

Happy Happy Birthday, Sandi!


----------



## Lurker 2

sugarsugar said:


> It sure is. It is my favourite pub, fantastic meals. :thumbup:


$10 here would only get some decent Sushi locally-and not a terrific lot, at that- so that is really good! When in Campbelltown Lupe treated us several times to the RSL for lunch- but it was a lot more than that! Quite good grub though!


----------



## busyworkerbee

I would like to send birthday wishes to ALL our bithay girls who have had a birthday recently. I do have problems remembering birthday s, so rarely remember to extend my good wishes.


----------



## sugarsugar

Lurker 2 said:


> I have not read through to see if anyone else has noticed- those of us on facebook- Sandi *AZ Sticks* has her birthday today, does not show up on the birthday list on KP, so I forgot earlier, until I got a reminder from Skype- thank you Skype!
> 
> Happy Happy Birthday, Sandi!


From me too.... Happy Birthday, Enjoy your day.

Gosh there are a few birthdays in December.!


----------



## KateB

busyworkerbee said:


> Must admit I am both looking forward to Christmas on Macleat Island, and dreading it. Taking furmbaby, with me as puopy sitters not ablemtomfor health reasons. The main reason I am dreading it, is that this is he first Christmas for my sister and her kids wihout Daddy. Pretty sure there will be tears.


Hope it is not too hard for your sister and her family. My heart goes out to them.


----------



## Lurker 2

busyworkerbee said:


> I don't know about other governments, here the Department of Veterans Affairs does give great support now. Also, psych councellors are deployed on high risk assignments, they were sent out to Rwanda after our guys had to deal with a huge massacre, again to Bali rrgion after tidal wave and other such events where phych trauma can occur. Mind you, this only lessens the ptsd impact. Fortunately, families now have access to psych councellors through VVCS. Wonderful support for both serving, no longer serving members and their families.


The situation here, I understand only from what I read,and hear on the news (including the News in Maori), is not good, certainly for Maori servicemen. Not sure if it is the effect of the Racial inequality that Maori tend to suffer from anyway, because I don't know anyone personally, not in the way that you do. Other than my one Pakeha (white skinned) friend who I am fairly sure has died, at only around 65 years old (he and I are a couple of months apart in age) but as a male he had to go when conscripted -to Vietnam- and I cannot easily check up with my other friend (Maori) who probably would be able to give me his thoughts on this thorny issue.


----------



## KateB

EJS said:


> I sure have been enjoying all the photos.
> I still have a lot of fatigue issues, fell asleep yesterday for over 4 hours~~so not like me. Today I dozed off in my chair in a strange position and my back is in spasms. Going to soak in a tub of Epsom salts to see if that helps.
> My youngest GD turned 1 today. Seems impossible. Her brother will be 5 on Thursday. Needless to say a busy week.
> All my Christmas gifting is done. We are planning a Boston Butt pork roast for the holiday meal. Not sure what all we will have with it but I am looking forward to it. All the talk of Brussels Sprouts had me giggling. We love them here and have them at least once a week. Even the kids gobble them up.
> Hugs to all.


She certainly looks as though she enjoyed it! Gorgeous!


----------



## Lurker 2

KateB said:


> Jumping on quickly before Luke arrives again - we don't usually have him 2 days in a row, but his mum has got a job interview today, and I'm not complaining! Unfortunately, after putting our gas back on after 6pm last night, it has to go off again today for a few hours! They gave us 2 electric fan heaters (actually offered us 3) and today told us they don't want them back. They are brand new, but because they would have to be tested before they would give them to anyone else, it's cheaper to just let us keep them! So far we have 2 holes in the drive and 2 out in the street and last night it was so windy that one of the rails around the holes fell over! Only good thing is all the diggers and various lorries with flashing lights fair kept Luke amused yesterday and it gave his grandpa an excuse to sit at the window and watch too!


Golly, to the drive way! I do see what you mean about holes!
That is a super shot of Luke with his Grandpa!


----------



## PurpleFi

Good morning from a sunny and windy Surrey.
Had a massage yesterday and feel a little like I've been run over by a truck, but I was told I would. Going to take it easy and get some knitting done.

Healing vibes to those who need them and happy hugs to all.

Had some lovely visitors in my garden this morning so here's a photo...


----------



## KateB

Dreamweaver said:



> Taking mom to the Dr. Tomorrow for x-Ray and, hopefully, stent removal. Sure will be glad when this situation is over....
> 
> I should have been wrapping presents all evening or knitting on hat and didn't do either. Time is really running out.
> 
> Thought I'd put up a couple pictures of decorations.


These are all lovely, but I especially like your village. :thumbup:


----------



## KateB

Lurker 2 said:


> I especially love the Christmas Village!


Great minds!! :lol:


----------



## KateB

Many Happy Returns Sassafras! Hope you have a lovely day.


----------



## PurpleFi

Morning Kate, lovely picture of your boys. Hope they get your gas sorted out quickly, you are welcome to come and sit by my fire. xx


----------



## PurpleFi

KateB said:


> Many Happy Returns Sassafras! Hope you have a lovely day.


and from me too. xx


----------



## PurpleFi

Good evening Julie and Sugar, now are things with you? xx


----------



## busyworkerbee

Lurker 2 said:


> The situation here, I understand only from what I read,and hear on the news (including the News in Maori), is not good, certainly for Maori servicemen. Not sure if it is the effect of the Racial inequality that Maori tend to suffer from anyway, because I don't know anyone personally, not in the way that you do. Other than my one Pakeha (white skinned) friend who I am fairly sure has died, at only around 65 years old (he and I are a couple of months apart in age) but as a male he had to go when conscripted -to Vietnam- and I cannot easily check up with my other friend (Maori) who probably would be able to give me his thoughts on this thorny issue.


Seems repeated through history, our men are thrown into conflict situations, when it is over, they are expected to go back to their own lives, forget whatever they went through, saw and experienced and carry on as if part of their life didn't happen.


----------



## Lurker 2

PurpleFi said:


> Good morning from a sunny and windy Surrey.
> Had a massage yesterday and feel a little like I've been run over by a truck, but I was told I would. Going to take it easy and get some knitting done.
> 
> Healing vibes to those who need them and happy hugs to all.
> 
> Had some lovely visitors in my garden this morning so here's a photo...


whew! just squeaked the Wednesday photos on Wednesday! it is 6 minutes to mid-night!
Lovely as always PurpleFi!
Wish my grass was more photogenic- and I have no trees! (well only my tiny Magnolia and lemon trees in their respective pots!)


----------



## Lurker 2

KateB said:


> Great minds!! :lol:


 :thumbup:


----------



## Lurker 2

PurpleFi said:


> Good evening Julie and Sugar, now are things with you? xx


Lovely to be online while you are there PurpleFi! I often miss you! but my right foot is cramping, so I am trying to sit it out! So I can sympathise to a little extent with your muscular aches!
I walked at quite a fast rate, what is now yesterday up a long ramp from one of the railway stations I had to go through on my way to the funeral I attended- and my left foot is now in protest! don't want it to develop into a full leg cramp, as it is threatening.
Ah the delights of age!

that was actually mean't to read right- my minor dyslexia showing up!


----------



## Lurker 2

busyworkerbee said:


> Seems repeated through history, our men are thrown into conflict situations, when it is over, they are expected to go back to their own lives, forget whatever they went through, saw and experienced and carry on as if part of their life didn't happen.


At least, at last, PTSD is recognised as genuine- those poor poor people who suffered and so many summarily shot for desertion in WWl, not sure that it was much better for the WWll veterans, but having just come, (yesterday, from the Quaker Meeting where the funeral was held) I know also those who Objected Conscienciously, and frequently ended up in roles such as signals- (my Grand Father) and Ambulance Officers (the gentleman who has just died), this did not spare them from Trauma.


----------



## Lurker 2

Not entirely sure- but I think I am here solo (again) don't feel quite ready to go back to bed. Bother! no-one to talk with!


----------



## busyworkerbee

Lurker 2 said:


> Not entirely sure- but I think I am here solo (again) don't feel quite ready to go back to bed. Bother! no-one to talk with!


Not quite, been popping in &out. That said, I am going to bed so will say good night.


----------



## Lurker 2

busyworkerbee said:


> Not quite, been popping in &out. That said, I am going to bed so will say good night.


Goodnight, Heather!


----------



## Kathleendoris

Here is my personal Daily Digest, which is much as I can reasonably manage at this time of year! 

This morning I have been wrapping a few of the presents that are accumulating in the spare bedroom. I want to get as much as possible wrapped before a couple of grandchildren arrive tomorrow afternoon - there is too much there to hide, but if it is wrapped it is almost hidden. 

This afternoon, there is a little party for the U3A French class that I go to. I have made our lovely teacher a travelling vine scarf: I only make intricate designs for people who will appreciate the work involved, but she is a skilled needle woman, although not a knitter, so it feels worthwhile. I was a little hesitant about the way the yarn worked, but I am reasonably happy with it now. It was a skein of sock yarn that I bought on eBay. I hoped the colour changes would be more gradual, but I quite like the effect, which to me looks a bit like a nice marbled paper, the sort of thing you get in old books.


----------



## Lurker 2

Kathleendoris said:


> Here is my personal Daily Digest, which is much as I can reasonably manage at this time of year!
> 
> This morning I have been wrapping a few of the presents that are accumulating in the spare bedroom. I want to get as much as possible wrapped before a couple of grandchildren arrive tomorrow afternoon - there is too much there to hide, but if it is wrapped it is almost hidden.
> 
> This afternoon, there is a little party for the U3A French class that I go to. I have made our lovely teacher a travelling vine scarf: I only make intricate designs for people who will appreciate the work involved, but she is a skilled needle woman, although not a knitter, so it feels worthwhile. I was a little hesitant about the way the yarn worked, but I am reasonably happy with it now. It was a skein on sock yarn that I bought on eBay. I hoped the colour changes would be more gradual, but I quite like the effect, which to me looks a bit like a nice marbled paper, the sort of thing you get in old books.


It would be lovely, Chris, if you could post it on the parade! Absolutely beautiful!


----------



## Kathleendoris

Lurker 2 said:


> It would be lovely, Chris, if you could post it on the parade! Absolutely beautiful!


Will do! :thumbup:


----------



## nittergma

Good morning all, I've been reading quickly to catch up and I see I need to go back and remember birthdays! I have to go now to get ready for my exercise class. Love the pictures of Christmas trees and grandkids!!


----------



## Lurker 2

Kathleendoris said:


> Will do! :thumbup:


Brilliant!


----------



## jknappva

AZ Sticks said:


> Great picture of the eagle June - Alan will love it, I will share it with him when he wakes up. We had a call today and supposedly the vaccines that he needs will be in tomorrow.... so we will see if the phone call happens as promised. I had my repair on my nose today.... I am not a pretty sight - and it will be blacker and bluer over the next couple of days I'm sure. There is really not any extra meat on the bridge of my nose - so here's hoping I don't end up with a nice divot. Stitches come out on the 23rd if I am healed enough....Tomorrow is supposed to be our last day in the mid 60's for a while - I am going to try to get some watering done if I feel up to it. Sorry that Sam isn't home yet - but better that he is in good shape - you know how exhausting just coming home can be. Hope everyone is staying warm/cool/healthy - luv-AZ


Hope Alan enjoys the picture. Did I miss that you'd had surgery on your nose? I remember that you were waiting for the vaccines for Alan but not that you had impending surgery.
I sure hope and pray it heals quickly and painlessly.
Hugs,
JuneK


----------



## jknappva

cmaliza said:


> ~~~awesome picture, June! What a great shot!
> Carol il/oh


Isn't she an amazing photographer? She didn't realize she had this shot until she downloaded the photos. She snapped it at the right time!
Junek


----------



## jknappva

It is great to be home. I even have some time to knit. My grand dreams of getting projects done..just that...dreams. Eventually I get things done....more holiday extensions 

Wishing everyone the best of the holidays...prayers for all in need. I'll check in later.
Carol il/oh[/quote]

Welcome home, Carol. We missed you but I envy you going to FLa in this cold weather and your weather is colder than mine.
Junek


----------



## Lurker 2

jknappva said:


> Isn't she an amazing photographer? She didn't realize she had this shot until she downloaded the photos. She snapped it at the right time!
> Junek


It is the sort of shot that you cannot plan- her skill is that she recognised what she had in the download- I have a cousin who fires off her camera thousands in the hour- a few turn out ok- like this shot of me at Puhoi, back in 2008 when I was at an awful 300 lbs.


----------



## KateB

Lurker 2 said:


> I have not read through to see if anyone else has noticed- those of us on facebook- Sandi *AZ Sticks* has her birthday today, does not show up on the birthday list on KP, so I forgot earlier, until I got a reminder from Skype- thank you Skype!
> 
> Happy Happy Birthday, Sandi!


Many Happy Returns, Sandi!


----------



## KateB

PurpleFi said:


> Morning Kate, lovely picture of your boys. Hope they get your gas sorted out quickly, you are welcome to come and sit by my fire. xx


It seems to be going well at the moment and they hope to reconnect us again very soon.


----------



## Kathleendoris

Happy Birthday, Sandi and Sassafras! I hope you can find time to relax and have a really special day.


----------



## jheiens

Has anyone else seen that today is Sassafras' birthday?

Have a lovely day, Joy.

Ohio Joy

EDIT: Obviously, the next messages thatI read contained Julie's posting regarding Sassafras' birthday.


----------



## jknappva

Angora1 said:


> Another amazing one. To imagine sitting for breakfast and seeing that out the window. Lovely


Except for her guest bedroom, the bathrooms and dining room, all of her first floor rooms face the river. Upstairs she has a huge, open family room facing waterside. There is a small guestroom and bath up there on the street side
so she has a great view of the river from most of her house.
JuneK


----------



## jknappva

Lurker 2 said:


> a very short book! You are so lucky to have your daughter with you!


yes, she's definitely my caring angel.
JuneK


----------



## jknappva

OOPS!!! Must be using Gwenie's computer. This is getting to be a habit!! LOL!
Junek


----------



## admin

This is an automated notice.

This topic was split up because it reached high page count.
Please feel free to continue the conversation in the new topic that was automatically created here:

http://www.knittingparadise.com/t-227902-1.html

Sorry for any inconvenience.


----------

